# GB’s rocky road to a buffer body



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

*Summary*

Start pics on *p5* and end of cut pics on *p92*.....in between are a lot of others including ass pics. Just click on the paperclip to find them.

Started off doing posterior chain work

Then rugby

Then random stuff

Finally HIIT

P93 is gonna be general fun training centred around rugby as the season has started again!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

*
Intro*

Hi everyone, like I said in my intro post MaKaVeLi recommended this place and Winger has seconded that and I have to say having had a wee gander around I can see what they're on about. Some very impressive physiques, both ladies and gents, and some awesome examples of power and strength on these forums. :rockon:

I really like how many ladies there are here who are at much higher levels than me, so I hope I get lots of advice/hints/corrections on things I am doing.

My weight is somewhere between 72-75kg and fluctuates there quite a bit. I'm 5ft 8, 28 and training for strength and fitness rather than physique. This is partly because I like to lift heavy weights and partly because I am not as disciplined as I should be about my food, but that is improving.

I've trained on and off since I was 16 and only came back to lifting end 2005 as I'd turned into a fat pig and wanted to improve my climbing. Then I remembered how much I loved lifting. Broke my foot back in 2007 and so had a 6month lay off from lower body weights. I'm now finally getting back into my grove. I've been doing some Olympic lifting these last few months which I love, but the weights are rather low and my pushing strength is frankly pants. :angry:

Last week I started a new program, designed by health4ni that specifically focuses on my posterior chain as this is something that needs to be brought up to scratch and really improve my weak hamstrings.

So as I told Beklet I would I'm gonna start my journal here too. I'll copy in the first training sessions from this new plan here, but my full journal is on ESNpro where I mod.

Thoughts, suggestions and blatant spamming all welcome.

Pictures and whatnot to follow at some point.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

hiya chick good to see you over here


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Zara, great to be here. Didn't realise quite how big the forum is....not getting much work done now :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Howdy Doody!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi! Them's some fine muscles you got going on ElfinTan.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Tesco....buy oneget one free ;0)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

So as promised here are the old workouts. This routine is a complete departure from my normal training style.

And it's a routine thats more posterior chain specific in structure.

Why? Well frankly my posterior chain is not up to scratch and it should be. I've got an ideal in mind, but whether this is possible or not only time and effort will tell.

The ideal:










This is a 2 week routine with 3 sessions a week. I'll also throw in the climbing and running whenever I feel like it or whatever random fun tickles my fancy,

Will take me the whole 2 week cycle to work out working weights but after that all should be well. Reps are to to be performed are per instructed tempo and up to the point where form is about to be compromised.

So here we go...

Tuesday 17th March - Week 1, Workout 1

Components

10 min RC work to warm up shoulders first.

T=0

A1 - Lunge & DB Reach (Tempo 2-1-X-0, Rest 10): 5kg x8 : 6.5kg x8 : 7.5kg x8 : 7.5kg x8 : 7.5kg x8

A2 - Good Morning (Tempo 4-0-X-0), Rest 90): 30kg x5 : 40kg x5 : 45kg x5 : 45kg x5 : 45kg x5 :

I did BW squats, split squats and lunges x6 per leg to warm up and a set of GM at 20kg. On the sheet I have I managed to misread 90sec rest as 0, but it ended up as 10secs as this was the time it took to get from lunging to set up the GM properly. It bloody near killed me. I am lunging with the duff leg first to ensure it doesn't miss out. Everyone in the gym now thinks I am nuts as I count out aloud to ensure that 4 secs is 4 secs

B1 - 1 Arm Supported Standing DB Press, Neutral Grip (Tempo 4-1-X-0, Rest 10-60): 5kg x11 : 6.5kg x11 : 7.5kg x9 : 7.5kg x9 : 7.5kg x9

B2 - Isometric Lateral Raise 1 1/4 Rep, Crucifix (Tempo 2-0-X-1, Rest 10-60): 3kg x11 : 3kg x11 : 3kg x11 : 3kg x11 : 3kg x11

Found this very hard again. As in previous set pairing weaker arm first. I find the lat raises particularly hard, but this can only improve. Next time I'll use heavier weights earlier.

T=45min

Because of not taking the rest finished this quicker than expected. Note to self, read properly next time

Wednesday 18th March - morning

40min jog along sea front.

Very impressed with myself as at the moment I have zero energy. Though considering I used to play football 2x a week and be fine running around for the whole game it's woefully pathetic. Planning to start 1x sprinting session a week and 1x jog, then work up to jogging 2 or 3x a week


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thursday 19th March - Week 1, Workout 2

RC work combos alternated with BW squats

T=0

A1 - Back Squat (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 120): Warm up 20kg x5 : 30kg x5

40kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 70kg x4 : 70kg x4 : 65kg x5 : 65kg x5 : 65kg x5 : 65kg x5 : 65kg x5

Um, owch. These 4 second negs are a killer! Pause between warm up sets = time to change weights. I must admit the pause between sets 8 and 9 was about 4minutes. There was a very good reason for this. We have a guy with celebral palsy who trains at my gym. Because of the spastic effect on his muscles he cannot do free weight squats. However, he unlike 90% of the guys training still does squats. He uses the smith, and goes to full depth. He finished the heavy sets with 100kg on the bar. Then 2 of us stripped off one plate at a time for his drops sets. So he did bar+100 to failure, then bar+60kg to failure, then bar+30kg to failure. It was one of the most impressive things I have ever seen.

B1 - Incline DB Press, 30 Degrees, Neutral grip (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 90): Warm up 3kg x10

6.5kg x11 : 10kg x11 : 12.5kg x10 : 12.5kg x10 : 12.5kg x9

B2 - Row, Larry Scott, Bentover, 1-arm, Neutral grip (Tempo 2-0-X-1 Rest 10 + 90):

6.5kg x11 : 12.5kg x12 : 15kg x11 : 15kg x11 : 15kg x9

Right, I think I've got the rows sorted, my hips still hurt a touch, but the motion is a lot more controlled and I actually feel the stretch in my lats.

C1 - Low Abs, Jacknife, supine swiss ball (Tempo 3-1-X-0 Rest 60):

1 : 3 : 3 : 2

I have a problem with these. My fancy gym here in Germany has carpet in the cardio section. Swiss balls do not move well on carpet. The second issue was the balls are really big and my legs were so high up my hips kept popping. So I gave it up. I need to time this workout so I can use one of the dance studios with a wooden floor....and if I could find a smaller ball that would help too.

D1 - Low Abs, Garhammer, supine swiss ball (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 60):

4 : 6 : 5 : 3

Interesting thing. I can't do jacknife on the big balls but the Garhammer worked much better and I felt like I was gonna puke after this. I did this as I couldn't do the jacknife, and I can do jacknife in the gym back home no problem. Will work on this

T =1hr 7min

Slightly longer than it should have but not too much considering the extra time spotting and the sit up fun at the end


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Friday 20th March - Week 1, Workout 3

RC work combos alternated with BW squats

T=0

A1 - Romanian Deadlifts, Hook grip (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 120): Warm up 20kg x5 : 30kg x5 : 40kg x5

50kg x5 : 55kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 65kg x5 : 70kg x4* : 75kg x3 : 75kg x2* : 80kg x1** : 70kg x2* : 70kg x0* : 60kg x3

* set ended with rep failure due to grip slipping after neg, meaning I had to dead the bar

** this was a 2 sec neg

The total number of reps per set is those that were completed. Still PB for reps and 1RM. 4sec negs kill. I forgot my chalk and lost the bar several times due it slipping out my sweaty paws

B1 - Standing ischemic DB curl, (Tempo 3-1-X-0 Rest 90):

3kg x11 : 6.5kg x11 : 7.5kg x10 : 10kg x19 : 10kg x9

B2 - Triceps extension, decline, 40degrees, Hammer grip (Tempo 3-0-X-1 Rest 10 + 90):

3kg x11 : 6.5kg x12 : 7.5kg x11 : 10kg x11 : 10kg x11

Never done the decline triceps extensions before, they're the ones where you roll them up on the shoulders. Reallllly feeling this in the triceps just above my elbows today. Much fun

T =1hr

Slightly longer than it should have but still about right when you include warm up sets in the time.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tuesday 24th March - Week 2, Workout 1

T=0

RC work combos alternated with BW squats

A1 - Deadlift, wide OH grip (Tempo 3-1-X-0 Rest 120): Warm up 20kg x5 : 30kg x5

40kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 70kg x5 :80kg x3 : 80kg x3 : 80kg x2/1 : 80kg x2/1 : 90kg x1 : 95kg x0 : 90kg x1

/ = 15sec pause then as many reps with good form as poss.

Pause between warm up sets = time to change weights. I've ripped up my shins but daaaammmn that was fun. 3sec negs were hard, and I count aloud to make sure I don't cheat. Failed on 95kg which I was ****ed about but still 90kg is a PB. On a couple of sets once my grip failed I paused for 15secs then went again. No chalk until the 80kg sets  Mega forearm pump at the end

B1 - Shoulder DB Press, seated, Neutral grip (Tempo 3-1-X-0 Rest 75):

7.5kg x11 : 10kg x10 : 10kg x9 : 7.5kg x9 : 7.5kg x9

B2 - Lateral Raise DB, standing, Neutral grip (Tempo 3-0-X-1 Rest 75):

5kg x11 : 5kg x11 : 5kg x10 : 5kg x10 : 5kg x9

I still have tricep DOMS from Saturday! Which made this very very hard. My shoulder began crunching after the 3rd set of shoulder press so I dropped the weight down and it stopped.

C1 - DB Pullins, Reps = per arm(Tempo 1-1-X-0 Rest 60):

7.5kg x12 : 10kg x11 : 12.5kg x10

I was a bit unsure of these so started with a low weight. Figured that 10-12 reps would be fine....until I realised the sheet said per side. Around the 15th rep I started to feel sick. Quite how I managed to finish all 3 reps I don't know, but despite the burn I really REALLY enjoyed these. I think I may be a touch masochistic.

T =59min

Freaked at time of workout until I realised I started the stop watch before the warm up, so actual weight workout about 49mins. My stomach looks very flat today. I :wub: DB pullins.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Tesco....buy oneget one free ;0)


 :lol:

Damnit all! No Tesco's in .DE


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol:
> 
> Damnit all! No Tesco's in .DE


Lol that's where I'm going wrong.........I shop at Sainsbury's.....:laugh:

Damn I'm all full of cold and can't understand your workouts.....will try again when I feel better...

I'm trying to train for physique but quite honestly, I like chasing the numbers too much (and eating the cake  )


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Lol that's where I'm going wrong.........I shop at Sainsbury's.....:laugh:
> 
> Damn I'm all full of cold and can't understand your workouts.....will try again when I feel better...
> 
> I'm trying to train for physique but quite honestly, I like chasing the numbers too much (and eating the cake  )


Cake I don't like.....Albert's homemade Chocolate chip muffins are a different matter.

No worries.

I'll explain:

*A1 A2* - means do one set of whatever A1 exercise is, then 1set of A2 and repeat.

*Rest 90* - means rest of 90secs between the sets, this will inlude changing weights if they need changing.

*Warm up sets* - only rest between these sets is the time to change the weights.

*Tempo 3-1-X-0* - is the lift tempo. So 3-1-X-0 means

*3* - eccentric of 3 secs

*1* - 1 sec pause at top of lift

*X* - explosive concentric

*0 *- 0 pause between reps

*5/2* - working on the cluster set theory. So 5 reps would be reps completed to failure with good form. Then 10-15secs pause, then as many more reps as possible with good form. Proper cluster sets of cause have this rest after each rep.

*RC* - rotator cuff work. I always do this (now) at the start of my workouts as I have an old shoulder injury and I'm trying to rehab it a bit.

Anything else you don't understand just ask as it's probably my bad english causeing the problem. :lol:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like a complicated routine lol.

Good luck in your goals. the pic above is a good aim to have i reckon


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Yay you have a journal! Another place to talk about smut


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol:
> 
> Damnit all! No Tesco's in .DE


You called always try Kaufmarkt! lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Where does Markus Ruhl shop? Try there


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Where does Markus Ruhl shop? Try there


Lol I've told her this that many times now :laugh:

Great to see you here Lys


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yay you have a journal! Another place to talk about smut


Like you need an excuse? :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> You called always try Kaufmarkt! lol


Of course!



MaKaVeLi said:


> Where does Markus Ruhl shop? Try there


That sounds like a plan...I'll ask him next time I see him. :lol:



MXD said:


> Lol I've told her this that many times now :laugh:
> 
> Great to see you here Lys


and you know I never listen....so forgetful. Great to be here babe


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thursday 26th March - Week 2, Workout 2

RC work combos alternated with BW squats

T=0

*A1 - Power cleans, above knee (Tempo 1-1-X-1 Rest 120, last 3 sets =180): Warm up 20kg x6 *

30kg x6 : 40kg x6 : 45kg x3 : 40kg x6 : 40kg x3 : 40kg x4

Starting from the hang position is harder and I think 45kg is a PB. Damn knackering though. 5th set the last rep I banged the bar off my leg so didn't count that rep.

*B1 - Snatch pull (Tempo 1-1-X-1 Rest 120, last 3 sets =180): Warm up wooden bar x6, x6*

20kg x6 : 30kg x6 : 35kg x6 : 40kg x4 : 40kg x3 : 40kg x2

These were awesome fun. Not tried these in over a year and the last time I did them my shoulder was not happy. This time they worked like a dream, bar flying up and going naturally onto tiptoes. Technique a la Gayle Hatch

*C1 - Ischemic chest DB Press, Reps = per arm(Tempo 3-1-X-0 Rest 90):*

6.5kg x12 : 10kg x12 : 12.5kg x10 : 10kg x10

*C1 - Eccentric chins/pulls, mid palm facing/wide grip palm away/narrow away/hammer(Tempo 4-1-X-1 Rest 90):*

BW x6 : BW x3 : BW x4 : BW x5

The ischemic DB chest press really hits the abs as well as the chest as the non working arm is held out straight and the rear of the shoulder is off the bench. Bit bizarre, but really hard work so very low pansy weights. Never done before so PB though it doesn't really count.

Damn I am pants at chins. I varied the grip for each set but I still suck. Decided I am going to buy some bands as I damn well want to do proper ones and I don't feel like I am making any progress.

T =59min

Damn good session. Went round to a mate's for tea and we made sushi....enough for a small army, which 4 of us then devoured. Nom nom sushi.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Like you need an excuse? :lol:


Lol you know me too well already!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol you know me too well already!


 :devil2:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

*Saturday 28th March - Week 2, Workout 3*

T=0

RC work combos alternated with BW squats

*A1 - Romanian Deadlifts, Hook grip (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 120): Warm up 20kg x5 : 30kg x5 *

40kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 55kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 70kg x5 : 75kg x5: 80kg x4 : 80kg x3* : 90kg x1*: 100kg x1*

* straps

I remembered my chalk! I have forearm DOMS to end all forearm DOMS and gripping the bar was really hard work. I was fine up until the end of the 80kg set. This was a PB and I wasn't tired so I dug out my straps, which I haven't used in about 2 years and used them. 80kgs was fine, so started a set at 90kg and it was so easy I decided to just go for 100kg. This was a bit of a grind, but full 4sec neg. :mrgreen:

*B1 - Myotatic seated DB curl, supinated grip (Tempo set 1&2: 3-1-X-0 : Tempo set 3-5: 6-1-X-0 Rest 90): *

6.5kg x9* : 6kg x11** : 3kg x11 : 3kg x11 : 3kg x11

*B2 - Triceps extension, flat, rotating (Tempo 3-0-X-1 Rest 90): *

4kg x11 : 7kg x11 : 10kg x11 : 12.5kg x2/10kg x10 : 10kg x11

* Elbows not happy, they started clicking and hyperextending. Dropped weight.

** Even worse. Killed my ego and dropped weight to 3kg, slowed eccentric down to 6sec to compensate

The cruciform DB pressing from Thursday has taken it's toll on my elbows and they started bending back on themselves. So had to drop the curling weight right down. No problem with the tricep extension though. Maintained and even tried to increase the weight, but form went after 2 reps so dropped weight again.

EDIT: Forgot to put this in before

*
C1 - Poliquin Crunches, feet on bench, knees at 90º, toes turned in touching (Tempo 2-0-X-1 Rest 60)*

15 : 14 : 13

Not as bad as I was expecting.

T =1.06hr

Cardio - none in gym. But had to go help a friend move flat. Why all my friends chose to live in 4th and 5th floor apartments I know not, but I had to walk up and down 4flights of stairs carrying things 20x. I am now dead, but in a good way.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I haven't got a clue what half you workout means lol.....sounds impressive though ;0)


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Impressive RDLS + those 6 s negs fvck me awesome


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Impressive RDLS + those 6 s negs fvck me awesome


The RDLs were awesome! The having to curl 3kg DB cause my elbows were popping and hyper extending was not. :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> I haven't got a clue what half you workout means lol.....sounds impressive though ;0)


LMAO! Can you tell I didn't design it? Luckily for me I get pictures and explanation of what to do.

I'll start posting translations.

*Hook grip* - click link

*Myotatic seated DB curl, supinated grip - *seated DB curl, supinated means palms facing up, curl both DBs at same time, 1/4 rep at the start to gain elastic energy, then curl up.

*Triceps extension, flat, rotating - *(I'm looking for a video to link)

Start with DB above with arms straight. Palms facing away from you. As you bring the DBs down rotate the wrists until you end up with a hammer grip, so palms facing each side of your head.

*Poliquin Crunches -* lie on back; feet on bench with knees at 90º; feet turn in and toes touch: chin on chest at all times: crunch up as far as possible then lower slowly


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hee he..

I'm not sure if you're training or inventing a new language!

Anyway.... Is uber bodyhair still in vogue in Deutschland or has the razor been de vilified?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> hee he..
> 
> I'm not sure if you're training or inventing a new language!
> 
> Anyway.... Is uber bodyhair still in vogue in Deutschland or has the razor been de vilified?


LMAO! I didn't design the routine, that's by someone much more knowledgeable than I.

I'm a Brit living in .DE but I can tell you uber body hair is still in vogue, except for ladygardens, which are trimmed, shaped and waxed to perfection. It's a kinda bizarre combo! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Was supposed to go to Hamburg for a day of climbing, but I got my knee cap kicked in a mosh pit last night and can't bend my leg, so climbing is out. :cursing:

Will probably go for a hobble along the seafront to see if I can walk the swelling out.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Sounds like someone giving posh names to normal exercises lol!!!!!!

Where bouts in Hurded Gurden Schnurden Land are you? I was in Hildesheim for a good few years!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Sounds like someone giving posh names to normal exercises lol!!!!!!
> 
> Where bouts in Hurded Gurden Schnurden Land are you? I was in Hildesheim for a good few years!


Yep! I just do the exercises. :lol:

I am in Bremerhaven in the middle of nowhere up North. Nearish to Hamburg. Sprechen Sie Deutsche?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's a vid of the rolling DB tricep extensions. My arms are DOMed to hell today!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Here's a vid of the rolling DB tricep extensions. My arms are DOMed to hell today!


I hate exercises that combine two or more movements. As weights increase so does the chance of injury IMO.

That movement is a tri extension combines with a press (with a useless needless movement joining both). [email protected] IMO - just do the 2 parent exercises seperately


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I hate exercises that combine two or more movements. As weights increase so does the chance of injury IMO.
> 
> That movement is a tri extension combines with a press. [email protected] IMO - just do the 2 parent exercises seperately


Good thing I'm on low weights then. It does seem to hit my triceps and they haven't responded well to other exercises. So I kinda like it. Will chat with Scott about it though.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey!

It's nice to see that you have a training log on here, some of it seems pretty complex a lot of thought seems to have gone into your workouts, you're moving some great numbers so something is obviously working for you! :thumb:

What rotator cuff work do you do?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yep! I just do the exercises. :lol:
> 
> I am in Bremerhaven in the middle of nowhere up North. Nearish to Hamburg. Sprechen Sie Deutsche?


 Hmm i lived near celle for a while, other side of Hamburg lol. I didn't like it lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey!
> 
> It's nice to see that you have a training log on here, some of it seems pretty complex a lot of thought seems to have gone into your workouts, you're moving some great numbers so something is obviously working for you! :thumb:
> 
> What rotator cuff work do you do?


It's not actually that complex, it just looks it! Much more organised than what I was doing before.

Rotator cuff warm up:






I do rotator cuff work before every workout with 1.25kg DBs and vary the order of the exercises.

Specific shoulder strengthening:

I also do some specific exercises as part of a shoulder workout, face pulls, and internal and external rotations.








health4ni said:


> (Source health4ni)
> 
> *1. 30-degree low pulley external rotations*
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey GB....Just saw your journal here. Subscribed:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

zeus87529 said:


> Hey GB....Just saw your journal here. Subscribed:thumb:


Woooooo! :bounce:

You gotta journal I can spam Zeus?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Woooooo! :bounce:
> 
> You gotta journal I can spam Zeus?


Not yet.... Down the road here I will but I havent mustered up the courage yet. I just like spamming everyone else's journal


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

zeus87529 said:


> Not yet.... Down the road here I will but I havent mustered up the courage yet. I just like spamming everyone else's journal


You lack courage? Piffle says I. Start today with your leg workout. With pictures too :wub: and then I might get round to posting some. :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> You lack courage? Piffle says I. Start today with your leg workout. With pictures too :wub: and then I might get round to posting some. :innocent:


Lol.....not yet....but I definately will in the future... Promise... and with lots of pictures. Clothed of course


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

zeus87529 said:


> Lol.....not yet....but I definately will in the future... Promise... and with lots of pictures. Clothed of course


Uhuh! Now who's being the tease? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Uhuh! Now who's being the tease? :lol:


Who me:innocent:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

zeus87529 said:


> Who me:innocent:


Yes you! :devil2:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Nudes or negs zeus, nudes or negs


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Nudes or negs zeus, nudes or negs


Seconded!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Seconded!


I think he was talking about you GB


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> I am very impressed with your knowledge of all the names of the exercises- most of the people on here ( me included) say things like the "triceps stretch thingy sitting on the bench" or the "machine for legs where the plate is over your head on the whatsit". At the gym I train at the programmes are on sheets with pictures of what the machine and exercise look like.....
> 
> Welcome to the board!


LOL! I wish I could claim it was intelligence but in reality it's the fact I've had all the names repeated to me a million and 1 times usually accompanied by a long suffering sigh "as I told you 5 minutes ago it's a X and it works the Y" :stupid:

I get left and right confused!

Had a peek at your journal GreekGoddess. Impressive stuff.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> I think he was talking about you GB


 :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for that GB! I'll give some of that a go, hopefully it will help with a couple of little niggles and stop them turning into anything more! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

My ex bro in law has the Eis Cafe on An Der Schlachter!!!! Still get on really well with him...as we both agree his bro was a kn*b!!!!!!

Ein bisschen Deutsch kann Ich Immer noch! :0)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

zeus87529 said:


> I think he was talking about you GB


Doh! That went completely over my head!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Thanks for that GB! I'll give some of that a go, hopefully it will help with a couple of little niggles and stop them turning into anything more! :thumb:


No worries. They have really helped me. You definitely need to leave your ego at the door though. I use really light weights, like pink fluffy DB light weights.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> My ex bro in law has the Eis Cafe on An Der Schlachter!!!! Still get on really well with him...as we both agree his bro was a kn*b!!!!!!
> 
> Ein bisschen Deutsch kann Ich Immer noch! :0)


LOL!!!!!

Wunderbar! Ich auch. Meine Deutsche ist immer schlecht! :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Besonders nach ein paar Bierchen :0)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Genau!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Just realised that as this is in the members picture forum I probably should have some pictures. The bicep and arm ones are from the end 2007/start 2008 and all the rest are Feb 09.

I'll post more at the end of this 12 week program. I know that sounds long for one training routine but my routine is split into 6 sessions and takes me 2 weeks to do, so it's 6 repetitions in effect.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking good GB. Some nice muscle definition in your back. Arms looks good also:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Cheers Zeus!

I need to work on my triceps a lot and I'm thinking a tan might show up a few of the muscles.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

e said it before and ill say it agin. Nice pants! Your back is really come on Gb it must be all than hanging arounf you do on climbing walls


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Cheers Galt. Yeah the climbing is awesome for back, and forearms! My forearms are up to 11inches now. Brilliant cross over in grip strength which is showing in the DLing.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Im a big fan of your posterior chain


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Galtonator said:


> Im a big fan of your posterior chain


 :rolleye: It's a work in progress but there will be before and after ass shots when I finish this posterior chain programme! :lol:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

sounds like a fun programme


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks GG. Work in progress o course, but I am finally starting to see some results.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Your back and glutes:whistling: look great. Yes a tan helps with definition.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Your back and glutes:whistling: look great. Yes a tan helps with definition.


Perv! :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Do I? :confused1: :tongue:

You have a very girly figure that goes in and out in all the right places. Start of some nice muscles....keep it up Mukka!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:thumb :Yep you look really good GB - will be keeping track of this journal


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Do I? :confused1: :tongue: Of course! :yes:
> 
> You have a very girly figure that goes in and out in all the right places. Start of some nice muscles....keep it up Mukka!


Girly? I'll be sure and tell my old man that next time he tells me I am build like a brick **** house! :lol:



Jem said:


> :thumb :Yep you look really good GB - will be keeping track of this journal


Cheers Jem, you're looking pretty hawt yourself I must say! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

TSK!!!!! What does he know FFS!!!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

LMAO! I think he means it as a compliment!

He was ever so proud when I hit 100kg on my DL :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I want 100kg DL [& pointy boobies] !! Gonna work on that


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> I want 100kg DL [& pointy boobies] !! Gonna work on that


Pointy boobies??? :confused1:

Why? Are you planning to take over Madonna's empire? :lol:

I've looked at your pics (perv? me? never! :innocent: ) and you have a damn fine physique, beautifully balanced top and bottom.

My deadlift started to shoot up once I started climbing regularly again....which I can't do for the next couple of weeks until my knee settles down.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I've looked at your pics (perv? me? never! :innocent: ) and you have a damn fine physique, beautifully balanced top and bottom.


Lock up your house and cage the windows Jem, be wary of this one!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Pointy boobies??? :confused1:
> 
> Why? Are you planning to take over Madonna's empire? :lol:
> 
> ...


LMFAO :lol: Yes, I love Madonna - now she is a fit old bird !

Well thanks I have never really looked at myself like that, just thought I had a fat ass - ooh lady you have made my day !...I knew I liked you....

Proper, proper climbing with rapelling equipment and big serious booties ??

Sounds like fun.... :beer:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lock up your house and cage the windows Jem, be wary of this one!! :lol: :lol:


I think you are just jealous because she is hot tottie :laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> I think you are just jealous because she is hot tottie :laugh:


Don't I know it:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

DL with pointy boobies....is this some new German training plan?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ah, subscribed.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> DL with pointy boobies....is this some new German training plan?


PMSL - see there are things that even you genius Tan are unaware of - yeah you might make p*ssing marvellous bloody protein cheesecakes & all kinds of goodies but I bet you have not mastered the Deutchsland Pointed Boobieus Deadlift ....ner ner


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

That's coz I have no boobicles my Dear.....cheesecake anyone?????


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Jem said:


> I think you are just jealous because she is hot tottie :laugh:


Your both mighty fine:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lock up your house and cage the windows Jem, be wary of this one!! :lol: :lol:


Oi! Butt out when I'm flirting with the tottie, you're cramping my style:ban:



Jem said:


> LMFAO :lol: Yes, I love Madonna - now she is a fit old bird !
> 
> Well thanks I have never really looked at myself like that, just thought I had a fat ass - ooh lady you have made my day !...I knew I liked you....
> 
> ...


To do that kind of climbing I need mountains....which are in short supply in North Germany, which is flatter than Kate Moss's chest!

No I do climbing and bouldering. LINK!

When I can set up a blog here....I figure it's a month before I'm allowed to? I'll post up all the details of climbing with explainations of terms and pics and everything.



ElfinTan said:


> DL with pointy boobies....is this some new German training plan?


Not entirely sure...but Jem seems quite keen on the idea. I haven't found anywhere that sells pointy sports bras myself!



Jem said:


> PMSL - see there are things that even you genius Tan are unaware of - yeah you might make p*ssing marvellous bloody protein cheesecakes & all kinds of goodies but I bet you have not mastered the Deutchsland Pointed Boobieus Deadlift ....ner ner


 :lol: Tan you make protein cheesecake? Does it taste good? Recipes up anywhere on the board? I will do a search......mmmmm cheesecake



ElfinTan said:


> That's coz I have no boobicles my Dear.....cheesecake anyone?????


Boobies are over-rated. I'd rather have a butt you could bounce a £2 coin off.....not that I'm bitter about my chest being the only part of my body to shrink with training....Oh no, not me:cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tuesday 31st March - Rugby

................................................................................. :bounce:

First time ever. Rugby is a very little known sport in Germany. But I got asked last week to try out for regional team. So off to training tonight. It was 5ºC!

When we arrived, everyone was eager to hear where we were from. My friend Gina, played 3 years at National level in 15s in Columbia. Then I said I was from Britain. Eyes lit up and comments like "rugby is in your blood" were thrown around. They looked like someone had told them there was no Santa when I explained this was my first time.

We trained with the guys team and the English coach, whose Brummie accent in German is quite something, doesn't differentiate between guys and girls so it was hard, fast paced training. There were enough of us to make up 2 mixed teams for 7s.

Started with 1/2 hour of touch rugby. I spent most of my time running around like a confused chicken, answering to "English girl" as no one could remember my name. I spent the entire time feeling like I was gonna faint. You know that feeling you get when everything goes sparkly on a heavy squatting session? Like that.

Then we started on the drills, staggered zigzag post running, practising ball carrying and side stepping. Then we stepped it up and added in sprints.

This was followed by tackling practise, sprint to lifting, sprint back through the zigzag posts.

We then moved onto kicking practise and passing. My kicking sucks.

Now that we were all nicely warmed up we played a mixed game and we were very poor with the lineouts...which garnered a lot of sarcastic comments from the coach. A big part of the problem is the guys seem to have problems tackling the girls.

Finally we split into 2 mixed teams for a proper game. The pitch was divided in half, so each team was split 4guys 3 girls, but the girls had 1/2 of the pitch and were not allowed to cross to the guys side and vice versa, this meant that we had to stay in our lines and pass the ball out! This was much better and my passing improved a lot. Still getting confused on how to enter the ruck but this will improve. I am the strongest girl. I moved a 4girl ruck 10m before getting the ball and scoring a try! My team won. Hehehe.

Position wise. I am surprisingly much faster than I realised. All the sprinting and running seems to have paid off. We have one girl that is very obviously a prop. But I'm stronger. As its 7s everyone swaps around a lot, but they're keen for me to play prop or hooker. If we were playing 15s I'd play second row. Though I'd prefer the 8, but as we are not playing 15s, it doesn't really matter!

Not looking forward to squatting tomorrow. Am looking forward to training on Thursday! :rockon:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Well, I don't know much about rugby terminology, but it sounds like it will turn out well. Could be great fun in the end. The men are worried about tackling the women? Just give them a bit of rough treatment and they will soon lose their inhibitions (well it worked for me in the kickboxing- the lads I sparred with used to hang back and it annoyed the hell out of me, so a good few cracks round the ears and on the shins soon had them fighting back.FFS! Forget I'm a woman and TRY to hit me!!!LOL


Hey GG, yeah I'm hoping that too. Really looking forward to training again tomorrow. I'm buying boots today as playing in trainers was tough. Deep heat on the list as well. Don't want calf spasms again.

I plan to start a blog up here explaining all my climbing and rugby stuff so that it's seperate from my journal and altogether.

I suspect the guys were being nice as it wa my first time. I love your attitude. It's so inspiring! Any kickboxing vids of you kicking ass on the forum?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> He told me calf spasms are usually a sign of dehydration, so make sure you are well hydrated before and during the practice. I tore my calf muscle twice, once at the kickboxing (jump kick) and once walking up some steps in the heat when i had just got out of a cold swimming pool. It hurt like hell and I never want to do it again!!! I take rehydration salts in my workout water now, and it works for me.
> 
> It often gets to 45 degrees here in the summer months and I work in a rock and roll show in the tourist season. We do two or three nights a week in the hotels. Try rock and roll dancing and carrying gear in that kind of heat -dressed up!


That's a shame there are no vids but I have this awesome mental image of you kicking ass.....possibly somewhat worrying that you appear to be doing so in that burlesque getup on page 5 from your old journal (DAMN you're looking good! :drool: )

I don't think your training description makes you sound aggressive. It does make you sound passionate though with a fire and zest for life that puts people I know in their 20s to shame! Keep it up. As for people telling you to act your age and not be immature, which I saw you saying in your journal B*llocks to the lot of them! Some of the most vibrant interesting people I know are in their +50s. If acting your age means conforming to this stupid idea that you are old and should give up on having fun after your 30s then who wants to act their age? Not me and certainly not you.....gonna stop the hero worship now lol! :blush:

Good to know it might be down to dehydration. At the risk of sounding like one of these alkaline is better converts I have been adding himalayan salts to my water which has definitely cut down on muscle spasms while training. The dehydration thing also sounds bang on as it was about the 2hour mark things got painful and that makes sense.

I'd die in 45° heat. Cold blooded northern here. Still the cold is fun too. :whistling:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey GB,

Haha - trying to play catch up on your journal! I've just got to the bit about rugby, will have to come back and read it, looks interesting!!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Mak.. Did someone say Smut??


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> I have always gone for the unusual and bizarre as far as clothing is concerned, love burlesque and bondage gear (but hate the pain!).
> 
> Actually, I think the alkaline/acid thing is valid. I have started diluting cherry juice one to one with spring water and drinking it during my workout. I swear it helps stop cramping and helps me get through the workout hydrated.


Cool! Sounds like you march to the beat of your own drumer. I think that's awesome. Burlesque rocks. In the December issue of Playboy in Germany there was a full spread of Dita Von Teese. My goodness that woman is a goddess!

As for not liking bondage gear but not the pain, it sounds like Dominatrix is the thing for you. Much fun. I bet the clothes show off the muscle well.

Yeaeh I do agree with the alkaline/acid thing a bit, but am not 100% convinved but them my entire life is like that I'm always learning and I don't think I know enough yet to say whether or not this is the be all and end all. I dilute my water with 50-100mls OJ to 1/2 L water with a 1/4tsp of himalayan salts and haven't had cramps since. I think last night was the exception as we went straight into a game and didn't get a chance to drink for an hour.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Goose said:


> Mak.. Did someone say Smut??


It has been a while since MaK visited my journal:crying:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone say SMUT!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> It has been a while since MaK visited my journal:crying:


What, a day! (maybe 2?) Get better soon ankle


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> What, a day! (maybe 2?) Get better soon ankle


I was getting MaK withdrawal :crying:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I was getting MaK withdrawal :crying:


Lol! no need to worry MaK's here:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol! no need to worry MaK's here:laugh:


Yay! :bounce:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yay! :bounce:


So, when do you want your next shot of mak (oral administration only) Oops sorry forgot this was a journal


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> So, when do you want your next shot of mak (oral administration only) Oops sorry forgot this was a journal


Well we don't want you getting friction burns now do we? :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:bounce:Me & GB - we have got the smut thing sorted in another thread - don't think the owner of it is very happy....well that's what happens when we aren't allowed access to the adults lounge isn't it - we are deprived....or is that depraved


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Jem said:


> :bounce:Me & GB - we have got the smut thing sorted in another thread - don't think the owner of it is very happy....well that's what happens when we aren't allowed access to the adults lounge isn't it - we are deprived....or is that depraved


I am thinking that if I start a journal it will have to be 97% smut with a balance of 3% training


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

zeus87529 said:


> I am thinking that if I start a journal it will have to be 97% smut with a balance of 3% training


 :bounce: :bounce:yay you should definitely have a journal zeus - it would be filthy yum


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> I am thinking that if I start a journal it will have to be 97% smut with a balance of 3% training


Like mine? PMSL


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Jem said:


> :bounce: :bounce:yay you should definitely have a journal zeus - it would be filthy yum


I would expect nothing less

I would also expect lots of posts from you and GB:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Iøm not doing one now, you fvcking potty mouths will just ruin it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

maybe


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Mmm perhaps


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Like mine? PMSL


I am going to look then - let's see if it's all its cracked up to be .....


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> I am going to look then - let's see if it's all its cracked up to be .....


Page 38 please:whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ssssh I am concentrating ...right page 38


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah it's cruel to deny us access to the adults lounge. The S&S thread is just going to suffer without our input!

Right off to page 38!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah it's cruel to deny us access to the adults lounge. The S&S thread is just going to suffer without our input!
> 
> Right off to page 38!


Hope you get in there soon

We need some more picture posting:bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

zeus87529 said:


> Hope you get in there soon
> 
> We need some more picture posting:bounce:


Well that should be an incentive for everyone to ask Lorian to let us in earlllllllyyyyyyy:innocent:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Well that should be an incentive for everyone to ask Lorian to let us in earlllllllyyyyyyy:innocent:


I'm pretty sure he let Hamster in early


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm pretty sure he let Hamster in early


Just think of all the joy Jem and I could bring..... :innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Just think of all the joy Jem and I could bring..... :innocent:


mwhahaaahaa [that was an evil laugh by the way] only to be used by sexually driven criminal masterminds such as GB and me !


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm pretty sure he let Hamster in early


Well you would not want to argue with Hamster would you ?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I :wub: the way you think Jem!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jem said:


> mwhahaaahaa [that was an evil laugh by the way] only to be used by sexually driven criminal masterminds such as GB and me !


Nice


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah it's cruel to deny us access to the adults lounge. The S&S thread is just going to suffer without our input!
> 
> Right off to page 38!


Lets see if we can get you in there, I will PM lorian.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Lets see if we can get you in there, I will PM lorian.


Have I ever told you you are my favouritist person ever darlin'?

And not just because of the forearms *swoons*


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Maybe I should start taking some photos then tooo :innocent:

Jem! Photos!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Did someone say photos?????


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Have I ever told you you are my favouritist person ever darlin'?
> 
> And not just because of the forearms *swoons*


Love u too Hackskii:wub:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

OK ladies, PM sent.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hackskii said:


> OK ladies, PM sent.


Woohoo let's love Hackskii together GB

I think he can show us the way.... :innocent:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jem said:


> Woohoo let's love Hackskii together GB
> 
> I think he can show us the way.... :innocent:


I am sure I would not be able to handle it.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> Well you would not want to argue with Hamster would you ?


Well I don't think she's posted much in there anyways


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Well I don't think she's posted much in there anyways


....what about you, you little saucepot


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> ....what about you, you little saucepot


A pic of my willy and that pic of my ar5e in my journal. Might update the willy one though cos the one GB has it looks bigger


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hope it's a tidy one

Some of them are so confusing

Cannot wait to see all of the fun things waiting for me


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> Hope it's a tidy one
> 
> Some of them are so confusing
> 
> Cannot wait to see all of the fun things waiting for me


TBH it will probably be a big let down lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes journals are the place for smut and love I think - now if Zeus was to set up a journal, or Uriel - I am sure we could add some much needed advice

Me, you, GB and Mr Ant...sounds like a recipe for success to me - what do you think?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> Yes journals are the place for smut and love I think - now if Zeus was to set up a journal, or Uriel - I am sure we could add some much needed advice
> 
> Me, you, GB and Mr Ant...sounds like a recipe for success to me - what do you think?


Are you asking me if I want a foursome? I think you know the answer to that one lolol:innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Woohoo I have already told Ant I will meet him in Greece at the home of GG who has kindly offered accomodation & boot camp. I am sure she will not mind if 2 more come ...how could she possibly object


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Woohoo let's love Hackskii together GB
> 
> I think he can show us the way.... :innocent:


Sounds like a plan....the best bit of the sandwich is the filling. :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> A pic of my willy and that pic of my ar5e in my journal. Might update the willy one though cos the one GB has it looks bigger


It's a very very nice picture....I believe I might have told you what I'd like to do with it:innocent:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

So while I was away training my journal gained another couple of pages of quality smut....which means it's now time for something serious.

Rugby!

A lot more people tonight, I actually saw guys who looked like forwards. I didn't really anyone big enough to be a Lock or Prop on Tuesday but today it was obvious the forwards were training with us. Again warm up started with touch rugby and this was great fun as I actually knew where to go and how to play, pass. I admit I wasn't that aggressive because my ankle is quite swollen and I wanted to actually train.

Quick sprint round the pitch where I was more than happy to not be the slowest....before moving onto drills.

Passing is a weak point so after the game we set up a quad and passed the ball. As soon as this worked we added in another ball.....then each line of each corner was running and passing. This was so much fun.

Time for a quick game. Smother tackles only.

Next we moved onto passing in the line so that correct passing is used, it's one single movement not a catch, hold to the chest, then pass. Then we had crossing lines, so you had to be aware of your own line but also of the line coming the other way.

Once we finished these drills, it was time for tackling practise. Running in a line, passing the ball, but into a player with a pad, to practise the turn and throw on the ball. You want to turn as you are tackled and present your shoulder, arm and hip in a line, so it's a strong position, you protect yourself and the ball is free is be passed backwards. The idea was as we reached the pads we'd pass and "fall" onto the pad.....Easier said than done. Because you know the pad is there it is very easy to preempt the pad and turn tooo early. Likewise when you are the supporting player it was very easy to get too close and not hold the line. We did this for about 1/2 an hour and while I am a million times better than I was on Tuesday, as yet this is not my strong point. :stupid:

This was then mixed up a bit to mimic a pitch situation with 3-4 of us sprinting towards the guys with pads, who moved to intercept us. This demonstrated the importance of COMMUNICATING with each other.

As there were so many of us a short but full 15 man game was next. Hallelujah! At least I knew what to do at this point. Still mixed teams. The forwards are MUCH less reticent about tackling and I ended up at the bottom of a maul at one point. Face is a bit sore, I have stud marks on my left hand, but this was all fine. Until some lump stood on my bad ankle.

This game finished then a few more passing drills and it was time for a true game of 7s. Unfortunately I had to sit this one out as my ankle was just not up to it. I need a better ankle support.

This session was both better and worse than Tuesday. Better in the sense I knew more what I was doing and I didn't die in the matches and I'm good at tackling. I am pants however at kicking and my passes need a lot of work too. I can't get the spin right. It also felt much worse because this time I was a lot more aware of what I was doing wrong! Which was just embarrassing, but this will improve. No cramp either. I was rather irritated to miss the last game but it was only the last 10minutes.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG - it's very scary - you could snap a nail or something?

You are really into it as well GB - good for you ! :thumb: [read as rather you than me, I prefer a nice bubble bath with a book or some other form of amusement...]

Pics please - you in a rugby kit with mud all over your body - I am sure the boys would like it !!!!

Right, I am going to post something serious in my journal now - after I have done some work

x


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice one Lys, I love rugby and played for 5 years myself:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> OMG - it's very scary - you could snap a nail or something?
> 
> You are really into it as well GB - good for you ! :thumb: [read as rather you than me, I prefer a nice bubble bath with a book or some other form of amusement...]
> 
> ...


Lol! A nail? I don't have long nails....can't have em for weights, or climbing...or rugby! :lol:

A nice hot bubble bath would be so much more fun that the tepid showers after training. But I get to grapple big hunks of manflesh for a couple of hours. Lots of fun...... :whistling:



MaKaVeLi said:


> Nice one Lys, I love rugby and played for 5 years myself:thumbup1:


I love rugby. Always enjoyed watching it and am well glad I've started playing finally. What position did you play MaK? For 15s I work well as 8 or in 7s 1 or 3


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Well done with the rugby practise!
> 
> At the rate things are going, I might just have to book a hotel for you all to keep up with the demand........lol


Thanks! You know I am starting to think you should run a GG Bootcamp in the summer and have a festival with different types of training. There could be pose downs and strength events. I'd love to watch some tyre flipping by strong men and women....muscles glistening with sweat in the sun.....Um excuse me I think I need to go lie down!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I love rugby. Always enjoyed watching it and am well glad I've started playing finally. What position did you play MaK? For 15s I work well as 8 or in 7s 1 or 3


I played leauge and usually played in second row (think my shirt was number 11) Haven't played for about 3 years though


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I played leauge and usually played in second row (think my shirt was number 11) Haven't played for about 3 years though


I'm sorry there is no swearing in my journal. :ban:Union, union, union!!! I feel unclean now.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Jem is right - we need rugby pics!! Sounds like a great time. The guys in my old gym used try and get me on their womens team but I could never find the time, plus I've just managed to make peace with my face as it is, they had far too many black eyes for my ego to be able handle! :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea GB post up some pics of you covered in mud. winger reaches for more kleenex.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Told you so Lys - sexy lady covered in mud x

We want pics


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Thanks! You know I am starting to think you should run a GG Bootcamp in the summer and have a festival with different types of training. There could be pose downs and strength events. I'd love to watch some tyre flipping by strong men and women....muscles glistening with sweat in the sun.....Um excuse me I think I need to go lie down!


I want, I want, I want

:clap: :clap: :clap:

You flip the tyres GB with GG, Mak N Ant & I will do the posing with the Greek men ......I think I need to lie down


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> I want, I want, I want
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> You flip the tyres GB with GG, Mak N Ant & I will do the posing with the Greek men ......I think I need to lie down


Are you aware Zeus is also Greek?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Are you aware Zeus is also Greek?


Oh makes sense now - with the name and all ....That's why he is so hot then - cool that's me sorted.....booking flights - book time off work - cancel hairdresser


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> I want, I want, I want
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> 
> You flip the tyres GB with GG, Mak N Ant & I will do the posing with the Greek men ......I think I need to lie down


Woooooooo!!! That sounds like an awesome plan I love tyre flipping.



MaKaVeLi said:


> Are you aware Zeus is also Greek?


Ooooooh is he now?



Jem said:


> Oh makes sense now - with the name and all ....That's why he is so hot then - cool that's me sorted.....booking flights - book time off work - cancel hairdresser


No no Jem....Book time off work, book flights, go to hairdresser, get waxed, buy new bikini.......GO!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

updated the BOI thread as you requested GB,few pics up


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

weeman said:


> updated the BOI thread as you requested GB,few pics up


PMSL you dirty bastards, love it:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> updated the BOI thread as you requested GB,few pics up


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Woooooooo!!! That sounds like an awesome plan I love tyre flipping.
> 
> No no Jem....Book time off work, book flights, go to hairdresser, get waxed, buy new bikini.......GO!


Oh yes of course that makes more sense - sounds like a great plan :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL you dirty bastards, love it:thumb:


See MaK ask and you shall receive.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> See MaK ask and you shall receive.


Nude pic please? :innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Nude pic please? :innocent:


Ha - he called your bluff - now you have to do it

Very sharp Mr Mak :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:

erm what is the BOI thread ??


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Register here Jem, its wingers and hacks board

http://www.brothersofiron.com/index.php


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> :innocent: :innocent: :innocent: :innocent:
> 
> erm what is the BOI thread ??


Oh yes join Jem! There are some loverrrrrly pics of all MaK's glory there and we can PM.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh how exciting I just registered

Will I ever do any work again?

Which pic should I use ?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> Oh how exciting I just registered
> 
> Will I ever do any work again?
> 
> Which pic should I use ?


I'm sure any pic will make the guys drool

damn i'm good:lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I'm sure any pic will make the guys drool
> 
> No you are not good - you are very very bad
> 
> ...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Oh how exciting I just registered
> 
> Will I ever do any work again?
> 
> Which pic should I use ?


Agreed! Any pic you post will be amazing!

No you will never work again! :cool2:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Agreed! Any pic you post will be amazing!
> 
> No you will never work again! :cool2:


Or work that little man in the boat till it sinks. :whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ok here is a link but it is NWS. For the Weeman Chronicals..he he.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> Or work that little man in the boat till it sinks. :whistling:


Which reminds me winger....one of the girls in team has aurelos you would loveeeee!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Which reminds me winger....one of the girls in team has aurelos you would loveeeee!


Yummy. Post them up.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I ota just spam the sh1t out of this rocky road, hey isn't that an Ice cream?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i've come to fix your fridge with my big mexican moustache,hahahahaha!

spamming your rocky road with smutlove!!!!

king of smutlove is here...where are yee?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> i've come to fix your fridge with my big mexican moustache,hahahahaha!
> 
> spamming your rocky road with smutlove!!!!
> 
> king of smutlove is here...where are yee?


Yeeeehaaaaaaaaah!!!

Welcome Mr Ant, King of Smutlove!

I am in bed...... :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Haha! What's happened to your journal!! I think the world is suddenly on heat! Must be the sun


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeeeehaaaaaaaaah!!!
> 
> Welcome Mr Ant, King of Smutlove!
> 
> I am in bed...... :bounce:


hey gymbaby...i mean bunny...whatever,...i'm gonna cook for you...and,you know what...the table aint the only thing thats gonna get laid(let the smut begin!!!)

the king is here...now leave that key in the letterbox and i'll let myself in,whilst swinging my heavyweight man meat just for you(all 2 inches of it)...singing some smutlove anthems on the way in:whistling:...oh and you might wanna change that hat for an american football helmet...cos theres gonna be some serious back/forward motion going on...saddle up and get ready to ride.....

yeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaa:cowboy:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> hey gymbaby...i mean bunny...whatever,...i'm gonna cook for you...and,you know what...the table aint the only thing thats gonna get laid(let the smut begin!!!)
> 
> the king is here...now leave that key in the letterbox and i'll let myself in,whilst swinging my heavyweight man meat just for you(all 2 inches of it)...singing some smutlove anthems on the way in:whistling:...oh and you might wanna change that hat for an american football helmet...cos theres gonna be some serious back/forward motion going on...saddle up and get ready to ride.....
> 
> yeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaa:cowboy:


You have a way with words my man:cool:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha! What's happened to your journal!! I think the world is suddenly on heat! Must be the sun


not the sun miss...i like to call it 17 carbon atoms long...no,not my schlong...bloody hormones,i think you ladies dont know it,but you emit arousal sensations to us men,unsuspecting but please dont fight it orf,muscle even with intelligence still produces high output from mens leydigs cells...to be polite!!!!

i speak for myself here but,god damn...i'm high as a kite on my pent up hormonal increase...and welcoming any input!!!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> You have a way with words my man:cool:


thanks mak...i am grateful...your such a stud muffin too...hell,we all generating enough sexual tension to take out the hoover damn!!!!

i try so hard not to break it down to my caveman instinct talk...but i see these lovely ladies have much intelligence,so i cant go straight in with corrr,nice fcuking tits and a*se,fancy a 2 incher and a curry:lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice AA!

Sounds like your rounding 3rd base getting ready to slide into home plate!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Right, this is the first thread I have checked since I went awol for a couple of days and I can see some naughty things have been happening in my absence.....good !

Lys hope your party was good

Going to post up some training & then gonna do some work

xx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh and yes you would have been so proud of my squatting ability yesterday - NB I cannot walk today - John Wayne has nothing on me:cowboy:

I did 2 warm up sets and then 3 sets of 25 - [let me say that my ass was on the ground for all - what a lady I am ] I was feckin perspiring I can tell you ! Could do with a nice gentle massage today..... :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha! What's happened to your journal!! I think the world is suddenly on heat! Must be the sun


Summer's coming! The time of year for floaty skirts, high heels, no panties or morals!!!

Disclaimer: I accept no responsibility for anything I or any of my readers post in this journal. Read it at your own risk.

My freckles are coming out.



winger said:


> Nice AA!
> 
> Sounds like your rounding 3rd base getting ready to slide into home plate!


You have a way with words too darling! :crying:



Jem said:


> Oh and yes you would have been so proud of my squatting ability yesterday - NB I cannot walk today - John Wayne has nothing on me:cowboy:
> 
> I did 2 warm up sets and then 3 sets of 25 - [let me say that my ass was on the ground for all - what a lady I am ] I was feckin perspiring I can tell you ! Could do with a nice gentle massage today..... :thumb:


WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Go you! 25repper sets! A widow maker plus! Damn I bet you're stiff today. *pages Mr Ant to help with the stiffness*


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh yes, Jem, my party was excellent....in fact it's been a serious party weekend. May have to go to the gym to make up for it....


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh yes, Jem, my party was excellent....in fact it's been a serious party weekend. May have to go to the gym to make up for it....


Or Church. :whistling:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

winger said:


> Nice AA!
> 
> Sounds like your rounding 3rd base getting ready to slide into home plate!


you know how the batting goes,always trying for the homerun but,the other route is working yourself around the field:thumb:



Jem said:


> Oh and yes you would have been so proud of my squatting ability yesterday - NB I cannot walk today - John Wayne has nothing on me:cowboy:
> 
> I did 2 warm up sets and then 3 sets of 25 - [let me say that my ass was on the ground for all - what a lady I am ] I was feckin perspiring I can tell you ! Could do with a nice gentle massage today..... :thumb:


i dont doubt your squatting ability...all about getting that a*se all the way down,and then all the way up...,blimey,thats it...you only came off with a john wayne walk???

next time you need to be hitting it that hard...i want you walking like a baby taking its first few steps:lol:!!!!

erm,smutlove king has all of a sudden has surfaced,he heard...massage,ok,i stop here,before i get in full flow!!!!



Gym Bunny said:


> Oh yes, Jem, my party was excellent....in fact it's been a serious party weekend. May have to go to the gym to make up for it....


yes...get your friggin a*se down the gym and make up for it...and dont forget to wax on and wax off afterwards!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> hey gymbaby...i mean bunny...whatever,...i'm gonna cook for you...and,you know what...the table aint the only thing thats gonna get laid(let the smut begin!!!)
> 
> the king is here...now leave that key in the letterbox and i'll let myself in,whilst swinging my heavyweight man meat just for you(all 2 inches of it)...singing some smutlove anthems on the way in:whistling:...oh and you might wanna change that hat for an american football helmet...cos theres gonna be some serious back/forward motion going on...saddle up and get ready to ride.....
> 
> yeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaa:cowboy:


How did I miss this!?!?! :confused1:

Everything is laid and ready, the doors wide open let the games begin cowboy.....I'm off to the gym to squat then I'll be all ready for my lessons. :rockon:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> How did I miss this!?!?! :confused1:
> 
> Everything is laid and ready, the doors wide open let the games begin cowboy.....I'm off to the gym to squat then I'll be all ready for my lessons. :rockon:


hell how did you miss this:confused1:????

smutloveking,will begin

no,no,no..i do the laying and opening of the doors,front and back missmg:!!!

ooooh miss...the games have begun...but you got this the wrong way around...all the squatting you need will be adminstered in lesson time...you may want to go to the gym and warm your legs up for lesson time...then...you can start with 100 squat-thrusts to begin with:bounce:...then we'll add reps as you go!!!!

then i might decide to do some cardio myself,giving you a rest...this is called the rest/pleasure/pause principle!!!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

winger said:


> Or Church. :whistling:


Amen to that :ban:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> hell how did you miss this:confused1:????
> 
> smutloveking,will begin
> 
> ...this is called the rest/pleasure/pause principle!!!!!


FFS I have heard it all now - where do you get all this smut from....Anty for Mod!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Summer's coming! The time of year for floaty skirts, high heels, no panties or morals!!!
> 
> Disclaimer: I accept no responsibility for anything I or any of my readers post in this journal. Read it at your own risk.
> 
> ...


calling again my dear...stiffness is a way of life:innocent:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Jem said:


> FFS I have heard it all now - where do you get all this smut from....Anty for Mod!!!!!! :thumb:


well my dear smut reciever:lol:...

when i look at you,all i have to do(sorry sound like phil collins)...just rolls of me tongue woman,especially when your on,i change into smut man with his bag of smut!!!!

so you want anty in your panty for smut modulator...i think i could handle scanning through loads of smut,no different to reading yours n GB's journals:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> "then i might decide to do some cardio myself,giving you a rest...this is called the rest/pleasure/pause principle!!!!! "
> 
> Now there's a training schedule I wouldn't mind following for a few months lol!


Yes. It sounds like a very valid training method......



Jem said:


> Amen to that :ban:


Depends on the church......I could convert to the 7day hedonists for example.



anabolic ant said:


> calling again my dear...stiffness is a way of life:innocent:


And we ladies expect certain standards of stiffness. Which is why we love you so Mr Ant.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Rightio, lets put some actual training in this smutathon!

OK so last week things got a bit derailed as I discovered rugby was somewhat, um, intense, and as I had a friend visiting me I didn't get to the gym last week. However I am now back on the plan. Only got rugby once this week and next due to Easter so that should ease me into doing weights and training gradually

*Monday 6th April - Week 3, Workout 1*

*Components*

10 min RC work to warm up shoulders first. Sets alternated with BW split squats, lunges and squats.

T=0

*A1 - Lunge & DB Reach (Tempo 2-1-X-0, Rest 90):* 5kg x8 : 6.5kg x8 : 7.5kg x8 : 10kg x8 : 10kg x8

*A2 - Good Morning (Tempo 4-0-X-0), Rest 90):* 30kg x5 : 40kg x5 : 45kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 50kg x5

The lunge and reach exercise, is baically lunging with DBs. Rest them on the floor for a second, then power up using the glutes, hams and quads. Damn knackering!

I did BW squats, split squats and lunges x6 per leg to warm up and a set of GM at 20kg. I now understand why Health, evil man that he is, gave me and Alex the same 1st workout. I thought my quads had recovered from rugby last week. I was wrong. The Lunge & DB reach is some cruel kind of pain and hit my legs all over again. Still managed to make gains on both GM and the lunge.

*B1 - 1 Arm Supported Standing DB Press, Neutral Grip (Tempo 4-1-X-0, Rest 10-60)*: 5kg x11 : 7kg x11 : 8kg x11 : 9kg x9 : 8kg x10

*B2 - Isometric Lateral Raise 1 1/4 Rep, Crucifix (Tempo 2-0-X-1, Rest 10-60)*: 2kg x11 : 3kg x11 : 3kg x11 : 3kg x11 : 3kg x11

The first exercise here is basically as standing shoulder press, but you only do one arm at a time. The isometric lat raise means you stand like a crucifix. So the arm that is not working is straight at shoulder height holding a DB....this is my excuse for the sh1te weight. Yeah so much for the upping the weight on the DB lateral raise. Holding a DB in my extended arm really hit my lat delt head, but my weaker side is struggling. Still managed to up the shoulder press so not all bad

T=52min

Knackered, but feeling full of energy if that makes sense. Had to use an ankle support but the ankle is holding up nicely


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice work out GB! I'm going to look into your B2 and maybe give that a go tonight, looks like an interesting one - I'm generally rubbish at lat raises apparently this is because my arms are so damned long and hurt my right delt last year and much to my annoyance it has not regained full strength yet!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Good work hot stuff


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Nice work out GB! I'm going to look into your B2 and maybe give that a go tonight, looks like an interesting one - I'm generally rubbish at lat raises apparently this is because my arms are so damned long and hurt my right delt last year and much to my annoyance it has not regained full strength yet!


I am utterly pants at them too! I really struggle with long arms and an old shoulder injury...and did I mention I was pants at them?

My lat head of delts pretty much refuses to develop and these evil things hit them hard!



Galtonator said:


> Good work hot stuff


Cheers me darling!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Just found out my first match is on the 18th April! :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> And we ladies expect certain standards of stiffness. Which is why we love you so Mr Ant.


right,so do you have a stiffness comparison meter then:lol:,i feel the love miss,i feel the love???



Gym Bunny said:


> Rightio, lets put some actual training in this smutathon!
> 
> oooh looky here,a break in the smut'a'thon...for a bit of training log...hope you dont clog up this journal with too much of this...just gets in the way of the smutflow
> 
> ...


i know this may sound terrbily ill educated...but what is BW squats,and can you explain split squats and GM(not genetically modified is it,hee,hee)

anyway,i like your working ethics,good training miss,glad its making you pain in the cruelest kindest way...all in the name of training!!!

so you say you got a weaker side...well your on the right track,using uni(or is that iso)-lateral exercises such as dumbells,this will level the strengths and weakness's out!!!

you looking to get bigger n stronger miss?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> right,so do you have a stiffness comparison meter then:lol:,i feel the love miss,i feel the love???


I do indeed.....and baby I reckon you're as hard as granite!



anabolic ant said:


> i know this may sound terrbily ill educated...but what is BW squats,and can you explain split squats and GM(not genetically modified is it,hee,hee)


Not ill educated at all. Just me being lazzzzy.

BW - body weight

Split squats - follow link!

GM - Good mornings



anabolic ant said:


> anyway,i like your working ethics,good training miss,glad its making you pain in the cruelest kindest way...all in the name of training!!!
> 
> so you say you got a weaker side...well your on the right track,using uni(or is that iso)-lateral exercises such as dumbells,this will level the strengths and weakness's out!!!
> 
> you looking to get bigger n stronger miss?


Oh yes. It's a good pain. I have serious glute DOMS today...I love it.

Yeah my right side is weaker, even though I am right handed because I always seem to injure my right side, dislocated shoulder, hip, broken foot, torn ligaments in ankle. Still it is way better than it was.

I am looking to get bigger and stronger...but I find as I get stronger I get smaller. This is not so bad as I'd rather be smaller and firmer than bigger and blobby. Waist back down to 29in finally....roll on 27!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

Originally Posted by anabolic ant

right,so do you have a stiffness comparison meter then,i feel the love miss,i feel the love???

I do indeed.....and baby I reckon you're as hard as granite!

typical geology smut...i love it!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by anabolic ant

i know this may sound terrbily ill educated...but what is BW squats,and can you explain split squats and GM(not genetically modified is it,hee,hee)

Not ill educated at all. Just me being lazzzzy.

BW - body weight

Split squats - follow link!

GM - Good mornings

thankyou for my education miss...cant wait for biology

Quote:

Originally Posted by anabolic ant

anyway,i like your working ethics,good training miss,glad its making you pain in the cruelest kindest way...all in the name of training!!!

so you say you got a weaker side...well your on the right track,using uni(or is that iso)-lateral exercises such as dumbells,this will level the strengths and weakness's out!!!

you looking to get bigger n stronger miss?

Oh yes. It's a good pain. I have serious glute DOMS today...I love it.

guess it doesnt sound the same if you say sore a*se,hehehe...massage?

Yeah my right side is weaker, even though I am right handed because I always seem to injure my right side, dislocated shoulder, hip, broken foot, torn ligaments in ankle. Still it is way better than it was.

my god...lots of injuries for you my dear...well,most physio's would try to get you to rest the actual perpetrator os pain,RICE etc,but try to work the stabiliser/support muscle groups around the injury,to help the weakened/injured part gain strength and recovery...miss bc could provide more essential info on this,she a physio!!!!

just go careful,train sensible for now,keep the dumbell work going to even out the left/right imbalances!!!!

I am looking to get bigger and stronger...but I find as I get stronger I get smaller. This is not so bad as I'd rather be smaller and firmer than bigger and blobby. Waist back down to 29in finally....roll on 27!

i like it bigger and stronger...tee,hee...i mean you,once your healed up,then you can go at it like the clappers...i mean train hard and make steady gains,i dont think you look bad as for waistlines are concerned,looks very tight to me,waistline that is!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

i'm a better biology teacher than geology one....though granite is my favourite rock.

Massage would be awesome to work the muscle stiffness out.

Most of my injuries are from when I was younger and more stupid. I've come a long way in the healing process, I'm just more aware that side is weak. It's not so much that I'm in pain, more that I am weaker and they flare up in the cold.

I love bigger, stronger, makes it harder, tighter and oh......mind wandering.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> i'm a better biology teacher than geology one....though granite is my favourite rock.
> 
> Massage would be awesome to work the muscle stiffness out.
> 
> ...


well let me be your grade A+ biology student...whats on the curiculum miss?

so a deep tissue massage then,would siffice,what about your muscles:lol:?

so,i'm guessing your injuries are gone,but awareness keeps you very alert and careful...then i think its just a case of equalling up or balancing the inequalities up...i get that with cold too!!!!!

good luck with this,keep at it!!!!

oh my gosh miss...you make a man quiver and sigh...bigger,stronger,faster,harder,tighter

...sorry i got wandering too...pass the tissue,now....what was we talking about...oh yes...erm,another tissue please!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn, you two need to get a room. 

I will vouch for AA, he is a straight up man with a back that looks like the 3rd screen of the drive in movies. 

Am I showing my age? :beer:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

No room for anyone else here is there...oh well, will have to go and find another thread...n there's me thinking I was loved...i leave you both alone & come back in the room to find you at it....who'd have thought it - my lesbian lover and the 2 incher...right back to BOI ......


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> No room for anyone else here is there...oh well, will have to go and find another thread...n there's me thinking I was loved...i leave you both alone & come back in the room to find you at it....who'd have thought it - my lesbian lover and the 2 incher...right back to BOI ......


Noooooooo!!!!! Jem don't abandon me! I :wub:s you more!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

you ho there was you jiving in my own home as well - my home Lys......we're gonna have to fight it out - me and you ....Ant...well he's history baby, I thought 2 would do but I'm cutting him loose and taking Mak

Ok you can still join in though ....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> you ho there was you jiving in my own home as well - my home Lys......we're gonna have to fight it out - me and you ....Ant...well he's history baby, I thought 2 would do but I'm cutting him loose and taking Mak
> 
> Ok you can still join in though ....


It's always been about you Jem.....what man could live to your curves? MaK is young I'm sure he'll be easily trained!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh yes now that we've topped up on the smut some training stuff:

Last night was rugby but I got an email from the coach during the day to say he didn't want me to train. Instead, lucky ol me got to go to the team physio so he could have a look at my foot.

Cue one of the most painful sports massages in the history of painful sports massages. So even though I spent most of the time with tears in my eyes trying not to boak over him I actually feel a lot better. The swelling is mainly related to the weather and the odema that has built up makes everything look worse than it is, but thankfully the tendons are fine.

I've had acupuncture (which always makes me feel faint) then got some new pain & anti inflammatory pills. They have reacted in an.....interesting.....manner with my other meds but as I'm a flirt anyway I'm sure no one will notice.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh yes now that we've topped up on the smut some training stuff:
> 
> Last night was rugby but I got an email from the coach during the day to say he didn't want me to train. Instead, lucky ol me got to go to the team physio so he could have a look at my foot.
> 
> ...


How come you and GG always get meds that make you randy?? Wtf - mine make my pooh black - is that very sexy?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> How come you and GG always get meds that make you randy?? Wtf - mine make my pooh black - is that very sexy?


Just lucky I guess! Seriously though, the unpronouncable pink pills are supposed to cause vasodilation, i.e. make blood vessels expand so I get a better blood supply in my ankle....I think however that that's not the only place it's working. And I'd put money on GG being on something similar for her asthma.

WFT at your pills though!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Just lucky I guess! Seriously though, the unpronouncable pink pills are supposed to cause vasodilation, i.e. make blood vessels expand so I get a better blood supply in my ankle....*I think however that that's not the only place it's working.* And I'd put money on GG being on something similar for her asthma.
> 
> WFT at your pills though!


Where is the other place that it's working?? :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Where is the other place that it's working?? :whistling:


Well put it like this....I decided cycling to work today would not help me concentrate or actually get anything done. :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Nie workouts....funny smut...good journal lol


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> you ho there was you jiving in my own home as well - my home Lys......we're gonna have to fight it out - me and you ....Ant...well he's history baby, I thought 2 would do but *I'm cutting him loose and taking Mak*
> 
> *
> Ok you can still join in though ....*


Yay! :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

2 pages training....13pages smut....not bad me thinks!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Well put it like this....I decided cycling to work today would not help me concentrate or actually get anything done. :bounce:


What color is your bike, I want to smell the seat......ooopsie :innocent:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Jem said:


> No room for anyone else here is there...oh well, will have to go and find another thread...n there's me thinking I was loved...i leave you both alone & come back in the room to find you at it....who'd have thought it - my lesbian lover and the 2 incher...right back to BOI ......





Gym Bunny said:


> Noooooooo!!!!! Jem don't abandon me! I :wub:s you more!





Jem said:


> you ho there was you jiving in my own home as well - my home Lys......we're gonna have to fight it out - me and you ....Ant...well he's history baby, I thought 2 would do but I'm cutting him loose and taking Mak
> 
> Ok you can still join in though ....


oh my word...where has all the love gone...jem,its all GB,i was sitting here minding my own business,you know what a sex fiend she is!!!!

she started on me,desperate for a glimpse of this 2 incher,forgot her lezza tendancies in an instant,i had to fight her off...i tried to plead with her,saying i only have 2inches for jem!!!!!

what do you mean i'm history...i'm the past,present and the future!!!!

well if you made your mind up...i'm checking myself into the local monk monastery now...from now on its brass rubbings and prays!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> oh my word...where has all the love gone...jem,its all GB,i was sitting here minding my own business,you know what a sex fiend she is!!!!
> 
> she started on me,desperate for a glimpse of this 2 incher,forgot her lezza tendancies in an instant,i had to fight her off...i tried to plead with her,saying i only have 2inches for jem!!!!!
> 
> ...


How very dare you! I have already stated several times I am not responsible for anything that happens in my journal!

I think you need to beg Jem for forgiveness!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Nie workouts....funny smut...good journal lol


Join in the smut Elfin!!!!!! :bounce: 



Gym Bunny said:


> 2 pages training....13pages smut....not bad me thinks!


A perfect balance


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I agree. Since I have been visiting GB's journal my tes levels are up 22.7% and all my lifts are up now. Thanks GB for all the quality gains.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> I agree. Since I have been visiting GB's journal my tes levels are up 22.7% and all my lifts are up now. Thanks GB for all the quality gains.


Only 22.7%! Need to work on that. Have a couple of pictures:

These are just over a year old and I was a lot less blobby in them. Having a friend drool over these last night and then take my top off so she could compare them has made me realise I wanna get lean again. So will start to think about a proper diet again....After I eat my easter egg.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

GB - you are wearing GG's bikini from 1985 - what is going on - are you comparing notes?? :whistling:

You look lovely...what a long body you have & lovely curly locks ! [i sound like the big bad wolf]

And stop beating yourself up - I don't think you are blobby now babe, you are probably more muscular now - no-one wants to be skinny do they....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

winger said:


> I agree. Since I have been visiting GB's journal my tes levels are up 22.7% and all my lifts are up now. Thanks GB for all the quality gains.


PMSL - who says smut is no good? there is us getting all worried that people were not taking us seriously when all the time Lys is encouraging the GH :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> GB - you are wearing GG's bikini from 1985 - what is going on - are you comparing notes?? :whistling:
> 
> You look lovely...what a long body you have & lovely curly locks ! [i sound like the big bad wolf]
> 
> And stop beating yourself up - I don't think you are blobby now babe, you are probably more muscular now - no-one wants to be skinny do they....


Ahhhh darlin' ya'll gonna make me blush! Yeah I have definitely packed on some decent muscle in the last year, but my stomach jiggles a bit which didn't really bother me until Fee poked it. She is such a flirt. I mean seriously, worse than me. So now, the ego is pricked and I want my stomach hard and flat!.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahhhh darlin' ya'll gonna make me blush! Yeah I have definitely packed on some decent muscle in the last year, but my stomach jiggles a bit which didn't really bother me until Fee poked it. She is such a flirt. I mean seriously, worse than me. So now, the ego is pricked and I want my stomach hard and flat!.


Me too - hence the weighted sit ups just added yesterday - I am hardcore on the old tum - getting there but not gonna be giving Gwen Stefani a run for her money anytime soon :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh GB you're a hottie!! You'll get it back in no time and I'm sure will look even better than before!

I'm having a bit of a battle with my old belly donut too (if you try hard you can bunch your belly up around your tummy button - looks like a donut!)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oh GB you're a hottie!! You'll get it back in no time and I'm sure will look even better than before!
> 
> I'm having a bit of a battle with my old belly donut too (if you try hard you can bunch your belly up around your tummy button - looks like a donut!)


Yes that's exactly it! My butt also appears to have expanded over the winter. But it's starting to get a bit firmer now. The rugby is definitely making an impact as I am starting to get quad definition.....sprints FTW!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Have I mentioned that I have some special ointment that's perfect on wobbly bits?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Have I mentioned that I have some special ointment that's perfect on wobbly bits?


Perfect for what exactly? :001_tt2:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Perfect for what exactly? :001_tt2:


Perfect for making me feel fvcking ace  (doesn't do **** for wobbly bits though)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Perfect for making me feel fvcking ace  (doesn't do **** for wobbly bits though)


Not even moisturing properties? I'm disappointed.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Not even moisturing properties? I'm disappointed.


appears to at the time but soon goes flakey (bit like Dr Uriel when he's administering the special potion) 

Nice pics btw, I'll rep you if you put the current ones in the same pose. You may be surprised at what's muscle and whats wobbly


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Nice pics btw, I'll rep you if you put the current ones in the same pose. You may be surprised at what's muscle and whats wobbly


Do you mean post some from the side that are recent?

I know what is wobble....it wobbles when I run. :cursing:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Do you mean post some from the side that are recent?


Yeah. If you want to.

If you keep the journal going and achieve your aims and goals it will be cool to look back on them and handy for driving you on:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll take some pics this weekend then.

I know my biggest failing is my diet and my inability to stick to a sensible plan. Think I really need to take some time out and get it sorted.

My main goal is strength...but it's always a boost to look good nekkid


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'll take some pics this weekend then.
> 
> I know my biggest failing is my diet and my inability to stick to a sensible plan. Think I really need to take some time out and get it sorted.
> 
> My main goal is strength...but it's always a boost to look good nekkid


I'm a cvnt for it. I actually know loads about nutrition. It's applying it fully.

I eat a bb'ing lifestyle 80% but after reading cons log this morning - I'm really going to clean things right up and bring myself to better condition for the late summer.

I'm sure you look fantastic in the buff:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I'm a cvnt for it. I actually know loads about nutrition. It's applying it fully.
> 
> I eat a bb'ing lifestyle 80% but after reading cons log this morning - I'm really going to clean things right up and bring myself to better condition for the late summer.
> 
> I'm sure you look fantastic in the buff:thumbup1:


With you on the first point!

Will go read Cons log.

I'm not too bad.....it's the butt/upper thighs that are my weakest areas...and no I am not posting picture evidence.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> With you on the first point!
> 
> Will go read Cons log.
> 
> I'm not too bad.....it's the butt/upper thighs that are my weakest areas...and no I am not posting picture evidence.


Look forward to seeing your recent pics, don't blame you on the lower body - posting mine made me hide from my journal for a good little while only posted them because I really did need a lot of help. Would be great if we could lean out from the bottom up rather than the top down!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Look forward to seeing your recent pics, don't blame you on the lower body - posting mine made me hide from my journal for a good little while only posted them because I really did need a lot of help. Would be great if we could lean out from the bottom up rather than the top down!!


The bottom 2 pics here are recent...Feb 09.

I'll take some more of arms etc this weekend. Will have to go look at your lower body pics. It would be awesome if we could lean from the bottow up rather than the boobs down! :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> My legs get very lean first and it drives me crazy!


Swap! I would love svelte legs and rock hard butt.

How're you feeling today darlin? Getting into the zone now you've decided you are pre-comp?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Sh1t I feel like a right porker now......



Gym Bunny said:


> I'll take some pics this weekend then.
> 
> I know my biggest failing is my diet and my inability to stick to a sensible plan. Think I really need to take some time out and get it sorted.
> 
> My main goal is strength...but it's always a boost to look good nekkid


ha ha yeah...I can't quite cope with the compromise in strength that is likely to come with dieting hard....and i hate diets...



Gym Bunny said:


> With you on the first point!
> 
> Will go read Cons log.
> 
> I'm not too bad.....it's the butt/upper thighs that are my weakest areas...and no I am not posting picture evidence.


Also off to read Con's log...... :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Sh1t I feel like a right porker now......
> 
> *You aren't darling! Trust me...I think I made my opinions on your corset pic very clear. I'm nowhere lean as those 2most recent pics and that's what's got me thinking i'd like to there again*
> 
> ...


*Con isn't gonna know what hit him!* :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> *Con isn't gonna know what hit him!* :lol:


Just be careful, Con can be very direct and come off harsh. Just warning you.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well look what I found. Wild Amazon

Looking good


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> Just be careful, Con can be very direct and come off harsh. Just warning you.


I will read his journal before I comment. I can ask serious questions and be sensible if needed..........


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I will read his journal before I comment. I can ask serious questions and be sensible if needed..........


He'll probably neg you anyway


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> He'll probably neg you anyway


Well I can't please everyone but I consider myself warned


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Con's a top bloke


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

OMG Wild Amazon you have an absolutely stunning physique! What a gorgeous pair of legs. I would be so happy if I looked that lean and well balanced. You truely are 6ft of Amazon *GB goes to get bucket so the keyboard doesn't short out due to drool*


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thursday 9th April - Week 3, Workout 2

RC work combos alternated with BW squats

T=0

A1 - Back Squat (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 120): Warm up 20kg x5 : 30kg x5

45kg x5 : 55kg x5 : 65kg x5 : 65kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 50kg x5

I still have glute DOMS from Monday believe it or not. The only way to squat was doing wide PL stance. Still managed full depth but when I upped the weight to 70kg all I got was a vile 1/2 squat! I am really looking forward to not having a sore butt

B1 - Incline DB Press, 30 Degrees, Neutral grip (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 90):

7.5kg x11 : 10kg x11 : 12.5kg x10 : 12.5kg x8 : 12.5kg x

B2 - Row, Larry Scott, Bentover, 1-arm, Neutral grip (Tempo 2-0-X-1 Rest 10 + 90):

7.5kg x11 : 12.5kg x12 : 15kg x11 : 17.5kg x9 : 15kg x10

Reps down for last couple of sets of DB press, but I am not having any issues with my shoulder so this is a serious improvement. Actually improves on the Larry Scott Rows, I have finally got the movement sorted and am finally starting to understand why Scott likes this.

C1 - Low Abs, Jacknife, supine swiss ball (Tempo 3-1-X-0 Rest 60):

10 : 10 : 6

Finally found a swissball low enough for me to do these without headbutting the floor. I was horrified to discover how weak my abs are. I used to do these regularly.......way back in 2006/07 and was a lot LOT better at them.

T =1hr

Fee is coming round for dinner. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Not even moisturing properties? I'm disappointed.


and I think this cream it has a high sodium content which is noooo good for cellulite........... :nono:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> and I think this cream it has a high sodium content which is noooo good for cellulite........... :nono:


Really? The guys kept that quiet didn't they.....

Right as promised Jem. Here's a pic of my butt. It's already been posted up on BOI and ESN so it's not that big a step for me, but it is definitely the area of my body that requires most work. I am sorta OK with the size. It's more the shape I have issues with and the extra padding on my hips.

I am serious about tackling the diet and this bank holiady weekend it's my no. 1 priority. I shall post up proposed diet for general flaming next week.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gonna do one of me own ass so that I can post alongside yours I think because it looks like mine I think ..only better

The shape is nice ....I would... :thumb:

This is still a professional critique by the way...

:rockon: Bum tottie

:wub:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yep just taken ass pics and yours is def better than mine babe ....lot firmer and shaplier no matter what you say - I am lovin your bum

Was gonna post it in your thread but it might change into a bum posting site if I do that...everyone will want to get their ass out on here......mmmm

what a genius evil plan.... :devil2:

I will put my bum on my thread or should I just put it i my profile?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Really? The guys kept that quiet didn't they.....
> 
> Right as promised Jem. Here's a pic of my butt. It's already been posted up on BOI and ESN so it's not that big a step for me, but it is definitely the area of my body that requires most work. I am sorta OK with the size. It's more the shape I have issues with and the extra padding on my hips.
> 
> I am serious about tackling the diet and this bank holiady weekend it's my no. 1 priority. I shall post up proposed diet for general flaming next week.


uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh

oh right you expected a sensible comment after posting the pic? oh....erm.........nope......only filth springing to mind lol:thumb: :bounce:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Jem said:


> yep just taken ass pics and yours is def better than mine babe ....lot firmer and shaplier no matter what you say - I am lovin your bum
> 
> Was gonna post it in your thread but it might change into a bum posting site if I do that...everyone will want to get their ass out on here......mmmm
> 
> ...


you are indeed a genius!!!! the perfect excuse for lots of booty shots!!!

and post it in your profile and thread,post it everywhere,just to be sure we take it in properly lol :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

weeman said:


> you are indeed a genius!!!! the perfect excuse for lots of booty shots!!!
> 
> and post it in your profile and thread,post it everywhere,just to be sure we take it in properly lol :whistling:


She has put multiple ass shots on her profile album! And she is talking absolute bumkum about her ass being bad. In fact I think I should just put her over my knee and spank her. :whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

YES!!! please do,and take a pic!!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:cowboy:FPMSL

Yeah spanking good fun


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> :cowboy:FPMSL
> 
> Yeah spanking good fun


Bllody hell! *GB immediately googles flights to the UK*


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

off for a swim now - even tried to take a pic in swimsuit but was a bit dark [its about to thunder..] will post later anyway doing my best Pamela impression ....see you soon

xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> off for a swim now - even tried to take a pic in swimsuit but was a bit dark [its about to thunder..] will post later anyway doing my best Pamela impression ....see you soon
> 
> xx


I cannot wait! I think I need an ice-cream to cool down. Right, work, um, what was I doing?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I need a walk in freezer to cool down.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> I need a walk in freezer to cool down.


I just had to go stand in my 3°C lab for 10minutes to cool down....and now I'm wishing I wasn't wearing a white vest. :lol:

Or was sharing that not helpful?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I just had to go stand in my 3°C lab for 10minutes to cool down....and now I'm wishing I wasn't wearing a white vest. :lol:
> 
> Or was sharing that not helpful?


 :w00t: :drool: :w00t: :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :w00t: :drool: :w00t: :thumb:


Hello there sexy lady was hoping you'd drop by to say hi!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hello there sexy lady was hoping you'd drop by to say hi!


Me too. :drool:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> For Goodness sake! There's nothing wrong with your bums! Nicely shaped and bite worthy........ Actually, spanking should break up any bodyfat or cellulite, you may be onto a winning new workout technique there....imagine the gyms!


Agreed nice ar5es ladies, would biting and burying your face between the cheeks help too? :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Don't know Mak , but it would certainly make us all happy!


It certainly would!

Does spanking help with cellulite? Hmmmm. I may have to conduct a test...all in the name of scientific research you understand. :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I need a walk in freezer to cool down. 



Gym Bunny said:


> I just had to go stand in my 3°C lab for 10minutes to cool down....and now I'm wishing I wasn't wearing a white vest. :lol:
> 
> Or was sharing that not helpful?


FPMSL Shut up - you are all feckin bonkers, just come back from a swim and wtf ? What did happen to the white vest Lys - I cannot work that one out :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Agreed nice ar5es ladies, would biting and burying your face between the cheeks help too? :whistling:


WE BITE BACK BABYh34r:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> I need a walk in freezer to cool down.
> 
> FPMSL Shut up - you are all feckin bonkers, just come back from a swim and wtf ? What did happen to the white vest Lys - I cannot work that one out :bounce:


White vest + cold = very obvious chest..... :lol:

What can I say it's the sun that makes us mad. No, really, it is!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> For Goodness sake! There's nothing wrong with your bums! Nicely shaped and bite worthy........ Actually, spanking should break up any bodyfat or cellulite, you may be onto a winning new workout technique there....imagine the gyms!
> 
> MMM Lys there is food for thought...we now have the German pointed boobius and the spanking
> 
> I think we could be onto a winner for an ultra gym:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Sounds like a plan! :thumb:


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

G.B. From ESN ?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

POPPA BEAR said:


> G.B. From ESN ?


Yes indeedy! Hello and who might you be on ESN Poppa Bear?


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Hi, not been on for ages.....

NHeaven


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

POPPA BEAR said:


> Hi, not been on for ages.....
> 
> NHeaven


No you haven't darling! The board now has more girls than just me! And I am being very good and sharing. :bounce:


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

I feel all told off now, i'm sorry miss G.B.

But i'm not on here very often either, i pop in and check up on Bex's progress along with DMCC and Windsor (maybe yours too if you don't mind)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

POPPA BEAR said:


> I feel all told off now, i'm sorry miss G.B.
> 
> But i'm not on here very often either, i pop in and check up on Bex's progress along with DMCC and Windsor (maybe yours too if you don't mind)


I wasn't telling you off darling, you know how much I whore up that board so I notice when people aren't around....yes I really am THAT sad!

I don't mind you checking up on my training at all! Though be warned my journal appears to have been totally corrupted and is about 90% smut.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I wasn't telling you off darling, you know how much I whore up that board so I notice when people aren't around....yes I really am THAT sad!
> 
> I don't mind you checking up on my training at all! Though be warned my journal appears to have been totally corrupted and is about *90% smut*.


actually the numbers are in, and it is about 97.5% smut:laugh:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> actually the numbers are in, and it is about 97.5% smut:laugh:


What % is mine mate?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> What % is mine mate?


97.5 %


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

You're both as bad as each other.

I am going to :crying: no one has commented on my TRAINING!!! I did 95kg RDL. Come on someone give the attention I am begging for here!

*hint hint* there may be a reward involved!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> You're both as bad as each other.
> 
> I am going to :crying: no one has commented on my TRAINING!!! I did 95kg RDL. Come on someone give the attention I am begging for here!
> 
> *hint hint* there may be a reward involved!


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Beautiful job on the training GB. Congrats on the 95kg RDL:thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Wheres todays session?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Wheres todays session?


The bloody forum appears to have eaten it!

Tries again.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Right enough with the smut! Training!

*Saturday 11th April - Week 3, Workout 3*

RC work combos alternated with BW squats

T=0

*A1 - Romanian Deadlifts, Hook grip (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 120): Warm up 20kg x5 : 30kg x5 : 40kg x5*

50kg x5 : 55kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 65kg x5 : 70kg x5 : 75kg x4 : 80kg x3 : 85kg x2 : 90kg x1 : 95kg x1*

Started using chalk at 65kg. My hamstrings are stretching out nicely as I was touching the ground as soon as the 20s went on the bar. So I went and grabbed a mat to lift me up a couple of inches so I didn't touch again. 4secs negatives HURT! My legs were spasming and my thumbs are utterly mashed. Love it.

** Only a 1-2sec neg and a bit of a grrrrriiiiiiinnnnnnd!*

*B1 - Standing ischemic DB curl, (Tempo 3-1-X-0 Rest 90): *

6.5kg x11 : 7.5kg x9 : 10kg x5 : 6.5kg x10 : 6.5kg x10

*B2 - Triceps extension, decline, 40degrees, Hammer grip (Tempo 3-0-X-1 Rest 10 + 90): *

6.5kg x12 : 7.5kg x11 : 10kg x11 : 12.5kg x8 : 10kg x11

My forearms were so pumped up from RDL that I had mega trouble with the DB curl and had to drop the weight way down. Sets in green I did 5sec negs to compensate. Happy with the increase on tricep extensions. Failed on rep 9 for the 12.5kg and appear to have bruised my chest.

T =55

This was a sweet workout considering I was hung over to f*ck and felt like throwing up during my warm up. Once I started the RDL I felt much better. I'm never gonna train in glasses again if I can help it as they fogged up on tricep extensions and I could see F all!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> *hint hint* there may be a reward involved!


So what did I win??


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> So what did I win??


I will tell you a naughty secret....I had chocolate cake for breakfast....Nom nom nom

But really....REPPAGE!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> OMG Wild Amazon you have an absolutely stunning physique! What a gorgeous pair of legs. I would be so happy if I looked that lean and well balanced. You truely are 6ft of Amazon *GB goes to get bucket so the keyboard doesn't short out due to drool*


Hahaha - I click to read the first unread post on this thread and see myself in all of my near naked glory staring back at me!!! Winger you're a git!! :lol: :tongue:

Thanks GB - I'm touched!! Ha!

All of your pics look fab, it's funny that I can look at your pics and think oooh that's what I want to look like and then you see mine and compliment me on my biggest hang ups! Madness.

That's a great a$$! It's a really good shape I think, hhhm, we are never happy with what we have but luckily a lot of it we can fix given a little bit of thought and a sprinkling of motivation.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice deads Lys! i'm impressed:cool:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Check you out! Great work on the RDL's!! Keep it up, I used to hate deads, something pretty satisfying/evil about them, learning to love them now tho!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> .
> 
> *That's a great a$$!* It's a really good shape I think, hhhm, we are never happy with what we have but luckily a lot of it we can fix given a little bit of thought and a sprinkling of motivation.


Thats what I keep telling her too WA!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes Winger is a git, but he appreciates the ladies and is wonderful. I :wub: him muchly.

Weird that isn't it. I would absolutely kill for your stomach too.

MaK...Yes I was feeling particularly fired up and impressed with myself.

I know Zeus, you do well to put up with all the moaning from me...but I still think it needs a lot of work.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Check you out! Great work on the RDL's!! Keep it up, I used to hate deads, something pretty satisfying/evil about them, learning to love them now tho!


I love RDLs I actually prefer them to deadlifts as I end up with bruised and bloody legs every time I deadlift and have destroyed so many traininig trousers I now do them in shorts with rugby socks on....whhich I then destroy:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I love RDLs I actually prefer them to deadlifts as I end up with bruised and bloody legs every time I deadlift and have destroyed so many traininig trousers I now do them in shorts with rugby socks on....whhich I then destroy:lol:


Percentage has dropped to 95% smut with posts like this:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Percentage has dropped to 95% smut with posts like this:lol:


Honestly. OK. I got asked out after training today and realised why the guy kept going about chalk, when I got to the changing rooms. I chalk up for RDL and in my rest between sets had been standing with my hands on my hips...or so I thought.....turns out I'd had them on my a$$ and had 2 chalk handprints, one on each cheek.

Happy now?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Honestly. OK. I got asked out after training today and realised why the guy kept going about chalk, when I got to the changing rooms. I chalk up for RDL and in my rest between sets had been standing with my hands on my hips...or so I thought.....turns out I'd had them on my a$$ and had 2 chalk handprints, one on each cheek.
> 
> Happy now?


 :lol: :lol: That's funny as fcuk (even though you did it on purpose you tease:tongue


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> :lol: :lol: That's funny as fcuk (even though you did it on purpose you tease:tongue


How very dare you! I so didn't. I was far too busy drooling over someone doing perfect 100kg squats.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> Thats what I keep telling her too WA!!!!


It'll sink in eventually!!



Gym Bunny said:


> I love RDLs I actually prefer them to deadlifts as I end up with bruised and bloody legs every time I deadlift and have destroyed so many traininig trousers I now do them in shorts with rugby socks on....whhich I then destroy:lol:


I have been sporting some rather attractive bruises and grazes down my legs the last couple of weeks. Between deadlifts and messing my legs up on my bike pedals my legs look a right state, need to fix that before summer gets here!



MaKaVeLi said:


> :lol: :lol: That's funny as fcuk (even though you did it on purpose you tease:tongue


I agree - you hussy!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> It'll sink in eventually!!
> 
> When I look good in hotpants again yes!
> 
> ...


I so am not! I am innocent! INNOCENT I SAY :innocent:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I love the random bruise look. I should buy shares in Arnica I go through so much. It has been at the stage where people have asked me if 1. I am in an abusive relationship. 2. I just had car/bike accident/climbing fall. 3. how did I manage to get to 28 without dying...

Haha - this is exactly why I had to swap pole dancing for belly dancing, the bruises were herocious and they were starting to leave scars up and down my body! Such a shame, was so much fun!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> How very dare you! I so didn't. I was far too busy drooling over someone doing perfect 100kg squats.


i told you missy i HAVE HAD ENOUGH of you staring at my bum when im trying to squat............. it puts me off alright JUST QUIT IT

:whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MissBC said:


> i told you missy i HAVE HAD ENOUGH of you staring at my bum when im trying to squat............. it puts me off alright JUST QUIT IT
> 
> :whistling:


But it looks so pretty! And I am behaving better, I'm not trying to touch it when you're mid set any more!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha - this is exactly why I had to swap pole dancing for belly dancing, the bruises were herocious and they were starting to leave scars up and down my body! Such a shame, was so much fun!


Pole dancing? I always wanted to try that but considering my general level of klutz-ness and pants upper body strength feel it would be a recipe for disaster and me falling, very ungracefully, onto my head.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Pole dancing? I always wanted to try that but considering my general level of klutz-ness and pants upper body strength feel it would be a recipe for disaster and me falling, very ungracefully, onto my head.


i wondered why you wear that hat... :lol:

hey GB,just breezing through with a hey...and seeing how you are and if there is any training i can comment on:lol:...

sorry...just joking miss...i've put myself on a smut ban,and trying to get serious...think i was starting a trend,and smutting up journals too much,feel it not a gent thing to do,and not allowing much training to be logged,throwing people off issue...plus i'd like to be regarded as a bodybuilder first,and then a smut master second:lol:...

plus i reckon whenst folk have a look in,they must think,my gosh what a smutfest,i'm not staying in here...also i felt guilty being naughty in gems frontroom,so i have refrained and am here for serious science & technology...and maybe 1% smut if i can keep it contained to that!!!!

so where's the training for me to tuck into miss?

or some diet stuff??


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you Mr Ant. Training from today is HERE

Potential diet to be posted up over the bank holiday weekend or next week. The first week I will simply cut out all the bad things that have crept back in. So the booze will go, chocolate muffins, latte machiatoes.....and so on.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh it is the best time and not quite as hard as I thought it would be - I was more into learning the tricks, I'd rather seduce a man than a pole! I only fell off once and that was when I was spinning around upside down and lost my speed and couldn't do anything but laugh and hope to land softly!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

your romanian deads are friggin good...and chalk,arhhh yes a true warrior uses chalk only!!!!

say is that your bi's n tri's workout?

what i mean,is that all you did...no more?

and get rid of the drink,you'll find your workouts will improve so much more...plus,having a hangover and drinking leaves you recovering for more than 1 day i think...dehydration and water loss plays a big role...as you say,throwing up on your warm up!!!

and yes...you need to get away from your student indulges...come on woman,be strict,show us your discipline...then i can be all pats on the back!!!

guessing we are all gonna have a few easter eggs over this period...so every egg you do eat,then this should be the amount of extra egg whites will have to be thrown into your breakfast in the morning...or for this indulgence,maybe 2 reps extra on every leg,chest,back exercises!!!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Oh it is the best time and not quite as hard as I thought it would be - I was more into learning the tricks, I'd rather seduce a man than a pole! I only fell off once and that was when I was spinning around upside down and lost my speed and couldn't do anything but laugh and hope to land softly!


and here is me trying hard to refrain from smutting...and making smut angles on this journal...you lot make my life hard:innocent:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> and here is me trying hard to refrain from smutting...and making smut angles on this journal...you lot make my life hard:innocent:


Ah I apologise - just see it as a challenge!

:tongue:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Ah I apologise - just see it as a challenge!
> 
> :tongue:


your a git:cursing:...but i dont hate you for it,i'm always fit for a challenge...i can take it(breaths deeply,gritting teeth and tapping table,shaking foot,blinking rapidly...and now starting to perspire) :innocent:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> But it looks so pretty! And I am behaving better, I'm not trying to touch it when you're mid set any more!


hahahahahahahaha well atleast it got me up quicker when i was struggling to complete the squat!!! so you have your uses i spose!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

anabolic ant said:


> and here is me trying hard to refrain from smutting...and making smut angles on this journal...you lot make my life hard:innocent:


Hey AA, your mail box is full so I will say it here. That D83 Swedish sure grip suck machine you ordered is in.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> your romanian deads are friggin good...and chalk,arhhh yes a true warrior uses chalk only!!!!
> 
> Chalk is my god! There is no other but chalk. I don't like liquid chalk I like real climbing chalk and I have one chalk bag for the gym, one for climbing.
> 
> ...





MissBC said:


> hahahahahahahaha well atleast it got me up quicker when i was struggling to complete the squat!!! so you have your uses i spose!!


Hooray! I am not Miss BCs official squatting coach...mwhahahahhaha



Greekgoddess said:


> Well done on the lifts....getting hardcore now! Just need to cut out the drinking and start eating quality food and you have it cracked!
> 
> Drinking gets the boot as soon as the bank holiday weekend is over. I actually eat quite well, no processed food, mainly lean protein veggies and fruit. I just have issues with eating the correct amount regularly. My job doesn't help. I think it is possible, I just need some help, input and being organised.
> 
> Talking of bruising, I am forever sporting a bruise mid thigh (from dbells ) a bruise on my forearm from putting things back in the rack, and small bruises on the top bone on my bum from sitting down hard when I have less bodyfat to pad it out. Last night I was in my friend's bar and leaned back fast in the chair.....only to bang my spine on the metal decoration on the chair....**** that hurt!


You poor thing! That is not fun. Can you get hold of arnica?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hooray! I am not Miss BCs official squatting coach...mwhahahahhaha


now?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hmmm it always happens when I go away for a few days...erm...bit lost for words...Hi...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MissBC said:


> now?


yes now! :whistling:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

i was being the grammar police and correcting your words hahahahaha


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Right enough with the smut! Training!
> 
> *Saturday 11th April - Week 3, Workout 3*
> 
> ...


It's all too feckin' complex for me - tempo, degree, negatives, feck woman - let's have it in German please

How can I possibly comment on that

...oh great lifts Lys....

sweet....

...aint' nuttin' but a peanut....

does that do it for you...

great workout.....

Love u x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Arnica/ Yes I use the cream, and the awesome Arnica massage oil from( of all places !) Lidls.
> 
> Just managed to order 5lb of protein from the UK. Have not had enough money to order any for the last four months... but I have got used to drinking raw eggs, milk, strawberries and almond essence in the meantime LOL!
> 
> Glad to hear its all going well for everyone. Only have 4 days to train this week as the gym is shut for four days for greek easter.....got to be hardcore sessions then!


Arnica oil in Lidl eh? Will have to go have a look tomorrow.

Excellent on finally getting protein powder! It's a pain isn't it. I have to order from the UK too as the amount of sugar and processed rubbish they put in the protein powder here has to be seen to be believed!

I like that combo! Whenever I put raw eggs in a shake I have to drown it in cinnamon so I can't taste the egg and do walrus mating call impressions as I gag.

Need to catch up on your journal GG! Remember. Your mind is lying the diet IS WORKING AND YOU ALREADY LOOK HAWT!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Training. This Easter Weekend the gym has been shut so I've had to make do with outdoor pursuits.

Sunday

2 hours hike to beach. Sunbathed and had picnic. Burnt my feet. :confused1:

Then obviously another 2 hour hike out.

Monday

46km cycle ride. Break in the middle for a picnic and 1 last beer before alcohol is off my menu. I haven't really cycled much so far this year due to the appalling weather and I now have a very sore ar$e. (This is the limit of the smut going in my journal Mr Ant). Note to self. Cycling like this should never be attempted again when I have hamstring DOMS.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I like that combo! Whenever I put raw eggs in a shake I have to drown it in cinnamon so I can't taste the egg and do walrus mating call impressions as I gag.


 :lol: :lol: Nice image



Gym Bunny said:


> Training. This Easter Weekend the gym has been shut so I've had to make do with outdoor pursuits.
> 
> Sunday
> 
> ...


That sounds like a great day!! You're a complete trooper! Fingers crossed your butt feels better tomorrow although I think it's going to feel a hell of a lot worse!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Training. This Easter Weekend the gym has been shut so I've had to make do with outdoor pursuits.
> 
> Sunday
> 
> ...


that's cool fat burning stuff Lys - I am quite jealous of the bike ride...I always hurt my back if I am on it that long. I am going to post some diet stuff up today as well as what I did in the gym

Gosh...aren't we being good...it's all got really serious all of a sudden:innocent: are we gonna be buff birds or what?

Look some smut is good though- only in your thread though...lol. Only joking but we have to have a bit of a laugh as well - I think we went a bit extreme perhaps...sh!T JUST SPILT MULLER YOGHURT ON MY PANTS...tastes like cakka anyway...hate yoghurt...

I am going to put a list of foods that I now hate due to BBing on my journal - I think that is a valuable waste of time....

were you wearing a yashmak - wtf - how can just your feet burn

You are strange GB

Did you have to get to the beach at like 3 in the morning to put a towel down??? I bet you did - I bet they do it at home as well .... :ban:

Going to update myself now ...because I'm worth it and sh!t man I rock, just did a cracking workout - Man, I am da bomb!

- I used to be conceited but I'm perfect now ...

Where are you Lys - don't be working .....I am on holiday for the rest of the week YIPPEeee which means overtime in the gym, lots and lots and lots of cardio and eating - I will have time to eat...hooray!

XX


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> that's cool fat burning stuff Lys - I am quite jealous of the bike ride...I always hurt my back if I am on it that long. I am going to post some diet stuff up today as well as what I did in the gym
> 
> Gosh...aren't we being good...it's all got really serious all of a sudden:innocent: are we gonna be buff birds or what?
> 
> ...


We are gonna be mega buff. I wanna be able to wear hot pants this summer.

Only smut in my thread? Exactly what are you implying here? Hmmm? :ban:

I love the proposed time wasting plan. My feet got burnt as I forgot they need suncream too....I might also have a slightly sunburnt ar$e. No having to get to the beach at 3am as it's in the middle of nowhere and takes a 2 hour hike to get to. Surprisingly busy, but it was the Easter weekend and glorious weather.

I am working...technically....in reality I just had a fight with someone over something that should have been long dead and buried. He totally gets under my skin and I keep getting really miserable as a result. Still I think this time I have finally managed to destroy everything. :crying: :wacko: I am so very very special.

planning to go home and see if my puffy eyes have subsided enough to go to the gym or just do some housecleaning which might be more cathartic!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I love the proposed time wasting plan. My feet got burnt as I forgot they need suncream too....*I might also have a slightly sunburnt ar$e*.


We may need a photo to verify this "so-called" sunburn


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> We may need a photo to verify this "so-called" sunburn


No way sugar!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> No way sugar!


Can i have one pweease:tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Can i have one pweease:tongue:


Nope! No one is gonna see it.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

GB is a spoilsport! :tongue:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Not really mwahahah


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> GB is a spoilsport! :tongue:


Admit it! You love that I tease! :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Admit it! You love that I tease! :lol:


You know me too well, t'is a fine thing to be left wanting for more! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> You know me too well, t'is a fine thing to be left wanting for more! :lol:


 Besides which I haven't forgotten THAT photo of you! Tease? I think it takes a beautiful one to know one..... :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Besides which I haven't forgotten THAT photo of you! Tease?

Tease? Me?! Never! :wink:

I think it takes a beautiful one to know one..... :thumb:

I think you're right!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

a late night hey GB...whats happening...

banter as usual i see...whats all this then about teasing?

i'll sing you lot a song then:

tease me,tease me,tease me...til i lose contro o ol,tease me til i lose controllll o oh:

oooman your love is like burning fire nam me soul,oooman tease til me lose control...

there that should do...feel free to sing along!!!

thats my contribution...anyone for training talk,as i'm smut free and all gentleman talk these days?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

anabolic ant said:


> .anyone for training talk,as i'm smut free and all gentleman talk these days?


What are ya post cycle? 

Bring on the smut times 2! 

GB you have all the hot chicks on your journal including yourself, now can I see your sunburned as?


----------



## marclee0988 (Mar 11, 2009)

OMG what a smut fest lol, lovely lovely here a true pervert can feel at home lol:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> What are ya post cycle?
> 
> Bring on the smut times 2!
> 
> GB you have all the hot chicks on your journal including yourself, now can I see your sunburned as?


What can I say? I like hot chicks and I have all the beauties in this journal.

No Winger you cannot see my sunburnt a$$. It's now tan and no, you cannot see my tanned a$$ either! :lol:

There will be training posted today!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

marclee0988 said:


> OMG what a smut fest lol, lovely lovely here a true pervert can feel at home lol:thumb:


 Glad you feel welcome!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Today. Hmmmm. I had planned to go train. But the best laid plans and all that.

Walked to friend's flat after work with her and my bike. Chained my bike to hers and went had a drink. She left to catch the bus for swimming. I then discovered I had cleverly left the bike lock keys in my office. In a masterstroke of amazing forethought I also discovered I had left my wallet at home so had no money for the bus. So walked back to work, then back to get the bike...Then because it was so late it was dark I had to push the bike home. Joy.

So instead of training tonight I walked 24km. I now have sore feet. Rugby tomorrow. Yipppee!!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ouch!! Footbath works wonders :thumb:

Even a washing up bowl with hot water and bubble bath in....in fact I want one now lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Today. Hmmmm. I had planned to go train. But the best laid plans and all that.
> 
> Walked to friend's flat after work with her and my bike. Chained my bike to hers and went had a drink. She left to catch the bus for swimming. I then discovered I had cleverly left the bike lock keys in my office. In a masterstroke of amazing forethought I also discovered I had left my wallet at home so had no money for the bus. So walked back to work, then back to get the bike...Then because it was so late it was dark I had to push the bike home. Joy.
> 
> So instead of training tonight I walked 24km. I now have sore feet. Rugby tomorrow. Yipppee!!!!


GB, you just crack me up sometimes. Thanks for that Princess!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Good tip Beklet!

Winger. My job here is done then.

Woke up with migraine. Going back to bed now so I'll be recovered this evening and can play rugby.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

you're a muppet just like me ...I do things like that all the time and then end up looking like 'care in the community' because I get so frustrated with myself for doing these things that I end up muttering to myself [profanities] with red hot tears springing from the eyes....yep ok I should probably be 'care in the community'

Walking is good though....

Ok going to check a few pages back...bit scared of what might jump out at me though...x


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

....in reality I just had a fight with someone over something that should have been long dead and buried. He totally gets under my skin and I keep getting really miserable as a result. Still I think this time I have finally managed to destroy everything. :crying: :wacko: I am so very very special.

Oh hunny...if this was a film ...that getting under your skin thing would mean that you totally wanted to sh^g each other, and this would happen in the lab, he would rip your pristine white lab coat off to reveal lovely lingerie underneath and you would bonk on the desk amongst bunsten burners and toxic chemicals - he would still have his safety goggles on of course...

So do you think its that then ?? :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

That's a lovely mental image Jem darling.....except have you seen the average scientist?

No this was an engineer. Only scientists I would ever consider getting down and jiggy with would have to be geologists who are often into things like climbing and would merrily spend their days hiking over mountains. In a research lab....the men tend more towards celebrally (sp) talented and are pale and pasty and either emaciated/fat due to too much time hunched over computers and in the lab. PMSL!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I thought you might like it - I was getting quite carried away ...you don't even want to know how far it went in my head...it's all due to putting off the painting - the mind wanders

Hmmm must sort out adult thread permissions ....

Yes, but in the films they are always tanned, muscular and gorgeous ....oh well, never mind eh xxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> I thought you might like it - I was getting quite carried away ...you don't even want to know how far it went in my head...it's all due to putting off the painting - the mind wanders
> 
> Hmmm must sort out adult thread permissions ....
> 
> Yes, but in the films they are always tanned, muscular and gorgeous ....oh well, never mind eh xxx


Lol! I think it's one of these things that works well when you don't work in that area, for example I do a lot of work in a 3degree lab. There is no way I'd be getting down and.....though there was this one occasion......what am I saying......... :ban:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Lol! I think it's one of these things that works well when you don't work in that area, for example I do a lot of work in a 3degree lab. There is no way I'd be getting down and.....though there was this one occasion......what am I saying......... :ban:


 haha we know the rest .....at least I think I do

wasn't there a film about it ? :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> haha we know the rest .....at least I think I do
> 
> wasn't there a film about it ? :thumb:


Nothing actually happened it was too cold. :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

oh was that tumbleweed I saw rolling by....................


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Rugby!

Found out tonight that the coach had changed his mind and there WAS training on Tuesday. Grrr.

Still, no matter. Usual warm up match of touch rugby with the boys. A whole new suite of them have appeared from the woodwork and there was 7girls and almost 30men. Still it keeps the game fast paced and fun.

Got to meet Gert tonight, who trains us girls specifically and seperately. First off we did quad drills. So running in a quad, jogging for 3 sides, the 4th a sprint. Each time we reached that 4th side a different girl's name would be called and her sprint timed. We did this 10x and each had 2 timed sprints.

Then we did a lot of technical stuff, tackling, the ruck, the maul, what constitutes off-side when entering the tackling zone....quite a lot as it turns out. You only have a small "gate" from which to approach to remain on-side. We practised interception and actually working as a team.

At this point one of the other coaches came over to help Gert and we played against the pair of them, practising the set up for all the plays. Tonight I also met our forwards who are big girls, so I will support them being faster while our flankers are the fastest on the team. It's interesting and slightly cool from a self-interest point of view, that although I am not the biggest, I am the strongest. So we did a lot of work on tackling...big guys you tackle lower, how to intercept the ball...and not get your fingers dislocated....and so on.

We finished up with a match, 4 of us against 3 plus one coach. It is gratifying to know I can outrun him. I'm still getting confused especially over points like 3-man scrums (instead of 8), which just seems wrong, the scoring team kicks off, rather than the non-scoring team, and so on. It is also surprising how hard it is to remain on side, ensuring you pass the ball back, and how I am actually allowed to join the ruck. Still once I've got the ball and started running if I have built up momentum I am rather hard to stop.

After each skill session we ran round the pitch 2x to keep us warm. Today, in total, we ran round that pitch 15x, the odd no being due to the fact at the end of training we only ran once to cool down.

Tournament on Saturday, I rocked over my ankle a couple of times but I'm sure it'll be fine on Saturday. I play with heart apparently and once I have a clue should be a good player. It's always nice at the end of 2 hours of screaming abuse from the coach to hear things like this. I have a purple toe from someone stamping on it but all in all it was a lot of fun. :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Ohhh Ms Bunny that sounds like sooo much fun!! I might take up the net Rugby offer I get - fingers crossed I don't get my face smashed in!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

If you are 6ft Amazon any coach will be going down on their knees and giving thanks to God! Especially as so much of you is made up of leg and I bet can run fast.

I play 7s, so there are 7players on a team and we play on a full sized pitch. 15s is what you more typically see on TV and is a slower paced game, but a lot of fun. Ideally I wanted to play 15s because I am better suited to it, specifically the no 8. But I'm definitely enjoying 7s.

If you played 7s I suspect once your team passed you the ball you'd be able to outrun everyone.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Morning hun - how are you today

still a hard nut butch rugger bird I see .....xx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Still, no matter. Usual warm up match of touch rugby with the boys. A whole new suite of them have appeared from the woodwork and there was 7girls and almost 30men.

*Cool *

Got to meet Gert tonight,

*Nice name...sorry I know, I know, get over it Emma*

who trains us girls specifically and seperately. First off we did quad drills. So running in a quad, jogging for 3 sides, the 4th a sprint. Each time we reached that 4th side a different girl's name would be called and her sprint timed. We did this 10x and each had 2 timed sprints.

*I would actually love this - I am quite a good little sprinter !!! I love it !*

Then we did a lot of technical stuff, tackling, the ruck, the maul, what constitutes off-side when entering the tackling zone....quite a lot as it turns out. You only have a small "gate" from which to approach to remain on-side. We practised interception and actually working as a team.

At this point one of the other coaches came over to help Gert and we played against the pair of them, practising the set up for all the plays. Tonight I also met our forwards who are big girls, so I will support them being faster while our flankers are the fastest on the team. It's interesting and slightly cool from a self-interest point of view, that although I am not the biggest, I am the strongest. So we did a lot of work on tackling...big guys you tackle lower, how to intercept the ball...and not get your fingers dislocated....and so on.

*Not sure about this bit though, perhaps I could do the warm up only... *

We finished up with a match, 4 of us against 3 plus one coach. It is gratifying to know I can outrun him. I'm still getting confused especially over points like 3-man scrums (instead of 8), which just seems wrong, the scoring team kicks off, rather than the non-scoring team, and so on. It is also surprising how hard it is to remain on side, ensuring you pass the ball back, and how I am actually allowed to join the ruck. Still once I've got the ball and started running if I have built up momentum I am rather hard to stop.

*That's my girl * 

After each skill session we ran round the pitch 2x to keep us warm. Today, in total, we ran round that pitch 15x, the odd no being due to the fact at the end of training we only ran once to cool down.

*Cool*

Tournament on Saturday, I rocked over my ankle a couple of times but I'm sure it'll be fine on Saturday. I play with heart apparently and once I have a clue should be a good player. It's always nice at the end of 2 hours of screaming abuse from the coach to hear things like this. I have a purple toe from someone stamping on it but all in all it was a lot of fun. :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Morning hun - how are you today
> 
> still a hard nut butch rugger bird I see .....xx


 I'm feeling very butch indeed. Only 1 handprint bruise, one scraped knee and some random blue bruises.

Can't wait for Saturday. Apparently next week a new crew is coming along to film us, but thankfully, I shall be in England and will miss it. Oh what a shame! :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm feeling very butch indeed. Only 1 handprint bruise, one scraped knee and some random blue bruises.
> 
> Can't wait for Saturday. Apparently next week a new crew is coming along to film us, but thankfully, I shall be in England and will miss it. Oh what a shame! :lol:


What - you are in England?????

What are you up to lady?? and whereabouts?

Tell me more of your travels storyteller :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> What - you are in England?????
> 
> What are you up to lady?? and whereabouts?
> 
> Tell me more of your travels storyteller :thumb:


Yeah I have to go back for medical thingamy whatsits, that'd I'd have to pay for here but that my insurance covers back home.

Though if I am totally honest getting to see my bro will be amazing as I miss him like crazy and my time in England will be limited to Stansted airport before I head off south to CI.

My training will be even more over the place as I fully intend to get some swimming in and my bro has a tyre that I intend to spend a lot of time flipping.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> I am afraid the details of all the hunky men (and a few hunky women, yourself included) totally distracted me in that account, and I lost it and my eyes glazed over. I now know even less about rugby and more about my fantasies...........I will have to do something about my hormones!!!! (NOT! I love it!)
> 
> Being a short **** little person, but strong, I have always tried to avoid team sports like the plague (except for orgies that is............) so good for you for going for it and enjoying it so much. Have a great weekend!


We had a new player from Hannover join us and watching that girl run....well her thighs make me drool and I certainly do not mind being tackled by her. :whistling:

As far as rugger men go my favourite of all time has to be Chabal for his legs. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!! Let me find a pic.

Well here's 4 and I need to go visit the cool lab to cool off. The things I would DO to that man:devil2:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> We had a new player from Hannover join us and watching that girl run....well her thighs make me drool and I certainly do not mind being tackled by her. :whistling:
> 
> As far as rugger men go my favourite of all time has to be Chabal for his legs. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!! Let me find a pic.
> 
> Well here's 4 and I need to go visit the cool lab to cool off. The things I would DO to that man:devil2:


PMSL and LMFAO

Lys you are funny

Is that really your type ?? Jesus fixation is the name for that syndrome darling!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> PMSL and LMFAO
> 
> Lys you are funny
> 
> Is that really your type ?? Jesus fixation is the name for that syndrome darling!!!


Boll0cks! That is 100% pure muscle man. OMG, talk about a caveman you know would just throw you over his shoulder and carry you off.

Excuse me I feel faint.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

well truth be known I quite like them big, black and arrogant ....only cannot think of any famous peeps in particular

did used to like Lennox Lewis but then met someone whose nickname was Lennox for obvious reasons and the rest is just a bad memory.............

ditto for Wesley Snipes .......not the same memory though ....this was distinctly

non-sexual but the bloke was spitting dabs and a proper tw*t

..........bit too much detail revealed there I feel ......let's not have tons of people reading this page please .....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> well truth be known I quite like them big, black and arrogant ....only cannot think of any famous peeps in particular
> 
> did used to like Lennox Lewis but then met someone whose nickname was Lennox for obvious reasons and the rest is just a bad memory.............
> 
> ...


Mmmm! Have you ever watched The Longest Yard? I spent most of that movie with my tongue on the floor drowning my popcorn in droo. Google Michael Irvin, Bob Sapp and Lobo Sebastian...

One of my favourite ex's was a black Royal Marine Commando....MMMMMMMM


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Mmmm! Have you ever watched The Longest Yard? I spent most of that movie with my tongue on the floor drowning my popcorn in droo. Google Michael Irvin, Bob Sapp and Lobo Sebastian...
> 
> One of my favourite ex's was a black Royal Marine Commando....MMMMMMMM


anything to prevent further painting

....what a worthwhile activity

Why is he an ex then ?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> anything to prevent further painting
> 
> ....what a worthwhile activity
> 
> Why is he an ex then ?


Bit young for me really.....We get on much better as mates, though he was spectucular in the sack....besides which I fancied the pants off his mate too. :innocent:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey GB -

Just stumbled across this.... I got lost with all those bizarre exercise names but saw your first lot of pics and skipped to the end, will take more notice in future!!! LOL Have subscribed! Keep up the good work!

Kate x


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> As far as rugger men go my favourite of all time has to be Chabal for his legs. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!! Let me find a pic.


He looks like a wolly mammoth!!!:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey GB -
> 
> Just stumbled across this.... I got lost with all those bizarre exercise names but saw your first lot of pics and skipped to the end, will take more notice in future!!! LOL Have subscribed! Keep up the good work!
> 
> Kate x


 Hey BabyYoYo a very sweet pair of legs in your av!

Must get my ass in gear and post a blog explaining everything.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> He looks like a wolly mammoth!!!:laugh:


 He is Le Monstre! Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> He is Le Monstre! Mmmmmmmm.


He kind of needs a shave and possibly a haircut


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> He kind of needs a shave and possibly a haircut


 Noooooooooooooo!!!! He is primal man. The beard stays.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> The guy in that pic has the kind of legs that I like, he could wrap them around you and never let go.........OOH er...off on another fantasy. It's the bloody lipo 6 again. Not by chance did my other half buy me six months supply of them!
> 
> I like men with long hair too,or muscle bound or even quite feminine men (think Tom Platz or Marc Bolan from T Rex....mmmmmmm!) Bit of variety in looks there but variety is the spice of life. Men who are snappy dressers are top of the list (with the exception of Italians who drive like maniacs and invade our beaches in budgie smuggler trunks every year!).
> 
> ...


 Bingo! You should see him run. OMG I swear he is perfection. He also looks awesome with short hair. Check this





 out. I think I agree with your summary pretty much completely. Woooo! Not getting any work done here.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

hahahahahaha i just read the last couple of few pages,aaaahahahaha,this is great reading,blimey tastes,types...hahaha,jem cracks me up jesus type(blasphemy,thats 5 hail mary's)....blimey...good reading indeed,and yes GG...you can gladly step into my smut shoes...although,i dont think i'll ever have competition for my smut,i hand you the crown,your doing well!!!!

oh and GB,even with jesus(reckon he'd look good with a joint and a smiley face tattoo),the french are still crap at rugby!!!

now...any sign of training,diet,erm recovery????

sorry just came to have a peek,and turned out to be a womans own disclosure poll...with some lady smut and of course i had to stir up a bit of controversy by by calling jesus a hippy!!!

ok,i'm off to say my hail mary's now!!!

p.s. dont spit venom at me for my remarks,i still am a hippy myself...peace,love,chicken n vinyl!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ant. Yesterday's training is HERE



anabolic ant said:


> now...any sign of training,diet,erm recovery????
> 
> *Diet...yes...um, no idea? I really have no idea where to start, how much protein etc etc I need. Basically I get information overload and have a paddy. Then leave it alone. But I must crack this. Yet I still don't have a clue where to start. *
> 
> p.s. dont spit venom at me for my remarks,i still am a hippy myself...peace,love,chicken n vinyl!!!


 Well you weren't here supplying smut so we had to take matters into your own hands.

Would never spit venom at you darling! *Kisses!*


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey GB -
> 
> Just stumbled across this.... I got lost with all those bizarre exercise names but saw your first lot of pics and skipped to the end, will take more notice in future!!! LOL Have subscribed! Keep up the good work!
> 
> Kate x


Kate I fear you are unprepared for the smut in this corner ...particularly from GB's direction...once she sees your pics...well - you've had it

.....NB~: GB they are in her profile - beats my bum and yours hands down I am afraid

xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Kate I fear you are unprepared for the smut in this corner ...particularly from GB's direction...once she sees your pics...well - you've had it
> 
> .....NB~: GB they are in her profile - *beats my bum and yours hands down* I am afraid
> 
> xx


I wouldn't turn down any of your bums...... for the record


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Jem said:


> Kate I fear you are unprepared for the smut in this corner ...particularly from GB's direction...once she sees your pics...well - you've had it
> 
> .....NB~: GB they are in her profile - beats my bum and yours hands down I am afraid
> 
> xx


LOL Be gentle please... I'm only small!



ZEUS said:


> I wouldn't turn down any of your bums...... for the record


 :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Kate I fear you are unprepared for the smut in this corner ...particularly from GB's direction...once she sees your pics...well - you've had it
> 
> .....NB~: GB they are in her profile - beats my bum and yours hands down I am afraid
> 
> xx


How very dare you! I am the very model of refined dignity



ZEUS said:


> I wouldn't turn down any of your bums...... for the record


What? All at once? :thumb:



BabyYoYo said:


> LOL Be gentle please... I'm only small!
> 
> :lol:


I would treat you like a princess. Your ass is gorgeous I want mine to look that good. :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> How very dare you! I am the very model of refined dignity
> 
> What? All at once? :thumb:
> 
> I would treat you like a princess. Your ass is gorgeous I want mine to look that good. :bounce:


I am feeling the love in the room ........its a beautiful thang :wub:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

or should I say bootiful

hahaha I a so feckin funny

aren't i , aren't I ?????


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I would treat you like a princess. Your ass is gorgeous I want mine to look that good. :bounce:


I bet it already does sweetie! :thumb: I don't recalll seeing a shot of your derrier!

:cool2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> What? All at once? :thumb:


 :001_tt2: ABSOLUTELY:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



BabyYoYo said:


> I bet it already does sweetie! :thumb: I don't recalll seeing a shot of your derrier!
> 
> :cool2:


She has a hot ar5e Kate

(I would imagine) :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> :001_tt2: ABSOLUTELY:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> *Oh.Mai! *faints**
> 
> ...


I prefer the shape and smaller size of Kate's


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> :001_tt2: ABSOLUTELY:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> She has a hot ar5e Kate
> 
> (I would imagine) :whistling:


How would you know dearest?!!? :innocent:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Ooooooh....Lookie what I found from an earlier post in the journal


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Wowzers!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn you girls are out of control!

GB and I are on the same page in a way, I love hair on a female so bring on the wildebeest female pics....lol

All you females on GB's thread are hot hot hot and no you cant have sex with me, just throwing that out there! 

Here is a bod to die for, figuratively speaking.

GB actually posted this on another board, cough cough.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Ant. Yesterday's training is HERE
> 
> Well you weren't here supplying smut so we had to take matters into your own hands.
> 
> Would never spit venom at you darling! *Kisses!*


feck that...i'll comment on your training later,guess its based more around rugger than bodybuilding,but same sort of compound movements needed for strength,size and power,also stamina,cardio etc!!!

i'm sorry to say...i'm not a smut dealer no more...i know,i was the compasses (N/E/S/W) finest...but i hung my smutloving up for my gentlemanship!!!

diet is easy...a good base to start at is:

carbohydrates:

carbs should be twice the amount of protein so could be talking 2grams/lb of bodyweight...but this can be quite a big load,so 1.5grams/lb/bodyweight(this means per pound of bodyweight)

i say this amount because your a woman(i think,kee,hee)

keep them complex sources for glycogen loads,not simple monosaccharides(like white breads,pasta's and rice),so brown rice,breads,cereals,brown pasta's,grains(lentils),nuts(no,no,no)talking peanuts,walnuts are best for omega 3's,legumes,potatoes(not the best source but carbs)

the ratio or amount...

protein:

1gram/lb/bodyweight,should be around half the amount of carbs(visually should be half the amount of carbs,looking at for e.g your plate of food)

protein sources:

chicken breast(skinless)(full essential/non essential amino acid profile with chicken)

beef(watch the animal fats(although some needed in the diet,beef has got iron and creatine in it too)

fish(oily fish's the best sources)

mackerel,salmon,trout etc

eggs & milk...best food source proteins you can get

whey protein supplement drink

turkey

lamb and pork are poor sources of protein

nut(peanuts etc) and lentils

etc etc

fats:

so many here

linseed oil,rapeseed oil,olive oils,fish oils(best source from oily fish and better absorbed from dietary fish)

walnuts

primrose oil,GLA

list goes on and on(so many more,to name a few here)

vitamins and minerals...best available sources with best dietary absorbance are from fruits,veg and salads!!!!

all this should be equally spread over at least 5-6 small meals a day!!!!

so you have only a few questions left and not many more exscuses for no diet info on here(although research on here and over net and books n mags may also help,my advice is not gospel)...i will start on jem soon as...or just copy n paste this over for her!!!!

and GB...i just looked at the start of your journal and it looked like a very hardworking journal...go see...and now look...i'm the only one keeping it looking like the beginning...now rep me!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Correct Mr Ant!

First off, thank you for the diet info. It's something I get incredibly confused about.

Second, I lift because it keeps me sane....i.e. stops me locking annoying colleagues in the cold lab over night so they slowly freeze to death....but also for strength.

I initially got back into weights to help with climbing. Currently my weights are focused on developing the posterior chain

1. As I wanna look like the girl Winger posted

2. Develop explosive power for both climbing and rugby.

I'm gonna head off in an hour for Bremen where I have a rugby tournament today. 3 games, first time in a real game situation and I am nervous as hell and excited beyond belief!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Morning babe - good god she has a figure to die for - even with that fat bootie...thought mine was big.......


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

See I don't think that is a fat booty I think it is perfect and round and I....must go get the train for my match!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> See I don't think that is a fat booty I think it is perfect and round and I....must go get the train for my match!


**** then im not showing you mine!!

This guy at the gym told me the other day, for a white girl you hve a nice ass" "thats not a white girls ass"

hahahaha i was like YOU TELLING ME I HAVE A BIG BUM!!! luckly he retratced and said NO just the shape etc of it and the amount of muscle you have on it makes it not a common shape you see on white girls hahahahahaha he was like please dont loose it while your dieting!!

he was about to get a slap if he didnt save himself hahaha


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

MissBC said:


> **** then im not showing you mine!!
> 
> This guy at the gym told me the other day, for a white girl you hve a nice ass" "thats not a white girls ass"
> 
> ...


Hahaha tis true tho briar... white girls just don't have buns like ours!!!! :laugh:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

MissBC said:


> **** then im not showing you mine!!
> 
> This guy at the gym told me the other day, for a white girl you hve a nice ass" "thats not a white girls ass"
> 
> ...


Were is my pic you promised me? winger grabs Kleenex to dry his watery eyes.

Ok how about this little beauty, for GB xxxooo


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

winger said:


> Were is my pic you promised me? winger grabs Kleenex to dry his watery eyes.
> 
> Ok how about this little beauty, for GB xxxooo


now that is a fine specimen of a woman...i like that,nice n thick set with very wholesome curves...repping you now if i am allowed sir!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes Winger, she is gorgeous! Now, leaving the smut behind.....

Rugby!

Um. Owch. Um. Damn we got hammered.

Turned up and started warming up. Standard jogging round the pitch, then running round passing the ball. Shuttle runs. Interception and passing runs. Getting us used to shouting for the ball. The polyglot of languages is confusing so we will stick to German in future. Tackling practise. Scrum practise....and herein lay the problem. We haven't done any scrum training since I started. I am the 3rd biggest and due to my size and speed I should be playing hooker as our two props are, well, very definitely props. In practise playing centre field has been good and I understand what I am supposed to do. Unfortunately during this practise I ended up with one of the props stamping on my bad foot. We warmed up for an hour.

I had already spent 20minutes before warm up convincing the coach I was fine to play. When this happened and I was visibly limping he sent me to the reserve bench. I sat out the first 2 games, sulking, and taking pictures. Then our right fullback/winger got concussed. I went on. Hmmmm. This was very confusing for me as playing a game isn't really like practise. You instinctively go to the action. As I am used to training and playing as a forward...the whole 2 weeks I have been playing....I screwed up and in the first half kept trying to support the forwards in the scrum. Then I got my game in and did a much better job. My ankle didn't hurt when I was sprinting strangely, just walking.

However the games did serve a good purpose. This was the first time we got to play as a team and our passing is much better than at practise. There is too much rocking and running sideways NOT forward. By the 3rd game we were really applying the pressure. The score? Um. Well. Turns out we were not playing women. Instead it was a friendly against Jacob's University's men's team. I could put up all 3 scores, but it is actually less embarrassing, to say the final score in total was 103:0. I'll let you guess which score was ours.

I also have no voice left from cheering our guys in their 15s match which they won 28:8....though I suspect the coach, Spence, will have a few words to say on Tuesday about keeping the line, support, and communication, as 2 of the guys, from our team, both jumped for the ball and had a mid air collision.

I have a nice collection of bruises a bump on my head and stud marks on my foot. I'm happy.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes Winger, she is gorgeous! Now, leaving the smut behind.....
> 
> Rugby!
> 
> ...


hey GB....sounds like you had some dig your studs in day!!!!

glad you didnt fall prey to the dreaded ankle injury!!!

so you came on in a kerfuffle and gained your way!!!!

i must say,thats a friggin beating,but then if you was chasing men,then this must be very off-putting for women,cos they dont keep their mind on the game as much...but saying this...if i was playing a field of women,then i'd be day-dreaming...in a nice way(afraid no smut,not even sat. nights)

so any cauliflower ear to show off yet?

guess it aint a proper game of rugby til you have been marked or studded and bruised...

but i hate to say this very negative thing,but i feel womens rugby is still a little bit like watching kids play the game,cos its not full bore and women do lack that grit to get their heads smashed to pieces without taking a second thought as oppose to mens rugby(you can hate me all you like,its just my observation and what i feel true,just cos their are different hormones that drive the game proper)...

anyway...i'm sure earlier you said somewhere your into climbing,blimey...your a proper student aint ya!!!

damn good for the forearms though!!!!

got any forearm tips?

please dont say the smutty obvious answer!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

The ankle is currently the size of a balloon. It doesn't hurt if I don't move! :lol: Yeah that's the total score after 3 games. I thought about putting up the score after each one, but then I'd have to type that we scored 0 3x!

The guys don't daydream it's all about winning. This is the problem we have with the German lasses on the team. They are very polite. We have 2 Columbian National Level players and they go for it. So do I. Lots of aggression. We need to play as a team more. It's not offputting to chase the men. More infuriating that they can outrun us. We're gonna do more sprinting practises.

I see what you are saying. But I will say that women tend to be a lot more vicious and if they know what they're doing it's awesome to watch. I think give us another month playing together and we'll rock. Also, women do not like to lose. Ever seen women play hockey? Now that's a violent game. But I digress.

No cauliflower ear but a great bump on me head.

Yeah I climb too. But my training partner has a GF and we have to barter time for him to come climb, he's been under wraps over Easter doing coupley things but I should have him back soon.

Forearm exercises. Olympic lifts! Things like hangclean, powerclean, snatch grip deadlifts, deadlifts, hook grip, fingertip pressups, powerballs, pullups, wide grip, narrow grip, hammer grip, keep alternating the grip on each new set, pinch plates. Basically anything that strengthens your grip will have a cross over to your forearms. My forearms have come on beautifully in the last 6months. Probably my favourite bodypart right now.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

lmfao just at the irony of us girlies being happy with our forearms ffs x...as long as I don't ever have to shave the feckers ;0)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jeez! I hope not! But yeah I'm a loving my forearms atm!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> The ankle is currently the size of a balloon. It doesn't hurt if I don't move! :lol: Yeah that's the total score after 3 games. I thought about putting up the score after each one, but then I'd have to type that we scored 0 3x!
> 
> The guys don't daydream it's all about winning. This is the problem we have with the German lasses on the team. They are very polite. We have 2 Columbian National Level players and they go for it. So do I. Lots of aggression. We need to play as a team more. It's not offputting to chase the men. More infuriating that they can outrun us. We're gonna do more sprinting practises.
> 
> ...


frikkin hell woman...still think you women have to much eostrogen to absolutely lose all care for hair:lol:...

i say that,but you ladies are becoming very competitve...this equality stuff is going to far...i dread in a 100 years,that ladies go through some sort of sun ray mutation and grow bigger willies than us,luckily i'll be dead by then!!!!

i love climbing,they had a wall at our old gym at brunel uni...the guy ian who used to do it religiously,had forearms bigger than popeyes!!!!

sh*t woman...your like a power lifter for exercises for forearms...what you planning on gripping?



ElfinTan said:


> lmfao just at the irony of us girlies being happy with our forearms ffs x...as long as I don't ever have to shave the feckers ;0)


hahahaha forearm love eh...just dont get em too big,not too atrractive even on the biggest built ladies...thats scares the sh*t out of me,especially if they was hairy n strong,i wouldnt be able to get away!!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> frikkin hell woman...still think you women have to much eostrogen to absolutely lose all care for hair:lol:...
> 
> *Or rather, we are fully aware the effect long, silky, clean hair sweeping down our backs has on you men....and other women if truth be told. *
> 
> ...


*Actually my forearms are getting smaller, they're now at 11inches and were almost 12 a year ago, but they'er much sleaker and more defined now. I love em!*


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *anabolic ant* 

frikkin hell woman...still think you women have to much eostrogen to absolutely lose all care for hair:lol:...

*Or rather, we are fully aware the effect long, silky, clean hair sweeping down our backs has on you men....and other women if truth be told. *

yes,you ladies have known since the start of time how to flaunt your beauty for man to admire,always been a weakness in men..i used to be a weak man,but now i'm strong again(he keeps telling himself)

*
Surely you like a woman with a bit of fire in her? No doubt if I had been born in the middle ages I'd have been burnt as a witch for having my own mind. I think the key is to realise that your lass can be wild, passionate and free, but it's complementary, it fits with the wild passionate Mr Ant. It's not a competition. *

of course,the fire is another attraction,i like...

well,guessing that makes all of us,sinners,witches etc etc...

you are too clever for your own good...yes,has to be a complimentary thing...otherwise one could not see why or what it is that draws them,so guess that has to be a common denominator,but opposites attracts...i guess the need to be different these days is overwhelming too...and the more wild and extravagant fashion has got too much...leaves being happy with their selves something to be desired...sorry,tangent!!!!

true...no competition...just an equal balance...lets just say an equilibrium of mad,passionate,wild offkey fire in the soul!!!!

*Yep! Climbers have exceptionally well developed forearms. Finger and campus boards baby! Youtube it, no it's not smut!*

yep i know...i was looking at your list of exercises,which has sparked me to take up some of these!!!

*It's all training for climbing. I know really good climbers who can do 1-armed pullups on 2 fingers. Your grip is your lifeline in climbing...and bouldering especially. Those exercises hit them the best. Incidentally I did want to PL but first I dislocated my shoulder and have never come near the 80kg I used to bench again. Then in 2007 I broke my foot and haven't managed a 200lb squat again. Only thing I am happy with is my DL and Tan is outlifting me on that when she weighs 10kg less than me! So I don't think I'll compete. *

yeap,i see my mate doing this,fecking brilliant,i was slighlty shocked,one armed pull-ups were pretty do-able,but when he said i can do 2 finger pull-ups,i was like...nooooo,then even a one finger....fcuk!!!!

i can imagine its all in the grip,especially up aside of a mountain side....

frikk me,benching 80kg...no way...i'm sure if you get physio on your shoulder and try to build up those support muscle groups around the injured place and the stabiliser muscles n sinewy tissue...i reckon you could make a comeback...

some impressive lifts,even for a chap!!!!

never say never miss!!!!



Gym Bunny said:


> *Actually my forearms are getting smaller, they're now at 11inches and were almost 12 a year ago, but they'er much sleaker and more defined now. I love em!*


as long as you have your grip miss...

i had tennis/golfers elbow real bad last year,messed up most of my training especially pulling,any type of pinching,holding,bi training,any forearm training,even tri training especially from skullcrushers...i went beyond listening to my body's pain receptors telling to stop and then got it extending the length of both forearms,messed everything up and stgnated any progress for at least 4 months...but luckily when i had my op last year, iwas on deca...and the winstrol helped me too...but still unable to do my fav BB curls...forearms are slowly gaing size n strength again,hence why i'm interested...although i can DL 22kg without straps,reckon there is an easy 240kg without straps,any heavier will needs straps i think!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> yes,you ladies have known since the start of time how to flaunt your beauty for man to admire,always been a weakness in men..i used to be a weak man,but now i'm strong again(he keeps telling himself)
> 
> As do you men! The shape of smooth muscles, the way you walk, all that hidden power, the muscles rippling under your clothes? Tell me that doesn't affect us women the way tossing our hair and strutting affects you!
> 
> ...


I hear you, utterly sucks things like that. I only use straps if I forget my chalk or when I had one leg in plaster it let me do pull downs and things, as I couldn't brace with the bad leg. I try not to use anything in the gym other than chalk, no belt, no straps. I think it creates a zone of weakness otherwise! FYI 220kg DL ain't to be sneezed at!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

As do you men! The shape of smooth muscles, the way you walk, all that hidden power, the muscles rippling under your clothes? Tell me that doesn't affect us women the way tossing our hair and strutting affects you!

i love your thinking,its a ladies thinking,but at last someone who expresses it out loud without it sounding like its wrong or slutty(for a change:lol

I'm not too clever, just enough to know what I want and how I want it. I'm not afraid to live, and so many people are, just afraid to take that chance. Yes opposites can attract, but often, even if you seem opposite, there will be some common denominator. For e.g. I could never again date someone who was not active. Fashion? PMSL! I'm a scientist. Fashion is remembering I do actually own a pair of high heels and I might wear a dress at some point. You are right though, inner happiness is very important and being ourselves.

yep...i see too many people trying to do the right thing,but its all for something else,then when its comes to themsselves,its all a relentless life of frustration!!!

true,always something...laws of attraction i guess...

yep,active,such a big damn thing to me now...hahahaha...fashion,i can pull out the right attire and look good if i need,but i liked to be judged...because i know who i am and what i got,pretty happy with myself and way i conduct myself,although i did lose my gentlemanlyness for a while on here,cant say you ladies helped much either...i'm pretty much a non carer of what other people think,well in the real world...if somebody is saying something to me i dont like,i'll tell em...or if somebody is talking but its not worth listening to,i'll ignore them...sometimes i get into a lot of trouble for being honest,but i like my way,fcuk it...saying this i really do wear my heart on my sleeve,and do take people by their word,til they dishonour their word,then i can get really fcuked off...along with people taking my kindness as a weakness...

fcuk i really go off the issue sometimes...sorry...

i'm also a scientists...cant stop scrutinising things and looking for proof...some sort of journal or something to back claims...mad!!!

I posted up a forearm specific training programme on another forum, that I think I'm banned from now. Will see if I can find it for you!

thanks,no probs if you cant obtain it!!!

It's all about the forearms. For finger pullups the forearm and back strength is what owns it!

yep...my back is probably my most fav bodypart to train...i always said...99% of people can build from the front...but the back...you have to have the form,strength and most of all the feeling,as its not a visible muscle to train

Yeah I was rather impressed with that. Nearest I have to since is 70kg. I had a shoulder seperation and had to wait 6months on the NHS for physio. It's pretty much f*cked 6ways to Sunday. After that I decided to fork out for private insurance.

so your saying there is no way for full recovery and no way back,you gotta settle for that and thats it...???



Gym Bunny said:


> I hear you, utterly sucks things like that. I only use straps if I forget my chalk or when I had one leg in plaster it let me do pull downs and things, as I couldn't brace with the bad leg. I try not to use anything in the gym other than chalk, no belt, no straps. I think it creates a zone of weakness otherwise! FYI 220kg DL ain't to be sneezed at!


fecking bruiser you whilst strapped up in a brace...like your heart!!!!

i'm the same...i dont rely on things,simply because when you become tooo reliant on something,when its not there...you will have a need for it and not function to your best without it!!!!

so yes,weakness instigation from reliance!!!!

220kg is pooh...i know i can 240kg without straps easy...with straps n chalk i know i'm gonna do 260kg probably in the nexy month...looking for a good 280kg in the next few months...i still see this as poor,because i always compare the most heaviest lifts as my comparison!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> i love your thinking,its a ladies thinking,but at last someone who expresses it out loud without it sounding like its wrong or slutty(for a change:lol
> 
> It's not slutty! It's appreciation!
> 
> ...


Fair enough, fair enough. 300kg by the end of the year! :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

you know i never meant that horrible...of course its appreciation,nothing wrong with a woman enjoying and appreciating herself with others!!!!

guess you live n learn...when i was young i thought i had a certain degree of living up to the pressure being put on...now,its a simple fcuk off,i dont care...

well i guess its human nature to judge,but those with a better mind will only judge or see a persons real worth when there is hard times upon them,same with friends...i dont measure a man by what they got,how much they got,or what they achieved so much,but by how they can deal with the hard times...in my eyes makes me see what a man is made of!!!

worth i think being the wrong word...maybe the fibre they are made of....if this makes sense,cos we can all deal with the good times,the achieving,the happy...but when the sh*t goes down...this is true measure of a persons character i feel,in a way...many variables of course!!!!

guess i can see a strong man/woman with a good strong back...the beach bod muscles,chest abs n bi's are first n foremost in many peoples eyes...but almost all of us seem to be able to perform and build these muscle groups...but from the back...even down to glutes,hams and quads...saying this,not everyone has good delt and traps to match their big chest n bi's!!!!

well be bothered,its still your health....i always say to peopl...our shoulders or any bodypart is not just for xmas or bodybuilding...you want these parts functional for when your over 60 too!!!!

well you got a good training ethic,heart and drive...its something to be desired by most,so keep on keeping onwards and upwards miss!!!!

and thats the kind of inspiration i need,people setting the bar higher,putting the challenge out there...maybe 300kg is not un-obtainable,but slow progress is better than none,so see how i'm going,hopefully by the end of the year!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I know ya didn't mean it horrible sweetheart!

Agreed. I would measure a man or woman by their heart. How they treat others. Not how much they have, nor how much they lift, but how they challenge themselves and LIVE!

Agreed! Which is yet another reason for my intention to bring my posterior chain upto scratch.

Perhaps I worded that badly. First off, I never thought I would make it to 25 and I did. Second, yeah my bench strength may be well down, but the number of times I've been told, oh you'll never do this again and I have is beyond counting. I can climb, I can swim and I can oly lifts....even if the weight is low. I was told I'm never lift again. Likewise with my foot. I was told initially they might have to amputate it. Then that'd I'd always walk with a limp....again, never lift again, never run, never climb. I do it all. So while I may not be as strong, as long as I challenge and push myself I am happy.

You'll hit 300kg. Just like I will get to 1.5x BW or 150kg. Whichever is heavier!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I know ya didn't mean it horrible sweetheart!
> 
> Agreed. I would measure a man or woman by their heart. How they treat others. Not how much they have, nor how much they lift, but how they challenge themselves and LIVE!
> 
> ...


well you know thats what i was meant to say about measuring a man or woman(know how tempted i am to indulge in rudeness with that comment?)

spot on...and thats what i meant too...you copyied me...all about how one conducts themself in life,with love,life,others and themself!!!!

posterior=rear...chain=(sorry,gimme knowledge,i dont know this one?)

well you seem to be proving a lot of things wrong...and thats just how you need to carry on miss...against the nae-sayers grain!!!!

i like it...and you are very lucky to climb,swim,run and everything else...so i say,if you can do something with heart,then do it well!!!!

i know a lot about amputation,but not gonna talk about it here...too long!!!!

well as you say not all about how much,how much...as long as your challenging yourself...and everyday is different then your living!!!!

i believe testing yourself is what we should all be doing all the time,because the time you stop testing your ability,is the time your gonna start to give up...also another thing,and i love this saying(forgive me,its a shawshank redemption quote) is:"get busy living,or get busy dying!!!!!"

of course we will hit our targets and surpass them...its all about the challenge...now pee off.cos i'm going to bed!!!!

keeping me up all night being meaningful and delightful:lol:...

awww is sweet miss...seeing a nicer side,always knew you had a deeper side...very nice...right i'm orf dear...catch some growth hormone from my R.E.M. sleep!!!!

goodnight miss

p.s. disclose some diet in here will ya....


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

FFS I can't keep up wot you two :0)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> FFS I can't keep up wot you two :0)


 I think we were both sleep deprived and basically saying to enjoy life....though as I have only had a few hours sleep I could be totally wrong. :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think you both need to get a room. :thumbup1:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

winger said:


> I think you both need to get a room. :thumbup1:


no,no,no you got it wrong,just for once wise one...we just talking about life etc....yes i think sleep depriv too!!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

mmmmmmm


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> mmmmmmm


 Seriously! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

*Sunday 19th April - Week B, Workout 1*

T=0

RC work combos alternated with BW squats

*A1 - Deadlift, snatch grip - (Tempo 3-1-X-0 Rest 120): Warm up 20kg x5 : 30kg x5*

40kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 70kg x5 : 80kg x3 : *80kg x3 : 90kg x0/0 :x : 85kg x2 : 80kg x1 : 70kg x1 : 60kg x5

* = started using chalk

FFS! Bugger all leg drive, despite only playing for a short time yesterday my quads were knackered. Poor lifts. I didn't even get the 90kg off the floor first time round. Second time got it to knee height and realised it wasn't going higher

*B1 - Shoulder DB Press, seated, Neutral grip (Tempo 3-1-X-0 Rest 75): *

9kg x10 : 9kg x10 : 9kg x10 : 9kg x10 : 9kg x10

*B2 - Lateral Raise DB, standing, Neutral grip (Tempo 3-0-X-1 Rest 75): *

4kg x10 : 5kg x10 : 6kg x9 : 6kg x10 : 6kg x8

Decided today I need to address my weakness on lat raises. So kept the weight on the shoulder press constant and really try to up the weight, but keep form on the lat raise. Interesting debate on another forum has made me readdress the way I lift. I am not fighting the weight, I am working with it, to build muscle. May sound very bizarre but this positive way of thinking got the weights heavier and form much tighter!

*C1 - DB Pullins, Reps = per arm(Tempo 1-1-X-0 Rest 60):*

7.5kg x12 : 10kg x12 : 15kg x10

These are fast becoming one of my favourite exercises! I felt like puking by the end and my abs are still sore now. It's the 1second hold at the top of the movement that is particularly evil I love it! I was initially intending to mearly up the reps with the 12.5kg but then thought why not? I should be pushing myself. Glad I did!

T =1.03hr

Not going all out but still glad to get a PB. I've started cycling everywhere again as I have stupid amounts of energy atm. Got home in 20mins. A record. My legs are burning hot still!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Morning babe glad to see you are working it ...I really must get on my feckin bike as well but the car is there........so hard to resist it.......

Get you with your chalk and all those macho type thingymabobbies

OMG why is your standing weight so low on lat raises? I am amazed that you are not pushing yourself harder on these....I cannot possibly be stronger in them than you but I was doing 10kg reps the other day..........please provide a suitable explanation that does not make me sound like a lat enhanced freak.........I do not have huge lats as you may have noticed

What are D/bell pullins please explain range of motion my lovely - I like the sound of the painh34r:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> OMG why is your standing weight so low on lat raises? I am amazed that you are not pushing yourself harder on these....I cannot possibly be stronger in them than you but I was doing 10kg reps the other day..........please provide a suitable explanation that does not make me sound like a lat enhanced freak.........I do not have huge lats as you may have noticed


Do you want an excuse? I dislocated my right shoulder s few years back, but with the shoulder coming out forwards rather than towards my back....I have hyper extending elbows, poor lat activation...which is sh1te for pull ups...and basically generally pants shoulder strength. Once I get my arms above a certain height my traps try and do the work. Yeah in a word. I am sh1te at these.

Doing it slowly to build up the strength and try and avoid the traps kicking in so much, so explode up to the top of the movement. Hold for 1 sec then 3 seconds slowly back down again. Alternating it with the shoulder press is a bitch!



Jem said:


> What are D/bell pullins please explain range of motion my lovely - I like the sound of the painh34r:


You get in a press up position but instead of your hands on the floor they are holding DB. Then you pull 1 arm up to your hip. Hold 1 sec then lower to the ground. Repeat with the other side. Hammers the core. Reps are per side. Looking for a vid ATM.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Morning,

Nice work out GB :thumb:

I'm not great at lat raises either - I've not managed to get passed 10kg on them since I messed my arm/shoulder area last year! And even now it's not an althogether comfortable movement, I've started doing some of that RC stuff in my warm ups and that is seeming to help. Just take it slow and steady you'll get there!!

Jem - you are some kind of freak(thats my way of being affectionate and slightly jealous), you have great pull downs so it stands to reason that you'd have good lat raises too!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:thumb oooook Lys that explains it - I knew there was a reason....I mean after all I am just a laaaaaadeeee ...will try that last one - I like to do it slow sometimes....you can feel it so much more....

Hey its Monday rest day & I am free to smut all I like....

Gonna do those push uppy d/belly things too...they sound great

& erm....WA ....freak moi??

Hooray I am good at something regarding upper body .........that makes great sense & Iike it

LATS QUEEN :bounce: :bounce:

Just an afterthought but.....you would think by that same token then, that I would be able to do dips and chins would you not or am I missing biomechanical issues here [slight blonde moment perhaps??]

xxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> :thumb oooook Lys that explains it - I knew there was a reason....I mean after all I am just a laaaaaadeeee ...will try that last one - I like to do it slow sometimes....you can feel it so much more....
> 
> Hey its Monday rest day & I am free to smut all I like....
> 
> ...


 Lats Queen! I Love it!

Yes LQ I think you should be able to do dips and chins too. Depending on the way you orientate yourself dips really hit the triceps. But I don't do em due to ar$eting shoulder. I reckon you'd rock at chins! If you are unsure start off doing them with hammer grip first. So that's where the palms face each other. Much more natural? than wide grip or plams away.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Lats Queen! I Love it!
> 
> Yes LQ I think you should be able to do dips and chins too. Depending on the way you orientate yourself dips really hit the triceps. But I don't do em due to ar$eting shoulder. I reckon you'd rock at chins! If you are unsure start off doing them with hammer grip first. So that's where the palms face each other. Much more natural? than wide grip or plams away.


Que?? Por favor?? palms facing - purchasing blonde no 9 as soon as...come and show me babe .... LQ xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Que?? Por favor?? palms facing - purchasing blonde no 9 as soon as...come and show me babe .... LQ xx







Video link!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Just ordered some proper rugby kit. Brilliant sale not too out of pocket and soon to be the proud owner of a very fetching pink ankle support!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Just ordered some proper rugby kit. Brilliant sale not too out of pocket and soon to be the proud owner of a very fetching pink ankle support!


Can we have pics of you in it when it arrives please!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Can we have pics of you in it when it arrives please!


 Yep! There should be pics from Saturday too. Need to get hold of the less appalling ones. :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Can we have pics of you in it when it arrives please!


one for grrrlll power


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I am gonna look über sexy. My shorts and shirt are blues and greens.....my ankle support is very very pink! :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Video link!


These really hammer on the biceps lades, carefull.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hackskii said:


> These really hammer on the biceps lades, carefull.


oh getting to like all of this manly protection ...

Must big up the biceps though ....


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

They look great! Pretty sure they mess my arm right up again!! Boo!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I thought they were mainly supposed to hit the back....that's always where I get DOMS 

Posted that mainly so you could all see the grip!

Hacks! :wub: you babe


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, the butterfly grip for pulldowns wont target the biceps as much, but the hammer grip on pullups or assisted pullups really hammer the biceps.

So do pulldowns close grip with your palms facing you (girl pullups), they target alot of bicep too.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

still have not feckin looked at it ...just like the protective way he voices his concerns...swoon

Lets start an appreciation society for Hackskii:wub:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jem said:


> still have not feckin looked at it ...just like the protective way he voices his concerns...swoon
> 
> Lets start an appreciation society for Hackskii:wub:


Aw thanks, but with attention I think the person likes me so you ladies dont want a multi-person stalker do you?

Its like a guy you say hi too, then he thinks you like him, then he bugs the hell out of you because he thinks you like him.

then you tell him off because he cant take a hint....................Im that guy.. 

NOT............................... :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Nah darling! You're much more than "that guy" :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Nah darling! You're much more than "that guy" :lol:


Ditto - ditto :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Rightio. Yesterday was a joyful day of travelling so I did bugger all exercise. I still had crazy DOMs in my upper body from the weekend and couldn't grip properly. However this morning normal service returned. Gonna be some odd weights as the gym I'm using has lbs...which I have converted to kg.

*Wednesday 22nd April - Week B, Workout 2*

RC work combos alternated with BW squats

T=0

*A1 - Power cleans, above knee (Tempo 1-1-X-1 Rest 120): Warm up 20kg x6 *

26.8kg x6 : 31.4kg x6 : 33.6kg x6 : 35.9kg x3 : 38.1kg x6 : 40.5kg x3

No PB but I discovered about 1/2 way through that the DOMS haven't totally gone. Still not too dire

*B1 - Snatch pull (Tempo 1-1-X-1 Rest 120): *

26.8kg x6 : 31.4kg x6 : 33.6kg x6 : 35.9kg x3 : 38.1kg x5 : 38.1kg x4

Still really enjoying these. No PB again as frankly knackered. Sets ended when form went. Much more explosive than last time though, even though I feel a bit of a plank in the start position

*C1 - Ischemic chest DB Press, Reps = per arm(Tempo 3-1-X-0 Rest 90):*

5.5kg x10 : 9.1kg x12 : 11.4kg x12 : 13.6kg x10

*C1 - Set 1-2: Eccentric chins/pulls Set 3-4: supine wide grip pullups (Tempo 4-1-X-1 Rest 90):*

BW x4 : BW x3 : BW x6 : BW x5

As per health's suggestion I kept a slight bend in my arm for the non-working arm, rather than hold it completely straight. This made a huge difference and although I only increased the weight slightly the movement was a lot smoother. To explain, on this exercise, the non-working arm is held at full stretch with DB and shoulder off bench. It hammers your core. I've got funny elbows and failed on this last time, the 5º bend seems to be enough for me to do it.

I am paaaaaaannnnnttttss at chins. :ban: First 2 sets narrow grip off the smith machine then final 2 sets supine wide grip pullups, rather than just eccentric. I'm not using my back enough, I keep trying to do the whole thing with my biceps which unsurprisingly doesn't work :lol:

T =53min

I was actually so exhausted I had the shakes after this workout which is surprising as it wasn't particularly brutal. Suspect this is due to travelling yesterday and being slightly dehydrated. My mum was training at the gym with me and I have to say her going regularly has dropped a stone off her and done wonders for her mental outlook.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Flying visit babes - I am still alive and sending love - training with mummy aaah - how cool !!!! xxxx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

GG, I just added you as a friend on facebook. 

Well in my ever so humble opinion pull-ups blow away pull-downs but most people can't do them so here goes. A video for you hot females and there are so many on this thread. No stroking, just facts.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> GG, I just added you as a friend on facebook.
> 
> Well in my ever so humble opinion pull-ups blow away pull-downs but most people can't do them so here goes. A video for you hot females and there are so many on this thread. No stroking, just facts.


Reppage for link!

Winger darlin' don't think you added me as I don't have a new friend request.....wonder who you have added? :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I wanna go home :crying:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Reppage for link!
> 
> Winger darlin' don't think you added me as I don't have a new friend request.....wonder who you have added? :lol:


well it says GG not GB - perhaps GreekGoddess is in with a chance ..... :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I wanna go home :crying:


I cannot look at it - explain babes - dont whimper x


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> I wanna go home :crying:


Very impressive. I have never seen anything like that.

GB, is your facebook under GymBunny?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> Very impressive. I have never seen anything like that.
> 
> GB, is your facebook under GymBunny?


 Nope!

Sorry misread GG as GB :stupid:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> I wanna go home :crying:


This is one of the coolest videos I ever saw, that dude is awsesome, love the music too.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Greekgoddess said:


> Yes, I tart up facebook as well. I am a bit more resticted than on here though, as some of my relatives visit my page...........well, actually a lot more restricted. Never knew winger was so good looking though........


Hey, we are twins..................lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thursday 23rd April - Week B, Workout 3

T=0

RC work combos alternated with BW squats

*A1 - Romanian Deadlifts, 3" blocks, Hook grip (Tempo 5-1-X-0 Rest 120): Warm up 20kg x5 : 30kg x5 *

42.7kg x5 : 51.8kg x5 : 60.9kg x5 : 70kg x5 : 79.1kg x5: 83.6kg x3 : 88.2kg x1 : 70kg x4 : 70kg x4 : 70kg x4

Had blood tests and so on today plus mega ABS DOMS but I recall the Rilla taking me to task for being a pussy yesterday so I went to train. Now whenever I have blood taken the arm it's taken from ends up with a weaker grip. So, to compensate RDL done on 3in blocks for greater ROM and 5 sec negs to account for the extra distance. No chalk or other aids either.

PB for 5sec negs and no chalk.

*B1 - Myotatic seated DB curl, supinated grip i.e. palms up (Tempo set 4-1-X-0 : Rest 90): *

5.5kg x12 : 6.8kg x11 : 9.1kg x9 : 9.1kg x6 : 6.8kg x11

*B2 - Triceps extension, flat, rotating (Tempo 3-0-X-1 Rest 90): *

9.1kg x12 : 11.4kg x12 : 11.4kg x12 : 11.4kg x12 : 9.1kg x12

Much better weights on the DB curl. The fast 1/4 rep at the beginning to stretch the muscle hurts like a bitch. Stopped each set when elbow started moving around and form went. Definitely happy with the triceps extension. My abs are DOMed to hell today and this was very challenging.

*
C1 - Poliquin Crunches, feet on bench, knees at 90º, toes turned in touching (Tempo 3-0-X-1 Rest 60)*

15 : 15 : 15

Major DOMS in abs....may have mentioned this before. So to show dem muscles who's boss I slowed the tempo down. Just an extra second. But man do my abs hurt now

T =1.08hr

Then just for fun did 100 of Jem's oblique twisty things...and I agree you do feel like an idiot. Used 45lb EZ bar.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I wanna go home :crying:


how fcukn good is he...wow,i love that vid!!!

have a rep for that find...oh sorry for spamming your training journal...

i will comment in a bit miss:thumbup1:!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> how fcukn good is he...wow,i love that vid!!!
> 
> have a rep for that find...oh sorry for spamming your training journal...
> 
> i will comment in a bit miss:thumbup1:!!!!


 Mr Ant! You have not abandonned me! Spam away darlin'. PM will be sent tomorrow when I have found my brain...it's a bit smuttified tonight to be sensible! :bounce:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Mr Ant! You have not abandonned me! Spam away darlin'. PM will be sent tomorrow when I have found my brain...it's a bit smuttified tonight to be sensible! :bounce:


well we all have our smut lapses...i'm no-one to talk!!!!

but i had a long day today and loads gone on...so not in a serious training focussed mood....might even...actually,nope...i'm staying put miss GB!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Nah darling! You're much more than "that guy" :lol:


She got it straight Hacks, you can't be "that guy" when you're "THE man"

anyway, enough ar5e crawling, I'm off to find more smut.......Oh, if anyone wants to add me on FB go for it  Can never have to many good looking people in your friends list, unfortunately means you're going to gain one ugly one :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Darlin -

Myotatic...

Poliquin - [sounds like denture thingy...nope that poligrip]

what are zese strange things you talk about ...........

xxx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> .......Oh, if anyone wants to add me on FB go for it  Can never have to many good looking people in your friends list, unfortunately means you're going to be the ugly one :laugh:


Now Chris - do not put yourself down like this ........as long as we have a back view it's all pallatable :001_tt2:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Darlin -
> 
> Myotatic...
> 
> ...


 Sorrry!

*Myotatic - *

Tonic contraction of the muscles in response to a stretching force, due to stimulation of muscle proprioceptors. Also called deep tendon reflex, stretch reflex.

In English it means doing a fast 1/4 rep then doing the full DB curl up, this stretches the muscle prior to doing the actual rep and you gain elastic force and ensure you work the full muscle. Is a bitch by about the 5th or 6th rep

*Poliquin - *

Named after Charles Poliquin a trainer who has almost guru status.

*Poliquin Crunches -*

Lie on back; feet on bench with knees bent at 90º; feet turn in and toes touch; chin on chest at all times; crunch up as far as possible, then lower slowly.

My abs hurt like crazy today:rockon:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Sorrry!
> 
> *Myotatic - *
> 
> ...


*Mine do too - was doing those rocky type oblique leg raises - I looked feckin well 'ard though ..... *


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Greekgoddess said:


> Never knew winger was so good looking though........


Neither did I :lol:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Sorrry!
> 
> *Myotatic - *
> 
> ...


what the hell is all these technical names for some stuff we would just come out with miss GB...leave it out,i thought i was reading about a protein drink!!!!

come on miss GB...just give us the raw data...i almost had to research into this...then i see miss jem had already addressed the question...

i know what you are doing now...thankyou...keep up the hard work!!!!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

GB just knows what shes doing


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

she certainly does.........ahem


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I have been told what the exercise names are a MILLION and 1 times...often accompanied by a long suffering sigh.

GG....My training journal is full of random English, French and German and stick men!

I used to specialise in biomechanics so the whole wheres and whyfors of exercise really fascinate me.

It's the diet bit that is, excuse the joke, all greek to me! Still I shall be a PMing Mr Ant about that shortly


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Bit of a random day today as the doc screwed up any chance of the gym.

Yesterday I got a rugby ball and today went out to the big field with my old man for some teaching after my brother resolutely demonstrated himself as being an unsympathetic whatnot yesterday. Couple of times round the field to warm up.

We started with drop kicks as in 7s you have to drop kick to convert and hell on the pitch it's still a good thing to be able to do. Bless the man he was so patient, even when I did punt after punt. After about an hour I was finally starting to get the hang of it, but I'm a lot better, i.e. just bad with my left foot than my right which is still frigging terrible. I keep trying to kick it like I would in footie and hence kicking too early. Still I know WHAT to do now and it's just a case of practise.

Then we did some passing and I have to say I am damn impressed at the leathal passing the old man has. He spins the ball beautifully. So we worked on that for a bit and did passing up and down the field until he needed to stop, chronic injuries from a car accident. But it was awesome. He used to play tighthead prop and he can still kick the ball a fair distance. Was great to see the smile on his face and awesome to spend some time with him.

Then later.....tyre flipping 58kg old tractor tyre...don't ya just love being on a farm! Up and down the drive while my mum looked on and giggled. No idea how long for, until I was dead.

Curry now. Nom Nom Nom.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Greekgoddess said:


> ..I just go to the gym and get on with it as hard as I can.


Did someone say hard? :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> It's the diet bit that is, excuse the joke, all greek to me!


Hey!!! Watch it GB.... I am Greek!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Hey!!! Watch it GB.... I am Greek!!!!


 Excellent I shall enlist your translation skills then!

Bit of a random session this morning.

RC work alt with BW squats

T=0

ATG squats 3-0-X-0: 20kg x10 : 29.1kg x10 : 42.7kg x10

Box chain squats 3-1-X-0: 20kg x10 : 29.1kg x10 : 38.2kg x10

Kettlebell swings: 4kg x10 : 8kg x10 : 12kg x10 : 16kg x10 : 20kg x10 : 24kg x8

I has DOMS from yesterday. Realy enjoyed the kettlebells though my legs were utterly fried.

T =25min

Got home: *20mins tyre flipping around field*. Then huge ommelette with eggs from the farm. Feel like a nap now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Excellent I shall enlist your translation skills then!
> 
> Bit of a random session this morning.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I am not very good with the language.

What are kettlebell swings? what are box chain squats? what atg squats? I am so :confused1: ......lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Kettle bell swings are when you squat with a kettle bell between your legs.

You then power up through the squat letting the momentum of the push swing the kettle bell out in front of you and then repeat and repeat till you throw up and cry.

ATG is Ass to Grass


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Kettle bell swings are when you squat with a kettle bell between your legs.
> 
> *You then power up through the squat letting the momentum of the push swing the kettle bell out in front of you and then repeat and repeat till you throw up and cry.*
> 
> ATG is Ass to Grass


Yep bang on me darlin! Though i do try not to spew over Alex's gym as he gets ever so upset. :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I used to love kettle bell work when i started.

Would do 20 Kettle Bell swings then 1 minuted active rest, then back to 20 swings.

You had to try and do 12 minutes worth. Not a chance!!!!

Also Turkish get up was a fave for me


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Also Turkish get up was a fave for me


Oh yeah I love those dancing outfits with all the bells on them ............ :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Lys - feel I have been somewhat neglecting you [or is it the other way round??] In any case just popping in to say 'HI HOW ARE YOU' and let's get smutting soon

Lots love

Emma

xxxx


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Jem said:


> Hi Lys - feel I have been somewhat neglecting you [or is it the other way round??] In any case just popping in to say 'HI HOW ARE YOU' and let's get smutting soon
> 
> Lots love
> 
> ...


Hey GB!

Yes I feel this too!!! I haven't posted on here for a while either!

Much love anyhoo!

xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Since everyone is stopping in sending love, i think I will too:wub:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> Since everyone is stopping in sending love, i think I will too:wub:


Awww Bri - you're such a cutie!!!

xxx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> Since everyone is stopping in sending love, i think I will too:wub:





BabyYoYo said:


> Awww Bri - you're such a cutie!!!
> 
> xxx


I cant believe that actually worked Brian man he's good. 

I'm sending some love, but it's more physical. 

Turkish dancing. How about Shakira Bellydancing, click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJsZR3w776E.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Awww Bri - you're such a cutie!!!
> 
> xxx


 :blush: Thank you hun



winger said:


> I cant believe that actually worked Brian man he's good.
> 
> I'm sending some love, but it's more physical.
> 
> .


aweee.... I love you too Winger


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Admit it the lot of you! You were just waiting for me to leave to turn my training journal into a depraved house of smut WITHOUT me! I feel terribly terribly betrayed and will now not be asking people to run aftersun on my sunburnt legs now. :crying:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Just kidding! I loves you all.

BabyYoYo I STILL haven't finished reading your thread but I'm nearly there.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Just kidding! I loves you all.
> 
> BabyYoYo I STILL haven't finished reading your thread but I'm nearly there.


Hahahaha OMG!! I wouldn't have bothered if I were you! Just page after page of random comments!!!

:laugh:

xxxx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> aweee.... I love you too Winger


I love you too big man. :thumbup1:

Bump for more smut and anything even remotely close too it.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Hahahaha OMG!! I wouldn't have bothered if I were you! Just page after page of random comments!!!
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> xxxx


scuse me - there are some legitimate debates on there ........ahem :whistling:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Jem said:


> scuse me - there are some legitimate debates on there ........ahem :whistling:


Damn straight lady!!!

Well - it's drivel up until then!!! xxxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Today!

Finally crawled into bed at 2am after a mammoth of a day. Up and out cycling by 11am. We cycled an hour to a lake, had a picnic and a nap. Then we started to have some fun.

Now that I have a rugby ball, Gina and I wanna practise as much as possible. As Sev came on the ride too, she joined in touch rugby with us. We messed around until we were warmed up and then did some tackling as we have realised that I am tackling too high and it's only due to my size that people are going down. Finally got it sorted. We practised passing and my passing is way better now thanks to my old man. Did scissor passing, which is great fun.

Then kicking.

I am still pants

Gina is dire

Sev! OMFG! Perfect, every time, no punting, high, strong kicks. The meadow by the lake is about as long as a pitch and she can kick the ball 1/2 the length. She's a natural at tackling too, just the passing needs some work. She can ALSO KICK STRAIGHT WHILE RUNNING.

After much begging and offers of bribes she has, reluctantly, agreed to come along to training on Thursday. We need her to get the bug. We really suffer from lack of a good kicker in our team. Sev is French.

We played touch rugby until we collapsed maybe an hour?

Cycled back stopping for milkshakes. Am knackered.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey GB - Sounds like you had a great day, I think I'd need a day in bed to recover!! Good work :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey GB - Sounds like you had a great day, I think I'd need a day in bed to recover!! Good work :thumb:


 Well about an hour ago I went hypoglycemic which was horrible, but I've got some carbs in me now and feel human again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Well about an hour ago I went hypoglycemic which was horrible, but I've got some carbs in me now and feel human again.


ooooohh....That sounds unpleasant. Glad to hear you're feeling better now:thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Gonna take a luck threw this GB hope its goin well :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> ooooohh....That sounds unpleasant. Glad to hear you're feeling better now:thumb:


Turns out I'd got a touch of sunstroke and have spent all day at home upchucking. Joy. Feeling much MUCH better now.



leafman said:


> Gonna take a luck threw this GB hope its goin well :thumbup1:


Hey leafman! Welcome to the smut, I mean training, fest



Greekgoddess said:


> Thank god my blood sugar levels are more stable now I'm on the new diet..hurray for complex carbs!


Yeah I'm still struggling with the whole diet thing. Grrrr:cursing:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Turns out I'd got a touch of sunstroke and have spent all day at home upchucking. Joy. Feeling much MUCH better now.


Move to Manchester GB,you'll never get sunstroke again! 

Glad you're on the mend :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> Move to Manchester GB,you'll never get sunstroke again!
> 
> Glad you're on the mend :thumbup1:


 Thanks Para. But I'm sure I could manage it in Manchester too. I've managed to get sunstroke in:


North Germany (i.e. yesterday)

The Highlands (I kid you not)

West Coast of Ireland

The Channel Islands


I think it may be because whenever I am somewhere there is a high risk of it I am careful and I forget when I am somewhere cooler. :stupid:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Sunburn the scotland ..........you really are pale GB - and where are you anyway - dont tell me you're out having a life ????

The one night I am here - you are not...typical

xx


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

See I was right - a day would be needed to recover from all of that!! glad to see you are starting to feel better little lady x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Sunburn the scotland ..........you really are pale GB - and where are you anyway - dont tell me you're out having a life ????
> 
> The one night I am here - you are not...typical
> 
> xx


I was cleaning my flat....as I spent all day in bed all I could see was mess and it was doing my head in.



WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> See I was right - a day would be needed to recover from all of that!! glad to see you are starting to feel better little lady x


Yes mum! It's my own fault for not wearing a hat. I'm usually so careful as I'm so white I'm practically blue. Incidentally WA...your gorgeous brooding lady of mystery av has gone...but I have been asked if you are single?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm single - foot loose and fancy free!! Who wants to know?

I'm having an identity crisis - I will pick and settle on an avatar soon


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

PM sent! I love the current av too....very strong but incredibly feminine physique.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yup just read it!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Cool!

In other news....If I don't get laid soon I think I'm gonna explode.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Is there not someone in your part of the world you can pounce on?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Is there not someone in your part of the world you can pounce on?


winger books flight. :lol:

Damn GB, all the hot chicks are on your journal. It's ok, it's like a one stop shopping for us blokes....lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> winger books flight. :lol:
> 
> Damn GB, all the hot chicks are on your journal. It's ok, it's like a one stop shopping for us blokes....lol


MY journal MY chicks!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

No training yesterday as I got a touch of sunstroke on Sunday and spent all Monday upchucking. Almost back to normal now. Though no rugby tonight as my back is so sunburnt I can't wear a sports bra.

Just read the email on feedback on our match against the boys.



> The guys from the UNI maybe just want to be gentle, but here a few statements :
> 
> "Looks like you've trained really hard the last weeks."
> 
> ...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Though no rugby tonight as my back is so sunburnt I can't wear a sports bra.


Don't wear one. :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> Don't wear one. :thumbup1:


 :blink:Thus spake the man who does not have boobs.

Believe me, there is nothing on this planet that could persuade me to ply rugby, against men, without having a bra of some description on :no:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> GB- you are suffering from a wide on (horny) because of all the teasing you and nameless others are doing on the adult lounge section!!!Stop teasing yourself for a while, or get some good toys and a crate of good wine in and enjoy yourself!
> 
> Winger, you are missing out on the adult lounge postings. Think we should have one omnibus thread on here so we can catch up with all the filth and gossip in one click... a bit like Eastenders on Sundays......


Lolllll! GG you are truely wonderful. I don't tend to do toys because the instant orgasm thing makes me feel rather like I have eaten McDonalds rather than had steak.

Believe it or not the AL fun actually helps control me control myself....otherwise I find myself making hugely innapropriate comments at work chatting up my friends GFs! :lol:

It would be no trouble to just go out and get laid, but I'm horribly picky, and haven't found anything that tickles my fancy lately. But it is translating over into awesome workouts!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Lolllll! GG you are truely wonderful. I don't tend to do toys because the instant orgasm thing makes me feel rather like I have eaten McDonalds rather than had steak.


You are just ordering the wrong food. When you order at McDonalds get the tube steak, Darren says it's to die for. :lol:

GG, I will get my butt over there.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> In other news....If I don't get laid soon I think I'm gonna explode.


Wow women are so outspoken these days.

I remember growing up as a wee lad...............ANYWAY>>> 



Gym Bunny said:


> MY journal MY chicks!


Left out in the cold again.

Can I borrow a jacket? :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

pure smut .........


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Wow women are so outspoken these days.
> 
> I remember growing up as a wee lad...............ANYWAY>>>
> 
> ...


*I don't think any of mine are big enough!*



Jem said:


> pure smut .........


*Well as no one seems to comment on my training *sniff* I have to provide some kind o incentive for people to visit the journal!* :bounce:

*
*

*
Though right now I feel like death warmed up and really just wanna go home, curl up in bed and sleep for a week. *

*
*


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

aaah have some reps to warm you up litle Lys xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> aaah have some reps to warm you up litle Lys xx


 I :wub: you so I do!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> MY journal MY chicks!


Surely you will share though, right??



Gym Bunny said:


> *Well as no one seems to comment on my training *sniff* I have to provide some kind o incentive for people to visit the journal!* :bounce:


I dont know what half of the stuff is that you post about training Liz:laugh:

Seriously though... Seems so complex.. I need simpler terminology


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Surely you will share though, right??
> 
> *I'll share with you if you like....though I thought you were a one woman kinda guy.*
> 
> ...


*OK OK! As of my next workout I'll post a blog up too, explaining each exercise. *


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

alright Lizzie ..........PMSL so not a Lizzie


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> alright Lizzie ..........PMSL so not a Lizzie


 i am not a Lizzy in any shape or form thank you very much LQ! :001_tt2:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zeus calls you Liz ..........


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Zeus calls you Liz ..........


Zeus is a special case...and he doesn't call me Lizzie. :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Zeus is a special case...and he doesn't call me Lizzie. :bounce:


Me!! Special!! :wub: :bounce: Thanks Lizzie


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> I dont know what half of the stuff is that you post about training Liz:laugh:
> 
> Seriously though... Seems so complex.. I need simpler terminology


I gota agree with the smooth Zeus, I thought after a few posts some decoder ring would be sent in a PM to decode your workouts. Never got it. :confused1:

Can you send it in a PM pleeeeese, with that full nude body shot that you promised me....lol

That offer is extended to all the females on this thread. I would say MXD and Zeus but I have already seen them....lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

winger said:


> That offer is extended to all the females on this thread. I would say MXD and Zeus but I have already seen them....lol


Are you implying that I posted nudity in YOUR personal journal on another forum?? :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> Are you implying that I posted nudity in YOUR personal journal on another forum?? :lol:


Is it hot in here all of the sudden? Did someone turn on the heater?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh by the way, nice ass


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Only 37 pages, that's gay.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> I gota agree with the smooth Zeus, I thought after a few posts some decoder ring would be sent in a PM to decode your workouts. Never got it. :confused1:
> 
> Can you send it in a PM pleeeeese, with that full nude body shot that you promised me....lol
> 
> That offer is extended to all the females on this thread. I would say MXD and Zeus but I have already seen them....lol


OK OK OK...when I work out today I shall post a blog explaining everything. You lot are just sooooo demanding



zeus said:


> Are you implying that I posted nudity in YOUR personal journal on another forum?? :lol:


Yes! And mine too! and a very nice ass it is too. :bounce:



winger said:


> Is it hot in here all of the sudden? Did someone turn on the heater?


Why winger darling, would you be blushing? :lol:



winger said:


> Oh by the way, nice ass


It is isn't it!



winger said:


> Only 37 pages, that's gay.


And you're drunk besides which I'm bi not gay! :innocent:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Me!! Special!! :wub: :bounce: Thanks Lizzie


Ahem........you were saying - sort him out Lys - put him in his place :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Me!! Special!! :wub: :bounce: Thanks Lizzie


There will be a reckoning....and do not, for ONE moment, think that being in America will keep you safe. :ban:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> There will be a reckoning....and do not, for ONE moment, think that being in America will keep you safe. :ban:


I got your back Zeus, oh wait, that didn't sound right. :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> There will be a reckoning....and do not, for ONE moment, think that being in America will keep you safe. :ban:


Come and get me:001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:



winger said:


> I got your back Zeus, oh wait, that didn't sound right. :confused1:


Thanks brother:thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> Come and get me:001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:
> 
> Thanks brother:thumbup1:


Now taking that as a quote for some reason just isn't right...lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Darren might make a fly bie>>>>>>>>> :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

No gym yesterday. Instead spent 3 hours dismantling furniture and moving someone's stuff out. I have DOMs in my forearms and quads for some reason and loads of random bruises and scratches. Oh the pitfalls of a scientist's belongings! Some really random stuff. Still it's a good job well done.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Gina and I begged/bullied Sev to come to training tonight, due to her glorious kicking. Tonight in the stadium by the pitch, semi final for the UEFA cup. So....there were not that many people. We started off as always with a game of touch rugby. Finally it's coming together I'm not thinking about my place in the line or who I should tackle and getting confused I'm just playing. It was great. We played for about 45 minutes and everyone was knackered by the end. When my contact lense came out. Took me about 20mins to wrestle the wretched thing back in.

The match we were supposed to play didn't happen due to the aforementioned footie match meaning a lack of players. So we played against the guys. My passing is sooooo much better, my speed is up. My endurance is not as good as I need it for a 7s match on a full sized pitch. Need to start jogging again. Once I got the ball and run it's good!

However. This was the worst team training yet. Why? Because our so-called "captain" was training. Hannah who we normally have as captain is in Mexico. But Kim is the official captain. She is loud mouthed, arrogant, and just crap. I have never seen anyone fumble the ball so many times, shout such conflicting orders...but most of all, have an excuse ready for every single mistake she does. She apparently has an ankle injury....yet needs to rest more than I do for mine. At one point our prop pulled me back because I was going to punch her. There is no team spirit.

When Spence one of the trainers came on and directed the play...OMFG! We rocked! And guess who ignored the calls and got the ball intercepted...hint...it's not me. We ignored her once Spence went off and we kept the communication up we scored. I think I am gonna be a bitch and make the call to say we need to vote a new captain, because Kim ****es everyone off. Ian, the other trainer, gives Gina Sev and I back to Bremerhaven. He doesn't like Kim, but he did tell me if we can get me more focused I could be a great player. I have the biggest damn grin on my face.

May be off to Hannover on Saturday to watch a game. Wooo!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn GB, it's nice to see a little attitude from you.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Janet. Every single post you make blows me away.

Your body is changing visibly day by day and you SO deserve it!

I also completely agree with your take on the situation. I want our team to get a good position in the league because when we play together...we ROCK! I am gonna give it one more game. Then I'm gonna call a meeting.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Friday 1st May - Week A, Workout 1

Components

Cycle to gym

10 min RC work to warm up shoulders first. Alternated with BW squats, split squat and lunges.

T=0

A1 - Lunge & DB Reach (Tempo 2-1-X-0, Rest 90): 6.5kg x8 : 7.5kg x8 : 10kg x8 : 12.5kg x8 : 12.5kg x8

A2 - Good Morning (Tempo 4-0-X-0), Rest 90): 35kg x5 : 45kg x5 : 52.5kg x5 : 55kg x3 : 55kg x3

My lower back hurts like hell cause I got elbowed in the kidneys at rugby, but it didn't hurt while lifting. I believe there are 2 PBs there. So glad I finally managed to up the weights on the DB lunge and reach. This felt a lot more explosive.

B1 - 1 Arm Supported Standing DB Press, Neutral Grip (Tempo 4-1-X-0, Rest 10-60): 6kg x11 : 10kg x10 : 10kg x9 : 9kg x9 : 9kg x9

B2 - Isometric Lateral Raise 1 1/4 Rep, Crucifix (Tempo 2-0-X-1, Rest 10-60): 4kg x10 : 4kg x9 : 4kg x9 : 3kg x11 : 3kg x10

I was really impressed with how much more explosive the DB press was. Really much faster. I have finally worked out a way of upping my dire lat raise. For the 10secs rest between arms I put the baby weights down then for the second arm I can keep it up at shoulder height. Noticed that I actually have delts capping my arms at the end of this! Woooooo!

T=53min

Cycled home.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well congratulations on your two personal bests, gota love that!

How far was your bike ride home?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

About 6.5km. Takes about 20mins.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> About 6.5km. Takes about 20mins.


Now I have to convert that to miles...lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

6.4 = 4 miles

Hi Lys doing well hun, are you in pain today ?

x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

No pain....sleep deprived though.

Planning to go shopping do some work then hit the gym as I slept through my alarm and am not going to go watch rugby today.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

you have ignored my pm - I am most put out !!!!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Jem said:


> you have ignored my pm - I am most put out !!!!


Ignored mine too... don't take it personally!

:ban:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:crying:aaah I am telling someone !!!!

she no longer loves us

What have you done to her Kate ?

Bet she did not ignore WA .......she is her favourite :tongue: :tongue: :tt2:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

Jem said:


> Bet she did not ignore WA .......she is her favourite :tongue: :tongue: :tt2:


and here I am thinking I was her favorite:confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I am not ignoring anyone!

My boss, after twiddling his thumbs for 3months and umming and ahhhing wants everything NOW. I've been busting my gut trying to finish all the last minute compilations he wants!

PMs will be replied to later today I promise! I love you all!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I am not ignoring anyone!
> 
> My boss, after twiddling his thumbs for 3months and umming and ahhhing wants everything NOW. I've been busting my gut trying to finish all the last minute compilations he wants!
> 
> PMs will be replied to later today I promise! I love you all!


Chill Winston!!!!!! 

Do you want that diet spreadsheet I told you about?

xxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Chill Winston!!!!!!
> 
> Do you want that diet spreadsheet I told you about?
> 
> xxx


Yes please!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

and do you want that new type rabbit & the pvc catsuit with the gimp mask I told you about

...........well if you ignore the private messages we just have to go public with it

:tt2: :tt2: :tt2: :tt2:-


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> and do you want that new type rabbit & the pvc catsuit with the gimp mask I told you about
> 
> ...........well if you ignore the private messages we just have to go public with it
> 
> :tt2: :tt2: :tt2: :tt2:-


Jem darling, don't you remember? I want you to dress up in it for me and then take you and display you in a fetish club. Listen carefully next time...you know I'm allergic to PVC and can't wear it! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I did train, I'll update when I've caught up on work and had some sleep


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jem said:


> and do you want that new type rabbit & the pvc catsuit with the gimp mask I told you about
> 
> ...........well if you ignore the private messages we just have to go public with it
> 
> :tt2: :tt2: :tt2: :tt2:-


LOL


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Saturday 2nd May - Week A, Workout 2

RC work combos alternated with BW squats - had to wait for idiot doing behind back curls and shrugs to vacate the power rack.

T=0

A1 - Back Squat (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 120): Warm up 20kg x5 : 30kg x5

40kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 65kg x5 : 70kg x3 : 67.5kg x5 : 67.5kg x4 : 70kg x3 : 72.5kg x2 : 75kg x1

I have as always, glute DOMs from yesterday's workout. 70kg was damn hard work and I dropped the weight. Did a couple of sets at a lower weight. Then had a WTF am I doing moment. For a good 6months or so now my squats have been stuck around 60kg. Unless I man the f*ck up I'm never gonna improve. So whacked more weight on the bar. I will get better if I have to do it in singles or whatever. Last 3 sets managed the above. On all 3 sets I did 1 more rep than written but the last ain't counted as it wasn't full depth. 75kg is a PB on a 4 sec, bloody painful, neg.

B1 - Incline DB Press, 30 Degrees, Neutral grip (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 90):

7.5kg x11 : 10kg x11 : 12.5kg x8 :

B2 - Row, Larry Scott, Bentover, 1-arm, Neutral grip (Tempo 2-0-X-1 Rest 10 + 90):

10kg x11 : 15kg x11 :

I have finally nailed Larry Scott rows. But I've been busting a gut working like crazy these last few days...and forgot to eat. On the 3rd set of DB press I kinda went a bit squiffy and nearly fainted. Dropped DB and thankfully someone grabbed it before I dropped it on my head. Major shakes and trouble walking. Quite workout and got some food in me.

T =No idea

Once I felt better, cycled home.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice to see you putting more weight on the bar for rear squats hun. :thumb:

Now ride that bike home...lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Saturday 2nd May - Week A, Workout 2
> 
> RC work combos alternated with BW squats - had to wait for idiot doing behind back curls and shrugs to vacate the power rack.
> 
> ...


what is your tempo - 4 secs up, hold 1 then what is the 'x' and '0' business [or is this me being a bint?]

Why are you working out on an empty stomach anyway -esp if you are trying to increase pbs and being your normally 'man up biatching' self - Honey, men eat before they train - t'is a fact :laugh:

...........did it sound impressive ? I am sick of being nagged about food, s'about time someone else took some flack :thumb: we could have been without you - what a way to go - she dyed dropping a dumbell on her head :ban: ????

from what I can understand [and I have tried hard to read it carefully today ] its a bloody good workout

70kg on any squat - I would fall over into a heap :whistling:

xxxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I was a bit of a plank on Saturday for various reasons. I know I promised you a blog explaining all my weird and wonderful training and will try and get it posted today.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Saturday 2nd May - Week A, Workout 2
> 
> RC work combos alternated with BW squats - had to wait for idiot doing behind back curls and shrugs to vacate the power rack.
> 
> ...


Good workout 75kx1 :thumbup1: Im gonna start doin few singles and doubles and try get my weights highe. Ive been told i gotta lift heavyier as if it is just sommat i can do :lol: but ill do it even if it means less reps. Looking good gb :cool2:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I shall keep visiting your journal GG.

In other news. A very good friend of mine has been building me a glute ham raise machine and I have just spent a painful 20mins trying it out. I am now ripping my room to pieces a.k.a. tidying so I have enough room for it! Woooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Well I shall keep visiting your journal GG.
> 
> In other news. *A very good friend of mine has been building me a glute ham raise machine* and I have just spent a painful 20mins trying it out. I am now ripping my room to pieces a.k.a. tidying so I have enough room for it! Woooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


Free of charge??


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Free of charge??


Yep! He's an engineer who loves building things. It's my birthday present....but I'm getting it early as he's moving to the States soon with his partner.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yep! He's an engineer who loves building things. It's my birthday present....but I'm getting it early as he's moving to the States soon with his partner.


Free is always a bonus:thumb: Nice of him to do

I also have a free glute/ham building regimin at my house....that you could use:whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Free is always a bonus:thumb: Nice of him to do
> 
> I also have a free glute/ham building regimin at my house....that you could use:whistling: :tongue:


Do you now? I'm sure you'd have trouble keeping me off it! :bounce: :bounce: :rolleye:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Rugby

I SCORED A TRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ahem. Training was great.

We started off, as always, with 1/2 hour of touch rugby. I am finally playing, yes, I still need to work on my passing, but I'm in the line, I've stopped running ahead of the ball and I am actually aware of everything going on around me.

Tackling, Spence, so delicately tells us, is something we are pants at. So then we had tackling practice. I always get partnered with our prop and she is damn hard to take down, and as she's hurt me before, I'm a little leary of her tackling me. I got very frustrated with how bad I was and Spence actually came out with a comment that wasn't deeply sarcastic. I was bitching about ****ing ****e I was and he said, "no, you are new, there's a difference"

Once we'd done standing and running tackles, used the tackle bags to try and get the height, shoulder charge etc down. My problem is I'm tackling and relying on brute strength to bring the other person down, rather, than pulling them down. Then we grouped up and did group plays with tackling. I started to get a little better.

SO after about 1/2 hour of this Spence told us he'd brought his video camera so we could have our tackles filmed and then look at them to see what we were doing wrong. Obviously we couldn't stand around waiting as we'd get cold. So small groups were filmed and the rest of us played rugby until called. No time to video the girls today, so we played with the boys for an hour. I scored a try!!!! I'm not fast enough, but I am strong. The guys also need to work on their tackles as 3 of them failed to bring me down and I pushed forward another 10m. That shouldn't happen. I really am enjoying myself. Yes I am absolutely covered in bruises and won't be able to walk tomorrow but DAMN it really was a buzz.

No bitchyness this week and guess what....our "captain" wasn't training because it was raining and she thought she might get ill. I am planning a coup to displace her and get Ingrid or Hannah as our captain instead as both of them play very well, come to training, AND actually have a ****ing clue!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Rugby
> 
> I SCORED A TRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> !


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumbup1:

Now what is a try??:laugh: That means you ran it in?? Kind of like a touchdown in american football?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumbup1:
> 
> Now what is a try??:laugh: That means you ran it in?? Kind of like a touchdown in american football?


Yes, kinda like a touchdown in american football! :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

GB, if you want to practice on tackling I am always there for you baby, just don't hurt me, I am frail and feeble. :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OK GB it sounds very scary and hurty .....I moved away from that kind of thing in secondary school - I had to fight for justice there but doing it for fun ---Hell no:blink::no:

Its ok if you can hobble home and get sympathy and a bath run for you then all your aches and pains rubbed - but you dont even get that do you ????

Glutton for punishment 

Well done on the try xx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

winger said:


> GB, if you want to practice on tackling I am always there for you baby, just don't hurt me, I am frail and feeble. :whistling:


pmsl - Ever the helping benevolent voice in the background eh WINGER :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Rugby
> 
> I SCORED A TRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


The one thing I noticed in that was you saying when you tackled the prop you a weary.

Babe, yo ucan never EVER go into a tackle weary, or with second thoughts, that is when you get seriously hurt.

When you go to tackle someone, you genuinely have to go into that tackle as if you want to put that person in hospital. It is the only way.

If you go in even at 70% then your body is not prepared, your muscles aren't tensed and you WILL get hurt. Especially by a prop.

Tackling in itself is a whole other art form. The best advice I can give you is. Hit at waist height, get your arms wrapped around, then if the person is to strong slide down and grab round the knees. Doesn't matter how big they are, you can't run when you knees are tied.

Try it on Winger for practise, but careful, he's slippery when wet


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> The one thing I noticed in that was you saying when you tackled the prop you a weary.


I know nothing about this sport but I have no idea what you just said here.

Can anyone explain this?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I know nothing about this sport but I have no idea what you just said here.
> 
> Can anyone explain this?


The prop is the name given to a certain position in a rugby team. There are 2 props. They are usually the strongest and heaviest players in the team. In rugby 7s a scrum is only 3 men and the 2 props form the outside of the scrum supporting the hookerhttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrum_%28rugby%29] and to provide effective, dynamic support for the jumpers in the line out.

Outside of the scrum and line-outs, props use their great strength and weight to win rucks and mauls for their teams and to make large drives forwards with the ball.

I am the strongest player on our team, but because I much faster than both our props it makes more sense for me to play in the second row rather than as a forward.

I said I was a bit leary, i.e. wary of tackling our prop Eeske as she has hurt me several times in the past. Windsor you are bang on the money, I need more practise and I need to practise on people other than Eeske. Ideally I want to meet up with a few of the guys and try tackling them, because not only am I a bit worried about her hurting my bad leg....which she always seems to go for, but I'm actually a bit worried I will hurt her! When I tackle the boys I don't worry about hurting them at all.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I know nothing about this sport but I have no idea what you just said here.
> 
> Can anyone explain this?


The prop is the name given to a certain position in a rugby team. There are 2 props. They are usually the strongest and heaviest players in the team. In rugby 7s a scrum is only 3 men and the 2 props form the outside of the scrum supporting the hooker and to provide effective, dynamic support for the jumpers in the line out.

Outside of the scrum and line-outs, props use their great strength and weight to win rucks and mauls for their teams and to make large drives forwards with the ball.

I am the strongest player on our team, but because I much faster than both our props it makes more sense for me to play in the second row rather than as a forward.

I said I was a bit leary, i.e. wary of tackling our prop as she has hurt me several times in the past. Windsor you are bang on the money, I need more practise and I need to practise on other people. Ideally I want to meet up with a few of the guys and try tackling them, because not only am I a bit worried about her hurting my bad leg....which she always seems to go for, but I'm actually a bit worried I will hurt her! When I tackle the boys I don't worry about hurting them at all.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Why are you worried about hurting her?

She steps up to the plate as a prop then she has to be prepared to get smashed. Not meaning disrespect to you, but she will come across much bigger stronger girls than you who will stamp her face into the floor. I've played a charity match against girls and it was the dirtiest game I have ever been involved in!

At the end of the day, you have to protect yourself, even if in training, so it's you are her girl. I guarantee she isn't worried about you or your leg. All the more reason to go in strong head first. IF she's coming for you and you think you're going to get smashed make sure you have your knees bent to help absorb impact.

If all else fails, fall before she gets to you, drop your shoulder and smash her in the face with it. Sounds horrible, but she won't be so keen to try to go for you so hard in the future.

First thing I do on a pitch is try and hit the biggest dude there as hard as possible and hurt him bad. Then everyone looks and goes OOOWWWWW, or if I get smashed they think, wow that guy has balls!

God I love playing this game


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh wow you guys!! I really want to play now!! Nice pep talk! :thumb:

GB if it was me then I would go at her with all of my might once you get used to it I'm sure it will work wonders for your confidence!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry double post!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, sounds like a rough game.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Wow, sounds like a rough game.


Nah I got worse injuries playing hockey!

Windsor, I think I love you! What position do you play? Are you 7s or 15s? In 15s I'm no 8. And when I am next over in the UK can I use you for tackling practise/:innocent:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Nah I got worse injuries playing hockey!
> 
> Windsor, I think I love you! What position do you play? Are you 7s or 15s? In 15s I'm no 8. *And when I am next over in the UK can I use you for tackling practise*/:innocent:


A proposition and a half!!! Wooop!

Can I play too?! 

Actually no, you might break me! I'm only ickle!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> A proposition and a half!!! Wooop!
> 
> Can I play too?!
> 
> Actually no, you might break me! I'm only ickle!


 I would NEVER break something so delicate and precious as you YoYo...Windsor....well....If I treated him with anything other than max force he'd be insulted!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I only accept 100% when it comes to training, rugby or otherwise!

I play #4 in Union 15's, utility forward in league.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

You play lock? How tall are you? *flirt flirt*


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

6ft 4ins, was 18stone 6lbs when I played


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

*GB has moment*


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Been a while since I played rugby with a girl.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Been a while since I played rugby with a girl.


And exactly what is wrong with playing rugby with a girl hmmmm? I'm not small and delicate I'll have you know! :ban:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

nothing wrong, oh my, nothing wrong at all


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> nothing wrong, oh my, nothing wrong at all


  ...good!

I much prefer it when we train with the guys...faster game, better practise! :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> ...good!
> 
> I much prefer it when we train with the guys...faster game, better practise! :thumb:


I want to play GB, you can teach me the in's and out's and maybe after that you can teach me rugby.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

what about me winger?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> what about me winger?


I don't want her to get hurt, beings as your so abnormally large for a man. :beer:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey Lys just dropping in to say hi, rugby training seems to be going well, glad you enjoy it although league is better than union


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think I now love you Mak  You can come join in mine and Lys's training session if you want, I think Wingers up for a go as well


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Right now the only thing I am capable of tackling is another drink! One of my best mates is visiting and after the debauched night I had yesterday we're already on the bubbly! I shall undoubtbaly be posting inapporprite stuff later!

Hi MaK! Windsor....can you demonstrate the tackle on MaK for me please....Winger...You'll love it!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Hey Lys just dropping in to say hi, rugby training seems to be going well, glad you enjoy it *although league is better than union*


Spoken like a true Northerner :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Can I come play too? I need to learn a sport.....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

With pleasure 

Nothing better than dumping a pretty boy 

Although techincally he is stronger than me, mmmmmm, technique shall prevail


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Climb in Bek, this is an interesting 5 some we have here for a game


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

UNION you philistines! Windsor...technique shall win out!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:wub: :clap: :clapMSL - oh my goodness - Lys the love is flowing in a rugby stylie here - you have all the men [oh & women] clamouring to tackle you .....you are a lurve expert

Can I cheerlead on the sidelines please :thumb: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> PMSL - oh my goodness - Lys the love is flowing in a rugby stylie here - you have all the men [oh & women] clamouring to tackle you .....you are a lurve expert
> 
> Can I cheerlead on the sidelines please


Hello my loverly! I haz a been missing you in my journal! I am indeed the lurve expert and am willing to offer tuition in this tricky subject.

My best mate is visiting me and we are getting a drunked. I loves you allllllllllll!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> :wub: :clap: :clapMSL - oh my goodness - Lys the love is flowing in a rugby stylie here - you have all the men [oh & women] clamouring to tackle you .....you are a lurve expert
> 
> Can I cheerlead on the sidelines please :thumb: :clap: :clap:


Bull crap cheerleading, you're in the game my geordie lovely


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> I think I now love you Mak  You can come join in mine and Lys's training session if you want, I think Wingers up for a go as well


Hahah not actually played rugby for years, played for a team for about 4 years when I was younger, still watch it though:thumbup1:



Beklet said:


> Spoken like a true Northerner :thumb:


Even though I'm more southern than most of you lol, I sound northern as fcuk though!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Bull crap cheerleading, you're in the game my geordie lovely


I dont fink so .....soooo not my bag baby :laugh:....mud packs I can do...even mud baths in foreign climes....sooo not dirty tackling in cold and wind.....will however be persuaded to participate in group bathing afterwards.... :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I am as southern as they come darlllings! I iz also very ****eded.

MaK I want more nekkid pics. Jem....I want LOTS of nekkid pics.

Windsor I expect rugby pics AND nekkid pics. :devil2:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Or Nekid rugby pics


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Or Nekid rugby pics


 FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm horny....I need new pics in my [email protected] bank. Come on boys and girls! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Yohoooo GB where have you been

I have breached the AL ...oh yeah you noticed - forgot ....still whatcha doing - I am waiting for the hairdresser to arrive at my house...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Yohoooo GB where have you been
> 
> I have breached the AL ...oh yeah you noticed - forgot ....still whatcha doing - I am waiting for the hairdresser to arrive at my house...


 YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!

I now expect you to tagteam Mrs Weeman and I in our mission to wind the men up to explosion point! Glad you finally started posting sweet thing, been missssing you!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jems already taken me past


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> *I am as southern as they come darlllings!* I iz also very ****eded.
> 
> MaK I want more nekkid pics. Jem....I want LOTS of nekkid pics.
> 
> Windsor I expect rugby pics AND nekkid pics. :devil2:


"cutting" omfds LUSH :wub: :drool:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

sssssh dont tell everybody - keep up the facade

I am a laydee

pm that sh!t chris ........


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

sowwy :blush:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

now we are even stevens


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Not even close!! Mine was a nice message 

Your's was plain nasty :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> "cutting" omfds LUSH :wub: :drool:


 Max.....sugar....I :wub: your accent.

Jem.............you are my number one. Always.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem.............you are my number one. Always.


Funny, you said those very same words to me just a day or two ago.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

winger said:


> Funny, you said those very same words to me just a day or two ago.


and the very same words to me last week:laugh:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> and the very same words to me last week:laugh:


Do you think she is playing us? :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> Funny, you said those very same words to me just a day or two ago.





ZEUS said:


> and the very same words to me last week:laugh:





winger said:


> Do you think she is playing us? :whistling:


No!!!!! I loves you all and you are all my number 1. I have a lot of love to share.

Windsor...where are the picutres? Hmmmm?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

40 minute run along the seafront. Very hungry now.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I got asked for some update progress pics and I don't have any unfortunately, but all my bruises from Tuesday's rugby training have now come out....Look away if you are squeamish.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I got asked for some update progress pics and I don't have any unfortunately, but all my bruises from Tuesday's rugby training have now come out....Look away if you are squeamish.


Nice pair of pins you have there lady!! Loving the bruises too! :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

what is OMFDS ?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> No!!!!! I loves you all and you are all my number 1. I have a lot of love to share.
> 
> Windsor...where are the picutres? Hmmmm?


You got caught out GB .........greedy pants :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OMFG your poor poor legs - you poor thing Lys - why do this to yourself ?

Ah some reps might make it better - here you go ...

there, there...xxx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

oh it wont let me yet - will have to wait a bit and come back ....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> You got caught out GB .........greedy pants :lol:


 Well every person has something unique about them that I adore.

And the bruises are cause the boys didn't want to lose! Rucks and tackling


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Awe you poor thing, I can rub those bruises out and make them all go away for you.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

blimey...look at yee bruises...good game then?

least you aint scared of getting stuck into the game...!!!!

dont know if you slapped some diet on here...i'll have a butchers!!!

sea front running is always too windy,was you on the sand or path...sand is a killer!!!!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

looks like it was a painful game!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats awesome girl!! Means you played like a champion, very proud


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice one for getting stuck in Lys, no point hanging back like a pussy while playing rugby


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Fcuk me, those bruises look painful!!!!!!! You're a tough woman. I would be crying like a little b1tch:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

* makes a note that rugby isn't for her!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

miss GB...did you say you was gonna post some diet up here?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> miss GB...did you say you was gonna post some diet up here?


Um...yes? :rolleye:

I will start as of tomorrow...because I have had a mate visiting and my diet has largely consisted of alcohol, rather than food, these past 4 days...and partying...and drunk msn and texting. :innocent:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

*Sunday 10th May - Week A, Workout 3*

No RC work to start as I couldn't find the baby discs.

T=0

*A1 - Romanian Deadlifts, Hook grip (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 120): Warm up 20kg x5 : 30kg x5 : *

50kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 70kg x5 : 80kg x4 : 90kg x2 : 90kg x2 : 80kg x3 : 80kg x2 : 70kg x5 : 60kg x5

Started using chalk at 80kg. Woke up this morning full of energy much to my mate's disgust as she had a serious hangover. After putting up with me bouncing around like a loon I was ordered to **** off to the gym so the brass band in her head didn't have an accompaniment. Cycled to the gym in 20mins, a record. PB for reps as negs were the full 4 seconds. Was awesome.

*B1 - Standing ischemic DB curl, (Tempo 3-1-X-0 Rest 90): *

10kg x6 : 6.5kg x11 : 6.5kg x11 : 6.5kg x11 : 6.5kg x11

*B2 - Triceps extension, decline, 40degrees, Hammer grip (Tempo 3-0-X-1 Rest 90): *

10kg x12 : 10kg x12 : 10kg x12 : 10kg x12 : 10kg x12

Arrrrrrrrrrgh mega forearm pump from RDL. Only managed a pathetic 6 strict reps on the 10kg, so dropped weight, increased neg to 4 secs and just tried to get through it. Really liking the triceps extension, the 12.5kg DB, both pairs were being used and considering the pump I didn't want to push for the 15s. My arms looked absolutely gorgeous...getting striations in the forearms now.

T =52

Thoroughly enjoyed it. Though I got asked in the shower if I was OK or was my BF beating me up...I also apparently have a very large bruise on my butt.

Cycled home.

Have spent the rest of the day in Bremen as the new airbus A380 was at the airport and you could go and have a look round it. Was....amazing....and HUGE!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ahh yes and this week I will get my butt in gear and start updating my blog explaining what is actually is that I DO in the gym....as I have been accused of writing in martian. :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Lol Lys you're oficially an alcoholic!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> *Sunday 10th May - Week A, Workout 3*
> 
> No RC work to start as I couldn't find the baby discs.
> 
> ...


Ay? Are you a planespotter?!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lol Lys you're oficially an alcoholic!


 No I'm not.....I just have problems understanding the concept of moderation..... :whistling:



BabyYoYo said:


> Ay? Are you a planespotter?!


 :lol: Was at the airport anyway saying goodbye to my mate, but we got the time wrong and had a few hours to spare....and honestly? Well it was the beer tent that originally drew us in then we noticed the plane. :beer:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> No I'm not.....I just have problems understanding the concept of moderation..... :whistling:
> 
> :lol: Was at the airport anyway saying goodbye to my mate, but we got the time wrong and had a few hours to spare....and honestly? Well it was the beer tent that originally drew us in then we noticed the plane. :beer:


Yeah yeah... planespotter!

:rolleye:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Yeah yeah... planespotter!
> 
> :rolleye:


You know...it almost sounds like you're jealous....

Now. Enough with the :spam:

Someone comment on my 90kg, 4 second neg, romanian deadlifts or I am going to sulk in a very serious way!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> You know...it almost sounds like you're jealous....
> 
> Now. Enough with the :spam:
> 
> Someone comment on my 90kg, 4 second neg, romanian deadlifts or I am going to sulk in a very serious way!


Sorry!

*Kisses your ass*

Amazing lifts!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I love planes, been building them all of my life!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> You know...it almost sounds like you're jealous....
> 
> Now. Enough with the :spam:
> 
> Someone comment on my 90kg, 4 second neg, romanian deadlifts or I am going to sulk in a very serious way!


ok a*se kissing here as well...

actually i'm not a*se kissing thats an impressive lift,nice one miss GB!!!!

if your hitting that for the romanian,whats your normal deadlifts like?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Been a while since I did regular deadlifts. I pulled 115kg before Christmas but haven't done an 1RM lift since. I suspect it's gone up as the 4sec negs really kill. Will have a bash at some point.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Been a while since I did regular deadlifts. I pulled 115kg before Christmas but haven't done an 1RM lift since. I suspect it's gone up as the 4sec negs really kill. Will have a bash at some point.


get on it...i'd love to see what you can pull!!!!

i reckon you,jem and WA etc should have a deadlift comp!!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah right I struggled with 40kg the other day ........contest over .......I will stick to tanning and growing my hair I think - not competing with other girls with weights .....happy to be the bimbo here


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> yeah right I struggled with 40kg the other day ........contest over .......I will stick to tanning and growing my hair I think - not competing with other girls with weights .....happy to be the bimbo here


Bimbo my a$$! There's an awesome brain behind that pretty face. Mr Ant, Tan wins on deadlifts, she's pulling 125kg at 65kg and I'm pulling 10kg less while weighting at least 10kg more!

In other news my hamstrings and glutes are DOMmed to feck today and my triceps aren't feeling that fabulous either. Result!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

And she's 400 years older LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Powered by cellulite! Rock on!!!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> And she's 400 years older LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Powered by cellulite! Rock on!!!!!!


Bo11ocks you're not old, you got less cellulite than me and yes YOU ROCK!!!! :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I CANNOT BELIEVE I HAVE JUST REALISED THIS IS YOUR JOURNAL!!!!!

shame on me......


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hhahahahahahah! There's a$$ pics in it and everything.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hhahahahahahah! There's a$$ pics in it and everything.


WHAT!!...will read through tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hhahahahahahah! There's a$$ pics in it and everything.


FFS that's where I'm going wrong in my journal.....not enough ass!!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> FFS that's where I'm going wrong in my journal.....not enough ass!!!!


We mancunians don't use our Asses a bait:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I was not using my ass as bait! So ner! :001_tt2:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I was not using my ass as bait! So ner! :001_tt2:


works for me:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Rugby!

I love training on Tuesdays. Spence is fab. Apparently our trainer, Gert, emailed Spence, saying that the girls conditioning wasn't good. He has a point. Only 5 girls turned up to training tonight but Spence ensured we had a more...conditioning...training session.

As usual started off with 1/2 hour of touch rugby. Though I did get tackled properly by one of the forwards. Giant of a man from Cameron, can't remember his name, but the pitch was so dry I now have no skin on my right shin. But this was good, as I think I now get tackling and how to fall! So apart from the scape I have no new bruises! This was a very fast paced game working on passing.

Onto training proper. Cones were placed at 5m intervals.

At the 1st we had to do 20 pressups

At the 2nd 20 situps

At the 3rd 20 starjumps

At the 4th touch the ball and sprint back to start.

We had to sprint to each cone, place our rugby ball down, do whatever exercise was required then sprint back to the first line, return to our placed ball, pick it up, sprint to the next cone, do exercise and so on. We did this 3x.

The we had to run the length of the pitch, before turning and running back. As soon as the whistle was blown we had to sprint to Spence, then jog the rest of the way. Needless to say, after the turn it was sprinting pretty much the full way. We did this 3x.

Then pole run followed by speed ladders, sprint return, 3x.

Then sprint drills with partner, 10m apart. Sprint to partner, pass ball, return to line = 1x. Repeat 10x each.

Then wheelbarrow clap pressups. Your partner holds your legs off the ground and you so a clap pressup. 10x, swap, repeat. I was partnered with the prop. I don't know how much she weights but I couldn't get a grip and lift her properly (extremely embarassing)...and she's broken a finger. So I got to do all of her's. 10x, 20x, 30x. Died.

Passing and tackling drills. Much better this week than last.

Finally staggered poles, set about 3-4m apart as the player with the ball reaches the pole they pass to their partner. Repeated 10x. I rocked over my ankle on the 8th pass and went down. Seriously unimpressed. Ankle started swelling straight away and Spence told me to go sit out. We have a match on Sunday and I need to play.

For every mistake that was made everyone had to get down and do 20 pressups. I lost count of how many times this happened. We had to do it for every mistake...including kicking the football back to the footie players on the next pitch.

So I only trained for 1 3/4hr. Still, it was ****ing awesome! We're gonna be doing drop kick practise on Thursday.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> FFS that's where I'm going wrong in my journal.....not enough ass!!!!


We could change that Tan:whistling:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> We could change that Tan:whistling:


PMSL wonder what Paul would say about that?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> PMSL wonder what Paul would say about that?


Paul as in pscarb??


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> Paul as in pscarb??


Paul as in Paul George, tans husband!:laugh:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Paul as in Paul George, tans husband!:laugh:


Gotcha... Don't know who he is, but I was joking Paul


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Gotcha... Don't know who he is, but I was joking Paul


He's in quite a few of Tan's vids and looks awesome. I like her taste in men. :thumb:

Now other than a debate over Tan's ass, and there is a pic of it in her journal....can we have some rugby related comments please...and no Mak, league is not better. :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I likey the sound of the wheelbarrow clap pressups - well in terms of building stamina I like them.....in terms of doing them...wow I think - was it 60 you did??? - bloody impressive I think !

And its a good job you can do pressups - I can only do them in sets of 10 - so we would have been a bit fooked if I was playing........so not ever happening .......

Well done xxx


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Rugby!
> 
> I love training on Tuesdays. Spence is fab. Apparently our trainer, Gert, emailed Spence, saying that the girls conditioning wasn't good. He has a point. Only 5 girls turned up to training tonight but Spence ensured we had a more...conditioning...training session.
> 
> ...


That sounds like agreat session...makes me want to get outdoors!! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes Health I will be careful, though I doubt I can even do the first exercise in the training plan!

Wednesday the somethingth of May

Slacklining.

So what the hell is slacklining?

It's basically all about balance. A nylon webbing stretched tight between two anchor points (usually 2 trees). It is different/distinct from tightrope walking because while you racket the line as tight as possible it is not held rigidly taut; it is instead dynamic, stretching and bouncing like a long and narrow trampoline. The line's tension can be adjusted to suit the user and different types/widths can be used to achieve a variety of feats. The line itself is flat, due to the nature of webbing, thus keeping the slacker's footing from rolling as would be the case with an ordinary rope. The dynamic nature of the line allows for impressive tricks and stunts.....in theory.

Within this broad range are different types. The most common type is tricklining because it can be set up from almost any two secure points. Tricklining is done low to the ground, and it is also often called lowlining. This sport is still quite new, think like skateboarding was in the 80s. So there is room for more and more inventions.

*Basic tricks:* standing, stand start, walking, walking backwards, turns, drop knee, opposite turn around, bounce walk.

*Intermediate tricks:* moonwalk, throwing a disc around with someone from line-to-line, sit start, buddha sit, mantle start, sitting down, lying down, jump start, cross legged knee drop, surfing forward, surfing sideways, jump turns "180","carrolls mount."

*Advanced/expert tricks:* backflip landing on the line, jumps referred to as "ollies", tree plants, front flip dismount, back flip dismount, doing push-ups, tandem walking, the tandem pass, piggy-back rides across the line, and jumping from line-to-line, 360's.

I thiink it goes without saying...that I fall into the beginner category. I haven't done slacklining in 3 years. We played for 2 hours and from a start where we none of us could even get onto the line we progressed to standing, walking, walking backwards (by like 2 steps) and low starts. I mastered the sit but to stand up fully was more than my right ankle could cope with....my left, the balance is still not perfect. The most I managed was 10steps forward. I could only turn by holding onto the tree.

We plan to do this at least once a week. So by the end of the summer....we all hope that we will be good enough to video 

I'll stick the bit about slacklining in ma blog so it's findable again. Oh and enjoy the http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWqyuRhOLKM...I don't do this type though!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I've come to the conclusion that not one of you lot are interested in slacklining :lol:

So here's a weight workout:

*Friday 15th May - Week B, Workout 1*

T=0

RC work combos alternated with BW squats

*A1 - Deadlift, snatch grip - (Tempo 3-1-X-0 Rest 120): Warm up 20kg x5 : 30kg x5*

50kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 80kg x3 : *90kg x2 : 95kg x0 :evil: : 90kg x0 :x : 80kg x3 :x : 80kg x3 : 70kg x4 : 70kg x3 : 70kg x3 : 70kg x3

* = started using chalk

PB for reps! Woooooooo! Nice and explosive. Limiting factor was grip. Haven't worked out how to do hook grip at snatch width so stuck with double overhand. On both the failed lifts, which admittedly all I did was strip off the discs and try again I got the bar to just past my knees and knew it wasn't going any further.

*B1 - Shoulder DB Press, seated, Neutral grip (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 75): *

9kg x10 : 9kg x12 : 9kg x10 : 9kg x10 : 9kg x10

*B2 - Lateral Raise DB, standing, Neutral grip (Tempo 3-0-X-1 Rest 75): *

6kg x10 : 6kg x10 : 6kg x10 : 7kg x8 : 7kg x8

Continuing on the theme of upping the lat raise and strengthening those wretched shoulders. So kept the shoulder press the same, lengthened the neg slightly. Lat raises now up to 7kg, so next time will go back into the proper weights room. HORRAY!

*C1 - DB Pullins, Reps = per arm(Tempo 1-1-X-0 Rest 60):*

5kg x12 : 6kg x11 : 7kg x10

OK, as people have commented on how my DB pullin weights are way too high I have done a couple of things. Feet together, moved the DB further up my body and wider and now using the chrome DB so there is no friction with the carpet. Weights down accordingly. Felt much harder. Feeling it working my core more. So this is good

T =49m

Cycled home.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Well I've come to the conclusion that not one of you lot are interested in slacklining :lol:
> 
> So here's a weight workout:
> 
> ...


Well done GB...Deads are fantastic!!

How u feeling today.....hows the Iron levels?

How did the physio go?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Well done GB...Deads are fantastic!!
> 
> How u feeling today.....hows the Iron levels?
> 
> How did the physio go?


erm x 2 - where are you ....not fainted after the mammoth deads have you :confused1:

90kg pffft

.....good girl - data still working in your favour ? :tongue: xx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I see you took your B/F advice and manned up!!!!! Go on Missy competative! I'd say our simlarities extend beyond out superior...if somewhat weird...taste in men! And a wee competativeness takes a gal a long way. Your lifts are very impressive and you would kick my ass in a rugby tackle....pluc I haven't got a clue what you do in the gym most of the time...it's all gobbledy **** to me!

Zeus - may I introduce my hubby -










Bunny.....stop liking the screen ffs woman!!!!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Well done GB...Deads are fantastic!!
> 
> How u feeling today.....hows the Iron levels?
> 
> How did the physio go?


Still anaemic apparently. Physio got cancelled as he was ill, so I thought I'd pop along to the open clinic in the afternoon, forgetting of course that there isn't one on Friday! So will go on Monday.



Jem said:


> erm x 2 - where are you ....not fainted after the mammoth deads have you :confused1:
> 
> 90kg pffft
> 
> .....good girl - data still working in your favour ? :tongue: xx


Data....is behaving. I did snatch grip deads today. So am quite chuffed with 90kg for reps, though extremely ****ed I didn't hit 95kg.

Just back from dinner at a mate's. If the weather is good going climbing tomorrow:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> I see you took your B/F advice and manned up!!!!! Go on Missy competative! I'd say our simlarities extend beyond out superior...if somewhat weird...taste in men! And a wee competativeness takes a gal a long way. Your lifts are very impressive and you would kick my ass in a rugby tackle....pluc I haven't got a clue what you do in the gym most of the time...it's all gobbledy **** to me!
> 
> Zeus - may I introduce my hubby -
> 
> ...


 :lol: I took my BROTHER'S advice and stopped whining! Weird taste in men my ass that is an extremely gorgeous hunk of beefcake :drool: I deny all knowledge of licking the screen. No not me, not at all:lol:

Yes yes...I WILL translate my workouts in my blog this weekend I promise!

But, as a taster....

DB PULLINS = Amazing ab exercise

*Dumbbell Pull-ins*

Grab a pair of heavy dumbbells and get into the push-up position, as described for the previous exercise. Pull one dumbbell up to the side of your waist, slowly lower it to the floor, then repeat with the other arm. You'll feel it in your lower abs, as well as your glutes. You can use a range of sets and reps, depending on the amount of weight you use.

Follow this link, go to page 3 and go about 1/2 down and there is a vid. I haven't found any other vid on the web.

Also Tan, you know Para obviously, well he sometimes trains with Rob who stuck around to watch you pull that 140kg monster and says it was dammmn impressive. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Zeus - may I introduce my hubby -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1: Looks like a monster. Like GB said, he is a goregeous hunk of beefcake


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> :thumbup1: Looks like a monster. Like GB said, he is a goregeous hunk of beefcake


Though no one is as gorgeous as you sugar :wub:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Haha GB and Tan I was going to second that but Zeusy beat me to it!!

Well done on your PB chick! :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Though no one is as gorgeous as you sugar :wub:





WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha GB and Tan I was going to second that but Zeusy beat me to it!!
> 
> Well done on your PB chick! :thumb:


Balls in your court Zeus. :beer:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

TSK tsk winger....No training related comment? Just a sop to Zeus. I am insulted. HUMPH!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> TSK tsk winger....No training related comment? Just a sop to Zeus. I am insulted. HUMPH!


Congratulations on your PB GB and what ever acronyms I can think of.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> Congratulations on your PB GB and what ever acronyms I can think of.


I don't actually have a clue what you mean here. :confused1:

Been looking for a video of DB Pullins. Haven't found a good one. However this





 (no idea how to embed) is of renegade rows. DB pullins are the same, except you do not do the pressup. Also using round DBs, or, if you are a nutter, kettlebells, makes it harder. The key to to try and prevent your torso from rotating.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

I get soooo confused reading your journal.... :confused1:

Don't think I'm very clever sometimes! :lol:

Damn you for being sooo advanced!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> I get soooo confused reading your journal.... :confused1:
> 
> Don't think I'm very clever sometimes! :lol:
> 
> Damn you for being sooo advanced!


  Soooorrrrry! I promise this weekend I WILL start my blog explaining everything.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Soooorrrrry! I promise this weekend I WILL start my blog explaining everything.


LOL it's just I'm a bit blonde... :innocent:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> LOL it's just I'm a bit blonde... :innocent:


No it's not that at all! The main forum I post in I am one of the serious n00bs who know squat, so I forget that most people aren't interested in lift tempo, don't know the acronyms, time under tension etc etc. :confused1:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> No it's not that at all! The main forum I post in I am one of the serious n00bs who know squat, so I forget that most people aren't interested in lift tempo, don't know the acronyms, time under tension etc etc. :confused1:


Ahhh ok, I think I need to do some reading anyway babe....

I'd like to be a bit more informed about this type of this... knowledge is power they say....

xx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ZEUS said:


> :thumbup1: Looks like a monster. Like GB said, he is a goregeous hunk of beefcake


He is indeed, and a real sweetie to boot :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> DB PULLINS = Amazing ab exercise
> 
> *Dumbbell Pull-ins*
> 
> ...


Hmm might have to try this...if I ever get round to working my abs.... :innocent:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Just checked that link out!

I like the look of the Contralateral Hand-to-Toe Touch! Hahah as if I'd ever be able to do it though! LOL


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Beklet said:


> He is indeed, and a real sweetie to boot :thumb:


Shhhhhhhhhhh beks....you'll ruin his rep lol:whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Hmm might have to try this...if I ever get round to working my abs.... :innocent:


Beks I absolutely despise ab work! That's why I rate this exercise. It's hard but it doesn't induce the mind rotting boredom that situps and crunches produce in me. It actually feels like a proper weight exercise rather than a fannying around in spandex one. :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ElfinTan said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhh beks....you'll ruin his rep lol:whistling:


Yeah but I find most beefy tattooed blokes to be real sweeties cos I'm weird like that :lol:



Gym Bunny said:


> Beks I absolutely despise ab work! That's why I rate this exercise. It's hard but it doesn't induce the mind rotting boredom that situps and crunches produce in me. It actually feels like a proper weight exercise rather than a fannying around in spandex one. :lol:


Ha ha fair enough. When I go back to 'normal' training, I'll try doing some ab work then as well as Malika's 'Glute Hell' lol :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

have a great day on the pitch GB!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Rugby!

We won. 50:5 :mrgreen:

Due to squad members being injured and/or away we had no subs. It also meant I had to play in the backs rather than the forwards and they really could have used me in the scrum. I was on the wing. Interesting change but I don't think I'm fast enough to make this a permanent place.

Our official captain is injured so Hannah was captain again. It was great, there was real team spirit, and we played so much better than last time. Won all our lineouts. Passing...still needs working on...we gave away the ball a few times with a forward pass.

Biggest problems, not supporting. We need to be faster to get into place. Playing against women is very different to the guys. I didn't realise how weak women are. Yeah once they cottoned on I could just run through them I was always tackled by several players. Got shoulder charged in a blatantly illegal side tackle by 2 of them at full sprint, somersaulted forward onto my head then bounced back onto my feet. Felt a little woozy but was fine until their captain took me down and kicked me in the head. But I was fine after 5 mins. Had a nice passing setup with our fly half, so I'd drive through the line and pass to her for the try as they kept leaving the wing unguarded. Our scrum half also ran her socks off and scored a lot. Eeske did damn well with kicking converting 90% of the trys. She is still very unsure at kick off but this will come.

Was extremely pleased that Spence told me I played a good game after the match, though he thinks I should be in the forwards too I didn't embarrass the team. Always good to know. I saw quite a lot of action and actually playing against other women was good to get my confidence up. This was just a friendly so we did played longer 4x 10 mins. We have a tournament in Hamburg on Saturday, so that will be the standard games but probably 4 or 5 games.

:rockon:

I will be posting up a rugby blog explaining the basics of 7s tonight!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Rugby!
> 
> We won. 50:5 :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Great post...i can feel the energy sparking off it:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I AM BOUNCING!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I write a post then go run round the flat and irritate my flatmates...can't sit still. No idea how I'll get to sleep.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Monday was not a fun day. Physio appointment. How I hate physios!

Sports massage of foot, ankle and lower leg. Then some forced tendon stretching. Which actually hurt more than the original injury in the first place. I threw up. Ahem. But I was very good and grabbed the bin. No gym tonight as a result.

Gotta start doing specific stretching exercises morning and evening in addition to the normal rotation ones I do. Also been ordered to start wearing my special shoes again...MTBs....and make sure I walk as much as possible. I've developed a slight sideways lean to compensate for the ankle which will lead to more probs in the long term, hence why I have to start wearing the shoes again.

Oh and I took delivery of my glute ham raise machine an engineering mate built for me....I did 6 reps and my ass hurts now. Think this will take time to build up.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Monday was not a fun day. Physio appointment. How I hate physios!
> 
> Sports massage of foot, ankle and lower leg. Then some forced tendon stretching. Which actually hurt more than the original injury in the first place. I threw up. Ahem. But I was very good and grabbed the bin. No gym tonight as a result.
> 
> ...


Yay for glute doms tomorrow!!!!

Hahah - ooh I tried those DB pullins this morning! They're fooking ace!

Reps for you for putting that link up when I'm recharged!

xxx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

GB I can massage out the DOMS for ya hun! :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Rugby!

Um. Only 5 girls turned up to training today. In total there were 18 of us. That's pretty poor. Standard 1/2 hour touch warm up. Then practising line, passing and actually running with the bloody ball while passing.

Drink.

Spence tells us that our tackling was pants on Sunday. So for the remaining 1hr 1/2 we will play 7s. Full contact. As there are 9 people per team, 2 sit out and we rotate. I was off first so practised passing with Dimitry. 10mins later was called on. Played wing again. If I can get my speed up this would be a cool position to play. It was great playing with the guys, I am not afraid to tackle them and it's much better to practise tackling in a game situation. Played for 1/2 hour then came off for 2mins to tape up my hand which was bleeding. Back on. Played hooker, also a great position to play and being in the scrum with the guys, again, gave a much better feel for the play. After another 1/2 hour I got hit with a sliding tackle from a guy who also plays footie. Got up, ankle collapsed. Tit. Was lucky it wasn't my head. Had to sit last 1/2 hour out.

Knackered really.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Rugby!
> 
> Um. Only 5 girls turned up to training today. In total there were 18 of us. That's pretty poor. Standard 1/2 hour touch warm up. Then practising line, passing and actually running with the bloody ball while passing.
> 
> ...


GB ur so active u make my head spin:thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think she is a gluten for punishment myself. :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Right I have been posting about how I must sort out my diet again and aagain....but never actually do anything about it. So here is what I ate yesterday. I know it's not that great but if I start putting it up maybe I'll actually do something about it!

8.00 - 50g museli, 100g cottage cheese, 100g red grapes

12.00 - 100g chicken, 10g walnuts, tomato,rocket, broccoli, 2 rice cakes, 2 carrots

13.00 - latte machiatto + choc muffin

16.00 - 100g chicken, 10g walnuts, tomato, rocket, broccoli, 2 rice cakes, 2 carrots

17.30 - 100g cottage cheese

18.30 - 30g Milk + whey + 20g oats

19.00-20.30 - Rugby

21.00 - 30g Milk + whey + 20g oats

21.30 - 22.30 3x beer

23.30 - 100g cottage cheese

00.00 - pass out

Supps at present

alcar 1g 3x day

fish oils - 10-15g x day

Dessicated liver tabs

400mg RR

Good ol cinnamon tea.

4x litres o water....yes with salt and squeezed lemon juice to make homemade electrolyte.

Not the best day in terms of diet, but better than Monday where I managed breakfast...picked at my lunch and went hypo at 6pm. I was so busy swearing at plankton I forgot to eat. :stupid:


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you could cut out the choc muffins and the beer , don't want to wreck them curves :innocent:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Aye, I know. But I thought the only way I actually will is if I start posting this stuff up. Beer n all.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I love reading your rugby updates and it's goof you posted your diet, it's so much better than mine was when I first decided to take stock of what I was putting in my belly. I'll try and dig a typical day out, you'll look like a saint!

Is your ankle better now?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Gonna keep posting this for a while to make sure I do bloody eat.

8.00 - 100g cottage cheese,tomato, 1/2 avocado 100g red grapes

13.00 - 100g turkey, 10g walnuts, tomato,rocket, 2 rice cakes, 2 carrots

15.00 - latte machiatto + apple

16.00 - 100g turkey, 10g walnuts, tomato, rocket, 2 rice cakes, 2 carrots

17.30 - 50g chicken 100g red grapes.

Training

20.00 - 3 eggs ommelette with 100g bacon chunks and 1/2 corgette 2 slices of goat gouda

21.30 - 00.00 - 1/2 bowl airpopped popcorn with salt + 2 glasses red wine

Supps at present

alcar 1g 3x day

fish oils - 10-15g x day

Dessicated liver tabs

400mg RR

Good ol cinnamon tea.

4x litres o water....yes with salt and squeezed lemon juice to make homemade electrolyte.

4 cups green tea

Still not great but if I post it up here, at least I can get some pointers and I will actually eat!

Edit: 1x nectarine at 13 and 1600


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Gonna keep posting this for a while to make sure I do bloody eat.
> 
> 8.00 - 100g cottage cheese,tomato, 1/2 avocado 100g red grapes
> 
> ...


Lys - your diet looks really exotic compared to mine!!

I like the idea of the homemade electrolyte water! I need to get me some of that! LOL

xx


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

theres no way i could stomach cottage cheese for breakfast.

good effort!!!lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Lys - your diet looks really exotic compared to mine!!
> 
> I like the idea of the homemade electrolyte water! I need to get me some of that! LOL
> 
> xx


I shall post up the recipe. I don't fully agree with the whole alkaline lifestyle thing, but considering how much fluid our bodies lose if we are active it makes sense to ensure that rehydration also includes salts and so on. Will post it up here and in the diet/nutrition section, because you must use good salt.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

See Rob, I can eat cottage cheese while still being 1/2 asleep. It also means I am less likely to burn myself cooking eggs.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> See Rob, I can eat cottage cheese while still being 1/2 asleep. *It also means I am less likely to burn myself cooking eggs*.


so its more of a damage limitation exercise rather than your love of cottage cheese!?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Correct! I am an tea addict and don't function well without a pint of milky tea in the morning. I am trying to remove this addiction from my life...but it means I do a 1st class zombie impression in the morning.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice clean diet GB! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

It is? :confused1:

Oh. Um. Good.

In the interests of comparison then. This is what I ate on Monday:

Didn't sleep well as too hyped up from the win. Got to sleep around 3am. Dragged self out of bed at 8am.

8.30am Ramdom bowl of museli with milk zapped in microwave while nursing double strength expresso.

12 1/2 smoked trout and salad - tomato, 1/2 avocado, rocket, cucumber, red pepper.

........

18.00 Went hypo helping a friend move flat.

18.30 Amazing friend resurrected me by giving me a banana

19.00 200g milka chocolate bar with biscuit in it.

Yeah. Very bad. Tho the fact I ate is an improvement. This is why i'm sticking the food up here for a week or so, to make sure I do eat, and I do eat healthily...or thereabouts. One of the biggest problems I face is that I am currently in the lab a lot. Because of chemicals and so on, neither food or water can be carried in there. When you are processing samples and working on the microscope it's very easy to forget about everything else.

I will take an alarm clock with me from now on to ensure I do remember other stuff.

I'm sulking right now as I have just been told I am not allowed to train tonight so that I am fit for Saturday. Planning to head to the gym in a bit instead.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Not allowed to go to rugby training tonight...trainer wants me fit for the tournament on Saturday. So went to gym instead

*Thursday 22nd May - Week B, Workout 2*

RC work combos alternated with BW squats

T=0

*A1 - Hang cleans, above knee (Tempo 1-1-X-1 Rest 120): Warm up 20kg x6 *

30kg x6 : 37.5kg x6 : 42.5kg x5 : 47.5kg xFAIL :x : 45kg x1/1 : 42.5kg x3

Having bugger all leg drive kinda translates into a fail. Grrr. Ahh well.

*B1 - Snatch pull (Tempo 1-1-X-1 Rest 120): *

25kg x6 : 35kg x5 : 40kg x4 : 45kg x4 : 50kg x2/2 : 52.5kg x3

These were awesome fun again. FINALLY broke 50kg.

*C1 - Ischemic chest DB Press, Reps = per arm(Tempo 3-1-X-0 Rest 90):*

7.5kg x12 : 10kg x12 : 12.5kg x12 : 15kg x10

*C1 - Eccentric chins/pulls, grip altered every set(Tempo 4-1-X-1 Rest 90):*

BW x7 : BW x8 : BW x6 : BW x5

The ischemic DB chest press really hits the abs as well as the chest as the non working arm is held out straight and the rear of the shoulder is off the bench. Bit bizarre, but now I am finally upping the weights a little.

Damn I am pants at chins. I varied the grip for each set but I still suck. Better than last time though, so maybe I am getting a touch better.

T =54min

Assisted chins 35kg x10

Went to see what I can do on assisted. Only need the machine to take 35kg of my weight. So now plan to do evey time I am in the gym and damn well get this buggers sorted. As I can't afford to buy bands. My back is finally getting involved. So that is progress

Cardio

Nordic walker

5 min x 8% incline 6.5kmh HR = 123

5 min x 10% incline 6.5kmh HR = 138

5 min x 12.5% incline 6.0kmh HR = 143

5 min x 10% incline 6.5kmh HR = 133

Shower..then cycled home.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

B]19.00 200g milka chocolate bar with biscuit in it.

Lys OMG I love those................ :drool: :drool: :drool:

Still glad I can offer something of value to these journals :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

5 min x 12.5% incline 6.0kmh HR = 143

Sweating like a PIG by this point I bet - try it on 15% bet you cannot do it without holding on !!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> 5 min x 12.5% incline 6.0kmh HR = 143
> 
> Sweating like a PIG by this point I bet - try it on 15% bet you cannot do it without holding on !!!


 I will next time! Cycling home was a biatch after that. :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Assisted chins 35kg x10
> 
> Went to see what I can do on assisted. Only need the machine to take 35kg of my weight. So now plan to do evey time I am in the gym and damn well get this buggers sorted. As I can't afford to buy bands. My back is finally getting involved. So that is progress


Good lass!! That's what I like to see! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Good lass!! That's what I like to see! :thumb:


Thanks WA! I will get there if I have to climb over the broken and dead bodies of bicep boys to reach it. Ahem.

Thursday's food.

8.00 - 100g cottage cheese,tomato, 1/2 avocado 100g red grapes

13.00 - mozarella, tomato and basil salad, with 2 slices walnut bread - eating out

15.00 - 100g chicken nectarine

17.00 - 30g protein powder, 20g oats

18.00 - Training

19.30 - 30g protein powder, 20g oats

20.00 - 3 eggs ommelette with 100g bacon chunks and 1/2 corgette 2 slices of goat gouda 1/2 avocado, 1 tomato

21.00 - 22.00 - 1/2 bowl airpopped popcorn with salt and chilli powder

22.30 - 100g cottage cheese, 2 nectarines

Supps at present

alcar 1g 3x day

fish oils - 10-15g x day

Dessicated liver tabs

400mg RR

Good ol cinnamon tea.

5x litres o water....yes with salt and squeezed lemon juice to make homemade electrolyte.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh yes. Very ****ed off atm as the physio has banned me from rugby for a week so I cannot play in the tournament tomorrow. Sulking. Ate apple doughnut to consol myself...now feel slightly nauseous


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Saw this and thought of you!

http://www.pponline.co.uk/encyc/womens-rugby-resistance-training-for-rugby.html


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Saw this and thought of you!
> 
> http://www.pponline.co.uk/encyc/womens-rugby-resistance-training-for-rugby.html


You wonderful wonderful lady!


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh yes. Very ****ed off atm as the physio has banned me from rugby for a week so I cannot play in the tournament tomorrow. Sulking. Ate apple doughnut to consol myself...now feel slightly nauseous


sorry to hear that :crying:

I found chocolate cake works a tad better that doughnuts.................. :thumb:

hope you get back to form soon..........


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> sorry to hear that :crying:
> 
> I found chocolate cake works a tad better that doughnuts.................. :thumb:
> 
> hope you get back to form soon..........


 Thanks Claire!

I was a miserable sod yesterday but a conversation with a mate gave me a kick up the ass and I am back on form today! Gym in a bit! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

nothing worse than when you injure yourself and you want to train but you know your doing more harm than good if you do..........

hurt my knee last year, god knows what I did but couldnt do any legs or cardio for about a month and it drove me absoluty crazy and everytime I did try to soon it would set me back even longer.........

so frustrating....so you have my sympathys, nothing worse than not being able to do something you love doing............... :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah it's the running that's causing the problems. I am allowed to lift though! Which rocks, so I shall go do some in a wee while. And I am supposed to walk as much as possible, so I can get exercise in, just need to change what I do slightly.


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

I originally hurt my knee when I started running, and as I tried to work through it like a trooper I found that after a while I couldnt do the walk incline ethier......

the only thing that I could manage was the cycle where your legs our outstreched (not to sure on the tech term) as that took the weight of my body but if I felt it start to twinge then I would stop..........

stepper and cross trainers were out also as I needed to support my body weight on my legs to do it............

maybe try cycling, but take it slow and if it does aggrivate the problem then stop.......

hope this helps you :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Claire! Yes I am cycling and that is not a problem. It's the running that's the issue. I don't use the steppers at the gym so that's probably good too!

Just back from physio. I managed not to puke this time! Will post up workout later.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

havent been round here for ages,i do apologise!!!!

wow,i see some diet up there...yeee to the haaaaa!!!!

only just breezed over your diet,will take a longer look at last few pages later...but i dont see much carbs/energy fuelling your bodily movements???????

dont know if you got an injury,but get well soon!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

OMG......The hero returns. I thought everyone had given up on my journal.

OK will make sure I get more carbs in. Yesterday turned into an impromptu cheat day. Got very down and a mate gave me a kick up the butt last night. I need to have goals

Spell them out and all that kinda stuff. So:



*Short term goal (2 weeks) *- sort diet out


*Medium term goal (2months)* - Lose 10lb and keep it off


*Long term goal (1 year)* - Be able to wear hotpants on my 30th birthday


Now I know these will change as I reach targets but this is a focussing start.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> OMG......The hero returns. I thought everyone had given up on my journal.
> 
> OK will make sure I get more carbs in. Yesterday turned into an impromptu cheat day. Got very down and a mate gave me a kick up the butt last night. I need to have goals
> 
> ...


Why cant you wear hotpants now Lys - I dont think there is anything wrong with your legs from what I have seen ! :confused1: ! I am very confused ???? I would wear hotpants as my legs are now and I dont think yours are too dissimilar re size etc .......what's wrong with you laydee - I think perhaps you have a distorted image of yourself Lys .................

Diet looks yummy in comparison with mine and I have now started using that Fitday.com thingymabobba - its actually really good ..........have you looked at it ?

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem my darling! How is my lovely LQ this afternoon? My butt is about 1/2 muscle 1/2 wwb. It does not look good in hotpants right now! Too much wobble. Believe me.

Yeah I need to start logging calories in fitday this week.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Saturday 23rd = May - Week B, Workout 3

RC work combos alternated with BW squats

T=0

*A1 - Romanian Deadlifts, Hook grip (Tempo 5-1-X-0 Rest 120): Warm up 20kg x6 : 30kg x6 *

40kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 70kg x3 : 60kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 60kg x2/2

I want to not stress my foot so deliberately didn't take chalk with me. In the heat it means that the weight is limited. So could really concentrate on form. Hands really sweaty by the 8th set, so wrapped towel round bar (blue colour) to make it thicker. Really enjoyed that. Mega forearm pump 

*B1 - Myotatic seated DB curl, supinated grip i.e. palms up (Tempo set 4-1-X-0 : Rest 90): *

3kg x12 : 6.5kg x10 : 6.5kg x10 : 6.5kg x9 : 6.5kg x9

*B2 - Triceps extension, flat, rotating (Tempo 3-0-X-1 Rest 90): *

7.5kg x11 : 7.5kg x11 : 10kg x12 : 10kg x12 : 10kg x10

Extreme forearm pump, still not a dire as it could have been.

*
C1 - Poliquin Crunches, feet on bench, knees at 90º, toes turned in touching (Tempo 3-0-X-1 Rest 60)*

15 : 15 : 15

Really liking these, able to crunch up higher now

T =58min

*Assisted chins (Tempo 3-0-X-1, Rest = 60)*: 35kg x3 : 40kg x4 : 50kg x8


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

what is wwb ??? I assume its something to do with wobble perhaps being as you are making derogatory comments about yourself ???

It does not all have to be muscle hun ....men like big butts ...really ....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Saturday 23rd = May - Week B, Workout 3
> 
> RC work combos alternated with BW squats
> 
> ...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> WWB = wibbly wobbly bits! :lol:
> 
> Perhaps I should have said, blue highlighted text! Lolllllll! The towel was red and black stripes with green edging.
> 
> No no! Competitiveness is a GOOD thing! That's one of the main reasons for being here...to get extra drive and enthusiasm for training. :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> LMFAO with full description of the towel - mine is white with blue stripes and pale blue piping ...very debenhams ....
> 
> I am soooo not competitive with other people - I hate it - I only compete against myself - I just get all hot and flustered at the thought of competing - well not the competing part actually - its the actual thought of wanting to come first that scares me ....I just dont like it - it gives me flutters and stutters .....fecked or what


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Lets have a "what colour is your gym towel thread" - I triple dare you...I would laugh me bleedin socks off


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Adrenaline. I hate losing. Really really hate it. So having someone to compete with makes me work harder. E.G. I mod on another lifting forum. There are very very few women who post regularly there and I am the strongest. But I had absolutely no idea of whether I was any good which = inflated ego.
> 
> Coming here is amazing, because I see all these women with different goals and different training approaches to reach them. It also helps give me targets. I want to hit 140kg on DL now for e.g. and I will. :rockon:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Jem said:


> Lets have a "what colour is your gym towel thread" - I triple dare you...I would laugh me bleedin socks off


LMAO!

Mine is white, with two huuuge holes in it and my name stitched along one edge in blue cotton....

I've had it since I was born! LOL

xxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Lets have a "what colour is your gym towel thread" - I triple dare you...I would laugh me bleedin socks off





BabyYoYo said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Mine is white, with two huuuge holes in it and my name stitched along one edge in blue cotton....
> 
> ...


Yayyyyyy!!! The totty has returned to my journal. I have missed you ladies!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I also have a blue towel and one that is bright pink! It acts a man repellent in the weights room, guaranteeing me that no one will touch the equipment I am using. :devil2:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Mine is white, with two huuuge holes in it and my name stitched along one edge in blue cotton....
> 
> ...


Ah that is so cute Kate ........I want one with me name on it ........ :confused1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Jem said:


> Ah that is so cute Kate ........I want one with me name on it ........ :confused1:


I have a spare marker pen if you want it:confused1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yayyyyyy!!! The totty has returned to my journal. I have missed you ladies!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> I also have a blue towel and one that is bright pink! It acts a man repellent in the weights room, guaranteeing me that no one will touch the equipment I am using. :devil2:


mine just gets thrown on the floor :lol: its only for wiping off man sweat anyway [off the machines and benches I hasten to add...not off meself !] :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Jem said:


> Ah that is so cute Kate ........I want one with me name on it ........ :confused1:


Hahaha I don't know how I've managed to keep it so long, especially moving around so much...

Must be my lucky towel! 

xxx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I have a spare marker pen if you want it:confused1:


Yeah because I am so not a classy bird erm yep cheers Mak - I was thinking of egyptian cotton towelling with golden embroidery....so much more fitting :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> I have a spare marker pen if you want it:confused1:


You mean you are not versed in the arts of needlecraft? Tsk tsk....you should embroider one for LQ!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Hahaha I don't know how I've managed to keep it so long, especially moving around so much...
> 
> Must be my lucky towel!
> 
> xxx


maybe thats what I need to enable me in my endeavours to squat mahoosive weights - yes forget muscles I just need a towel with me name on it !!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

mmmmmmmmm just bought new tub pro peptide - strawberry flavour ...having it now .....may have a special moment ..........


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Jem said:


> maybe thats what I need to enable me in my endeavours to squat mahoosive weights - yes forget muscles I just need a towel with me name on it !!!


Indeed!!!

xxx

:thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> You mean you are not versed in the arts of *needlecraft*? Tsk tsk....you should embroider one for LQ!


Yes i'm very good with my penis thanks


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Yes i'm very good with my penis thanks


 :yawn: :yawn: :yawn: :yawn: :yawn:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Just a needle there Mak? Well that explains your desire to hypertrophy the rest of your body then...compensation. :lol: Sorry, that was evil but I couldn't resist!

Back on track with food I hope.

Saturday

9.30 - 50g museli with 100ml coconut milk, mango

11.00 - Pre workout - 30g milk&whey choc protein powder, 20g oats, 50ml OJ, expresso (seperately not in shake!)

11.45 - Training - 1 can, sugar free red bull

peri training 1L water, with 50ml OJ and 1 tp himalayan salt

13.00 - PWO - 30g milk&whey choc protein powder, 20g oats,

13.30 - 100g chicken, 1/2 avocado, tomato, radishes, 100g wild rice with tsp marmite.

15.30 - 100g cottage cheese, red pepper, 50g red grapes

16.00 - Glass freshly squeezed OJ, 1/2 apple

18.30 - 100g cottage cheese, 50g red grapes, 4x corn cakes

21.30 - 100g red rice, corgette, ginger and feta stir fry, apple

Supps at present

alcar 1g 3x day

fish oils - 10-15g x day

Dessicated liver tabs

400mg RR

Good ol cinnamon tea.

3x litres o water....yes with salt and squeezed lemon juice to make homemade electrolyte.

No enough water today.

Also every morning I'm still having 2 cups o tea with milk. But this will end on Monday as I will have run out of milk and I found out at the market this morning, that the fresh un-homogenished stuff I buy direct from one of the farmer's is now considered in contravention of EU bullsh1t and he won't sell it anymore. :cursing:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Blimey GB I am very impressed with your diet. I'm going to have to stop reading you people's journals before I become permanently green! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmmmm. See diet is the aspect of lifting that gives me the greatest headaches. I get extremely confused. However, as of Friday just gone I am cutting, so need to work out exactly what I am eating so can work out where the calories need to be cut.

Alcohol is also off the cards now....though I am hoping to persuade someone to let me have a cocktail and chocolate muffin as my cheat on 12th June.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Seems to me like you're doing really well though - all you can do is actually measure and record your intake so you know cals, carbs, protein and fat (and water!) and then monitor your progress, changing your diet / cardio accordingly?

I'm off alcohol too - things we do to get fit eh! :lol: A cocktail and chocolate muffin... oh god that sounds good!! :w00t: 12th June your birthday?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Just a needle there Mak? Well that explains your desire to hypertrophy the rest of your body then...compensation. :lol: Sorry, that was evil but I couldn't resist!


It's the only reason I started BB'ing! It's not the nail, but the hammer behind it


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> It's the only reason I started BB'ing! It's not the nail, but the hammer behind it


 It does help if there is some girth to the nail, but yes you are correct. The reason women like men with muscular gluteals, is the better developed those muscles the more power there is in the thrust and the greater the chance of 1. conception, 2. orgasm. I could launch into the biomechanical lesson here...but will spare you all.

Oh and Mak. No more smut please. Let's have have either some info on your training towel or a constructive comment addressed towards my training.

Speaking of which.....have you been able to start doing anything yet? Is the pain less during breathing? I'd go back to the doc's on Monday prior to recommencing it.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's my training towel:innocentI was natty here hence the skinnyness)










I've not actually tried doing the deed since i've been injured but might be after the weekend, also I won't be able to go to the docs as I'll be away but seem to be ok anyway and even trained legs of friday! 

Oh I'm liking your diet, lots of different foods there:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Seems to me like you're doing really well though - all you can do is actually measure and record your intake so you know cals, carbs, protein and fat (and water!) and then monitor your progress, changing your diet / cardio accordingly?
> 
> I'm off alcohol too - things we do to get fit eh! :lol: A cocktail and chocolate muffin... oh god that sounds good!! :w00t: 12th June your birthday?


Rightio. Will start plugging the food into one of those online counter thingys. Any recommendations?

The cardio will be increased before the calories drop. I'm hoping a fair bit of fat will go just with the alcohol being removed as last month or so I drank way way too much. Visiting English friends = me drinking my own body weight in beer.

The cocktail will be 1 litre of Zombie, which contains 5-6 shots of various rum, pineapple juice and soemthing else and looks like this:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> It does help if there is some girth to the nail, but yes you are correct. The reason women like men with muscular gluteals, is the better developed those muscles the more power there is in the thrust and the greater the chance of 1. conception, 2. orgasm. I could launch into the biomechanical lesson here...but will spare you all.
> 
> Oh and Mak. No more smut please. Let's have have either some info on your training towel or a constructive comment addressed towards my training.
> 
> ...


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

looks fabaronney...........................the cocoktail that is :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> looks fabaronney...........................the cocoktail that is :thumb:


They are! An extremely good evenings entertainment is to go in happy hour and have one 1/2 price....then stagger to the cinema and watch a film...in German. Vin Diesel films for example, have an added je ne sais quoi when watched in German. :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Du bist um die ecke?! I think!? Ich weisse nicht!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Du bist um die ecke?! I think!? Ich weisse nicht!


 :confused1: Are you trying to say I am round a corner? Or I have hit one?

I'm British, used to live in Brizzle in fact. So English works just fine. :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh, online calorie counters I'm not sure about sorry. I used to run my own one (growthlog.com) years back but I made it too complicated d'oh. You could choose foods from the database or add your own (so if you had portion sizes you used a lot you could enter the details for it and just pick that each time), record workouts down to the point of forced reps, calendar view of your workouts, track your measurements, upload photos etc. I miss it


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Haha, it's the closest I can get to 'you're round the bend'! 

Brizzle!? Ahhhh cool. :thumb: Where abouts?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Du bist um die ecke?! I think!? Ich weisse nicht!


haha um die feckin ecke - I remember that one too from GCSE's Dax - is that all you can bring to the table pauper !! :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Du bist verrückt! = you are crazy.

Moved around a bit, lived in Hotwells for a while and also down on Anchor's road. Great lifting scene there....still I was only just getting back into it and was a fat cow at the time.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PMSL! I can remember something about sheisse and kopf's too Jemla! Oh and haarig hodens, LMAO! :lol:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

gym bunnys in the top ten reps...............woo hoo


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WELL DONE BABE - NOW CAN YOU PLEASE STAY THERE INSTEAD OF ME - YOU CAN FIGHT WITH CON FOR THE NO 10 SLOT AND I WILL REMAIN IN THE BACKGROUND CHEERS !!! I dont want all the slagging off with 'not deserving that place' bullsh!t that inevitably comes with it ......so totally not for selfish reasons !!!!

xxxx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

got no reps .......says later on I think !!!!

says I have to spread love before giving to you again Lys but wont let me spread it ...........fecked system


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

You're kidding me....people were PMing you saying you didn't deserve it?

Reps are not the whole point of life.


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> WELL DONE BABE - NOW CAN YOU PLEASE STAY THERE INSTEAD OF ME - YOU CAN FIGHT WITH CON FOR THE NO 10 SLOT AND I WILL REMAIN IN THE BACKGROUND CHEERS !!! I dont want all the slagging off with 'not deserving that place' bullsh!t that inevitably comes with it ......so totally not for selfish reasons !!!!
> 
> xxxx


pmsl...................so not subtle.....................dont sulk jemsicles :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> pmsl...................so not subtle.....................dont sulk jemsicles :lol: :lol:


 I think it's cute and she's being a very mature considering people have been mean to her about it.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Woop i'm nearly 4th!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Aww you both deserve lots and lots of reps. :crying: The jealous types can go twiddle! :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Woop i'm nearly 4th!


LMAO! Congrats mate, though what do they say about 2nd being first loser?! :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

defdaz said:


> LMAO! Congrats mate, though what do they say about 2nd being first loser?! :lol: :whistling:


LMAO! You took the words right out of my mouth! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

1 hour cardio. As of tomorrow this will be AM fasted cardio...Joy:yawn:

Bruises, I can't actually get shot where they are all in view, but this one is quite good:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

my god........what were they from rugby???????????????????


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

nice slim legs though..........


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OMFG - rub some arnica in quick - you look like you are wearing a pair of skintight combats ffs pmsl


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

if that what happens when you salsa dance.....count me out..........

only joking...........


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

All the bruises are from rugby. Salsa dancing only results in me standing on other people's feet at the moment and feeling like an uncoordinated tit!

Jem, lots of arnica being used!


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

I can imagine I would be the same.........lol steel toe caps needed for my partner with my big clod hoppers.............


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> I can imagine I would be the same.........lol steel toe caps needed for my partner with my big clod hoppers.............


See I think you'd look darn cute in a part of big boots...Oh, you meant Rob? :lol:

1hr fasted cardio. Note to self, do not speed walk to Skindred with eyes still closed, you will walk into things!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Sunday

9.30 - 50g museli with 100ml coconut milk, 250g strawberries

12.30 - 100g chicken, 3small carrots, 1/4 cucumber, 20g pinenuts, 100g wild rice with tsp marmite, apple

15.30 - apple. Went to beach with flatmates and realised I had no food. Idiot.

17.00 - Latte machiato. Not great but didn't have beer, icecream, chips or biscuits like my flatmates

18.30 - 4x corn cakes = 40g, 100g cottage cheese, tomato, 1/4 cucumber, radishes, 1 level dessrtspn natty peanut butter

21.00 - sea perch in tomato n coconut sauce, broccolli, mango

21.30 -22.00 - 200g popcorn, salted with madras spice and popped using coconut oil, apple

Supps at present

alcar 1g 3x day

fish oils - 10-15g x day

Dessicated liver tabs

400mg RR

Good ol cinnamon tea.

4x litres o water....yes with salt and squeezed lemon juice to make homemade electrolyte.

3 x cups o tea, 2 x expresso

Not great day food wise. Never go out without food again.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree with you on the water front! Yes, she is teaching me to salsa...I am very bad. Still it's fun. 

Loving the new avvy....your shoulders are absolutely blinding!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Bleeeurrgh to each their own and I love marmite ........but in rice Lys ........other than that very innovative and imaginative

Coconut milk and muesli sounds good

xx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> 1 hour cardio. As of tomorrow this will be AM fasted cardio...Joy:yawn:
> 
> Bruises, I can't actually get shot where they are all in view, but this one is quite good:


OMG!! What are you doing to yourself!!!! You are truly a warrior. I would be crying if my legs were bruised up like that!!!

**What is Museli ?? I saw it in your food list


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> OMG!! What are you doing to yourself!!!! You are truly a warrior. I would be crying if my legs were bruised up like that!!!
> 
> **What is Museli ?? I saw it in your food list


pmsl :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> OMG!! What are you doing to yourself!!!! You are truly a warrior. I would be crying if my legs were bruised up like that!!!
> 
> **What is Museli ?? I saw it in your food list


I think you would call it granola. Oat flakes, bran, rye, raisins, almonds, walnut mix.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello bunny how are you


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm grand Paul, just back from the gym! Need to PM you back but that'll wait for tomorrow as I'm 1/2 a sleep now.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Get some protein and glutamine down you and then some sleep


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

paul s said:


> Get some protein and glutamine down you and then some sleep


Can't afford glutamine atm. Just had some cottage cheese. Nom nom

Training!

Due to ankle ruling DB lunge and reach out went straight onto workout 2

Monday 2nd May - Week A, Workout 2

RC work combos alternated with BW squats

T=0

A1 - Back Squat (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 120): Warm up 20kg x5 : 30kg x5

40kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 70kg x4 : 75kg x3 : 60kg x3 : 80kg x2 : 50kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 50kg x5

Was getting into a nice little rhythm today. 75kg was hard, so dropped weight for a set then whacked it back up. PB for 4sec negs and my goodness this was hard. Second rep wobbled on bad leg so stopped there. Decided to have a wee change and last 3 sets (in green) were 4sec neg box squats. I do like box squats. I know I have hamstring development as I would feel em tightening and touching the bench before my butt 

B1 - Incline DB Press, 30 Degrees, Neutral grip (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 90):

6.5kg x11 : 12.5kg x12 : 12.5kg x11 : 12.5kg x10 : 12.5kg x9

B2 - Row, Larry Scott, Bentover, 1-arm, Neutral grip (Tempo 2-0-X-1 Rest 10 + 90):

10kg x12 : 12.5kg x12 : 12.5kg x12 : 12.5kg x10 : 12.5kg x10

Larry Scott rows finally sorted. Really concentrated on making sure the 1 sec pause at the top of the movement was a pause, squeezing the lats. Knackering. But much better! Shoulders were clicking like crazy on the light DB Bench set and I was really worried. But as soon as I upped the weight it was fine. 15kg next time.

C1 - Low abs, Jacknife, swiss ball (Tempo 3-0-X-0, Rest 60)

12 : 15 : 15

Sorted, got the hang of them. Much nicer, smoother and under control. Enjoyed

T =60

Assisted chins (Tempo 3-0-X-1, Rest 60)

35kg x4 : 40kg x10 : 50kg x8

Saturday: 35kg x3 : 40kg x4 : 50kg x8

So upped reps on 1st 2 sets. Will keep on with this, finally feeling my lats starting to kick in, which is brilliant.

*Cardio*: 1/2 hour cycle home.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Monday

9.30 - 50g museli with 100ml coconut milk, 100g red grapes

11.00 - apple, expresso

12.30 - 100g chicken, 2small carrots, 1/8 cucumber, 10g pinenuts, 50g wild rice, 1/4 avocado

14.00 - double expresso, apple

16.30 - 100g chicken, 2small carrots, 1/8 cucumber, 10g pinenuts, 50g wild rice, 1/4 avocado

19.00 - 4x corn cakes = 40g, 1 level dessrtspn natty peanut butter, sea perch in tomato n coconut sauce, broccolli, 50g grapes

20.30 training

22.00 - 30g choc protein powder, salt, 20g oats, alcar.

23.00 - 100g cottage cheese.

Supps at present

alcar 1g 3x day

fish oils - 10-15g x day

Dessicated liver tabs

400mg RR

Good ol cinnamon tea.

5x litres o water....yes with salt and squeezed lemon juice to make homemade electrolyte.

1 x cup o tea, 4 x expresso

Better then yesterday. Will keep putting my food up for this week and start to plug calories and macros into spreadsheet so can actually work out calories.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Monday
> 
> 9.30 - 50g museli with 100ml coconut milk, 100g red grapes
> 
> ...


Doing great:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Doing great:thumbup1:


Thank you gorgeous! It's a lot more under control as I am now determined to diet down for 8weeks. No more booze, or chocolate muffins :crying:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

1hour fasted cardio. Woke to thunderstorm. Decided I hated life. Fortunately by the time I was dressed it seemed to be over but I threw on a waterproof jacket and hiking boots just in case.

15min in it became apparent this was not the situation. Wind picked up and the lightning started again. It was awesome, until I discovered both my hiking boots leak, a km in it started to hail. :lol:

Still. No one else outside and the lightning was pink and violet and blue. The return was particularly challenging as I was walking into the wind at an almost 45degree angle. Hot shower and I feel good.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Morning Ms Bunny! 

Great work on the squats - you have PB's popping up all over the shop! :thumb:

Your diet looks soooo much yummier than the one I have just embarked upon, I'm only on day 2 but so far that means I have skipped 5 chocolate bars! Woohoo!

Haha I decided that I hated life this morning too when I woke up at 0440hrs and my body refused to go back to sleep. I watched the rain run down my window for half and hour and I went for a nice long wet walk, great minds! Felt great until I got home and realised our boiler has packed up again and had a frightfully cold shower!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Good morning my gorgeous Amazon Warrioress. I have stopped counting how many chocolate bars I have missed. I have missed 1 chocolate muffin so far....If I lose 5lb by the 12th June I am allowed one then.

You are doubly hard for finishing with a cold shower. I'm just drinking hot lemon and honey and trying to make non-linear regressions work. So far they are not cooperating!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

SPAM SPAM SPAM and JAM

Hello WA - where is your journal girl ????

Walking in the rain and cold showers .........random

xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tuesday

8.00 - 50g museli with 100ml coconut milk, 100g cottage cheese, mango, 2x coffee with rice milk

11.00 - 100g strawberries, green tea.

12.30 - 100g cottage cheese, 2small carrots, 1/8 cucumber, 10g pinenuts, 50g wild rice with tsp marmite,

14.30 - 100g cottage cheese, 100g strawberries

17.30 - apple

18.30 - 100g chicken, 1/8 cucumber, 1carrot, 50g wild rice, 1/4 red pepper, 10g pinenuts, apple

21.30 - 100g chicken, 1/8 cucumber, 1 carrot, 1/4 red pepper, green tea

Supps at present

alcar 1g 3x day

fish oils - 10-15g x day

Dessicated liver tabs

400mg RR

Good ol cinnamon tea.

4x litres o water....yes with salt and squeezed lemon juice to make homemade electrolyte.

3 x cups o green tea, 2 x expresso


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tuesday -Rugby!

OK, so I'm not allowed to play....BUT....tonight we had the trainer of the national team, Peter Ianusevici, come to train us. He was running a course, Topic Injury prophylaxis by correct technology, co-ordination and Condition training, for our trainers and instructing us. So I went to Bremen to take as much a part as possible.

Course:

18:00 Short theoretical introduction to the topic „Rugbytype behaviour on the field "

18:30 Practical exercises to the training course topic (Ianusevici)

20:00 Training course end

Our trainers are now certified.

It was absolutely amazing. My German is now sufficiently good I understood 80-90% of the speech, and as he demonstrated everything using players it was obvious. He discussed tactics, proper player support, demonstrated the ruck and maul situations, how we could improve techniques for ball passing, correct releasing, it was our Union 60 club and the Jacobs University training. He watched all the teams playing and critically analysed all our strengths and weaknesses. E.g. us ladies must work on more forward motion, rather than side to side passing, we also need to get our line better positioned and to pass the ball whilst running. I could go on for a while here, but suffice it to say even from an injured position it was one of the best training evenings, only way it could have been better was if I had played. In the trainers pre meeting, Geert showed him the video of our last game, his critique aside, we played well apparently.

Got back from physio a while ago. Not looking good on me playing this weekend. :crying:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Get well soon GB.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> Get well soon GB.


 :wub: thanks darling!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Tuesday -Rugby!
> 
> OK, so I'm not allowed to play....BUT....tonight we had the trainer of the national team, Peter Ianusevici, come to train us. He was running a course, Topic Injury prophylaxis by correct technology, co-ordination and Condition training, for our trainers and instructing us. So I went to Bremen to take as much a part as possible.
> 
> ...


whats the problem?

is it your ankle....or am i totally lost somewhere and making no sense!? :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

My :cursing: ankle!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> My :cursing: ankle!


ahhh i do listen!!

is it not getting any better...? just strap it up, get a few painkillers and grit it out :tongue:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

p.s. the above is no sensible advice and i take no responsibility for anything that may happen to you should you take me seriously...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah I know. Physio won't let me play.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah I know. Physio won't let me play.


Tape that sucker up tight and get your ar5e out there!!:laugh:

(just kidding, sounds like rest and recovery)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Will do sugar!

Diet was crap today. :cursing: Didn't really eat enough as I was busy. 6+ expressos by mistake plue can sugar free redbull before training meant I was buzzing. Spent 2nd half of workout trying not to puke.

*Wednesday 27th May - Week A, Workout 1*

*Components*

Cycle to gym

10 min RC work to warm up shoulders first. Alternated with BW squats.

T=0

*A1 - DB ATG Front Squat (Tempo 3-0-X-0, Rest 90):* 10kg x12 : 15kg x12 : 20kg x8 : 17.5kg x10 : 15kg x10

*A2 - Good Morning (Tempo 4-0-X-0), Rest 90):* 30kg x5 : 40kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 60kg x5

Lunge and reach is out due to ankle. Tried split squats, also out. So on Scott's say so subbed in DB Front squats. Weight is that of each DB. These are done by curling up the DBs then ATG squatting. I still have glute, ham and abs DOMS from Monday, so these rocked.

GM were absolutely awesome. Sets 1-4 I did narrow stance, then realised I was supposed to be them wide stance. Last set wide. Made sure my back was going right to //

*B1 - 1 Arm Supported Standing DB Press, Neutral Grip (Tempo 4-1-X-0, Rest 10-60)*: 10kg x12 : 10kg x8 : 8kg x11 : 9kg x11 : 9kg x11

*B2 - Isometric Lateral Raise 1 1/4 Rep, Crucifix (Tempo 2-0-X-1, Rest 10-60)*: 4kg x11R x9/2L : 3kg x11 : 3kg x11 : 4kg x10 : 4kg x9

Fffffsssss!!! The nervous energy and caffeine that fueled the first 1/2 of my workout started to make me feel sick. Had to drop the pathetic weight on lat raises for a couple of sets, then increased it again. I hate this exercise, but do love the pump...that's the great thing about ischemic exercises. AWESOME PUMP!

T=50min

*
Assisted pullups (Tempo 3-1-X-0, Rest 60)*

35kg x5 : 40kg x9 : 50kg x10

Monday - 35kg x4 : 40kg x10 : 50kg x8

I feel much stronger and more controlled on these and reckon if I keep this up I will keep improving. Doing these wide grip, palms away. As opposed to Monday when I did chin grip.

Cycled home.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> *A1 - DB ATG Front Squat **(Tempo 3-0-X-0, Rest 90):* 10kg x12 : 15kg x12 : 20kg x8 : 17.5kg x10 : 15kg x10
> 
> *A2 - Good Morning (Tempo 4-0-X-0), Rest 90):* 30kg x5 : 40kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 60kg x5


Could you explain this tempo 3-0-x-0 thing:confused1: Man I feel dumb when I read your journal:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Could you explain this tempo 3-0-x-0 thing:confused1: Man I feel dumb when I read your journal:laugh:


Arrrrrrrrgh!!!! :cursing: I just spent 10minutes typing a reply and the forum ate it.

Start again.

First off the simple bit. *Rest 90* means 90seconds timed rest between sets. I always put rest in seconds.

2ndly...Tempo. This is the tempo, or speed at which I do the exercise. I always record the numbers in the same order, regardless of where an exercise starting point is.

So

3-0-X-0 Eccentric-Midpoint-Concentric-Endpoint

*
Why bother with tempo training and what does this actually mean?*

Concentric contraction occurs when a muscle shortens in length and develops tension e.g. the upward movement of a dumbbell in a biceps curl or as you spring back from a jump landing, extending your knees and jumping back up in the air, the quadriceps are shortening as they create force to push you off.

So that is what the contraction is, so, what about concentric movement in a lift? Very generally this is the part of the lift where you are resisting gravity, i.e. moving in the opposite direction to gravity. e.g. as you come out of the hole during squatting. In a lot of lifts this should be explosive! Why? Because a lot of muscles, like the hamstrings, respond best to explosive movement.

Eccentric contraction is the development of tension while the muscle is being lengthened e.g. the downward movement of a dumbbell in a biceps curl or when you land on two feet from a jump and bend your knees the quadriceps are lengthening.

Eccentric movement is the part of the lift where you are working with gravity. e.g. when you first start the squat and squat down to ATG.

If I have a large number in my tempo it refers to this part of the lift. So 3 means 3 seconds to get down to the bottom of the squat. Why do it so slowly? Because the eccentric part of the movement recruites most fast twitch muscle fibres.

This is an extremely useful part of the lift. e.g. if you cannot do chin ups you can build up your strength using the eccentric part of the motion. So jump up to the highest point of the chin up then lower yourself slooooooooowly down. As you build up how long you can do this slow eccentric you become stronger. Once you can do a 30sec eccentric (i.e. lowering part) chin you can do a full chin up.

Here's a wee summary from a paper on the subject:



> *Eccentric movements recruit most fast twitch fibres*
> 
> Research, reported in the "Journal of Sports Science, 20(2), p83-91", investigated the difference in activation patterns between eccentric and concentric quadriceps contractions. The researchers measured the amount of muscle activity as revealed by electromyography (EMG) and the mean frequency of the EMG signal. As a rule, the larger the EMG signal recorded the more muscle fibres are being recruited, while the frequency of the signal is an indication of how fast they are being recruited. Research has shown that higher frequency EMG is consistent with greater fast twitch fibre recruitment.
> 
> ...


So now I'll summarise. Sorry bout the lecture. :lol:

*Tempo 3-0-X-0*

3 - 3 seconds lowering (eccentric) part of the lift. Controlled lowering

0 - 0 seconds at base of lift. If it is 1, pause 1 second then start concentric.

X - X= EXPLOSIVE. Raising (concentric) part of lift.

0 - 0 sec at top of lift between reps. Again this might be 1 sec = 1 sec pause before next rep.

Hope that all makes sense? :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hamster said:


> Made my head spin just reading that and made no sense at all to me :laugh:
> 
> I started doing front squats this week with the Oly bar...done them in the past by holding a dumbell at chest level but had a powerlifter guy show me how to hold the oly bar properly without it slipping.
> 
> ...


PANTS! Sorry. Right.

Tempo 3-0-X-0

e.g. using squat

3 = from start of lift squat down slowly taking 3 secs to get to ATG

0 = At ATG point do not pause, immediately start to come back up

X = From bottom of squat rising until you are standing again. Do this explosively! X=explosive

0 = now standing at top of squat. No pause before starting next rep.

Was that better? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> PANTS! Sorry. Right.
> 
> Tempo 3-0-X-0
> 
> ...


How about this. "I did 3 sets of 10 reps ":thumbup1:

What ever happened to the simple way of doing things:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> How about this. "I did 3 sets of 10 reps ":thumbup1:
> 
> What ever happened to the simple way of doing things:laugh:


Because the whole point of my current training is to bring my posterior chain up. As this is composed of muscles like the hamstrings they respond extremely well to slow negatives (eccentrics/lowering) and explosive positives (concentrics/lifting). As such I need to be aware of the tempo. It is also a great way of monitoring my progress as following this pattern makes lifts harder. So the weights are lower.

So if I can do 100kg 4sec neg romanian deadlift. It I try for a 1RM using a standard lift I will be much stronger. Therefore it is a great way of breaking a strength plateau. As are cluster sets.

Also...I'm a bit OCD/perfectionist, hey I'm a scientist, so I'm happiest when I know exactly what is going on.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Because the whole point of my current training is to bring my posterior chain up. As this is composed of muscles like the hamstrings they respond extremely well to slow negatives (eccentrics/lowering) and explosive positives (concentrics/lifting). As such I need to be aware of the tempo. It is also a great way of monitoring my progress as following this pattern makes lifts harder. So the weights are lower.
> 
> So if I can do 100kg 4sec neg romanian deadlift. It I try for a 1RM using a standard lift I will be much stronger. Therefore it is a great way of breaking a strength plateau. As are cluster sets.
> 
> Also...I'm a bit OCD/perfectionist, hey I'm a scientist, so I'm happiest when I know exactly what is going on.


im interested in this training the more i read about it.

once i get back to training i think il probably give this a go for 6 weeks or so, see how it goes. :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> How about this. "I did 3 sets of 10 reps ":thumbup1:
> 
> What ever happened to the simple way of doing things:laugh:


 :lol: ... :thumb: ... :whistling:

sorry GB...it made me laugh,cos i was thinking whats all this noghts n crosses stuff...anyway,hope you had a good leg training!!!!

you know what...i've been doing front squats before my heavy traditional squats for the last month,went heavy last week...my friggin god...my legs aint been sore at all...but the front squats battered my legs,and have been sore for 2 days now...i love em now...

have you tried em...they stress right down the front of the quads vastus lateralis(outer thigh sweep) & vastus medialis(teardrop muscle) and you can go deep too,well below paralell!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> im interested in this training the more i read about it.
> 
> once i get back to training i think il probably give this a go for 6 weeks or so, see how it goes. :thumb:


Yeah I really enjoy it. I first got into it following the German Body Composition plan which works on altering the tempo with the rep number (slower tempo with lower reps on heavier sets) and supersetting. It's surprisingly tough, but fantastic fun.

How's your recovery going?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah I really enjoy it. I first got into it following the German Body Composition plan which works on altering the tempo with the rep number (slower tempo with lower reps on heavier sets) and supersetting. It's surprisingly tough, but fantastic fun.
> 
> How's your recovery going?


great stuff, im deffo going to try, mix it up and keep it fun!

my recoverys going as well as it could thanks. Been back to the docs etc as im still getting headaches, but its just the aftermath. They said that headaches could continue for anything up to 8 weeks later, but the important thing is, all the tests were clear so at least theres no need to worry. Hopefully if the headaches subside a bit i could be back in the gym on monday...fingers crossed..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> How about this. "I did 3 sets of 10 reps ":thumbup1:
> 
> What ever happened to the simple way of doing things:laugh:


I agree mate but if some people loke to overcomplicate things - that's good for them.

Do the excersise, vary the stance, weight, reps and speed regularly enough to continue stimulating growth and keep things interesting.

It not fvcking rocket science.

The human body hasn't changed much in millenia but in vogue excersises come and go every year.

Pushing a big rock up a hill and dropping it on an ape still gets you hench (and lunch) - just like it did a hundred thousand years ago


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not over complicating things for me. It is a way of measuring what I do and ensuring I am being consistent so I can track my progress.

Not much point in me banging out 100kg squats if they aren't controlled with good forM .As I'd say I'm still very much a n00b getting into good habits now is essential. This, for me, is a method of ensuring I stick to that.

But, in your usual blunt way you are spot on, a lot of people would find it overcomplicated. I like to keep the intensity up so timing rests etc helps me do that.

Wish I could do the big rock up a hill thing, but unfortunately live in one of the flattest places in Europe! :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Yada yada yada...... I'm off to work now where I may try to reinvent the wheel!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Yada yada yada...... I'm off to work now where I may try to reinvent the wheel!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the acid test is - is it working for you to achieve your goals and how quickly is it working compaired to more traditional training.

I have put 1 stone of mass and dropped 3% of BF in 7 months, I however have a brand new steroid habit!

Doo you think they are related?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I started eating cake again and my deads went up :0)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> I started eating cake again and my deads went up :0)


interesting........so - eating cake can raise the dead?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> the acid test is - is it working for you to achieve your goals and how quickly is it working compaired to more traditional training.
> 
> I have put 1 stone of mass and dropped 3% of BF in 7 months, I however have a brand new steroid habit!
> 
> Doo you think they are related?


I've put on 15kg to my GM, 40kg to my RDL and 15kg to my squat.

My hamstring development is to the stage where I can feel the muscle seperation, I have a VMO muscle and my sprint time is down.

I feel better, faster, stronger. All of which have combined to get to a place where I am now tackling my diet, which has always let me down. My body weight is up, a good 5kg, but that is, I suspect, to 2months of living on alcohol, chocolate muffins, popcorn, alcohol and chicken salad (messy love life and cancer scare)

Added 1/2 inch to my forearms and biceps and 1in to my chest. The training seems to complement the rugby well and I think in a couple of weeks I will tweak it more.

This training is quite a departure for me as I like spliting the body parts into seperate sessions. But having one session with a big bang compound like squats, and then alternating sets of subsiduary exercises, has stopped me getting bored.



ElfinTan said:


> I started eating cake again and my deads went up :0)


I hate you! :cursing: I am dieting for the next 7weeks and 2days. If I have dropped 5lb by the 12th June I am allowed a cheat.

What kind of cake? :drool:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

At the moment....any kind lol!!!! Fck it!!!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> At the moment....any kind lol!!!! Fck it!!!!!


what not a bit of quark in sight !!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I've put on 15kg to my GM, 40kg to my RDL and 15kg to my squat.
> 
> My hamstring development is to the stage where I can feel the muscle seperation, *cowbag - you kept that quiet - me jealous *I have a VMO muscle *dunnow what it is but I want one as well * :whistling: and my sprint time is down.*faster you mean ? *
> 
> ...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> what not a bit of quark in sight !!!!


Quark? QUARK?!?!? You need to be slapped! :ban:

There will be no swearing of the "Q" kind in my journal missy!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Quark?! Quark is yummy!!!!!!!

:drool:

xxxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Quark?! Quark is yummy!!!!!!!
> 
> :drool:
> 
> xxxx


*Vomits into corner* :nono:

The Germans are mad about quark. Let me tell you buying and biting into a cream bun only to discover it is quark ranks up there in the 10 most horrible things I have experienced in my life.

Cottage cheese is fine. Quark I am likely to throw at you. :ban:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

All Qless!!!! And fullfat....gone straight onto my hips. Welcome back Miss Frumpton :0)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> All Qless!!!! And fullfat....gone straight onto my hips. Welcome back Miss Frumpton :0)


 Ahem. Do I need to slap you Mrs? I seened those wedding pics. You're looking gorgeous. Now shush!

I don't know, I'm surrounded by body dismorphic lifters left, right and centre. :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey GB thought I would stop by and say hello!

You have weight loss goals too, I'm trying for 3lb this week and fingers crossed I can drop 12lb in a month long period, ha it's a challenge


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey GB thought I would stop by and say hello!
> 
> You have weight loss goals too, I'm trying for 3lb this week and fingers crossed I can drop 12lb in a month long period, ha it's a challenge


Hey WA! Good goals, but prob better to aim for a 1-2lb per week drop, drop any faster and chances are you're also burning muscle. Though even a 4lb drop the first week is not uncommon due to water weight being lost.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello my tall friend, isn't 12 lb alot to lose in 1 month?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeah I think I've been holding a lot of water weight recently, I have also been eating the biggest amount of junk too, the protein is up so is the Glutamine, if I decide I can bear the taste of them I might even give the old BCAA's a go.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

paul s said:


> Hello my tall friend, isn't 12 lb alot to lose in 1 month?


Hello!

Yeah it is, I'm hoping that I'm holding water for whatever reason because my tummy has been a funny shape for the last couple of weeks, I don't think it's fat as I have never stored it this way before

Sorry for the hi-jack GB


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

just take a natural duiretic like vit c to flush out any excess water and aim for 1 to 2 lb per week. Dont bother with creatine or any rubbish like that.

You should up your fibre to make sure your system is running correctly.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

No apologies for the hijack needed. Good advice for everyone is welcome here!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Will not be posting up Wednesday's diet as it consisted mainly of stress and caffeine and worry. However, the situation resolved itself.

Thursday

8.00 - 50g museli with 100ml coconut milk, 100g grapes, 2x coffee with rice milk

12.00 - 100g chicken, tomato, 1/2avocado, 20g pinenuts, 60g corncakes

15.30 - 100g turkey, tomato, 1/2 avocado, 100g (cooked weight) wild rice, mango

17.00 - Major hunger attack, really wanted choc...instead had 3 raw carrots. Felt virtuous but not precisely happy.

18.30 - Stir fried veg, carrots, aubergine, zuchinnis, red peppers with 100g (cookedweight)couscous, 100g grapes

19.00 - 21.00 - In park, playing KIP, game bit like petanque. Much limping/running around being childish, pulling silly faces, teasing the opposite team and doing victory dances

22.30 - 100g cottage cheese

Supps at present

alcar 1g 3x day

fish oils - 10-15g x day

Dessicated liver tabs

400mg RR

Good ol cinnamon tea.

5x litres o water....yes with salt and squeezed lemon juice to make homemade electrolyte.

3 x cups o green tea, 3 x expresso

In other news, I can see my serratus all the way down to my waist now. :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahem. Do I need to slap you Mrs? I seened those wedding pics. You're looking gorgeous. Now shush!
> 
> I don't know, I'm surrounded by body dismorphic lifters left, right and centre. :lol:


Unfortunately i do not suffer from dysmorphia....i am well aware of my love handle alert and the needle is on red at the moment. Probably due to lack of any kind of verticle cardio so it could actually be easily rectified once I get off my lazy ass. I have a plan of action for next week.....plus i really do not want to have to buy a whole new set of fcking jeans again!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Unfortunately i do not suffer from dysmorphia....i am well aware of my love handle alert and the needle is on red at the moment. Probably due to lack of any kind of verticle cardio so it could actually be easily rectified once I get off my lazy ass. I have a plan of action for next week.....plus i really do not want to have to buy a whole new set of fcking jeans again!!!!!!!!


 :lol: Ahh the jeans issue. Skirts FTW. I find they work particularly well when teamed with rugby socks and steel toe capped boots. :lol:

Love handles are horrible evil things.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol: Ahh the jeans issue. Skirts FTW. I find they work particularly well when teamed with rugby socks and steel toe capped boots. :lol:
> 
> Love handles are horrible evil things.


I am a big boot girl ALLLLL they way.....as you can see from the wedding pics....frock n boots:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> I am a big boot girl ALLLLL they way.....as you can see from the wedding pics....frock n boots:thumb:


I know! I love those photos...PM on it's way I need to settle a score on someone who is being a cheeky wee sod. :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

more whine with that bread?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> more whine with that bread?


I don't eat bread short ass! :tt2:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i would ask if you were 'PMSL' but i think you did a bit too much of that last night! 

touche


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i would ask if you were 'PMSL' but i think you did a bit too much of that last night!
> 
> touche


You did not just say that?!?! :blink: I consider this an open declaration of war.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

GB - I just couldn't possibly take photos of 'posing' faces this weekend JUST for your amusement.....how could you request such a childish thing? :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> GB - I just couldn't possibly take photos of 'posing' faces this weekend JUST for your amusement.....how could you request such a childish thing? :whistling:


 :lol: I wonder..... :innocent:

Running scared yet Mr Beast? :devil2:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i just see all this yapping and i'm wondering when this doggy is gonna bite....*whistles*


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

* see her work is done a quietly leaves the room :0)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i just see all this yapping and i'm wondering when this doggy is gonna bite....*whistles*


You asked for it! I gave you plenty of opportunities to behave but now.....

PIXIE!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

*FRECKLES!*


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Well at least I am not a CUTE LITTLE PIXIE! :001_tt2:

Oh yes and my supps parcel just turned up. Very happy bunny now! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Not sure how ur journal keeps dipasearing off my subscribed threads :confused1:

Anyway worrie is over, im here now everyone, with my awesome advice....

Looking well GB:lol:

that is my awesome advice i give to all :lol: ohh and u look like a cute pixie to me :tongue: I love being a totall kiss @rse  :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

lol Leafie!

*Friday 29th May - Week A, Workout 3*

10 mins RC work

T=0

*A1 - Romanian Deadlifts, Hook grip (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 120): Warm up 20kg x5 : 30kg x5 : *

50kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 70kg x4 : 80kg x4 : 90kg x2 : 95kg x1 : 80kg x3 : 70kg x3 : 70kg x3 : 70kg x2

Started using chalk at 80kg. PB as was full 4 secs. Unfortunately I almost lost the bar on the second rep. Got it to the floor safely but dislocated my left thumb in the process. Been a while since I've done that. Popped it back it, but no way was it gonna grip. So double overhand grip for remaining sets.

*B1 - Standing ischemic DB curl, (Tempo 3-1-X-0 Rest 90): *

10kg x8 : 7.5kg x10 : 7.5kg x10 : 7.5kg x9 : 7.5kg x

*B2 - Triceps extension, flat, Hammer grip (Tempo 3-1-X-0 Rest 90): *

10kg x12 : 10kg x12 : 10kg x12 : 12.5kg x8 : 10kg x12

Managed to up the reps with the 10kg DB by 2. Then remaining sets with the 7.5kg rather than the 6.5kg ones. A small increase, but one I am very happy with. All curls are done strictly but there is no real excuse for my weakness. Triceps extensons were flat today as the decline bench was being used. Made sure I counted "1 1 thousand" for the pause and exploded the DBs back up. Really enjoyed it.

T =51

*
Assisted pullups (3-1-X-0, Rest 60)*

35kg x3 : 50kg x11 : 50kg x8

Pants. Thumb totally unable to grip so gave this up as a lost cause today.

Cardio (5min warm up, 5 min cool down, 15min HIIT)

Intervals High :1 min - L20 av speed 29.5 kph

Intervals Low : 1 min - L1

Cycled home.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

You need to man up and get that 100kg on the RDL. Show dem bicep boys who da boss is:thumb:

Just kidding, another super workout GB.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> lol Leafie!
> 
> *Friday 29th May - Week A, Workout 3*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> You need to man up and get that 100kg on the RDL. Show dem bicep boys who da boss is:thumb:
> 
> Just kidding, another super workout GB.


 I know! I need to man the f*ck up and actually pull 100kg...there is NO EXCUSE!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem! I've dislocated most of my fingers, and knuckles in the 4 years of boxing I did. Not actually that painful, just fecking annoying. Bigger joints like shoulders and hips hurt beyond belief!

HIIT had me sweating like a pig and cursing my unfitness!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice thumb popping :thumbup1: Iv had a knuckle like that reps for popping it back, easyiest thing to do feels very odd 

Oh and 95k nice lift.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I know! I need to man the f*ck up and actually pull 100kg...there is NO EXCUSE!


You do! get that ****ing weight up!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

WRT said:


> You do! get that ****ing weight up!!!


Try not to sugar coat it will ya.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I like people being direct! Think I'll have to use straps next time I'm in the gym, thumb not working properly yet!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Friday

8.00 - 50g museli with 100ml coconut milk, 100g grapes,

12.00 - Stir fried veg, carrots, aubergine, zuchinnis, red peppers with 100g (cookedweight)couscous, 100g chicken, 100g grapes

15.00 - 100g cottage cheese, tomato, 1/2 avocado, 20g pinenuts

16.30 - Shake - 30g choc milk&whey, 10g oats, 50ml OJ, salt

17.00 - Peri WO - 1L water with 50ml OJ and 1/2 tsp salt

19.30 - 30g choc milk&whey, 20g oats, salt

21.00 - 100g cottage cheese, tomato, 60g corncakes, 50g peanut butter

21.30-22.00 - 200g salted popcorn.

Supps at present

alcar 1g 3x day

fish oils - 10-15g x day

Dessicated liver tabs

400mg RR

Good ol cinnamon tea.

4x litres o water....yes with salt and squeezed lemon juice to make homemade electrolyte.

3 x cups o green tea, 2 x expresso - no coffee after midday from now on.

Had a bit of a carb fest on Friday night, was mega stomach painful hungry for carbs. No idea why. Still it's been a week without booze, chocolate or cake. So not doing too bad. As of today I'll be working out macros to give me a better idea of what needs changing.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Friday
> 
> 8.00 - 50g museli with 100ml coconut milk, 100g grapes,
> 
> ...


Haha that will be fun for you!

Macros drive me crazy, it's probably why I only ever havetwo different sets of food worked out when I diet.

Good going on showing restraint.

Do you have any belly pics?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Haha that will be fun for you!
> 
> Macros drive me crazy, it's probably why I only ever havetwo different sets of food worked out when I diet.
> 
> ...


I am sooooo not looking forward to it! Macros and calories make my head explode. Which is why I've failed everytime I try and work it out as I still have no idea what proportions of each work and whether or not you count raw veg etc.

Belly pics? After last night's carb binge? Nooooooo!

I have old belly pics. Not sure how helpful those'd be. :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I would like to see your new belly line! I'm very jealous!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I am sooooo not looking forward to it! Macros and calories make my head explode. Which is why I've failed everytime I try and work it out as I still have no idea what proportions of each work and whether or not you count raw veg etc.
> 
> Belly pics? After last night's carb binge? Nooooooo!
> 
> I have old belly pics. Not sure how helpful those'd be. :lol:


I tend to work it all out and then post it up - I then get advised that my diet is terrible and get told what to eat! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I would like to see your new belly line! I'm very jealous!


Ahhhhh! It's not the abs that are coming out. It's the obliques. Not sure how I'd take a pic. Will experiment this weekend.

I'll stick an old pic up to make you happy tho. AS you can see, lot of wobble round the belly button. :cursing:My stomach is a pain to get definition on.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> I tend to work it all out and then post it up - I then get advised that my diet is terrible and get told what to eat! :lol:


x2 babe !!!! that's why I dont post it up :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahhhhh! It's not the abs that are coming out. It's the obliques. Not sure how I'd take a pic. Will experiment this weekend.
> 
> I'll stick an old pic up to make you happy tho. AS you can see, lot of wobble round the belly button. :cursing:My stomach is a pain to get definition on.


Dunno why you keep saying you are big when clearly you are not!!!! You look very slender Lys :lol: :lol: :lol: so this is the old pic with wobble [ :confused1: ] and it is now more defined ??? sounds feckin excellent !


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahhhhh! It's not the abs that are coming out. It's the obliques. Not sure how I'd take a pic. Will experiment this weekend.
> 
> I'll stick an old pic up to make you happy tho. AS you can see, lot of wobble round the belly button. :cursing:My stomach is a pain to get definition on.


Keep training and lean down, it'll come eventually!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Dunno why you keep saying you are big when clearly you are not!!!! You look very slender Lys :lol: :lol: :lol: so this is the old pic with wobble [ :confused1: ] and it is now more defined ??? sounds feckin excellent !


It's all relative. Like the pics of guys who look massive until you meet them and they're 5ft2! My proportions are quite good but I am big in terms of build when you see me next to someone.

Stomach today is bloated as hell! :lol:

But I do expect to see some improvement by next weekend.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahhhhh! It's not the abs that are coming out. It's the obliques. Not sure how I'd take a pic. Will experiment this weekend.
> 
> I'll stick an old pic up to make you happy tho. AS you can see, lot of wobble round the belly button. :cursing:My stomach is a pain to get definition on.


Get up the new pic:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Stomach not looking bad at all in this pic GB. Be interested to see a comparison to see your progress. Looks like a nice target:tongue::laugh:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Post your diet up GB everyone will help you out. Hope your having a good weekend?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> Get up the new pic:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Stomach not looking bad at all in this pic GB. Be interested to see a comparison to see your progress. Looks like a nice target:tongue::laugh:


It looks fine to me as well. Post up some new pics so I can toss one off at it.. 

Who took the pic?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm in a foul mood, just back from the gym, stimmed out of my mind and furious. Gym shut this weekend for the holiday weekend. Would have been nice if the f*ckers had posted up a sign before today!



ZEUS said:


> Get up the new pic:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Stomach not looking bad at all in this pic GB. Be interested to see a comparison to see your progress. Looks like a nice target:tongue::laugh:


I'm bloated to hell today so no. Hopefully it'll look better tomorrow then I'll take a pic.



Galtonator said:


> Post your diet up GB everyone will help you out. Hope your having a good weekend?


I've been posting it in this thread, but I guess you mean start one in the diet help section.



winger said:


> It looks fine to me as well. Post up some new pics so I can toss one off at it..
> 
> Who took the pic?


Ahhh winger you ever charming fox. You know I don't have enough hair for you :lol: My ex flatmate took the pic, after spending 5 mins trying to work the camera she finally managed it just as I started walking towards her to show her how.

I don't think any of my current flatmates would be comfortable with the idea, so I'm now stuck trying to work the self timer again....a task that would be made much easier if I could find the damn remote.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

They should have posted a sign for sure, that sucks.

What holiday is it?


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm in a foul mood, just back from the gym, stimmed out of my mind and furious. Gym shut this weekend for the holiday weekend. Would have been nice if the f*ckers had posted up a sign before today!
> 
> .


Tell me about it!!!! mines always shutting on bank holiday weekends:cursing:

i still havnt got used to all the shops not being open on bank hols and sundays.......!!! its stupid you get sat and sun of work and a chance to spend some money but they only open shops on saturdays.......!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

It suuuuuuuuuuuccccckkkkkssss!

Not allowed to run. :cursing:

Can't cycle cause of bloody thumb :cursing:

Went for 1hr long fast as possible walk. Slightly less peeved now.

Will go clean and get high on bleach.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> It suuuuuuuuuuuccccckkkkkssss!
> 
> Not allowed to run. :cursing:
> 
> ...


sounds like a plan.....of sorts - not sure I would recommend it for a Saturday night though ....... :cool2:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Aw GB sorry to see you're in a less that chirpy mood!

Thanks for posting a belly pic for me!  It's a good belly and if that's it with wobbles I can't wait to see the new one.

I have 5 other housemates, we live in a huge house, they are all cool people but I'm too shy to get them to take my pics so today I decided to take mine on the landing with the timer. Noone was allowed through the landing without telling me first, I only had to shout at two of them for forgetting to knock on their way out!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

No worries. I have bleached and cleaned the flat....my flatmates are gobsmacked. I think I'm high on bleach. One of them came home with a litre of Ben and Jerrys. I didn't indulge but cracked and have had a whole glass of wine. Some diet buddy I am. Have informed diet partner....who is no doubt devising some suitable fiendish punishment.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

OK...ignoring last nights little relapse. Just weighed myself. Down 3lb and that was after breakfast.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Well done GB :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Well done sweetie...

xxxxxxxxx

:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Well done GB :thumb:





BabyYoYo said:


> Well done sweetie...
> 
> xxxxxxxxx
> 
> :thumb:


Thankee kindly my gorgeous duo!

Spoke to my diet buddy today who has let me off the hook about the glass of wine...though as my forfeit I had to post as my profile status on facebook:



> *"this weekend I have taken fascination over picking my nose and eating what treasures I find!"*


Which I duly posted. I feel very virtuous! :innocent:

Still as he made me do this...when it's his turn to forfeit I shall think of something suitably horrible.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> OK...ignoring last nights little relapse. Just weighed myself. Down 3lb and that was after breakfast.


Nice Gb:thumb: A think a glass of wine is hardly a relapse. Now if you would have eaten a whole pizza, a tub of ice cream and some chocolate cake....maybe then you could call it a relapse


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

If You diet offany t1ttage, I'll kick your flappers in.

We cannot have wastage of such fine appendigles


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> If You diet offany t1ttage, I'll kick your flappers in.
> 
> We cannot have wastage of such fine appendigles


You ol romantic you. They're about 1/2 the size they used to be. When I started training I was a 34E I'm now may a 36C. I'll see if I can find any old pics for the AL for you. :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Just calling in to say hello, had to go back four pages again to catch up with all the gossip---this journal moves so fast ! Got distracted by the Greek bodybuilding show. It was great and I will be posting up photos later on a new thread.
> 
> The Greek female guest poser did turn up this time and did pose in her bikini....figure??? she was absolutely ripped to pieces..oh my God! Get your tongue ready for some drooling when I post the pics of her posing GB..........


Bucket ready to drool into Janet! I am thrilled you had a good day. Can't wait to see the pics...and I mean the ones of you too! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Congrates on the 3 lbs GB and more congrates on keeping your 36C's. :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hhahahahah! If they get any smaller I might cry.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Arrrrrrghhhh! My :cursing: gym is shut today AS WELL!

Exercise: 1hour Pre-breaky walk.

Cycling 1 hour > BBQ and ate as much steak as humanly possible > 1/2 hr snooze in sun > 1 hour cycling back.

Here's my arm pic from today.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Arrrrrrghhhh! My :cursing: gym is shut today AS WELL!
> 
> Exercise: 1hour Pre-breaky walk.
> 
> ...


You're just taking the p1ss out of me now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

yes she is..............and its funny as hell.............lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> yes she is..............and its funny as hell.............lol


OOoooooooooooh cheeeeeeers :crying: :no: :crying:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not taking the p1ss....I am just happy with my arm. The bingo wings are almost gone! Yippeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

I cant imagine you ever having bingo wings.................


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm not taking the p1ss....I am just happy with my arm. The bingo wings are almost gone! Yippeeeeeeee!!!!!


I would show it off too - I cannot blame you at all so I have to bi-atch and moan about it

There is nothing left for me to do ...........apart from getting me tits oot - coming right up then in new avvy :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> I cant imagine you ever having bingo wings.................


herneer ner ner love you lys love you her ner ner ner ner

:lol: :lol: :lol:

SULKING !


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> herneer ner ner love you lys love you her ner ner ner ner
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> SULKING !


ok i cant imagine you ever ever ever having bingo wings jem, I bet you look fabulous you muscles are like tank gunnage, with a hint of femininity :lol: :lol: :lol:

that better sulky


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> herneer ner ner love you lys love you her ner ner ner ner
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> SULKING !


Stop sulking LQ....Do you know how long I've been trying to get lats? 2 FRICKING YEARS!!!! You get em in UNDER 6 MONTHS.

And your legs are better AND you are browner. If anyone should sulk it should be me. :bounce: *stamps foot*


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

alright lets all stop pandering to jems strop now........................lol

she knows shes gorgeous, and we wont tell you AGAIN........lol


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> ok i cant imagine you ever ever ever having bingo wings jem, I bet you look fabulous you muscles are like tank gunnage, with a hint of femininity :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> that better sulky





Gym Bunny said:


> Stop sulking LQ....Do you know how long I've been trying to get lats? 2 FRICKING YEARS!!!! You get em in UNDER 6 MONTHS.
> 
> And your legs are better AND you are browner. If anyone should sulk it should be me. :bounce: *stamps foot*


Ok well you are always nice so I cant be mad at you - I do really like you as it goes ......in the real world too Lys.

Its really WA I dont like then :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: - she has stolen both me men and no-one is paying me any attention - my poor little journal is all alone, I am unwanted by short men and bloated men with big lats [not bitterly insulting them at all]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

the smallest violin in the world is playing for me right now .... :ban:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> alright lets all stop pandering to jems strop now........................lol
> 
> she knows shes gorgeous, and we wont tell you AGAIN........lol


and you always sound like my sister who I love but hate

she is also claire h

wtf ???? just realised that

the twilight zone tune is replaying in my head :confused1:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

of to jems journel to spread the lurve............all better now then..lol


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> and you always sound like my sister who I love but hate
> 
> she is also claire h
> 
> ...


r you being serious or just being freaky............ :lol: :lol:


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

stop yer greeting woman you've got me, plus no BO. BARGAIN


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

paul s said:


> stop yer greeting woman you've got me, plus no BO. BARGAIN


He has a point! :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> r you being serious or just being freaky............ :lol: :lol:


 *me is being totally serious man - me sis is called claire h - me I am emma h xx*



paul s said:


> stop yer greeting woman you've got me, plus no BO. BARGAIN


*erm who could ask for anything more ....throw a step ladder in and jobs a good'un*



Gym Bunny said:


> He has a point! :lol:


*furry muff:cool2:*


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

There's no fur here! :ban:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> There's no fur here! :ban:


OMG and then you girls try to tell me you are natural :tongue: :tongue:

I have more knowledge of the girlies gentilia on here than the law allows :thumb: I am perfectly natural :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> OMG and then you girls try to tell me you are natural :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> I have more knowledge of the girlies gentilia on here than the law allows :thumb: I am perfectly natural :bounce:


Great. Thanks for that mental image. Oh and you sooooo started it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Great. Thanks for that mental image. Oh and you sooooo started it! :lol: :lol:


Is that a bad thing ??? :confused1: I mean erm I dont like muffs but I thought you did

OOOOOOOOOOOOOH SULKING

GB DOES NOT LIKE MY SUGAR PUFF

:cursing: :cursing: :ban: :ban:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> Is that a bad thing ??? :confused1: I mean erm I dont like muffs but I thought you did
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOH SULKING
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :devil2:

I have no idea what to say to any of that.................pmsl


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :devil2:
> 
> I have no idea what to say to any of that.................pmsl


the drugs are obviously working :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  :devil2:
> 
> I have no idea what to say to any of that.................pmsl





Jem said:


> the drugs are obviously working :lol: :lol: :lol:


You and me both....I meant Jem...that when you said you were natural you meant that no...trimmage at all took place. If there is one thing I cannot stand it's getting a mouth full of hair. :ban:

Now. Can we please take my journal OUT of the gutter? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Love the new avatar, welcome to the gun show


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Love the new avatar, welcome to the gun show


Thank you! I like it too. :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> You and me both....I meant Jem...that when you said you were natural you meant that no...trimmage at all took place. If there is one thing I cannot stand it's getting a mouth full of hair. :ban:
> 
> *ha ha puuuuurlease ...........a very well manicured lawn is maintained year round - with go faster stripes occasionally *
> 
> Now. Can we please take my journal OUT of the gutter? :lol: :lol:


*I think we should - its been there since March - lets face it - it is a while * :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'll have you know I post training here! In fact since Mak settled down this journal has been positively smut free. Twas you who dragged it back to the gutter. Yes! You, young lady.

Go faster stripes? Really?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'll have you know I post training here! In fact since Mak settled down this journal has been positively smut free. Twas you who dragged it back to the gutter. Yes! You, young lady.
> 
> Go faster stripes? Really?


I apologise :mellow: :surrender:wholeheartedly - can I blame melanotan ???

....but then you just asked me about the creative hairdressing again ....me h34r: xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmmmm. I am planning to get some MT2. I feel sorry for everyone when that happens! :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'll have you know I post training here! In fact since Mak settled down this journal has been positively smut free. Twas you who dragged it back to the gutter. Yes! You, young lady.
> 
> Go faster stripes? Really?


Lmao! it's not my fault i've settled down!:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lmao! it's not my fault i've settled down!:laugh:


I wasn't complaining! It's kinda nice to have comments, apart from Jem, related to training in my journal! :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Lmao! it's not my fault i've settled down!:laugh:


see how she blames us - US

methinks the lady doth protest too much

She is after all pretender to the throne of AL - second only to Mrs W :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: - I speak as I find woman - tell me different :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I wasn't complaining! It's kinda nice to have comments, apart from Jem, related to training in my journal! :lol:


hmmmm I know where I stand

when I make training related comments and dietary analysis you ignore me .......well you did once recently anyway .....

ok I will not post in your journal :confused1: is that what you meant ?


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

How funny are you ladies today!!

GB love your arm

Jem love your legs, and I am sure your sugar puff is perfectly nice, I have only borrowed your boys for a wee while but I am sure there is enough of them to go round 

Claire you are as chucklesome as ever!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> How funny are you ladies today!!
> 
> ...


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow wow ladies stop it i'm feeling slightly violated at the moment. But it's all good.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Jem said:


> *me is being totally serious man - me sis is called claire h - me I am emma h xx*
> 
> *erm who could ask for anything more ....throw a step ladder in and jobs a good'un* What have i told you about height ,Horizontal Hmm
> 
> *furry muff:cool2:*


 ah natural


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem.


I am no pretender but princess of smut in the AL..Ser is the queen

You started the muff talk not me!

This is my journal so my rules *stamps foot*

If someone doesn't either comment on my training or...

make a constructive comment about my arm...like how to improve the tricep/lat head of delt I sulk! *sulks*


Now. Behave as I am trying to do some work. :confused1: :confused1: :bounce: :lol: :lol:

Edit reposting arm pic so people can bypass the last 5pages of smut!


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Thoughd id stop by and say hello!

I must say, I am very jealous of your arm! Want to swap? LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Actually GB, your lat is pretty impressive. I just noticed how big your forearm is. That must be from all the rock climbing. Damn you look good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Jem.
> I am no pretender but princess of smut in the AL..Ser is the queen
> 
> You started the muff talk not me!
> ...


Not sure the of your current tricep routine because your journal confuses the hell out of me:laugh: :tongue:  (love ya though)

Personally I have always used 2 hand over head dumbell extensions. These have always been the staple of my tricep workout and I feel they are a great mass and strength builder. I also like weighted dips(doesnt have to be weighted if that is to much) I like to throw in reverse french pushdowns and feel these work extremely well. For me my triceps respond and grow well so lately I have only been doing the 2 hand dumbell extensions and pushdowns. You may want to try the 2 hand overhead dumbell extensions and also throw in some dips


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I agree. Any overhead tricep exercise will prestretch the muscle and work it better IMO. That is the very reason kick backs IMO are worthless.

Dips as well as close grip bench press work the triceps and chest and delts so you get a multi joint exercise with it.

I like to do close grips or dips first to give the elbow free motion before I isolate doing a tricep extension that locks the elbow.


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

I do overhead tricep with a rope pully thingy......(loving my tech language)

and it burns more than any other tri exercise that I do..............


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Thank you! I like it too. :thumb:


" Whose That Girl"....Lovin your new Avi :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm back from my conference and suffering from a summer cold/running around in the dunes at 3am without a jumper. No training until I regain the ability to talk or and breathe.

Thanks for all the help re my rubbish shoulders. V4Victory...you've already got an extremely nice lat spread going on. If anything I think I should be envious of you!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Glad you're back, missed you :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Glad you're back, missed you :bounce:


Missed you tooooooo!!!!!

Exceptionally annoyed I can't go train today. Can't even walk to the kitchen without having to stop n gasp for breath! Curled up in bed with hot lemon and honey. Ravenous. Can't eat anything. Ho hum....the world of shakes it is then! :thumb:

I'm looooooving your avvy BTW babe!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Get well soon Princes.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thats winger!

There'll be no updates training wise for a while as I managed to inhale too much smoke at the bonfire on Friday and have irritated the lining of my lungs, apparently. Well, that's what the doc thinks. Personally I think running around the sand dunes at 3am, drunk, wearing a blanket poncho, but no jumper, may have been a greater contributing factor to my chest and throat infection. 

Regardless, I have the appetite of an anorexic grandmother, am drowning in my own snot...resemble Rudolph the RedNosed Reindeer and can no longer eat the only thing I was capable of (tomatoes and cottage cheese) as some evil wee pixie, who shall remain nameless *cough* IB *cough* *hack* *spit* *blow* informed me that mix reminded him of a burst abscess. :ban:

I am not a nice person to be around when I am ill...and am even less happy about the fact that instead of hibernating in bed all day watching horror movies I had to go to work for a course. Mutter.

Feel free to entertain me with amusing stories.

I may try and eat some strawberries later.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Must be a grumpy virus going around then, i managed to get an entire sentence out of IB today and no more, so much for mr happy :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Must be a grumpy virus going around then, i managed to get an entire sentence out of IB today and no more, so much for mr happy :lol:


 :lol: You want to know mean? That bugger posted pics of chocolate muffins, cocktails and freckles on my FB page and wondered why I was annoyed? Punish him in the gym for me!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ponchos, alchohol and snot.....sounds like a wicked weekend :0)


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Get well soon Lys, sorry to hear you are feeling under the weather


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Just popped in to see how you're feeling now Lys...


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Argh babe, u sound like ya need fussin. * big hugs* xXx


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Stop being such a fvcking pu55y GB. Talk about wo"MAN flu"

Launching unfeasibly large amounts of steel skywards til you p1ss blood out of every vent will teach your feable body not to fvck around with you anymore. Lying around in a puddle of your own p1ss and snot is just gayer than me allowing DMCC access to my sheriffs badge!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Uriel said:


> Stop being such a fvcking pu55y GB. Talk about wo"MAN flu"
> 
> Launching unfeasibly large amounts of steel skywards til you p1ss blood out of every vent will teach your feable body not to fvck around with you anymore. Lying around in a puddle of your own p1ss and snot is just gayer than me allowing DMCC access to my sheriffs badge!


See this is what I am talking about. Uriel is a perfect example of beating around the bush and not coming out and saying what he means. :innocent:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Stop being such a fvcking pu55y GB. Talk about wo"MAN flu"
> 
> Launching unfeasibly large amounts of steel skywards til you p1ss blood out of every vent will teach your feable body not to fvck around with you anymore. Lying around in a puddle of your own p1ss and snot is just gayer than me allowing DMCC access to my sheriffs badge!


hahahahahahaaaaa sorry GB,uriel makes laugh sometimes too much!!!!

whats with the woman flu????

just popped in to see whats going on,aint been here for ages!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

anabolic ant said:


> hahahahahahaaaaa sorry GB,uriel makes laugh sometimes too much!!!!
> 
> whats with the woman flu????
> 
> just popped in to see whats going on,aint been here for ages!!!


Me either, it's been, well, about half a day....lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Stop being such a fvcking pu55y GB. Talk about wo"MAN flu"
> 
> Launching unfeasibly large amounts of steel skywards til you p1ss blood out of every vent will teach your feable body not to fvck around with you anymore. Lying around in a puddle of your own p1ss and snot is just gayer than me allowing DMCC access to my sheriffs badge!


See now I have a grin on my face! Uriel.....I'm not really complaining, I just posted it up so people could get a giggle at how much of a numpty I've been. Well I am slightly aggravated that I can't train but it could be worse. I could have to work in the cold labs this week

Thanks for all the sympathy the rest of you! 

Mr Ant, I thought you'd abandoned my journal for ever. :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Think I might be joining u GB...woke up with glands like football studs.....eyes like a crack whore...throat like George Burns.......budge up:mellow: :blink: :no:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

So Lys - how are you now?!



Muchos love coming your way xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

You feeling better yet? Do you need me to email you a naked photo of myself to help your recovery process??:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> You feeling better yet? Do you need me to email you a naked photo of myself to help your recovery process??:laugh:


I think I will not recover unless you send one...*GB checks in box* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Went to doc again today been given giant blue pills to swallow...why do docs give you HUMONGOUS pills when you have a swollen throat? Anywho, back in bed and going back to sleep in about 1/2 n hour.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I think I will not recover unless you send one...*GB checks in box* :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Went to doc again today been given *giant blue pills to swallow...*why do docs give you HUMONGOUS pills when you have a swollen throat? Anywho, back in bed and going back to sleep in about 1/2 n hour.


VIAGRA...thats the last thing you need!!:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> VIAGRA...thats the last thing you need!!:laugh:


Viagra are small pale blue pills (not that I know or anything:innocent. These are giant, bright blue pills. Had to cut em in 1/2 to swallow em and by goodness do they taste rank!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Viagra are small pale blue pills (not that I know or anything:innocent. These are giant, bright blue pills. Had to cut em in 1/2 to swallow em and by goodness do they taste rank!


Crush 'em and sawllow GB...are u all snuggled up in bed?

whose taking care of you


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I am all snuggled up in bed. Everyone else is at work


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> *I am all snuggled up in bed*. Everyone else is at work


Good....xx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Are you sure you are supposed to swallow them from the top end? :0)


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Don't used suppositories taste like sh1t. :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

The pills are definitely supposed to be taken orally. Feeling much better already. Only been awake for a grand total of 5hours today. Even managed to eat something. So its onwards and upwards! Woooo!!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I feel perfectly fine and full of energy!

Lol get well soon auntie Lys


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Well I feel perfectly fine and full of energy!
> 
> Lol get well soon auntie Lys


Karma, little nephew, karma, will bite you on that well muscled behind if you don't watch it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Karma, little nephew, karma, will bite you on that well muscled behind if you don't watch it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well I must have pis5ed someone off recently with everything that's happened!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Well I must have pis5ed someone off recently with everything that's happened!


Awwwww. Don't worry babe, I'm only teasing and things are on the up! You know they are!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Awwwww. Don't worry babe, I'm only teasing and things are on the up! You know they are!


Haha not really! Still need to get there.


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> The pills are definitely supposed to be taken orally. Feeling much better already. Only been awake for a grand total of 5hours today. Even managed to eat something. So its onwards and upwards! Woooo!!!


Great to hear hun:thumb: :bounce: Glad you are feeling better. It must be the blue mystery pills:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hows the patient today?

xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Feel a lot better, swelling of throat down, but glands more inflammed. Problem has spread to my sinuses and my balance has gone. Walked into 4 walls, 3 doorframes and fallen over twice. Back in bed and about to go to sleep again. I WILL be better tomorrow. :yes:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Feel a lot better, swelling of throat down, but glands more inflammed. Problem has spread to my sinuses and my balance has gone. Walked into 4 walls, 3 doorframes and fallen over twice. Back in bed and about to go to sleep again. I WILL be better tomorrow. :yes:


Thats the spirit my lovely!

Hope you feel better soon! I think everyone is a bit poorly at the mo, it sucks ass!

xxxxx


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Feel a lot better, swelling of throat down, but glands more inflammed. Problem has spread to my sinuses and my balance has gone. Walked into 4 walls, 3 doorframes and fallen over twice. Back in bed and about to go to sleep again. I WILL be better tomorrow. :yes:


don't force it hun....let it take its course...let your body heal:thumbup1:

xx


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

how are you feeling today honey........still poorly :crying:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Are u alive Gb :confused1: just dropped by hope ur feeling better


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I spent all day asleep again...the only good thing about being ill is catching up on sleep. Managed to eat a bit and now have strawberries. Nom nom nom. Work tomorrow, can't afford to take any more time off


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

strawberries mmmmm!

doesnt beat my quark and PB though, although its a close call!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Yummy! Strawberries!!!

Awww honey - I hope you beat this horrible illness soon!

xxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> strawberries mmmmm!
> 
> doesnt beat my quark and PB though, although its a close call!


Quark???? *vomit* :cursing:

The Germans are obsessed with quark. When I first arrived I decided to treat myself to a cream bun for my cheat meal. Bit into it. It was a quark bun. :ban:"Yurrrrrrrrrgggggkkkkkk" is the nearest word I can use to describe the shock. I spat it out and have never touched the stuff since.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Quark???? *vomit* :cursing:
> 
> The Germans are obsessed with quark. When I first arrived I decided to treat myself to a cream bun for my cheat meal. Bit into it. It was a quark bun. :ban:"Yurrrrrrrrrgggggkkkkkk" is the nearest word I can use to describe the shock. I spat it out and have never touched the stuff since.


i loveeee it, a 'quark bun' mmmmm heaven!


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I spent all day asleep again...the only good thing about being ill is catching up on sleep. Managed to eat a bit and now have strawberries. Nom nom nom. Work tomorrow, can't afford to take any more time off


Have you tried gargling with asprin (soluble ones) that always helps me with bad tonsils.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I have a messed up cough.....

After tonsil pain last week, I'm fine till bedtime, then my nose starts to block and my throat goes dry and i get a horrible tickly cough...I eventually get to sleep then wake up at 4am coughing...... :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Day 4 of this, I'm bored now!!!!!

I'd recommend the hottest chilli you can stand to kill the germs in your throat :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Get well soon Lys!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Quark?

Never heard of it.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Quark?
> 
> Never heard of it.


seriously?

its a soft cheese...mmmm delicious :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Quark?
> 
> Never heard of it.


It's cottage cheese without the lumps......

Despite the claims, it's horrible to cook with and curdles :cursing:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

paul s said:


> Have you tried gargling with asprin (soluble ones) that always helps me with bad tonsils.


Damn, I never thought of that before, that is genius. Reps a plenty mate!

My Mom used to make us gargle with salt water and that works too.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

quark is named after the sound you make when you gag after a few too many drinks...or in this case...after eating the quark.

yurgggghhhh


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

winger said:


> Damn, I never thought of that before, that is genius. Reps a plenty mate!
> 
> My Mom used to make us gargle with salt water and that works too.


Yeah but soluble aspirin taste better (sure they do a lemon flavoured one :laugh: )

Better if you gargle with soluble aspirin mixed with JD.......


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Don't you have to be careful with aspirin ? i'm sure i've heard "tales" of people coughing up blood after gargling with it... of course this may be B/S


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

POPPA BEAR said:


> Don't you have to be careful with aspirin ? i'm sure i've heard "tales" of people coughing up blood after gargling with it... of course this may be B/S


Think it's only a problem if you react badly to it


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

So you do have to be careful....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey everyone...I spent the day coughing and spluttering at work.

Paul, brill idea. I don't actually have tonsils which is why I'm having such trouble swallowing as the infection went straight to my lymph glands. However the aspirin trick seems to be working well.

Poppa Bear, you are right,a lot of people do not realise that if you exceed the recommended dosage for aspirin it can have serious consquences. In short it can cause renal failure. It is well documented in the medical literature that people who do a "cry for help" suicide attempt by downing a whole bottle of aspirin can in fact die, because if you are not treated within 24hours total renal failure and death occurs.

In other news, apparently swine flu is now a pandemic (excuse me while I fall off my chair laughing) so perhaps I have that. :lol:


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

hi darling hope your feeling better


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hey everyone...I spent the day coughing and spluttering at work.
> 
> Paul, brill idea. I don't actually have tonsils which is why I'm having such trouble swallowing as the infection went straight to my lymph glands. However the aspirin trick seems to be working well.
> 
> ...


Really?

I know a paracetamol overdose is nasty cos it causes liver failure or at the very least permanent liver damage...aspirin makes the blood too acidic but thought the fatal dose was at least 30....and 10 for paracetamol (though tbh I only take 3 aspirin at a time)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Maybe it was paracetamol. I always get the 2 confused.

Regardless....I am feeling much much better today!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Maybe it was paracetamol. I always get the 2 confused.
> 
> Regardless....I am feeling much much better today!


Glad your on the up Babe:thumbup1:

x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I am indeedy and I fully expect to weigh a good 3 kg less on the shear volume of flem I've been coughing this last week. The human body's ability to produce mucus is unbelievable!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I am indeedy and I fully expect to weigh a good 3 kg less on the shear volume of flem I've been coughing this last week. The human body's ability to produce mucus is unbelievable!


MMMMMMmmmmmmmmm........ Thats sounds yummy:laugh:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> I am indeedy and I fully expect to weigh a good 3 kg less on the shear volume of flem I've been coughing this last week. The human body's ability to produce mucus is unbelievable!


this made me feel slightly ill :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> this made me feel slightly ill :whistling:


 :lol: You obviously haven't been hanging round ESN enough if a simple comment like that made you fill ill! :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol: You obviously haven't been hanging round ESN enough if a simple comment like that made you fill ill! :lol:


funny you should mention esn, it hasnt let me log in these past fee weeks:confused1: might give it a try later, its my first home


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> funny you should mention esn, it hasnt let me log in these past fee weeks:confused1: might give it a try later, its my first home


Did you change your password and forget? I can reset it tomorrow when I've sobered up if you can't remember it?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Did you change your password and forget? I can reset it tomorrow when I've sobered up if you can't remember it?


no i didnt, not that i can remember. I'll have a go tomorrow, fingers crossed!! No point sobering up now anyway, its the weekend :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> when I've sobered up if you can't remember it?


My kind of woman. :beer:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> My kind of woman. :beer:


Love ya long time darling....Go enjoy the S&S thread before I sober up, freak out and delete the pic. :lol:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Love ya long time darling....Go enjoy the S&S thread before I sober up, freak out and delete the pic. :lol:


S&S? picture? freak out?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Lol! My attempt to live up to the standard Zara set...course I can't match it, still I contribute in my own special way


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Love ya long time darling....Go enjoy the S&S thread before I sober up, freak out and delete the pic. :lol:


oooooooh nice. Going there right now!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> oooooooh nice. Going there right now!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Here is a link if anyone was interested, I know I damn sure was and glad I looked. :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Just had a browse threw hun hope all is well and good to see ur still at it :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Leafy thanks for dropping by. Nowt going on here ATM as I am still ill and not able to train. If I'm not recovered by the end of the week the docs wanna do more tests and find out if the smoke inhalation has caused probs. Joy!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Oooh Janet, you temptress you!

I was at a conference a week and a half ago. On the last night we had a BBQ and bonfire. Turns out the wood burnt had something nasty on it, so all of us who were sitting round it chewing the fat till late developed chest infections due to smoke inhalation. I'm still suffering and the docs are a touch concerned now. Still I am sure it'll clear up in the next couple of days and I can go train....yippppppeeee


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry to hear your not 100%


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Paul. It sucks. I feel fine but have considerable shortness of breath and am drowning in flem. I've been ordered not to train as even going up the stairs is leaving me gasping for breath. Just thankful I don't smoke!


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

let me know how you get on with the tests. just take the time and do some positive things ie better way to workout, how to make them more intensive. etc x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Just here to show some love......I'm not training today either due to usual girly crap but I have someone coming over later with snacks and a hug so that'll make me feel better :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> Here is a link if anyone was interested, I know I damn sure was and glad I looked. :thumbup1:


Bump for home..............lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Bump for home..............lol


Sorry the pic is gone Hackskii. It got linked on another forum and when I clicked it, even tho I was not logged into UKM at the time the pic still showed. The pics I put in the AL were for members there not the whole internet, so I've removed it.

If you want it that much PM me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Get better will you sugar  ....I want to see some more training reported in the near future!! Wishing you a speedy recovery. That flem situation sounds nasty!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Get well soon GB, sounds nasty!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Let me know if you need your throat massaged. :lol:

Get well soon GB.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Sorry the pic is gone Hackskii. It got linked on another forum and when I clicked it, even tho I was not logged into UKM at the time the pic still showed. The pics I put in the AL were for members there not the whole internet, so I've removed it.
> 
> If you want it that much PM me. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Begging is not my style.

PM me chick.......... :thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

hey GB...been a while since i been round here...whats cooking?

hahahaha just joking cos i read you got throat burn or something bad(your not just covering and really it was some deep throat gagging biz going on)

...get well soon...plenty of water!!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks GB

Your last rep for my massiveness put me over a million

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Thanks GB
> 
> Your last rep for my massiveness put me over a million
> 
> xxxxxxxx


Well I could only support the most alpha of alphas now!

You're welcome, buy me a stella at the next show I go to and I'll consider it quits! :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Are u better?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

A bit....I can walk for 10mins now without bending double and trying to cough up a lung. Back at work tomorrow as I am going crazy at home. Hope to be training again this weekend....!!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> A bit....I can walk for 10mins now without bending double and trying to cough up a lung. Back at work tomorrow as I am going crazy at home. Hope to be training again this weekend....!!!! :bounce: :bounce:


Training for July:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Finally back in the gym, but too knackered to write it up tonight.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Finally back in the gym, but too knackered to write it up tonight.


Good for you


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Good for you


You're looking very hench there gorgeous! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> You're looking very hench there gorgeous! :thumb:


Thank You GB...i needed that xx


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Finally back in the gym, but too knackered to write it up tonight.


go have a good rest sweetie..... you prob def totally deserve it xx


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Finally back in the gym, but too knackered to write it up tonight.


Happy days! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

thought i would pop in and say Hi

:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

*wonders if it's safe to come in here without having to ring the 'unclean' bell?*


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ShaunMc said:


> thought i would pop in and say Hi
> 
> :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


Hey darling! Thanks for popping in! :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> *wonders if it's safe to come in here without having to ring the 'unclean' bell?*


 :lol: Yes. I am no longer part of the realms of the undead. Tho I am at work...joy to the world. I will write up yesterdays cheeky little workout later...when I have finished with this dataset.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You playing with ya rocks again :0)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

TOday I wrestling with the tricky issue of phytoplankton who insist on growing like crazy over the weekend so I need to come in and take measurements.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I got some phytoplankton that need measuring. :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fly bye>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Love you chickie. :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Finally got the all clear to train again. Unfortunately a gas leak meant I left work really late. Cycled home, grabbed stuff and got to gym 35mins before closing.

Saturday 20th June - Week A, Workout 1

Components

Cycle to gym

Very quick RC warm up

T=0

A1 - Front Squats ATG Tempo 4-1-X-0, Rest 90): 30kg x8 : 40kg x5 : 30kg x8 : 30kg x8 : 30kg x5

A2 - Good Morning, feet wide (Tempo 4-0-X-0), Rest 90): 30kg x5 : 40kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 50kg x5

Garrrgle! 3weeks out the gym really made itself felt. Cycling the 10km to get here in time to train meant my quads were pumped already. GM nice and strong, but stayed relatively light and didn't want to push it. Front squats I was very disappointed with. Still, clean grip. Next time I'll clean the bar up as my hand placement always works better with that as a start.

B1 - 1 Arm Supported Standing DB Press, Neutral Grip (Tempo 4-1-X-0, Rest 10-60): 10kg x10 : 10kg x10 : 10kg x10

B2 - Isometric Lateral Raise 1 1/4 Rep, Bent over Crucifix (Tempo 2-0-X-1, Rest 10-60): 3kg x10 : 3kg x9 : 2kg x9

My shoulders finally seem to be coping with the standing DB press a bit better and actually feel stronger. Just to change things up I did the crucifix bent over to hit the rear delts more and damn did this burn!

T=33min - out of time. Honestly though I'm not sure how much longer I could have trained for. Sore legs today. Can't wait for rugby on Tuesday!

Cycled home.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Glad to see your back at it Lys!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Glad to see your back at it Lys!!! :thumbup1:


Thank you sugar!

It's great to be back doing morning cardio too, sets me up for the day. Expect an explanation for Sat's workout to be posted up tonight. :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good Monday Morning GB....don't work too hard xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Good Monday Morning GB....don't work too hard xx


Work work...buzzzzz......Work. Have coffee and 10mins procrastination on UKM.

Interesting side effects of low carbing. I can't sit still, except after my last meal of the day when I turn into a sloth. I have the shakes...but am not taking anything that could cause them and my dreams are turning into the most vivid surreal things! :huh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Work work...buzzzzz......Work. Have coffee and 10mins procrastination on UKM.
> 
> Interesting side effects of low carbing. I can't sit still, except after my last meal of the day when I turn into a sloth. I have the shakes...but am not taking anything that could cause them and my dreams are turning into the most vivid surreal things! :huh:


Funny that...im back on ZMA as of last nite and the crazieness has started!! Always get vivid dreams on it.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Thank you sugar!
> 
> It's great to be back doing morning cardio too, sets me up for the day. Expect an explanation for Sat's workout to be posted up tonight. :thumb:


Liar, theres no good points of doing morning cardio :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Funny that...im back on ZMA as of last nite and the crazieness has started!! Always get vivid dreams on it.


That's the really weird thing. i'm not on ZMA ATM.

Oh and when you gonna stick up some progress pics hunk? :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Liar, theres no good points of doing morning cardio :lol:


 :lol: Well this morning I was 1/2 asleep and going "ow ow ow" as my legs objected. After 1/2 hour I opened my eyes and discovered I was in teh 24hr supermarket and my stomach was informing me it wanted chocolate biscuits for breakfast. :ban:

So I bought mushrooms instead. You missing his grouchiness yet?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> That's the really weird thing. i'm not on ZMA ATM.
> 
> Oh and when you gonna stick up some progress pics hunk? :thumb:


I know, I know, was pretty **** with my journal:laugh:....will do it better next time, head was a bit wrecked with a few other factors going on.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah not surprised......I lok forward to MK2! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm still hacking a bit but I'm blowed if I am gonna vegetate any longer. 

Cardio

Got dragged to a dance studio for Dance cardio. Apparently I would love it. Cue 45mins flailing around like an uncoordinated sack of potatoes. I would say it was the dance of the sugarplum fairy...but I believe she had rhythm.

Have been told I am bulky and if I come on a regular basis I can slim down to a dancer's physique. I am not enthusiastic but I have this horrid feeling in the pit of my stomach that I shall be dragged back again. Was also told I would get better with practise as I learn to feel the moves and the problem is that I am thinking too much.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

There is probably some truth in it, you should put the weights in the bin as you'll turn into a monster and noone will find you attractive.

I had a similar predicament at the pub on saturday (driving i might add) - my mate was going on about how a calorie blowout (presumably he included alcohol in this statement) is good for the body because it keeps your metabolism fired up.

I can imagine it goes into overdrive the morning after when i can't eat bugger all because i feel like death! :lol:


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm still hacking a bit but I'm blowed if I am gonna vegetate any longer.
> 
> Cardio
> 
> ...


don't do it, who wants to look like a ballerina.

Nothing against them, just abit to skinny.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Paul it was modern dance, but there is absolutely no worry or risk of me ending up looking like a ballerina.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Paul it was modern dance, but there is absolutely no worry or risk of me ending up looking like a ballerina.


LOL

**imagines GB in a pink tutu.....pirouetting around the room**

Perhaps for UKM orgy?! Ahem, I mean party!

:bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> LOL
> 
> **imagines GB in a pink tutu.....pirouetting around the room**
> 
> ...


Hhahahahahhahahaha! I just choked laughing. Me in a pink tutu. Not likely. I felt stupid enough in joggers and a vest.

Always wanted to try pole dancing tho. But there's nowhere here you can do it for sport and I am NOT going to get a job in one of the port strip joints. :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

GB, I have a pole you can dance on.........ooopsie, did I just say that?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

winger said:


> I got some phytoplankton that need measuring. :whistling:





winger said:


> GB, I have a pole you can dance on.........ooopsie, did I just say that?


dry month by any chance winger? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> LOL
> 
> **imagines GB in a pink tutu.....
> 
> :bounce:


I kind of see Lys more in a black latex dominatrix outfit:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> I kind of see Lys more in a black latex dominatrix outfit:thumb:


 :rolleye:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hhahahahahhahahaha! I just choked laughing. Me in a pink tutu. Not likely. I felt stupid enough in joggers and a vest.
> 
> *Always wanted to try pole dancing tho. But there's nowhere here you can do it for sport and I am NOT going to get a job in one of the port strip joints*. :lol:


Hey Chick

Glad to see you are feeling better 

Shame about not having any pole dancing lessons around where you are, I go a lot on Monday nights, it's so much fun, I'm not one for seducing the pole but the tricks are ace! You can buy poles for about £40 that you can put up at home!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Incredible Bulk said:


> dry month by any chance winger? :lol:


Busted.....lol :beer:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey Chick
> 
> Glad to see you are feeling better
> 
> Shame about not having any pole dancing lessons around where you are, I go a lot on Monday nights, it's so much fun, I'm not one for seducing the pole but the tricks are ace! You can buy poles for about £40 that you can put up at home!


 Well it would a guaranteed way to make a couple of 100quid senting it into a you've been framed programme. GBs guide on how to fall on your head while attempting to be clever.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have only fallen off once but that's because I lost momentum, got stuck, started laughing and just gave up! I usually end up with friction burn/ bruises all over my arms and legs as I'll do it for hours at a time, I was so proud the first time I managed to spin round backwards, upside down by one arm and a leg!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

do you still climb? i used to be really into it, before i caught the "gym bug" did quite a few great trips, but then got big 

Still try and go bouldering as often as possible - find it a good way to maintain some form of flexibility and functional strength :thumbup1: , but serious lack of manoverability and extra bulk mean im pretty limited to what i can do now - although the extra strength can help a bit on the overhangs (providing the holds are nice and positive :whistling: )


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


> do you still climb? i used to be really into it, before i caught the "gym bug" did quite a few great trips, but then got big
> 
> Still try and go bouldering as often as possible - find it a good way to maintain some form of flexibility and functional strength :thumbup1: , but serious lack of manoverability and extra bulk mean im pretty limited to what i can do now - although the extra strength can help a bit on the overhangs (providing the holds are nice and positive :whistling: )


I actually got back into lifting weights to help with my climbing.

Unfortunately I've not been in a few months now, as my climbing partner's GF was getting a bit cross we were buggering off climbing 3x a week. Then rugby season started and I was in no physical state to climb too.

But yes, when David gets back from the Arctic in September we'll start doing it again regularly. I'm a bit limited here in North Germany as it is mud and all climbing has to be done on artifical walls. Used to live in Edinburgh and loved bouldering. That is my prefered type.

Nice cross over between climbing and lifting re the grip strength and my forearms are one of my best body parts. But you're right, I've put on a ton, well over 10kg as a result of lifting and that has definitely hampered my climbing. Still climbing destroys my core and that helpss the lifting.

I've now got 2 chalk bags one for the gym and one for climbing.

May get some bouldering in in Corsica in August. Can't wait to climb on some real rock.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I actually got back into lifting weights to help with my climbing.
> 
> Unfortunately I've not been in a few months now, as my climbing partner's GF was getting a bit cross we were buggering off climbing 3x a week. Then rugby season started and I was in no physical state to climb too.
> 
> ...


oooh lucky you - Corsica is fantastic!

i actually use my harness as a "dipping belt" these days :whistling: oh and the manager at my old gym went ape when i tried using chalk for deadlifts  ...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


> oooh lucky you - Corsica is fantastic!
> 
> i actually use my harness as a "dipping belt" these days :whistling: oh and the manager at my old gym went ape when i tried using chalk for deadlifts  ...


 :lol: I use chalk in my gym as I don't think they know what to make of me. I get my German pronounciation wrong occasionally and the words "chalk" and "war" are spelt almost the same in German but pronounced differently. I got it wrong and instead of asking if I could use chalk asked if I could start a war.

So they just let me get on with it. :whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> I got it wrong and instead of asking if I could use chalk asked if I could start a war.
> 
> So they just let me get on with it. :whistling:


That is funny GB.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> That is funny GB.


It's also very true. Tho I do seem to get my own way a lot because apparently I have a French accent when I talk German and it makes people go a bit gooey apparently. :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

CarbWhore said:


> oooh lucky you - Corsica is fantastic!
> 
> i actually use my harness as a "dipping belt" these days :whistling: oh and the manager at my old gym went ape when i tried using chalk for deadlifts  ...


Ditto that, i went to Corsica a few years ago and christ almighty it was HOT. Spent 2 weeks by the pool and did nothing more :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Right. So I've changed my training a little. This programme is aimed at rugby specific training. So the weights and exercises are aimed at complementing rugby and improving things like explosive strength. It is hard. Or felt that way tonight!

*Tuesday 23rd June - Week 1, Workout 2*

RC work = 10mins

*Movements*

*A1 - *Front Squat (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 120): Bar x5 : 30kg x5 : 35kg x5 : 40kg x5 : 42.5kg x5 : 45kg x4 :47.5kg x3 : 50kg x2 : 52.5kg 1 : 40kg x3 : 40kg x4

*B1 - *Incline DB Press, 45 Degrees, Palms In (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 75): 6.5kgx10 : 10kg x10 : 12.5kg x8 : 12.5kg x7 : 10kg x10

*B2 - *40kg assisted Pull Up, Wide Grip (Tempo...tempo? I was impressed to even do any prob 2-1-X-0 Rest 75): 8 : 8 : 7 : 5 : 5

*B3 - *DB Oblique Side Bend, reps = per side (Tempo 3-1-x-0 Rest 75): 6.5kg x11 : 7.5kg x11 : 10kg x11 : 10kg x11 : 10kg x11

T=60

*Comments*

After the crap time I had with clean grip for front squats on Saturday I decided the only way I was gonna get these puppies down would be by cleaning the bar up at the start of each set and then squatting. Much better. Grip nice, placement perfect and core hammered.

The alternating sets were quite demanding, especially using the slow negatives. Pullups, well I can't do a BW pullup let alone a side-to-side one so went with assisted, yes huge amount of weight on the assist but this will be dropped next time. Lats now kicking in HOORAY!!! DB oblique side bends are deceptively bitchy on the core, just concentrated on holding the abs tight.

Thoroughly enjoyed it. Low carb empty feeling hit me cyclin home and I just kept repeating a food mantra until I made it home.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

good work lys


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol: I use chalk in my gym as I don't think they know what to make of me. I get my German pronounciation wrong occasionally and the words "chalk" and "war" are spelt almost the same in German but pronounced differently. I got it wrong and instead of asking if I could use chalk asked if I could start a war.
> 
> So they just let me get on with it. :whistling:


*FPMSL* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice fronties, i do miss doing them, but i found as i was reaching my true 10 rep max my head felt it was going to explode after every set, not a nice feeling for the rest of the session, so i switched for something easier like 15's for back squats :whistling:

Have you tried the crossover grip or do you think it's more stress on the core with the clean grip?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Low carb empty feeling hit me cyclin home and I just kept repeating a food mantra until I made it home.


Patent that mantra and sell it, god knows I would buy it.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Nice fronties, i do miss doing them, but i found as i was reaching my true 10 rep max my head felt it was going to explode after every set, not a nice feeling for the rest of the session, so i switched for something easier like 15's for back squats :whistling:
> 
> Have you tried the crossover grip or do you think it's more stress on the core with the clean grip?


I used to do cross grip due to lack of flexibility, but the weight is unevenly distributed. Bar and weight is much better balanced and core hit with a clean grip.

But if I have the bar on the squat rack and try and take it off using a clean grip I really struggle to get the placement right. If I clean the bar up from the floor is naturally sits correctly on the grove my delts make.

I try and keep reps slightly lower on heavy compounds and Oly lifts as fatigue on high reps causes form compromise....and that way injury lies.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

*Thursday 25th June - Week 1, Workout 3*

*Movements*

*A1 - *RDL Double OH Grip (Tempo 4-0-X-1 Rest 120): 40kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 70kg x3 : 80kg xF :evil: 70kg x2 : 65kg x5 : 65kg x4 : 65kg x3 : 65kg x2

*B1 - *Decline DB Tricep Extension, Rotation Grip (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest 75): 10kg x10 : 10kg x10 : 10kg x10 :10kg x10 : 10kg x10

*B2 - *Close Grip Chins 35kg assist (Tempo 2-1-X-1 Rest 75): 6 : 6 : 4 : 4 : 4

*C1 - *Pallof Press, reps per side shown, (Tempo 3-0-X-0 Rest 60): 10kg x10 : 15kg x10 : 10kg x10

T=49

Cycled home

*D1 - *Glute Ham Raise (Tempo 3-0-X-0 Rest 60): 3 : 3 : 3

*Comments*

God I needed to train. Yesterday was a day from hell where everything that could have gone squiffy went squiffy, culminating in me swallowing my tongue stud.

This was great. Low carbs not hitting me yet. RDL was double overhand grip as the last thing I want to do is screw up my thumb again. Forgot chalk. Lift limited by sweaty hands rather than grip strength.

Pullups using less weight on the assist and definitely feeling my lats kick in. The alternating sets absolutely battered my triceps.

Went to do GHR on the lat pulldown machine and got told off by gym staff for doing dangerous stuff. So gave the Pallof Presses a try, much harder than I thought they were gonna be. I've still got intermittent abs spasms over an hour later.

Cycled home and used my purpose built GHR machine. It rocks, but I'd forgotten I need to buy some foam to wrap round the foot bar as its killing my achilles. So reps limited by that at present.

Re the cut, vascularity is up, with the bicep and forearm veins coming out to ply and you can see the veins that run up each side of my abs. Arm definition also improved. Will be taking pics this weekend so hopefully that'll show up.

Re Pallof Presses, it absolutely hammers the core. You set the handle on the cable cross over about waist height. Grip a D handle in both hands and walk out so you are a 90degrees and there is tension in the cable. Squat down enough to engage the glutes, 1/4 squat maybe. The simply push the handle away from you in a straight line then bring back to stomach. You are resisting the sideways pull of the weight. I loooove it!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

It's been said on other boards that people don't know what Pallof Presses are:

They are an anti-rotational exercise for your core.

Couple of nice links:

Click HERE and





 - note, in the second vid, the guy is still rotating so the weight is actually a wee bit too heavy for him.

My core huuuuuuurrrrrtttssss today!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Impressed with the veins down the side of the abs....swap you for a mega deadlift? :0)


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym staff coming out with stuff like that are a pain, thankfully mine seem to just let everyone get on with whatever they're doing!

Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Impressed with the veins down the side of the abs....swap you for a mega deadlift? :0)


Ahh...you can only SEE my veins, due to my glow-in-the-dark whiteness. Not got vascularity there yet...need to get the abs first! :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahh...you can only SEE my veins, due to my glow-in-the-dark whiteness. Not got vascularity there yet...need to get the abs first! :lol:


Glow in dark? So if I stand you in the corner of my room, you'll be like a wee nightlight?! :laugh: 

Good stuff on the veins though... I like seeing veins when training, definitely shows progress... but scary though, think people look at you funny!

:innocent:

Yay for pictures too!

x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Lolll! Yes I really am THAT white. 

Very happy about the veins but yes, everyone here looks at me like I am strange. You should see the looks my flatmates give me when i'm prepping my shakes for the day over the breakfast table. :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Your brother ordered the MT2 for you yet Lys?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> Your brother ordered the MT2 for you yet Lys?


Can't get hold of him :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Thanks for the links to the press vids, will give that a go on monday when I start my new programme. Might as well suffer with pain everywhere lol. Will have to figure it out as our cross cable machines at the gym only have high and low settings and none in the middle......
> 
> Sorry to hear about you swallowing the tongue stud....didn't even know you had one (adds it to list of fantasies about GB)
> 
> ...


You're welcome re the links GG my core hurts like crazy today. Next time I think I will use a lower weight, narrower stance and stand further away to really hit it hard. I posted up a proper decription of the exercise and how to do it in Advanced Bodybuilding section. The title is CORE TRAINING might be worth a look as you can also do it with bands and a partner, you don't need the cable cross over machine.

FB has fits like that sometimes which is very annoying. Re the injured finger, owwch! arnica pills you can take help a lot.

Your avvy keeps getting hotter and hotter. Your legs! WOWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

So here they are. My latest pics. :angry:

TBH I'm really disappointed. I was expecting a lot more visible progress. As you can see stomach is a big big weak point. But if I don't post em up to shame myself I won't progress.

However, no ass pic, as that was just too depressing.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Yay for pics!!!!

I shall have a good look later on and comment something more constructive!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> It's been said on other boards that people don't know what Pallof Presses are:
> 
> They are an anti-rotational exercise for your core.
> 
> ...


Wow, I never saw those before, I am going to do them.

Very interesting.

I had my back go out for the last few weeks and I am going to incourperate some really wild movements into my plans.

Bet this could be done with diffrent angles like military, and one arm pull downs, one arm cable rows and such.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Wow, I never saw those before, I am going to do them.
> 
> Very interesting.
> 
> ...


Hacks. I was so impressed with them I started a thread called CORE TRAINING in advanced training with the specifics of the exercise. Those 2 links aren't bad, but the guy is bending his legs too much in the first and the second is using too much weight.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

*calf jealousy*

:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> *calf jealousy*
> 
> :laugh:


Yes. They are 16" and even when my body fat goes down, which it will, I bet they'll still be a good 15" or so. :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

great pics GB, you know my feedback

lats/traps need to be brought up with those cracking shoulders.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> great pics GB, you know my feedback
> 
> lats/traps need to be brought up with those cracking shoulders.


Yeah your comments were really appreciated! It's weird though, my shoulders are weak as pie and I have hypertonic traps, which kick in when I want to engage my lats. Why is my weakest of the 3 muscles the biggest? :confused1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

traps are the weak link so they kick in when you do want to train back...

only as strong as your weakest link

same with benching, chest/triceps/shoulders...one of those will always fail before the other until it catches up, then the weakest link switches to another muscle


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> So here they are. My latest pics. :angry:
> 
> TBH I'm really disappointed. I was expecting a lot more visible progress. As you can see stomach is a big big weak point. But if I don't post em up to shame myself I won't progress.
> 
> *However, no ass pic*, as that was just too depressing.


Get the ass out woman, you know its fine as wine

Pics looking good Lys. Black and white one is my favorite. If you post an ass shot, that will be my new favorite:laugh:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think you look great but then again you already know that.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Coming on well enough. As I said - you ass is minto.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Get the ass out woman, you know its fine as wine
> 
> Pics looking good Lys. Black and white one is my favorite. If you post an ass shot, that will be my new favorite:laugh:


Just for you sugar!

This is a comparison pic from the start of last year. I was leaner then, I think, but I had much less muscle. Butt was bigger too. :lol:

There will be new pics next Sunday and yes, I shall put an ass pic up too. :laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

be careful with weekly pics, its a sharp double edged sword as changes although occuring all over your physique, may not be readily visible in pics.

it can dent your motivation/esteem if you have made progress in the gym/scales/tape measure but see no change in the pics.

i'd say pics every 2 weeks is best GB, it will provide better comparisons and not make you bounce off the walls while you doubt yourself.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Good point IB. But on Monday 6th I am off to sunny edinburgh, so I wanna take pics before my next cheat meal. Rollllllll on the 8th July!

I do expect to see progress by the 7th because I am back working 7days a week and in the cold lab, so if I don't see progress on 2x daily cardio, weights, diet and coldness and running around like a mad scientist, which I am, then I am heading off to the doc and demanding they check my T3 and T4 levels. :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Looking good Lys! You'll look ever better once you start MT2 and get a tan!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> Looking good Lys! You'll look ever better once you start MT2 and get a tan!


Yeah I know. My wonderful, wonderful brother has ordered it for me. So I'll get hold of it when I go visit him in July.

It will be lovely NOT to be described as like having skin like a china doll.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah I know. My wonderful, wonderful brother has ordered it for me. So I'll get hold of it when I go visit him in July.
> 
> It will be lovely NOT to be described as like having skin like a china doll.


Cool! you ordered your pins? I jabbed again and went bright red:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh no Janet! I really feel for you. My mum cannot tolerate wheat either and she suffers so much.

I agree with training being excellent for posture. When I first started up I had a very ample chest and used to get terrible back ache and walked a little stooped. I stand tall now, and my back is extremely strong.

Yes I really wish that everything developed at the same rate. It is also a bit annoying that my shoulders are huge...yet weak as can be.

Thank you for your comments I am feeling a lot more positive today.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> Cool! you ordered your pins? I jabbed again and went bright red:laugh:


Not yet. That's on the to-do list for today and once I actually have everything I better check the actual process. Still people are used to seeing my bright red at this time of year, so it won't make much difference to start. :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

*Saturday 27th June - Week B, Workout 2*

RC work combos alternated with BW squats

T=0

*A1 - Hang cleans, above knee (Tempo 1-1-X-1 Rest 120): Warm up 20kg x5*

*
30kg x5 : 40kg x5 : 45kg x3 : **50kg x1 **: 45kg x3 : 45kg x3*

*
*

*
**B1 - Snatch pull (Tempo 1-1-X-1 Rest 120): *

30kg x6 : 40kg x5 : 50kg x3 :!: : 47.5kg x3 : 45kg x3

*C1 Reverse grip pulldowns (Tempo 2-1-X-0 Rest 75):*

20kg x10 : 30kg x10 : 40kg x10 40kg x10

*C1 - DB Pullins, Reps = per side (Tempo 1-1-X-0 Rest 60):*

6.5kg x20 : 7.5kg x20 : 7.5kg x20 : 6.5kg x10

T =45min

Cardio

Nordic walker

20 min x 10% incline 6.0kmh max HR = 142

I do enjoy oly lifts. Unfortunately I seem to be a prize numpty right now. Not content with whacking my collar bone on the 50kg hangclean I went on to try and do the 50kg snatch pull through my chest. My bosom was not impressed.

Felt the lats engage for the 40kg sets on reverse grip pull down, will keep working on this. DB pullins were monstrously hard at 20reps per side. It's the 1 sec pause at the top that slays me. Cycle home was sloooooooow. Low carbs not hit me yet. Let's see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> I went on to try and do the 50kg snatch pull through my chest. My bosom was not impressed.


LOL


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Lol indeed winger. I have a very painful Oly bar bruise across the underside of said bosom this morning.

BUT I am down 6lb from last week! :bounce:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

brilliant start GB


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Trained back with focus on lats. Low carbs hit me tonight. Too tired to post it up. Will do tomorrow. Night people!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Night night sweetie!

xxxxx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Too tired to post it up. Will do tomorrow. Night people!


Looks like I get to save one of my roofies then. :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I've been spiked with roofies before...long story. Anyway all they do is make me projectile vomit. Sure you wouldn't want to deal with that!

Back on topic, I had planned to post yesterdays training today, but I'm still at work. Gonna try and get this  data set to play nice and then crash. Updates will take place tomorrow.

But, I did a lat specific back programme and although I'm too tired to have DOMS I did feel the wee buggers engage during training.

Right, back to the grind. :ban:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Quick update. I resisted the urge to stand on the scales this morning. But definitely leaning up. I'm back in a pair of trs I haven't been able to wear for about 9months, and they're baggy enough to cycle in. As they're light summer trs I am doubly happy I am not sweating my ass off in my greenhouse of an office in jeans.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Quick update. I resisted the urge to stand on the scales this morning. But definitely leaning up. I'm back in a pair of trs I haven't been able to wear for about 9months, and they're baggy enough to cycle in. As they're light summer trs I am doubly happy I am not sweating my ass off in my greenhouse of an office in jeans.


scales are work of the devil! congrats on the weight loss btw :thumbup1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good job on the weight loss GB.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Took some pics today, not happy and definitely unimpressed with the fuzzyness of the camera today. Maybe it needs a service. I've still not posted up this week's workouts but I'm about to go to bed, so I'll do that this weekend sometime.

Here's a couple of pics and yes, I know I look like an idiot in the front double bi post. My bro has likened the facial expressions I make to those of a constipated jellyfish...ahh he has such a way with words. :lol:


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Lys your more symmetrical than you give your self credit, arms ,shoulders looking fine. Plus your in proportion. You know where you want to be and you have all the answers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

Damn Lys!!!!!!!! Some major gunnage there:thumbup1: The bi's are looking good hun


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, the biceps are rather large, you look like you are a good puller.

Probably due to the rock climbing?


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

fab pictures lys.................stop being so damn hard on yourself all the time missy,

you have great structure and as paul s said its all symmetrical.............take a step back and smile and say

you know what Ive worked hard and I look good..............cause you do :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I think your waist looks leaner. Good job on the fat loss you sexy thing you.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Cheers everyone. Yeah, it could be worse. I must get round to uploading ths weeks workouts. Next week, I'll be visiting the folks so don't know how much training I'll get done. :ban:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Nice arms there Missy....curl ya hands in a bit closer to your head and twist your fist back behind you and lift you elbows a bit and they will look HUGE!!!!!! Tres impressed!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Not gonna be any training updates for a while, 1 handed typing takes too long.

Got hit by a car on my way to work this morning. Bit bashed up but OK. Hope to be back in the gym soon.

I really seem to hate the right side of my body!

I have to give a 10/10 for the hospital. The docs and radiology staff were wonderful and thorough. Been x-rayed and ultrasounded and given very powerful drugs. Gonna go pass out shortly. :thumb:

Oh and once I'm back in the gym different training style will start. :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

What the fek you like woman???? I'm going to get you an inflatable suit. Sending you BIG get better hugs but in the mean time enjoy the drugs and just be thankful you're in Germany if you were over here you'd still be sat in A&E! xxxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Nice arms there Missy....curl ya hands in a bit closer to your head and twist your fist back behind you and lift you elbows a bit and they will look HUGE!!!!!! Tres impressed!


Thanks babe!

A bit like this?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Damn! No way!!! Hope you get better soon, and nice guns they must be bigger than mine!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tips on posing Tan! WRT my arms are only 13"

As for accident prone, totally, with perfect timing. The bruises should be just perfect for the official photos at my bro's graduation. My mum is gonna kill me.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How did the accident happen?

Whos fault?

Damn woman, you are accident prone.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

oh no babe, i hope you have a speedy recovery

big lufs x


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Thanks for the tips on posing Tan! WRT my arms are only 13"
> 
> As for accident prone, totally, with perfect timing. The bruises should be just perfect for the official photos at my bro's graduation. My mum is gonna kill me.


We can be misfits together then! My old man will be sporting a cast on his lower arm at my graduation, numpty decided to clean out the gutters on a rickety ladder in the pouring rain! :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Aww sweetie, wishing you a speedy recovery! What are you like!

Much love and hugs

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone! You are wonderful. Smiling now. And yes, I am very special. :lol:

Car driver pulled straight out of a private carpark without stopping. There are dedicated cycle lanes here, but they form the outer metre of the pavement/sidewalk and often cardrivers just pull out straight across them.

The guy was going way too fast. I had no time to break, tried to swerve around but he pulled out so far I just went into the car at an angle. Still I've been more beat up moshing.

Luckily there were witnesses who called the police, who were really good. The driver tried to blame the accident on me, saying, get this, I was going to fast. :huh: You were the one in the car matey, a bicycle can't go that fast.

Morning cardio was a biatch today.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I hope the guys car is ok. Lol I am just kidding.

You sure are tough as nails.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG Lys - sorry to hear that ...sh!t

Get better soon ....that's all I seem to say to you these days

Go kill some plankton - it will make you feel better !

Oh yeah - suppose your arms are looking good [note: not jealous in the slightest...]

xxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Winger...I scratched the guy's paintwork up pretty bad. Any idea how to get car finish out of clothes?

Jem...Thankee babe! I am a numpty what can I say. Can't kill no plankton as I can't use my right arm. Still at least it means I had yesterday and today off work! Always a silver lining.

Now all I have to do is think of a suitable reason for my injuries my mum will believe.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

You ok this morning lys


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm feeling really sore today, but I'm not panicking about anything anymore. Trying to sleep last night was difficult as my jaw, head and neck were very tender. Now, I just feel like I've been moshing all night. Still can't use my right arm but that's OK. I'll be fine by Friday.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm feeling really sore today, but I'm not panicking about anything anymore. Trying to sleep last night was difficult as my jaw, head and neck were very tender. Now, I just feel like I've been moshing all night. Still can't use my right arm but that's OK. I'll be fine by Friday.


Just catching up...OMG..what a nightmare!!

Get well soon Missy xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Down another 3lb as of this morning too! Yay!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm back from sunny Scotland. It's pouring with rain and miserable here. Spent all day in hospital again for followups. They're not happy about something but I can't understand what. Gotta go back on Monday with my supervisor but as they're happy for me to go on Monday it can't be anything serious.

Still, at the risk of sounding like a moaning Mindy I could do with a hug. Not allowed to lift and I'm really depressed about it all. But I'm told this is probably the cutting, doesn't help the weight loss has stalled. Time to up cardio and cut cals a touch. Got the dentists next week to look at my teeth and then, hopefully, things will start to look up.


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm back from sunny Scotland. It's pouring with rain and miserable here. Spent all day in hospital again for followups. They're not happy about something but I can't understand what. Gotta go back on Monday with my supervisor but as they're happy for me to go on Monday it can't be anything serious.
> 
> Still, at the risk of sounding like a moaning Mindy I could do with a hug. Not allowed to lift and I'm really depressed about it all. But I'm told this is probably the cutting, doesn't help the weight loss has stalled. Time to up cardio and cut cals a touch. Got the dentists next week to look at my teeth and then, hopefully, things will start to look up.


Hey, hi, heloo...... Have an ehug from the bear...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Get well soon Lys.... Really sorry to hear about the accident. You'll be back at it in no time


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

***Big hugs!***

xxxx


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Hope you get better soon Lys....just started reading your journal :thumbup1:

Well done on the lard loss  xx


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Cheer up Babe....see it as a good rest...u will be fighting fit in no time xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind words everyone, you rock.

I'm actually pretty fine, I think you need the rough to appreciate the good, so I know things are gonna rock pretty soon......After all I have less than 2 weeks of dieting left! YIPPEE!

Back in .DE from Scotland where I saw my bro graduate, he got one of only four 2:1s handed out. :rockon: I am so very very proud of him. Got to see a whole host of mates too who I haven't seen in years. Met my best mate's new lady and it looks like they're in it for the long haul so things are pretty fantastical.

Tomorrow I should get the all clear to start training again. As I only have 3 weeks till I head off on a work trip I've decided to try a completely different type of training a go and experiment with HIT. Should be interesting.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Interesting  Will be following Xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Tomorrow I should get the all clear to start training again. As I only have 3 weeks till I head off on a work trip I've decided to try a completely different type of training a go and experiment with HIT. Should be interesting.


Just out of curiousity, why have you chosen to switch your training? Do you feel you have plateaued with the current regimen?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Just out of curiousity, why have you chosen to switch your training? Do you feel you have plateaued with the current regimen?


Nope not really, it's more that due to various reasons my training has been very haphazard this last month or so. I'll be away all August and unable to train so considering my workload at present the stress of trying to get to the gym to train 4x a week wasn't helping.

It sounds weird, but something new will relax me. Also quite a few people have been recommending this type of training to me, so I might as well give it a whirl before I return in September and get back into training properly. :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing how it pans out, hope things are all good for you now GB


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Looking forward to seeing how it pans out, hope things are all good for you now GB


Cheers Ak....things are great....it's raining and I got to go jump in puddles during my cardio this evening..... :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok....finally found my training book, I'd filed it with my lab books for some bizarre reason.

*29th June - opps*

Some of the more fancy named exercises can be found here!

*Inverse Row* (Tempo 4-1-X-0 Rest=90sec)

Knees Bent 10 : 10 : 7

Legs straight 7 : 5 : 5

*
Rack deads *(1" below knee Rest=120sec)

40kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 60kg x5 : 80kg x5 : 90kg x3

*Face pulls* (Alternating sets overhand/neutral grip Rest=75sec)

15kg x15 : 20kg x15 : 20kg x15 : 25kg x15 : 25kg x15 : 30kg x12

*
Cobra lat pulldown* (Rest=75sec)

10kg x12 : 15kg x12 : 20kg x12

*High Pulley Rope Rows* (Rest =90)

20kg x14 : 25kg x9

T=62mins

Was knackered but needed to train. Having trouble getting the lats to engae. Sorta felt them on the inverse rows, but not the rack pulls, I don't think I have that exercise down yet.

Face Pulls, BINGO! Dropped shoulders right down back and felt lats engage properly. Cobra lat pulldown is excellent, even if I did feel like a plank setting up on the bench. Last exercise absolutely killed me.

I've decided I don'T care what the hospital say, I am going to train tonight. I haven't died so nothing can be seriously wrong I think.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Good workout Lys, have you started MT2 yet? :tongue:

x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> Good workout Lys, have you started MT2 yet? :tongue:
> 
> x


I'm waiting for my water to arrive. Ordered on Friday and they sent it out then, so should arrive either today, or tomorrow. Worked out my dosaging.

Only thing I need to work out now is when I am supposed to start doing the sunbeds. :huh:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Hmm that's strange I got BAC water with mine:huh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah I feel cheated. However.....I HAZ AN EYE PATCH!!!

Pics this evening. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Just dropping in while I've managed to blag a PC - sounds like you've been having nightmares!!!!

Something in the water with car drivers demanding damages from innocent parties......lol :laugh:

x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Cheers Beks! Was the icing on the cake...but I haz an eyepatch!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

lmfao! why do you have that? :lol:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Pmsl where was this party?

On FB i've just seen a load of people dressed as pirates in DE lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I actually got bitten by a mosquito on my eyelid and the eye swelled shut. Was given the patch to stop me scratching it and a mate nicked the patch and added the skull and crossbones.

I've been jumping out at people all day going ARRRRRRGGGHHHHHH!!!! hehehe


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh yes, and my bacteriostatic water arrived today! Yippee, will make up all my MT2 and jab tonight.

Sunbeds. When do I need to start em? :huh:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wheres ya parrot at?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Har Har avast me lady........

Cute patch, had me cracking up....lol........still am actually


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oh yes, and my bacteriostatic water arrived today! Yippee, will make up all my MT2 and jab tonight.
> 
> Sunbeds. When do I need to start em? :huh:


Post up b4 and after pics please, i like the look GB:lol:  :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

AK Ian stole my parrot. Heavy, there are pics of me in an appalling bikini somewhere in this thread and you can see I am so white I glow.

:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Training! Yes, finally I managed to get to the gym without anything serious going wrong.

I'm trying out HIT. So one max effort set per exercise

3 warm up sets 3-4 reps. Last warm up set ~80% of max lift.

Rest between warmup sets = time to change weights

Rest between warmup sets and working set = 60-90sec.

Rest between exercises = max 90sec (depending on which corner of the gym I need to dash to next)

10 mins rotator cuff warmup exercises

*Squats*

60kg x12

*Reverse grip lat pulldown* (no thumbs)

1sec pause on chest to try and really engage my non-existant lats

45kg x12

*Seated shoulder press*

25kg x12

T=17mins

*Cardio*

Walk home from gym with ankle weights. 6.5km in 1 hour.

Not sure if my rests are too long between exercises. I thought 60kg would be light, but a 12 repper was literally failure on the last rep. Lat pulldowns I was thrilled to feel in my lats, and my shoulder press, is, like my shoulders, weak. Yet my shoulders look so good? :huh:

Well impressed I walked 6.5km in an hour. Now feeling like a junkie as I make up all my MT2. Taking a while as well.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Love the patch. Haaaaarrrrrrrrr


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

Good to see you back training Lys:bounce:

Loving the pirate look......arrrrrrrrrgh!!:laugh:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Sweetie re sunbeds, do a couple of Jabs and then hit the sunbeds...maybe for 4-6 mins a time.

Others say different but 6 mins for me EOD or every three days during my loading phase seemed to work just swell for me!

xxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks babe! Started the jabs last night after spending ages making all of them up. I don't feel nauseous or anything, but a little edgy if that makes sense


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Thanks babe! Started the jabs last night after spending ages making all of them up. I don't feel nauseous or anything, but a little edgy if that makes sense


Did it look something like this?


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Thanks babe! Started the jabs last night after spending ages making all of them up. I don't feel nauseous or anything, but a little edgy if that makes sense


Nerves perhaps?

I think subconsciously you're expecting sides much worse than they really are and thus bracing yourself for them... maybe! :confused1: Kinda how I felt anyway!

xxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> Did it look something like this?


It did indeedy! Now all I need to do is work out who I can ask over here how I go about disposing of the used pins. No idea if there is a local needle exchange, but I suspect there is, just to figure out who is open minded enough not to freak out.

My flatmate opened my antibac water package and was very curious...ahh I suspect I shall get the gear lecture again soon.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> It did indeedy! Now all I need to do is work out who I can ask over here how I go about disposing of the used pins. No idea if there is a local needle exchange, but I suspect there is, just to figure out who is open minded enough not to freak out.
> 
> My flatmate opened my antibac water package and was very curious...ahh I suspect I shall get the gear lecture again soon.


I put them in and old protein tub and haven't actually disposed of them yet!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> I put them in and old protein tub and haven't actually disposed of them yet!


That is an excellent idea!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

I haven't got rid of mine yet either, they're just in a empty packet of minstrels in my fridge still! pmsl!

xxx


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> I haven't got rid of mine yet either, they're just in a empty packet of minstrels in my fridge still! pmsl!
> 
> xxx


Packet of minstrels? lmao wtf!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

WRT said:


> Packet of minstrels? lmao wtf!


 :whistling:

Did I mention minstrels? I don't eat chocolate! lmao! :rolleye:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

No, just greasy as **** chicken, what a waste!:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> I haven't got rid of mine yet either, they're just in a empty packet of minstrels in my fridge still! pmsl!
> 
> xxx


Well I suppose that's one way to break a chocolate habit:

*
Oooooh minstrels!*

reaches into packet

*OWCHHHHHH!!!!!!*

Cue blood and pain and an embarrassing visit to hospital

Yes, I can see how that would work :lol


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Well I suppose that's one way to break a chocolate habit:
> 
> *
> Oooooh minstrels!*
> ...


pmsl!

:thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

tbh i dont think you need sunbeds every other day?? unless you are wanting to end up like this??

 

It will get very expensive tbh having sunbeds eod..... i have never done a loading phase?? i just jabbed every 2nd day till i was the colour i wanted with one sunbed a week and now i jab maybe once a week or so with 1 sunbed a week still!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

lmfao! I was looking for that, what a complete cock, he's done a reverse Michael Jackson:lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

MissBC said:


>


Is this for real?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

winger said:


> Is this for real?


yup it def is :laugh:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

IMO, I found a few 2min sunbeds helped bring out the quality of the MT2, but heavy duty irradiation certainly wasn't needed.

J


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I am not looking to go superdark and considering how light my skin is doubt it would happen, but will err on the side of caution.

Currently sitting here in a start of shock. The guy that knocked me off my bike was prepared to leave the scene but a witness insisted on calling the police. Suddenly he changes his tune and is saying it's my fault. My German is not good enough to argue my case.

Just found out the police have written it up as my fault and he expects me to pay €2000 to get the door of his car and the window replaced. All that was on the car was a scratch!

Feel numb.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

A wine bottle, petrol, rag and a lighter should sort it:thumbup1:


----------



## Resurrected (Jul 13, 2009)

WRT said:


> A wine bottle, petrol, rag and a lighter should sort it:thumbup1:


Failing that just kill the fooker! Go seek legal advice Lys.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MissBC said:


> tbh i dont think you need sunbeds every other day?? unless you are wanting to end up like this??
> 
> 
> 
> It will get very expensive tbh having sunbeds eod..... i have never done a loading phase?? i just jabbed every 2nd day till i was the colour i wanted with one sunbed a week and now i jab maybe once a week or so with 1 sunbed a week still!!


Wow, that reminds me of Greg Valentine, you gotta ask at what point is crossing the line?

Sorry to hear about your car ordeal.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey honey, that sucks!! Yes def get legal advice, there should be no way that would stand up in Court.

xxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes I am contesting the claim as it is tosh. I am now extremely annoyed, but earlier I just had an "OMG What?!?!" moment and was a bit down.

But you need the bumpy stuff to appreciate the good, like the fact I have no sides so far from MT2 and we just had a thunderstorm and it's goregous outside now. Gonna go do cardio in a few mins :bounce:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Thanks everyone. I am not looking to go superdark and considering how light my skin is doubt it would happen, but will err on the side of caution.
> 
> Currently sitting here in a start of shock. The guy that knocked me off my bike was prepared to leave the scene but a witness insisted on calling the police. Suddenly he changes his tune and is saying it's my fault. My German is not good enough to argue my case.
> 
> ...


Give him an angry pirate.

Failing that I'll come over and do it for you:innocent:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tell the guy that hit you that you have internal bleading and you are going to sue him or setle out of court for $2,000.00.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

lys don't do the sun tan injections they look awful.

Stay a pleasant shade of white.


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Cheers Beks! Was the icing on the cake...but I haz an eyepatch!


 Love the pirate look


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

paul s said:


> lys don't do the sun tan injections they look awful.
> 
> Stay a pleasant shade of white.


Paul, I am doing it because I will be in Corsica for August, with my skin a month at 30-40°C will = me a tomato. So doing this to get a base protection. I won't continue in September, so by the time you see me I will be glowing white again. :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Anytime you burn your skin and you turn red that isn't good. So if that stuff (and it does) keep you from burning your skin you will be way better off.

I always go to the tanning beds before I get out in the sun. If you build a base tan first you should be ok.

I have green eyes and blond hair and have a river home were the temp gets to 120 degrees with reflection off of the water, if you don't have a tan first you will just die out there.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Aloe Vera

The burn plant.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Goood morning everyone!

MT2 update....people have been talking about an increase in libido, but I suspect it only gives people who have carbs in their diet the horn. Although I have a lot of energy all I want in that direction is to curl up on the sofa and watch comedy wrapped in a hug. Sex drive is totally dead.

Appetite dying too. I couldn't actually finish my breakfast this morning. I've made up a huge tureen of green veg soup so I will at least be able to get some food into me.

Cardio last night was an hour of salsa, which was amaaaazing fun. Despite my belief I have 2 left feet I can apparently move, when I don't think about it.

Cardio this morning was extremely painful as I've been walking so much I have blisters. If they don't heal up, I may have to consider cycling for my morning cardio due to lack of pressure on my toes.

Other than that, I've sought legal advice re the accident and it looks like I have a good case to contest the claim that ****er made. So things in the world of Lys are pretty sweet right now.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That's because Lys is pretty sweet.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

GG that is absolutely fantastic! I am thrilled and cannot wait for your comp.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

*Training *

3x warm up sets for each exercise

No rest between warm up sets except to change weights

60sec rest before working set

60-90sec rest between exercises

Rotator cuff protection work

T=0

*Rack deads*

80kg x12 

*DB Incline Press*

15kg x12

*Assisted pullups*

53%BW x12

T=23mins

Rack deads were done according to Con's post  which I have quoted below to really focus on my back:



Con said:


> Some where between mid shin and your knee cap depending on how long your arms are and where you find the best groove for driving the weight up with pure back power. I keep my legs pretty much straight for the whole movement. If bodybuilding is your goal then use straps with a double overhand grip, if a competition deadlift interests you then use an alternating grip with no straps, this is more dangerous as far as biceps tears go plus it tends to stimulate one side more than the other imo....
> 
> Try and do the negative as slow and as controlled as possible (not to the point where it becomes dangerous of course!).


Well impressed with 80kg for 12 on rack deads considering I'm no carbing. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

With the assisted pullups, the amount the machine took meant that I was pulling up only 53% of my bodyweight. I WILL crack these buggers.

45mins cardio after.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Lovely stuff with the Rack pulls, i'm really keen to do these but i may be limited to doing them in a smith and as such i'm not sure how safe it is!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Woooo! Back in shorts I haven't been able to wear in 3 years this morning. Right off to work!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

I see you baby!!!!!!! :rockon:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

OooooH! I like Janet. Can't wait to see the pics.

Talking of pics, update will be Sunday but a friend was round last night and took this pic of me. Now I know compared to other people I don't look very brown...but this is quite brown for me. :bounce:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You are a pretty girl.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> OooooH! I like Janet. Can't wait to see the pics.
> 
> Talking of pics, update will be Sunday but a friend was round last night and took this pic of me. Now I know compared to other people I don't look very brown...but this is quite brown for me. :bounce:


That's a great pic Lys. You look fine.

winger reaches for Kleenex box.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

You two are wonderful and make me smile. :wub:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Haha wow you do look a lot browner already, and looks loads leaner. Nice one!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah I am no longer so white I shine! :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah, like that picture. Beautiful. Will be reading this journal from now on :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Yeah, like that picture. Beautiful. Will be reading this journal from now on :thumb:


 :lol: you mean you don't read it to laugh at my poor weights? Shame on you! :thumb:

Reps when I'm recharged for making me laugh.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey GB - that's a lovely pic you look great :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Hey GB - that's a lovely pic you look great :thumb:


Cheers! Not as good as you in your handstand one though! :rolleye:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Weigh in this morning. I have officially lost just over 5kg. 5.1kg to be precise :lol:

Will hit the gym after work and then pics will follow this afternoon.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Weigh in this morning. I have officially lost just over 5kg. 5.1kg to be precise :lol:
> 
> Will hit the gym after work and then pics will follow this afternoon.


great work!! The .1kg is not to be forgotten!!

You coping with the diet fine?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> great work!! The .1kg is not to be forgotten!!
> 
> You coping with the diet fine?


I am actually! The hardest part was the first couple of weeks cleaning it up then the initial month on the diet. But, I was dieting to support a friend and actually having a diet buddy made the whole process a lot easier.

I always used to get disheartened with lack of progress and quit. Now that I am seeing obvious and definite results I can imagine the end result which motivates me more.

I don't miss chocolate, or cake or anything like that. I've learnt that a cheat meal for me needs fruit and cheese in it and I must weigh the fruit. Not being able to kick back with a glass of wine can be tough after a hard day, but what gets me the most it the lack of tomatoes. Random I know, but I love tomatoes. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I'll relax everything in August, in Corsica, real french food. But won't go crazy. I definitely want to compete and never want to get as fat as I was again. :ban:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> I am actually! The hardest part was the first couple of weeks cleaning it up then the initial month on the diet. But, I was dieting to support a friend and actually having a diet buddy made the whole process a lot easier.
> 
> I always used to get disheartened with lack of progress and quit. Now that I am seeing obvious and definite results I can imagine the end result which motivates me more.
> 
> ...


Thats great, iv never done a 'cut' as such and i can imagine the difficulties that come with it, so to have someone there with you can only be helpful. When do you plan on competing then, having a long term goal will keep you going.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> Thats great, iv never done a 'cut' as such and i can imagine the difficulties that come with it, so to have someone there with you can only be helpful. When do you plan on competing then, having a long term goal will keep you going.


Yeah this is the first proper "cut" I have done.

Planning on competing next year I hope. As this will give me time to work out weakness etc etc etc. Meeting up with various people at UKBFF to get advice etc.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah this is the first proper "cut" I have done.
> 
> Planning on competing next year I hope. As this will give me time to work out weakness etc etc etc. Meeting up with various people at UKBFF to get advice etc.


great stuff! keep us all informed :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

OMG! Janet! You naughty lady! I swear the amount I drool on my keyboard I am going to end up shortcircuiting it.

In that pic I was actually thinking about how lucky I am with my friends. I'd had a rough week for various reasons and just been offered 3 different choices for evening entertainment.

You know who your friends are when they let you moan, whine, then cancel their plans to pick you up and take you out.

The diet buddy idea did work up until the last couple of weeks, whereupon his diet finished, so since then it's all been off my own back. Still I know I can do it now, which is the most important thing. I agree with you 100% on enjoying the challenge.

Thankfully I am allowed peas on my diet, and I can completely understand your craving for them. I am completely in love with harissa paste.

P.S. How on earth do I go about adding you on FB, your name isn't highlighted and I can't work out how to do it.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Lovely picture Lys - yes can see the MT2:rockon: love the stuff - have you got random moleage issues yet ....like on your lips and on the side of your nose & even on the palms of your hands.... :lol:

Well done on the dieting - I can see it has been a good boost for your confidence !

Reps baby yeah xxxx

EDIT: Just wanted to say that tis a shame about the diet buddy thing not working out but and here comes the cheesy quote but one which has not steered me wrong yet "the road to success is a lonely one" :thumbup1:

You know I wish you all the best in your endeavours ....reaches for the kleenex ....not for the same reasons as winger however .....

It's been emotional .....

Owing reps ...gotta spread some loving ...off to find suitable candidates !


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh I am tearing up! Beautiful post Jem, reps when I am recharged.

I'll have you know I just frantically checked my palms for freckles...none, no crazy ones on my face or anything yet but some are appearing on my quads.

Agreed on the diet buddy, but it served it's purpose as the idea originally was me supporting him. :lol: So I did what I set out to do, if there is one thing I am, it's stubborn.

We will all of us lovely ladies succeed. I am really looing forward to UKBFF now. :bounce:

It's been emotional...will stay emotional and we can all help each other! :thumb:


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

That's a very nice picture, i would say avator material

I've missed the training, i will have to read later on, i can only focus on one thing at a time:lol:

I want some mt2 now lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> I have sent you a friends request so you can add me. I had to have some things blocked which was why you could not highlight my name.
> 
> The porn pictures posted on my family page, the requests to be my foot slave and offers of 1500 dollars a day all expenses paid for a fitness photo session in Florida got to be too much for me.........and these are the cleaner ones I can mention on your journal LOL!
> 
> ...


Thank you Janet! You know, I think you should write a book of your experiences. I reckon it could be a best seller....even if you had to publish under the category of "fiction" as no one would believe it was all real!

I think you are definite evidence that some people are just incredibly interesting and charismatic. :rockon:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats on your weight loss and will power GB. 5.1 kg is good going and I am glad your enthusiasm is still there.

My friend's diet moto is "Nothing tastes as good as being lean feels" which I try to remember.

Oh I can't wait to see your pics :bounce:

And I hope you do get to compete next year, I've had too much random stuff to deal with this year but as of September I am going to have a great gym to use and no money to do much besides train, you and the other women on here are proving to be a great inspiration x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I've been posing in the ladies at work and could see all my muscle splits. By the time I got home from the gym the light was gone. So the pics aren't so good. (This is my excuse and I sticking to it!) However here they are....and I sooooo need to work on my posing too.

Will take some more tomorrow to check.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Woop! Looking brown Lys and much leaner:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Somehow I managed to escape from work today and get to the gym.

I'm trying out HIT. So one max effort set per exercise

3 warm up sets 3-4 reps. Last warm up set ~80% of max lift.

Rest between warmup sets = time to change weights

Rest between warmup sets and working set = 60-90sec.

Rest between exercises = max 90sec (depending on which corner of the gym I need to dash to next)

10 mins rotator cuff warmup exercises

*Improvement in reps over last training session in greeeeeen!*

*Squats*

60kg x15 (*+3*)

*Reverse grip lat pulldown* (no thumbs)

1sec pause on chest to try and really engage my non-existant lats

45kg x15 (*+3*)

*Seated shoulder press*

25kg x13 (*+1*)

T=21mins

*Cardio* - Walk home from gym 6.5km in 55mins (*-5mins*)

Definitely to failure without a doubt. I failed on the 14th rep of shoulder press, just wouldn't go up. Actually feeling my lats a touch more. Squatting was great, and only just got the bar racked. Looking forward to upping the weight. I'm pretty much ATGing the squats but I can go deeper if I do front squats. Will ask and find out if I can swap to front squats.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You look a lot leaner for just over ten pounds lost.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn, second pic she is topless....grrrrr


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Greekgoddess said:


> Looking much leaner there and despite what you say your shoulders are coming on a treat now. Try to relax your jaw and neck when you are posing, it will help no end. Looking good.......I would!!! Ha ha


Thanks for the tips Janet. I have a long way still to go eh? :lol:

Down 5.8kg total this morning.... :bounce:

Didn't do cardio as was up to ungodly o'clock consolling a friend and getting hammered. Back on track now.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

*Training *

3x warm up sets for each exercise

No rest between warm up sets except to change weights

60sec rest before working set

60-90sec rest between exercises

(Improvements/getting worse compared to last workout in brackets)

Rotator cuff protection work

T=0

*deads*

90kg x6  (+10kg, -6rep)

*Smith machine Incline Press*

bar + 20kg x8

*Assisted pullups*

52%BW x5 (-7reps :evil

T=21mins

Hanging leg raises (knees bent pullup to waist.)

BW x10 : x10 : x10

Did full deads. Last rep was a grind, but I locked out, and got a round of applause which was awesome. I reckon I had the worlds biggest grin on my face. 100kg for reps come September I hope.

Tried smith machine incline press as suggested on BOI and was pleasantly surprised. Never done that much on incline press. Happy with the way it hit my chest. Very satisfying to be able to put a 10kg plate each side....will work up to the 20s. Maybe it's possible to get back to my old pressing strength.

Assisted pullups.....HOLY COW! I felt my lats engage! This was brilliant, until I got to my working set and the machine stuck. So I only managed 5reps, I'm still calling it assisted but it was pretty much me pulling my own weight (about 1/2 way up :roll: ). I will get these nailed.

I was on a high so did some hanging leg raises (even though I'm not supposed to). Legs pulled up to waist. Will keep working on getting em higher.

Cardio

6.5km - 50mins

I hurt today.


----------



## VforVictory (May 4, 2009)

Great deadlifts!! And applause (well deserved too!!!!!!!)

Im sure you will get to 100kg in no time - you never know you may get there before september...

Dont know how you managed 6.5 km of cardio after though!!! I would have collapsed in a heap i think LOL!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Cheers V! I can DL over 100kg already...but not for reps, which is the goal


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> *deads*
> 
> 90kg x6  (+10kg, -6rep)


That is a very respectable dead lift Lys. :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> That is a very respectable dead lift Lys. :thumb:


Thank you my darling! I was rather impressed. I've been neglecting BOI. Must make up for that.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Thank you my darling! I was rather impressed. I've been neglecting BOI. Must make up for that.


Don't feel bad, I have too and I own it..lol


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> Don't feel bad, I have too and I own it..lol


Well no one...*sniff sniff* seems to comment on my journal anymore...which reminds me I need to comment on yours.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

does someone need a cyber hug?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> does someone need a cyber hug?


YES! A real bone crusher please! I am surrounded by celebral scientists with no muscle. Would almost kill for a proper bone crushing, bear hug wher I feel small and helpless.....Hmmmmmmm......maybe a few unresolved issues there.

BTW....you seen hacks avvy Uriel? I adore it! :bounce:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well I am only 4'11" so a nice strong hug should be rather nice for me. :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


>


 :wub:

This is why I should not log on to the forum when I get in drunk from a night on the tiles! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh yes and as of this morning 6.6kg down!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

6.6k!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> 6.6k!


Yeah baby! I am starting to get abs.....Legs still lagging tho.

Loving your new avvy


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Legs do lag on women usually. Cuts will come soon tho, your delts are looking phenom


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MXD said:


> Legs do lag on women usually. Cuts will come soon tho, your delts are looking phenom


MWAH!

Weird considering they are so weak eh?

I wonder if it's all the RC work I do religiously? :huh:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Heya Lys!! :clap:

Things look to be going really well right now - great work on the cut, looking good in the pics and on the verge of a 100kg deadlift!

Great stuff!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Det! Great to see you here.

I pulled 100kg back in September last year when I started following Alex's routine. Got 120kg in December and 100kg RDL earlier this year.

The goal now is 2x BW and 100kg DL for reps.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just checking in to see the sexy pirate xx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Howdy doody Super woman! Nothing constructive to add but thought I'd pop in and spray in the corner:whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> Just checking in to see the sexy pirate xx


Hello gorgeous! Any updated pics of your bulk? Looking hench in the avvy but I am sure it's an old one.



ElfinTan said:


> Howdy doody Super woman! Nothing constructive to add but thought I'd pop in and spray in the corner:whistling:


Hey Tan! How're your DOMS doing? Spray the corner with cake! On Friday I will officially be off the diet and eating CAKE!!!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I think every single person on the planet who knows me, knows I ahve been working 7days a week this month. Today I said, enough is enough and took a 1/2 day. Just realised I need to put up Sat's training.

I'm trying out HIT. So one max effort set per exercise

3 warm up sets 3-4 reps. Last warm up set ~80% of max lift.

Rest between warmup sets = time to change weights

Rest between warmup sets and working set = 60-90sec.

Rest between exercises = max 90sec (depending on which corner of the gym I need to dash to next)

10 mins rotator cuff warmup exercises

*Improvement in reps over last training session in greeeeeen!* Anything reduced in red.

*Squats*

65kg x12 (*+5kg **-3rep* )

*Reverse grip lat pulldown* (no thumbs; 3sec pause on chest)

50kg x12 (*+5kg **-3rep*)

*Seated shoulder press*

30kg x7 (*+5kg* -6rep)

T=20mins

*Cardio* - long cycle route 12km 45min

Good workout today. I actually got stopped and asked after my squatting what kind of sport I was training for, or was it just BBing This put a smile on my face as I've not been asked since I was 16 if I BBed. Unfortunately this meant I was distracted on reverse pulldowns, and went out of the rep range (supposed to reach failure in 6-10range). Will up the weight next time and not make this mistake again.

I failed on the 8th rep of shoulder press, just wouldn't go up. Actually feeling my lats a touch more.

Cycled home today as cardio. Nice change, but mainly done due to time constraints.

Diet officially ends on Friday when I plan to eat cake, but I had a carb up on Sunday.

*
Saturday night cardio*

7-8hours dancing in club. Got home at 9am. Didn't drink....I needed that little adventure. :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice work on the deadlifts GB and the diet too - you've been doing great recently :thumb:


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I think every single person on the planet who knows me, knows I ahve been working 7days a week this month. Today I said, enough is enough and took a 1/2 day. Just realised I need to put up Sat's training.
> 
> I'm trying out HIT. So one max effort set per exercise
> 
> ...


Nice one lys

Is that 30 kl a dumbbell or 2 x 15 kl ones.

Dont worry about the reps minus because now your in the correct rep range.

No thumbs are they wrapped around the bar ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice workout my little pirate queen:laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I always find your workouts complicated...but then again I'm just a simpleton :0)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Nice work on the deadlifts GB and the diet too - you've been doing great recently :thumb:


Thanks WA! It's been really good fun so far with HIT. And fits into my insane work schedule nicely



paul s said:


> Nice one lys
> 
> Is that 30 kl a dumbbell or 2 x 15 kl ones.
> 
> ...


Thumbs are not wrapped around the bar. I dislocated my left thumb a while back and its not that strong again yet, so rather than end up pulling harder on one side, I've not been using them on lat pull downs.

Shoulder press is a machine at present because of shoulder niggles. But I can swap to DBs if you prefer.



ZEUS said:


> Nice workout my little pirate queen:laugh: :thumbup1:


Why thankyou my greek god! :thumb:



ElfinTan said:


> I always find your workouts complicated...but then again I'm just a simpleton :0)


Admit it Tan...you just get distracted by the colour!

Your workouts seem pretty complicated with the giant sets and so on to me.  Simpleton my ass. :rockon:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Shiver me timbers, your making good progress here L. Good stuff!

It's good that you got some time off from work - it's easy to get caught up with research especially when you get onto a roll, but without a bit of time out, one gets stale quickly IME. That's a nice dancing sesh too for some additional fun cardio. What sort of music were you enjoying?



> ...This put a smile on my face as I've not been asked since I was 16 if I BBed...


A little memory that may come to mind when progress is slower that you would want.

All the best,

J


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Joshua said:


> Shiver me timbers,
> 
> J


Harr :beer:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> Well no one...*sniff sniff* seems to comment on my journal anymore...which reminds me I need to comment on yours.


I have no internet, but I get to read sometimes, wish I had more time to keep up with these :crying:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> I have no internet, but I get to read sometimes, wish I had more time to keep up with these :crying:












Yes. Have you started a new journal as the big one doesn't seem to be updated lately?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Im sure i had something to say.....and i dont think it was rubbish! Damn, iv lost it!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes. Have you started a new journal as the big one doesn't seem to be updated lately?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/66631-time-stop-fvcking-around.html

Numpty


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Hello black beard,great pics mate,your looking class(not sure about the hair mind,abit like my lass's do:lol: )

Keep it heavy sinbad


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> Im sure i had something to say.....and i dont think it was rubbish! Damn, iv lost it!!


 :lol:



Ak_88 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/66631-time-stop-fvcking-around.html
> 
> Numpty


And your point is? :tt2:



Dsahna said:


> Hello black beard,great pics mate,your looking class(not sure about the hair mind,abit like my lass's do:lol: )
> 
> Keep it heavy sinbad


Cheers me hearty! Tot o rum for the big man. :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes. Have you started a new journal as the big one doesn't seem to be updated lately?


Aw, so cute!!!

Yeah the other one ws getting a bit of a nightmare tbh, and I couldn't keep track of anything!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Rightio I was supposed to train last night, but my flatmate came back from Brazil and we had a party instead. They drank...I began my carb up. Oh My God....bananas taste soooooo goooooooddddddd :drool:

*Training *

3x warm up sets for each exercise

No rest between warm up sets except to change weights

60sec rest before working set

60-90sec rest between exercises

(Improvements/getting worse compared to last workout in brackets)

Rotator cuff protection work

T=0

*deads*

95kg x6  (+5kg) Reps PB! :bounce:

*Smith machine Incline Press*

bar + 25kg x6 (+5kg, -2reps) PB!

*Inverted rows*

BW - straight body x10 (Done instead of assisted chins as the machine is broken)

T=22mins

Hot diggity daaaamn! Very impressed with my deads this evening. True I did spend the warm up sets for incline press trying not to upchuck but 95kg for reps ain't too shabby.

Very happy with the incline press tho it was hard work after the deads. Definitely to failure. 7th rep wasn't going up.

Inverted rows as assisted chins machine is kaput. Lat still twitching. I will get to full pull ups.

Cycling home was, interesting. I trained early in the day today as no water since 6pm and carbing up. I have no idea how competing BBers manage their final carb up without upchucking, and the final 2 dehydrating meals are like chewing sawdust. Still tomorrow is the LAST DAY! I can almost taste the cake I shall cook already. :bounce:


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Shiver me timbers. Did you dance the hempen jig on saturday night. I hope you didn't take the caulk:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> Shiver me timbers. Did you dance the hempen jig on saturday night. I hope you didn't take the caulk:lol:


I be tha Captain ye scurvy swab...So no I ne'er dance the hempen jig, I makes others do it. :devil2:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

robisco11 said:


> Im sure i had something to say.....and i dont think it was rubbish! Damn, iv lost it!!


Ginkgo Biloba should help that out and stay away from the chronic. :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

finally found your pics...

side chest pose...delts looking great in this pic, you can see the split between the front and lateral heads.

back, looking a lot tighter and you can see the traps/rhomboids better with the reduced bf% and water.

midsection looking ALOT flatter, you need to bring your arms forward more on the front double bi as it makes the lats look smaller when they are squeezed backwards.

good/bi tri split....

good job


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Lol! Yes they are now buried in the depths of this thread. I have a pic thread on BOI too but you need to be a member to see those. Will have to do a summary comparison page at some point I guess.

Anyway. Thanks for the critique. Midsection, you are spot on, definitely a weak point for me and still a long way to go, but yes, much flatter already. Appreciate the tips on the front double bi as that is definitely one pose I have a lot of trouble with, well that and the fact I don't really have lats :lol:

Today is the last day of the diet and I am counting down the hours till I can drink. :drool: and depressingly enough when I say drink I mean water.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

last day of the diet!! oooooo you excited!?!? whats BOI?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> last day of the diet!! oooooo you excited!?!? whats BOI?


Last day of the diet....I would be excited, but as I following a comp diet, I am on no water and as of 40mins ago no food. So I'm just about keeping my eyes open. Functioning without caffeine is being extremely challlenging! :lol:

BOI is BrothersofIron

Soon as the pics are taken tonight I shall be drinking a litre of water. Then I plan to eat cherries, blueberries, beetroot, tomato and mozarella salad. Later my flatmate is making cocktails. And I shall be cooking chocolate cake. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Last day of the diet....I would be excited, but as I following a comp diet, I am on no water and as of 40mins ago no food. So I'm just about keeping my eyes open. Functioning without caffeine is being extremely challlenging! :lol:
> 
> BOI is BrothersofIron
> 
> Soon as the pics are taken tonight I shall be drinking a litre of water. Then I plan to eat cherries, blueberries, beetroot, tomato and mozarella salad. Later my flatmate is making cocktails. And I shall be cooking chocolate cake. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


ohhhh man!! sounds horrific that does. MMMMMM yummy choc cake though, thats gotta keep you going!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> ohhhh man!! sounds horrific that does. MMMMMM yummy choc cake though, thats gotta keep you going!!


Yeah I posted the recipe up here. :drool:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Here is every pic on GB's journal, click here.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

winger said:


> Here is every pic on GB's journal, click here.


Pfft I told you about that....:laugh:

Looking forward to the pics, and some recipes lol :wub:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

winger said:


> Here is every pic on GB's journal, click here.


LOL, reps for that :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I have pics! Now I need to go thru them and chose the ones with the least idiotic expressions in them. :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

So now for a million and 1 progress pics.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

And some more


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

and the final pic...my new avvy! :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Looking smashing young lady, upper half particularly is leaning out nicely.

Not a bad tan either


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

OMG GB!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Look at you!! I'm really impressed! I don't know where to start

You are sooo lean, when did this happen? I never thought you were big at all by any stretch of my imagination but you look so different. I'm loving your belly especially from the side! You're back looks good and you waist is tiny? Have you measured just how tiny it must be? You're arms are coming along very nicely and you're legs are pretty fine too so will you now please stop being so harsh on them!!

Good job Ms Bunny

Oh and greta work on the deads!!


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope your proud of yourself missy, have some cake you deserve it ......huge progress :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

...sooooo what are you aiming for now :laugh:

the first one of the second lot is my fav, toned uppers but small nipped in waist...oh one day one day....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Claire, that's my favourite pic too!

WA my waist is 29". Been dieting 12 weeks now.

AK, you are right, my lower half is lagging so so so much! But with Paul's help I should get it up to a decent standard.

Plans are now to enjoy myself in Corsica. Get a month of hiking and fun and work. Then in Sept, back on a strict diet and see if I can drop another 5kg.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Oh **** I almost creamed my pants:lol:

Looking awesome Lys, really impressed with how you're looking. Looking real brown too:thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont know why but this one makes me hungry:whistling:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking much, much better and darker. I see ribs, nom nom, he he.

I gota ask, did you run your DSL around the door. :lol:

Lys I love ya more than anyone could ever know. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow you are looking fab hun, well done keep up the good work!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Right last workout before I abandon you all for the mountains of Corsica.

HIT = one max effort set per exercise

3 warm up sets 3-4 reps. Last warm up set ~80% of max lift.

Rest between warmup sets = time to change weights

Rest between warmup sets and working set = 60-90sec.

Rest between exercises = max 90sec (depending on which corner of the gym I need to dash to next)

10 mins rotator cuff warmup exercises

*Improvement in reps over last training session in greeeeeen!* Anything reduced in red.

*Squats*

65kg x15 (*+3 reps *)

*Reverse grip lat pulldown* (no thumbs; 3sec pause on chest)

60kg x8 (*+10kg **-4rep*)

*Seated shoulder press*

30kg x9 (*+2rep*)

T=19mins

Hanging leg raises. (knees lifted to elbows)

BW x10 x 4sets

*Cardio* - 30km today

Nice intense workout today. Nowt like doing something you want to do instead of things you are supposed to do...like pack. Squats, my form is improving and I'm really feeling this more in my upper and inner quads. Lats definitely kicking in in reverse pulldowns and shoulder press. Well. It's shoulder press. Did some hanging leg raises just to hit the core as well. I do these deadhanging from the pullup bar.

Tomorrow I'm off to Corsica for a month. May pop in at some point...but probably not. :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Hope you enjoy yourself bunny

Now go show that physique off:thumb:

All the best mate:thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks! I have got 4bikinis and 2 pairs of hotpants and multiple vests and skirts. :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Is that all:whistling:

Typical woman,case full of clothes


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Is that all:whistling:
> 
> Typical woman,case full of clothes


Well that's not including the tent, camping gear, hiking boots, sun hat, sun cream, I could go on :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Are you serious bun,are you a wild outdoors girl then


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Are you serious bun,are you a wild outdoors girl then


Of course I am serious! I am living in the wretched pancake flat north of Germany. I miss the mountains. I am gonna get to hike and climb inclines of more than 1% I am thrilled!

i could bore you silly with outdoor tales


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

How am i supposed to manage a month without you! :crying:

Hopefully when you come back though i'll be well on my way back to err, where i was! :lol: Enjoy Corsica, i did when i went a few years back, it was HOT


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I like that stuff too mate,camping though not walking


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hehe I love camping, going next week actually on the moors, will be climbing a few tors


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You lot are full of surprises eh,

Didnt think women liked camping n stuff bets


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> How am i supposed to manage a month without you! :crying:
> 
> Hopefully when you come back though i'll be well on my way back to err, where i was! :lol: Enjoy Corsica, i did when i went a few years back, it was HOT


HUG! You have Tan, Mick and IB to kick your butt while I am gone. Will try and stop in at least a couple of times. Yeah I can't wait to bake my bones and get the chill of Germany out.



Dsahna said:


> I like that stuff too mate,camping though not walking


I like the camping, but I loooooove the hiking, mountaineering and climbing. Depressing thing. I have 20kg of stuff, 4kg is clothes and girly stuff. The rest is all camping and sports equipment! :lol:



Bettyboo said:


> Hehe I love camping, going next week actually on the moors, will be climbing a few tors


I love the moors. Some amazing memories of there.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Janet!

Rightio then. HELLO EVERYONE! I am finally back from my adventures in Corsica where I ate way too much, oh the pain au raisin, drank too much, oh the beer! and started smoking again....ahhh the nicotine.

However, I am leaner than I was before I left (pics up tomorrow) browner than when I left and have only gained 1kg since the end of my cut.

As of tonight the smoking ends as I am off to rugby now the season has started again, where I shall, frankly, die, or at least cough up a lung. But who cares? Afterall I do have 2. 

Provided I somehow survive the torture Spence will inflict I shall hopefully be continuing this journal.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumb:

Nice to have you back!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Thanks Janet!
> 
> Rightio then. HELLO EVERYONE! I am finally back from my adventures in Corsica where I ate way too much, oh the pain au raisin, drank too much, oh the beer! and started smoking again....ahhh the nicotine.
> 
> ...


That's the spirit. The lungs are so over rated. :confused1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I thought you were travelling today my darling? You should be resting up ahead of tomorrows onslaught. :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> I thought you were travelling today my darling? You should be resting up ahead of tomorrows onslaught. :lol:


I wont be leaving for another 10 hours. I want to rest on the plane, well I mean sleep actually. I might need that drug Michael Jackson was taking.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

best avi to date Lys - being tanned suits you - lil blue eyes

so how was the love life then ? surely you got noticed looking like this?

where are the hol pics please .....my toe is a-tapping ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Yeah!!!! She's back :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> best avi to date Lys - being tanned suits you - lil blue eyes
> 
> so how was the love life then ? surely you got noticed looking like this?
> 
> where are the hol pics please .....my toe is a-tapping ...


Thanks Jem! I have a wee confession to make, that pic was taken before I went away.

I am still going thru them and as they were all taken with my SLR are giant sized and need resizing before I can upload any. Still, to placate you on the pics front here is one.This is me with a fire salamander.










The love life....has been put on hold. The mischief life however....... :innocent:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> The love life....has been put on hold. The mischief life however....... :innocent:


Love that pic Lys 

Hehe, mischief is one of your talents girl... never a boring day in the life of a Gym Bunny! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I am starting to worry you know me too well Det! :lol:

Rightio.....finally, after my long break i did some exercise. Rugby season has started and so off to training I went. It was perfect conditions, had been raining all afternoon so the pitch was nice and wet and starting to soften up.

Started off as usual with ½ hour or so of touch rugby, then progressed to smother tackling. Again, as usual we were playing with the boys.

After this we split, 3x run round the pitch then practiced passing, which if anything is even more abysmal than when I left last season. I was appalled. I mean, I expected me to be bad&#8230;.but surely there should have been some improvement from the others, well, for those that were at training there wasn't. The squad split and did passing drills at sprint before moving onto practicing rucks and mauls, after more running round the pitch. Somehow I always seem to end up in the middle and after another ½ hour or so was getting royally ****ed off that the others were complaining I was using too much force while they attempted to scrape all the skin off my arms with their nails....you should see the scratches and rip my biceps off.  Hello! It's rugby it's not crochet. Besides which every time I do something ½ hearted in training I end up injured. It's like people tackling at ½ speed. All that happens is you injure your partner.

Had forgotten how much I detest the captain who, despite apparently training all summer (including weightlifting&#8230;.how I kept a straight face when she told me this I know not) is still a stringbean and vicious, but without any damn skill at all. :lol:

Continued with technical work until our trainer thought it would be a great idea to practice recapturing the ball. You know when the ball is just lying on the pitch and someone turns a sprint into an along the ground slide to reclaim it? Was really looking forward to it when the captain vetoed the idea saying the ground was too hard. Honestly detest this woman.

So we played a game instead and I got my calf trodden on but other than that no harm, no foul. I do enjoy the skills and have a lot to learn but really wish some people could get over their egos and actually listen to what he's saying.

We have some new girls. Rebecca I thought had played before as she is brilliant in the tackling, rucks and mauls. She hasn't but her father is a wrestler which explains why she gets stuck and does it properly rather than gingerly make contact then apologise. As for the others, one or 2 have promise (says she who is dire at passing).

Today I feel rather like I have been mown down by a conga line of tapdancing elephants wearing hobnail boots....oh how I have MISSED rugby!

One last thing. We are now playing 8s, whatever the hell that is, :blink: rather than 7s. which I am a touch confused about. Still will be off to a technical session on Sat so maybe all will be revealed then I hope!


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Thanks Jem! I have a wee confession to make, that pic was taken before I went away.
> 
> I am still going thru them and as they were all taken with my SLR are giant sized and need resizing before I can upload any. Still, to placate you on the pics front here is one.This is me with a fire salamander.


 How much protein in it and whot did it taste like?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZAXXXXX said:


> How much protein in it and whot did it taste like?


Enough protein to bring my energy levels back up after hiking the second highest mtn in Corsica and it tastes a bit like frog.....but more juicy. :lol:


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Interesting , I've never eaten frog so I'm still guessing


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZAXXXXX said:


> Interesting , I've never eaten frog so I'm still guessing


Frog tastes a bit like chicken...but then it's amazing how many things do. :lol:

Snake is better.

....but the fire salamanders are pretty rare so I'm joking when I say I ate it. I did however eat wild boar. Nom nom nom. :drool:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome back sexy xx


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> Welcome back sexy xx


Thanks :wub: :thumb:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

PMSL ^^^^^^^


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Photobucket resizes for you as you upload x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Photobucket resizes for you as you upload x


I know...but I've almost a 1000 of the wretched things. I really have developed OCD when it comes to taking pics. It's actually working out quicker to do it in InfranView as Photobucket keeps crashing over pics that are several MB in size. :lol:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey Ms Bunny!

Nice to see you and your mishcievious ways are back again x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey WA....great to be back! I'm still going thru the pics but here is one to keep Jem happy for the mo. I'll do an album on my profile too (at some point)


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Very pretty GB - looking lovely! Can't wait to see some more


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello just popped by to say you looked lovely in your holiday pics, hehe nice tan fab as always x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> Hello just popped by to say you looked lovely in your holiday pics, hehe nice tan fab as always x


Thanks Betty! Yes...the wonders of MT2! :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Where was the holliday at?

Very pretty, just georgeous, oh and the sunset was nice too.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

The holiday was in Corsica. That pic was taken at the end of the work part of the trip.

Have I told you yet I love your avvy.

Anyway, no training update as last night went out instead. I have a tequila hangover this morning and a meeting in 1/2 an hour. What happened to the days when I could stay out driinking to 3 then get up an go running the next day?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Mmmm tequila... has been an enjoyable downfall of mine many times in the past 



> What happened to the days when I could stay out driinking to 3 then get up an go running the next day?


Dare I say it hon but age makes it harder to do. I very rarely drink anyway nowadays but even before I backed right off I noticed that the older you get, the longer the hangovers and the lesser the tolerance... sharp contrast to teens and early twenties - didn't even get a proper hangover till I was about twenty two/twenty three... nowadays two bottles of beer and I feel it in the morning!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have a shot or two of tequilla every day, and I chase that down with some beer.

Glad you liked the avatar, you had a patch on your eye and I liked that one too.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I have a shot or two of tequilla every day, and I chase that down with some beer.
> 
> Glad you liked the avatar, you had a patch on your eye and I liked that one too.


Hope the wedding went well darling! I liked that pic too

So training update!

Very good advice from you all. Took it to heart and this weekend was much better.

So Friday

1 hr jogging/running/hacking a lung up.

No idea how far we ran. But I've now quit smoking. :rolleye:

Saturday

Tactics, sprint drills - great fun

Sunday

Complexes

*
Cosgroves evil 8*:

Deadlift

Romanian Deadlift

Bentover Row

Power Clean

Front Squat

Push Press

Back Squat

Good Morning

Weight = 20kg

Rest = 90secs

Reps per set x6/x5/x4/x3/x2/x1

Thought I was gonna puke on 3rd set. Great fun, need to up the weight slightly. My dire push press is the limiting factor but I can def shift more than 20kg

*Tumminello's Weight Plate Metabolic Circuit*

Overhead Squat

Swings (like kettlebell swings)

Bentover Row

Reverse Lunge and Twist

Diagonal Chops

Weight = 5kg disc

Rest = 90secs

Reps =8 : sets =3

Reverse lunges & twist are the thing that hurts the most. Really enjoyed it....was sweating so much even my knees were sweating.

*
Rugby training*

Technical skills. My ball spinning is much improved as is the passing. Can't spin properly yet with left hand tho. This was in impromptu session after a sports fair and we practised kicking barefoot as no one had boots. I'm getting it right about 1/2 the time, but there is still much to be done.

Then only went and strained my groin running for the fecking bus. I am suuuuch a numpty. :ban:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Looking grrrrrrrrrrreat babes - very sultry senorita xxxx


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Complex training is awesome and those look to be good complexes. Is nice to see someone other than me who does them! Exhausting though aren't they?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good training L! Very nice.

Good to hear that your lungs are getting some respite. Have you looked at N-Acetyl Cysteine (2-3x600mg.d-1 oral) for faster clearance f the tar? Keeping water intake high whilst running NAC can help too.

Your should get some performance benefits quite rapidly though.

All the best with this one,

J


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Good lord i don't envy you doing a workout like that, nice work


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

NAC is a good suggestion from Joshua for cleaning the lungs out - vitamin c and magnesium supp's are also good for limiting damage caused by smoking


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Complex training is awesome and those look to be good complexes. Is nice to see someone other than me who does them! Exhausting though aren't they?


I had a lot of fun...but yes, exhausting!



Joshua said:


> Good training L! Very nice.
> 
> Good to hear that your lungs are getting some respite. Have you looked at N-Acetyl Cysteine (2-3x600mg.d-1 oral) for faster clearance f the tar? Keeping water intake high whilst running NAC can help too.
> 
> ...


 I shall look into this. Any ideas where I can get it? I've had to really scale back on the supps as the rest of this year is gonna be all about tightening the belt due to lack of money.



Ak_88 said:


> Good lord i don't envy you doing a workout like that, nice work


Admit it! You'Re gonna have a go at complexes soon. I've seen the workouts you're doing and they are no sinecure!



Dtlv74 said:


> NAC is a good suggestion from Joshua for cleaning the lungs out - vitamin c and magnesium supp's are also good for limiting damage caused by smoking


Yes am mega-dosing vit c.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Good on you Janet! Hows things these days? I miss readiny your journal you know


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't know of a good source at the moment. I tend to get a lot of my supps in bulk and when I am ready to buy, I do a pile of searches to find the best price. Powder is of course cheaper than capped versions, but requires faffing around with weighing and portioning into gelcaps.

Whilst I am thinking of it, you may want to check out ellagic acid. Ellagic acid happens to have some very handy properties in modulating the phase I detoxification systems affected by smoking. There is some evidence in vivo of decreased incidence of tumours as a result of B(a)P exposure too. Ellagic acid would fit nicely with NAC (which affects phase II detoxification).

All the best L,

J


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Rightio will do!

Right you horrible lot...which person put the "Jem loves bum fun" on my journal. Please remove it. Thanks.

Training. - not much as I pulled a muscle I am sulking and doing lots of walking. I have to rest it so I am fit for a match on Saturday.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

what you done babe? what you injured? x


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

If it's still undiagnosed in 6 months i might be able to tell you whats wrong! :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

MissBC said:


> what you done babe? what you injured? x


Loving the new avvy. In short, I am a plank. 

After a whole month of not training, only exercise, hiking and swimming I started straight back into rugby 3x a week. And after the last session promptly pulled Pectineus running for the bus.

My flatmates found the sight of me on the couch with an icepack on my upper inner thigh hysterical...I just found it cold.

So walking and stretching is the order of the day ATM.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Loving the new avvy. In short, *I am a plank.*


 :confused1: What is this?


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Loving the new avvy. In short, I am a plank.
> 
> After a whole month of not training, only exercise, hiking and swimming I started straight back into rugby 3x a week. And after the last session promptly pulled Pectineus running for the bus.
> 
> ...


awwwwww hope you feel better soon, I will give you sympathy even if your faltmates wont :laugh:

why were you running from a bus though and not for a bus :confused1: LOL


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> :confused1: What is this?


 A plank is an idiot or numpty. Doing something stupid.



clairey.h said:


> awwwwww hope you feel better soon, I will give you sympathy even if your faltmates wont :laugh:
> 
> why were you running from a bus though and not for a bus :confused1: LOL


Because I can't spell, I meant for! :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just seen your post in Aaron's journal - have you tried close-grip seated cable rows, either with a D handle or two of the handle attachments?

If you get the form just right you can feel the tension on the lats throughout the movement, IB can attest to that :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Just seen your post in Aaron's journal - have you tried close-grip seated cable rows, either with a D handle or two of the handle attachments?
> 
> If you get the form just right you can feel the tension on the lats throughout the movement, IB can attest to that :thumb:


I have. I think I haven't got the movement quite right perhaps. Or possibly it's still the somewhat defunct MMC that's the problem.

How's everything going with the job?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

*Rubgy training*

*
*

I mentioned a while back we are now taking part in an 8 woman squad league. I was dubious, not least because I've never heard of it before. I'm now a lot more into the idea. Not least because we play 2 lines with 4 forwards. This means I actually get to play as a forward, specifically tighthead prop. It also means it is much easier to have mauls to try and gain some ground.

Standard 1/2 hour touch rugby with the guys.

Rest of training dedicated to skills. So specifically, we worked on rucks, mauls, line outs (area where we really need to practice) and team work.

It was the best training session I have been to so far. We've got a proper core of players turning up and the difference it makes to practise binding and supporting fellow forwards and starting to learn how everyone works made such a difference, as let'S fact it, the backs are great ladies, but binding with someone 1/2 your size to try and protect the ball in a ruck isn't going to work well. Not least of all when they go down and stand on your player on the ground.

We have a much more cohesive team structure and communication and team spirit has really improved now that people know what they are doing and where they are playing. E.g. knowing you shouldn't get between the supporting scrum-half (9) and fly-half (10) when there's a maul is all well and good, but in the heat of a game it helps if you know which people are playing those positions.

Line outs improved so much! If I can shed another 5 ot 6kg without compromising my strength the others should be able to lift me as well. Hell, they can kinda lift me already...but it's not something we plan on incorporating for a while.

Think the fact that Nina is back makes a difference, as tacky tho it sounds its like the heart of the team is back. We play one hell of a lot better when she is on the pitch. We will win on Saturday.

On a side note. Don't practise kicking without boots. Looks like I'm gonna lose a toenail. As long as the wretched thing stays intact until after the game it's good, but I'll be taping it up just in case.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey GB!!

Quick fly by to say hello... you have been a busy little B since you got back huh!

Take it easy lovely - best of luck tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Get well soon!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Just seen your post in Aaron's journal - have you tried close-grip seated cable rows, either with a D handle or two of the handle attachments?
> 
> If you get the form just right you can feel the tension on the lats throughout the movement, IB can attest to that :thumb:


its took a while for your lazy ass to stop 'arming' the whole row lol.

If you really lean forward like you are rowing, pulling back with the lats (not arms) sticking the chest out and bringing the elbows right back... great exercise!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I have. I think I haven't got the movement quite right perhaps. Or possibly it's still the somewhat defunct MMC that's the problem.
> 
> How's everything going with the job?


I've still not had the interview, got it on monday! :laugh: Feeling fairly confident about it going over the stuff in my head, just need to jot some stuff down on paper over the weekend and i'll be good i think.



Incredible Bulk said:


> its took a while for your lazy ass to stop 'arming' the whole row lol.
> 
> If you really lean forward like you are rowing, pulling back with the lats (not arms) sticking the chest out and bringing the elbows right back... great exercise!


Quiet you, i've got it down to a T now :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

BabyYoYo said:


> Hey GB!!
> 
> Quick fly by to say hello... you have been a busy little B since you got back huh!
> 
> ...


Thank you babe! We will destroy...or else I am going to have serious words with my squad....The other forwards don't know it yet, but as of next week I've agreed with our trainer that we'll all start jogging together to improve endurance...Oh how they are going to hate me. :devil2:



Incredible Bulk said:


> its took a while for your lazy ass to stop 'arming' the whole row lol.
> 
> If you really lean forward like you are rowing, pulling back with the lats (not arms) sticking the chest out and bringing the elbows right back... great exercise!





Ak_88 said:


> I've still not had the interview, got it on monday! :laugh: Feeling fairly confident about it going over the stuff in my head, just need to jot some stuff down on paper over the weekend and i'll be good i think.
> 
> Quiet you, i've got it down to a T now :lol:


Ak good luck for the interview!

Someday I would love to see a video of you 2 training together...I have this image of the BB equivalent of the chuckle brothers in my mind for some reason. :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hopefully we will play better than this :lol:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Someday I would love to see a video of you 2 training together...I have this image of the BB equivalent of the chuckle brothers in my mind for some reason. :lol:


Pmsl you have no idea. Off the top of my head i can recall incidents such as;

IB stacking it on the lying hamstring curl machine (this was the first time i trained with him)

His god-awful plate maths, i lost count of the number of times he chucked a 10 or 15 on instead of a 5 plate :lol:

Me literally getting stuck at a dead stop at the bottom of a Glute ham raise set.

IB and I spotting a powerlifter who popped down a few times to train with us, and his bench shirt tearing at the bottom of the rep with 180kg.

Getting ripped on by IB for doing BB floor presses (alpha exercise i tell you!)

Cracking up when people were asking him questions mid-set during his prep, or telling him he needs to do more for his shoulders because they need definition :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Pmsl you have no idea. Off the top of my head i can recall incidents such as;
> 
> IB stacking it on the lying hamstring curl machine (this was the first time i trained with him)
> 
> ...


LMAO! So you 2 are the chuckle brothers......I can just picture your face when IB nonchalently whacks on 15 rather than a 5 and his face when he's informed he needs to do more shoulder work.

One of the only times I've seen him taken aback was when I told him to work on his chest... :lol: In my defense the angle made it look small.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Rugby tourament

First tournament of the season. Only 4 teams turned up which was disappointing as we expected at least 6.

Wiedenbrueck, Bremen (my team), St. Pauli - Hamburg, Tsv karlshoefen. We won 2 of our 3 matches which was an excellent result for us. Particularly as, although it was an 8s tournament we only had 7 players so we had to play every game while the others all had a minimum of 4 subs, Weidenbrueck turned up with over 20 players. So in actual fact it was probably a good thing 3 only had 3 games.

Results

Wiedenbrueck : Bremen 39 :19

St Pauli : Bremen 12 : 17

Tsv Karlshoefen : Bremen - Can't remember but we won 

*First match Wiedenbrueck : Bremen*

Wiedenbrueck are the league champions and definitely the strongest team to play against. We went into this match knowing that whatever the result it was great experience. I am now a firm fan of 8s, even though we were playing with 7, having a dedicated front row means there's no confusion and we have a proper offensive line for rucks and mauls. Their weakness lay in lack of communication and we got some good tackles in. We'd decided before the tournament started we'd play contested scrums which was a great decision. Lost 2 of our balls but gained 4 of theirs. By 1/2 time we were leading with 2 trys and both conversions to nil. We played extremely well during that 1/2 which took us and them by surprise as last time we played was a walkover.

It went wrong in the second 1/2, we were less focused and they put their Fijian Prop on. Oh.My.God. The woman was like a tank. Perfect combination of speed, strength, skill and quite simply mass. Eeske, our loosehead prop took a brutal tackle and had to sit out while her head stopped spinning for 5mins. But we were on the other side of the pitch for a lineout. So the lineout was effectively me (hooker throwin), you need 2 in the lineout so subbed in one of our other players. Unfortunately as our hooker couldn't see that Eeske had been hit in the head she threw a paddy about Eeske not telling her she was going off and when we lined up for the next kick off actually stormed off the pitch in a huff. :shock:

So we played the rest of the second 1/2 with 6 players. They won, but it was an not an easy victory and they'd made the max no of substitutions. Some of my team were bitching about how unfair it was to play them as they are a 15s team playing the Nationals 2nd League and almost 1/2 the team are in the British army, stationed at the base in Wiedenbrueck. But I think it's fantastic. We got to play against a damn good team, we didn't make absolute fools of ourselves and we got an opportunity to see how a good team plays together.

*St Pauli : Bremen*

1/2hr between the last match and this one so tempers had been cleared, we'd had a pep talk and everything was good. We played much better in this game. Kept our focus, us forwards were working together much better, binding properly in the rucks, joining the mauls and pushing. I swapped sides to play loosehead prop so our scrum was tighter. Our backs played a beautiful game, supporting each other perfectly and Nia who was playing fullback did an unbelievable good job of sweeping up the ball and running up the wing to score a try.

Only downside to this game was I got stomped on during a maul. Left ankle for a change, got the studs right on my achilles tendon and my leg collapsed. Flipping typical. :roll: Very strange pain. Tears were rolling but wasn't aware of them. Note to self BUY FLANKER BOOTS.

Still I was lucky, the St. Pauli no 9 broke her nose and got her head kicked in a maul right up by the try line and had to be carried off.

*Tsv Karlshoefen : Bremen*

So I was forced to sit out and Weidenbrueck very kindly gave us a spare prop. On the plus side, I could really see how we play as a team. TSV are more suited to the running of 7s than the close contact and offensive play of 8s and we dominated the rucks and mauls. We won all the scrums I think. Their skill lay in fast ball play and running like lightning and once they got through our line it was very difficult to reclaim the ball. (This meant when they played Weidenbrueck even those girls had their work cut out to catch them when they broke through.) Nia as fullback really worked her socks off. But the different style was good. Our backs got a lot more ball time and although we won by a comfortable margin it was extremely fast paced and tiring.

I didn't see all the game as our captain, the fly-half went down in what I am damn sure was a high tackle, with a thomp that reverberated round the field. We initially thought she'd broken her collarbone but subsequent trip to the hospital revealed that, thankfully, it was only strained/pulled and generally a bit bashed up. Still it meant another player down.

*Summary*

Weidenbrueck won the tournament. We were second. This was a fantastic experience. We got our first game playing 8s style which is much closer to 15s than 7s are. I thoroughly enjoyed the scrums and more offensive play, but although it's not technically as fast paced as 7s the forwards, all 3 of us on Saturday, had one hell of a lot of runnning to do. So improving my conditioning is my no 1 priority. I'm was still a touch timid about what I could and could not do at the start, but oh so much better than the 1st match I played. I've been given a DVD of that match and the words cringeingly embarrassing don't even come close. I ache today, but the way I do after a good work out, not the pain I usually feel after 7s. The more physical style of play suits me much better. Can't wait for the next tournament.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice one GB 

Post up some vids of you getting slammed!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Nice one GB
> 
> Post up some vids of you getting slammed!


 :lol: I got given a vid of my first ever match...Oh the embarrasement of it! If I can work out how to upload it to youtube I'll link it for your entertainment. Need to find a camera so the next tournament you can see a vid of how rugby should be played. I've improved a lot. Tho it would be hard to imagine how I could get worse.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

What do you weigh now?

You don't look too huge at the minute to be playing rugby. Your strength has always been good though.

Would extra BW help?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

martin brown said:


> What do you weigh now?
> 
> You don't look too huge at the minute to be playing rugby. Your strength has always been good though.
> 
> Would extra BW help?


I guess this is time for a little confession.....When I started my cut I'd ballooned up to 82kg. :blink: Now 75kg bang on. Height 5ft8

Strength has always been a good point for rugby. Actually got comments on this from opposing players at the tourament yesterday. Wanna work on condition. Stronger legs would help for scrummage and offensive work.

No extra BW won't help as it's only good for momentum when running thru the opposing line. Tho if I was 80kg at 20% BF I could cope with that. :thumb :But weighing less means I'm faster.

Ideally wanna get down to 70kg but keep reducing the BF.

I need to review my lifting to really focus on building more lower body strength. A lot more shoulder dedicated training too, things like pushpress as that's great for tackling.


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

Nice journal.. your goal is definitely achievable.. you've already achieved so much and looking great! Nice one


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks LondonGeezer.

Got stuck late at work so did some bodyweight stuff at home + complexes then finished off with 3x butt busters. Damn I'd forgotten how haaard these are!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> LMAO! So you 2 are the chuckle brothers......I can just picture your face when IB nonchalently whacks on 15 rather than a 5 and his face when he's informed he needs to do more shoulder work.
> 
> One of the only times I've seen him taken aback was when I told him to work on his chest... :lol: In my defense the angle made it look small.


The worst part is he doesn't even mean to do it!

Get all psyched up for my benching, unrack the bar, do a rep or two, dump it again.

"Whats wrong?"

"You loaded up too much you twunt"

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

"twunt"??? :lol: I can just picture it!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

So finally the bruise on my head has subsided enough I'm not in pain when I breathe. Off to the gym. Oh dear.

10mins RC work : BW squats : lunges to stretch and warm up

*
BB Front Squat*

30kg x6 : 35kg x6 : 40kg x6

*BB Push Press*

20kg x8 : 25kg x8 : 27.5kg x5 (failed on 6 :cursing: )

*BOR *

20kg x8 : 30kg x8 : 35kg x8

Goodmorning: 20kg x12 : 30kg x10 : 30kg x10

*Pull ups/Press-ups S/S (to failure)*: 8/20

Core: Hangins Leg Raises + Pike (2 x 10 each exercise)

T=35mins

First proper training session since back from hols....I am so weak! Limiting factor on lifts was surprisingly my lower back. So threw in some goodmornings, which I hadn't planned to do. Last thing I need to injure that. Still, now I know there's a lot of work to do...I will do it.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice work out hun x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

You'll soon get back into the swing of things Wunder Wuman ;0)


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dungs have been sorted....God bless gay training partners into the 'white trash *******' look! :thumb: Am all set for photo shoot tomorrow!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Dungs have been sorted....God bless gay training partners into the 'white trash *******' look! :thumb: Am all set for photo shoot tomorrow!


 :lol: Right. i'm off to raid the wardrobe. Fingers crossed I've got something suitablly butch.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

FFS...said training partner thought I was kidding.....GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice to see you back into the swing of things.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey GB, so how's the DOM's today? 

So now you've come back all rested and stuff, whats the goals for the ass end of 2009?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Wotcha. The DOMS are okish ATM, but it was a depressingly weak session.

Goals? Hmmm. Was thinking about competing but now rugby's started up again I've remembered how much I loves it. So that is my focus.

Lose another 5kg, will be cutting as of October. So I should look good for when I offski to California in the Spring.

Oh yes and to not make an utter tit of myself when I start lecturing at the Uni. Easier said than done I think :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> So I should look good for when I offski to California in the Spring.


Where in California?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Weights will come back in time GB...

Concentrate on form and the rest will come


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> Where in California?


Santa Barbara. One of my supervisors is at the University of California in the Marine Science Institute. It makes sense to spend some time there working with her, plus of course being there while it's winter still here would be great for my motivation. I'm trying to sort out the extremely complex issue of visas etc right now. Still almost 100% on the cards now. So excited! :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Weights will come back in time GB...
> 
> Concentrate on form and the rest will come


Thanks Mick! Yeah leaving ego at the door and concentrating on form. :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

NP - cool have some reps to help you along


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm trying to sort out the extremely complex issue of visas etc right now. Still almost 100% on the cards now. So excited! :bounce:


Thats easy. Marry an American :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

iopener said:


> Thats easy. Marry an American :whistling:


Please don't swear in my journal. The thought of marriage brings me out in a cold sweat. :ban:

Ta for the reps Mick!

Betty, loving the new avvy


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

How about friends with benefits then? :thumb:

Also - what is your actual career profession (if i'm allowed to ask  ), seeing the stuff you posted in the marathon thread was quite cool.

Not quite sure a career in physiotherapy will see me travel to the antarctic but if i can get a foot in the door of professional sport that'll do for me :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Friends with benefits is different :lol: I'm just too young to settle down and the idea of being "trapped" terrifies me. There is still so much to see and do! Yes, I know settling down doesn't have to be trapping but that's the way I feel ATM.

You are indeed allowed to ask what my profession is, I'm employed as a biogeoscientist and work on Proxy Development and Innovation: the Baseline for Progress in Paleoclimate Research. That sounds very complicated. In a nutshell I am trying work out if the current methods we use to reconstruct past environments are reliable and what implications that has for climate change etc etc.

As a bonus to my work I will also get my doctorate.

I spent 3months in Antarctica last year doing research. It's not as cold as I thought it would be, it's a stark, beautiful, but deadly place. I'd love to go back again


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Please don't swear in my journal. The thought Of marriage brings me out in a cold sweat. :ban:


Sorry! I shall endeavour to make sure i dont do that again, unless the moment warrants me mentioning it :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

iopener said:


> Sorry! I shall endeavour to make sure i dont do that again, unless the moment warrants me mentioning it :tongue:


Cheeky whatnot! :lol:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Just saying hello. Didn't realise you were in Deutschland and a rugger bugger too 

Going to start the day off well with a quick perv through your pics :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Heyup Wes! I am indeed in Deutschland...a Brit in exile. I am a very crap rugger bugger, but working in it!

LMAO at the pics comment. :lol:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Gym Bunny said:


> Heyup Wes! I am indeed in Deutschland...a Brit in exile. I am a very crap rugger bugger, but working in it!
> 
> LMAO at the pics comment. :lol:


Ah everyone gets points for effort. Not everyone can aspire to the levels of say two time european champions like 'cough' 'cough' Munster. 

but you have some nice training in there too in between the pics and it seems to be working

p.s. is that your back shot in the denim because I've seen that pic all over the place.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

wes said:


> Ah everyone gets points for effort. Not everyone can aspire to the levels of say *two time european champions like 'cough' 'cough' Munster.*
> 
> but you have some nice training in there too in between the pics and it seems to be working
> 
> p.s. is that your back shot in the denim because I've seen that pic all over the place.


real subtle....


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

wes said:


> Ah everyone gets points for effort. Not everyone can aspire to the levels of say two time european champions like 'cough' 'cough' Munster.
> 
> but you have some nice training in there too in between the pics and it seems to be working
> 
> p.s. is that your back shot in the denim because I've seen that pic all over the place.


 :lol:

No it's not my back shot. That's the goal! I swear everyone looks at that post and doesn't read a single word I typed. :lol:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol:
> 
> No it's not my back shot. That's the goal! I swear everyone looks at that post and doesn't read a single word I typed. :lol:


That's because we're all too distracted from your a$$ in those sexy stripy knickers.

Just turns us in to a mindless bag of hormones:bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

wes said:


> That's because we're all too distracted from your a$$ in those sexy stripy knickers.
> 
> Just turns us in to a mindless bag of hormones:bounce:


I think you are possibly the only person that likes those knickers! :lol:

I'm working on getting my behind as lovely as Jem's unfortunately it looks like I'm gonna have to serious up the cardio to do that. I hate cardio :ban:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Gym Bunny said:


> I think you are possibly the only person that likes those knickers! :lol:
> 
> I'm working on getting my behind as lovely as Jem's unfortunately it looks like I'm gonna have to serious up the cardio to do that. I hate cardio :ban:


That's a sweet bit of gymspiration but you're there already.

:beer:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If I wasnt already married I would marry you.................I like pirates too...lol...Har..


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Join the queue Hacks :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I'm working on getting my behind as lovely as Jem's


Lys....Your beind is already scrumptious hun..... Me likey alot


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Morning Hun......x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Good morning people! Yesterday was international talk like a pirate day and I had a fantastic day! Also went to a traffic light party. You're supposed to dress in red, yellow or green depending on your availability. So I went with red shoes, a yellow skirt and green top just to confuse people. It was fun. :bounce:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Good morning people! Yesterday was international talk like a pirate day and I had a fantastic day! Also went to a traffic light party. You're supposed to dress in red, yellow or green depending on your availability. So I went with red shoes, a yellow skirt and green top just to confuse people. It was fun. :bounce:


what a cool/ funny theme.....i would dress the same....just to be sure


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Saturday - training

10mins RC work + bodyweight exercises to stretch and warm up

*Deadlifts* (working sets) 80kg x2 : 80kg x2

*
Back squats - ATG* 50kg x5 : 50kg x5 : 50kg x5

5xchin ups

*Powerclean>Pushpress*

20kg x5 : 30kg x5 : 30kg x5 : 30kg x5 : 30kg x5 

T=31mins

Rest between sets = 2min

HIIT 12mins

First deadlift session since July so I erred on the side of caution, particularly as my lower back was the weakest part of me on Thursday. The weight flew up, very happy. But, I am most impressed with my powerclean>pushpress. True 30kg isn't much but it was nice and smooth with good form. Can't wait to up it again. Threw in a set of chin ups after squats to stretch out my back.

HIIT wasn't too painful, only thing the smoking seems to have done is increase my HR by 10BPM on the high level. Should be back to normal soon. Bit stiff today but no DOMS yet.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Saturday - training
> 
> 10mins RC work + bodyweight exercises to stretch and warm up
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

hackskii said:


> If I wasnt already married I would marry you.................I like pirates too...lol...Har..


All the good ones are already taken.



Ak_88 said:


> Join the queue Hacks :whistling: :thumb:


Ak you should be out being a bad man at your age, not settling down



ZEUS said:


> Lys....Your beind is already scrumptious hun..... Me likey alot


  I think yours is pretty fine.... :bounce:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That party theme was a good idea. I have been to a white trash theme, Gilligan's Island theme, Ghetto fabulous theme to mention a few.

Nice workout Lys. Looks like you did some big compound lifts there. :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> That party theme was a good idea. I have been to a white trash theme, Gilligan's Island theme, Ghetto fabulous theme to mention a few.
> 
> Nice workout Lys. Looks like you did some big compound lifts there. :thumb:


I bet they were awesome parties. I am impressed with my PC>>PP even tho it;s only 30kg. Roll on 40!


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Gym Bunny said:


> Saturday - training
> 
> 10mins RC work + bodyweight exercises to stretch and warm up
> 
> ...


nice deadlifting for a girlie:laugh:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

wes said:


> nice deadlifting for a girlie:laugh:


For a hot girlie. :thumb:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

winger said:


> For a hot girlie. :thumb:


Super hot girlie:lol::laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Come to read some hardcore rugger business and I read that you want a bum like mine ...Cheers for the compliement but WTF Lys grrrrr your ass is lovely and I quite like the stripey knicks too ....please do not take up the marathon cardio ...I lost strength too! I wanna do deads like that ....


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

Good deads, Great @r5e, smashing journal. Subscribed:lol:

What position do you play?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

wes said:


> nice deadlifting for a girlie:laugh:


 :tt2: I'll have you know smartypants that that was without chalk or straps and I can lift over a 100kg. So ner. :lol:



winger said:


> For a hot girlie. :thumb:


 :wub:



wes said:


> Super hot girlie:lol::laugh:


 :blush:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> Come to read some hardcore rugger business and I read that you want a bum like mine ...Cheers for the compliement but WTF Lys grrrrr your ass is lovely and I quite like the stripey knicks too ....please do not take up the marathon cardio ...I lost strength too! I wanna do deads like that ....


I don't like my ass. Well, it's more the shape I have issues with. You'll get your deads. Don't worry. Being taller makes it harder. I used to have major issues with my deads until I learnt to keep my ass low for as long as possible. I was lifting it way too early and so all the stress was in my back limiting the lift. If you can keep your butt low then you get a lot of leg drive which really helps. :bounce:



Propper Joss said:


> Good deads, Great @r5e, smashing journal. Subscribed:lol:
> 
> What position do you play?


Cheers, Proper Joss. I play in prop in rugby 8s. I prefer tighthead but seem to be playing losehead a lot right now. Still good fun.

Sorry for lack of updates people, work and life :thumb: have been full on lately. I shall update you all later today.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice DL'ing 

Everything cool Mein Damenfreund ?? xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Nice DL'ing
> 
> Everything cool Mein Damenfreund ?? xx


Cheers Mick!

Yeah everything is better than cool! Life is pretty damn peachy at the mo. It's just a bit of a struggle balancing work/training and life.

Have to say that one thing that has made a huge difference is that, touch wood, I don't seem to be suffering insomnia anymore. No trouble falling asleep and not waking up until my alarm the next day.

Hows the family? All well I hope?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Cheers Mick!
> 
> Yeah everything is better than cool! Life is pretty damn peachy at the mo. It's just a bit of a struggle balancing work/training and life.
> 
> ...


WOOHOO.. peachy.. very good indeed then  Always a constant juggling act that we have to do LOL.

Nice news on the insomnia too althoug I am suffering a little at the moment with it - but that is owing to some of the AAS I am running. :whistling:

Family is great - did you get the pics I sent you?? Zac has taken 3 steps now :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes I did! 3 steps, I'm not surprised. You can tell he takes after his old man, love the fact he's doing a pressup in the first pic. He's gorgeous. Just wait until he's tall enough to open doors....or works out how to jump up and open them.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Ha ha cool - thanks for the kind words 

I am looking forward to him walking and not so - if you know what I mean??

Want to pick your brains on the cinnamon drinks you have to blunt sugar levels when you get 5.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Ha ha cool - thanks for the kind words
> 
> I am looking forward to him walking and not so - if you know what I mean??
> 
> Want to pick your brains on the cinnamon drinks you have to blunt sugar levels when you get 5.


Pick away. I won't get a chance to answer before tonight tho. Just about to run out the door for a meeting.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mick i thought you were natty?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Mick i thought you were natty?


About as natty as a 3 eyed fish.... :whistling:


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> I don't like my ass. Well, it's more the shape I have issues with. You'll get your deads. Don't worry. Being taller makes it harder. I used to have major issues with my deads until I learnt to keep my ass low for as long as possible. I was lifting it way too early and so all the stress was in my back limiting the lift. If you can keep your butt low then you get a lot of leg drive which really helps. :bounce:
> 
> Cheers, Proper Joss. I play in prop in rugby 8s. I prefer tighthead but seem to be playing losehead a lot right now. Still good fun.
> 
> Sorry for lack of updates people, work and life :thumb: have been full on lately. I shall update you all later today.


I'm a loose-head, but I get shuffled around alot. I'm 6'3" so I play no8 as well sometimes.

Know what you mean about deads, I have callouses at the top of my shins from the rubbing, but it saves my back:laugh:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Propper Joss said:


> I'm a loose-head, but I get shuffled around alot. I'm 6'3" so I play no8 as well sometimes.
> 
> Know what you mean about deads, I have callouses at the top of my shins from the rubbing, but it saves my back:laugh:


I love that. If your shins bleed on both sides you know your dead lifting right. I have old dried blood on my old shoes..lol


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

robisco11 said:


> real subtle....


Just like our back row :laugh:



Gym Bunny said:


> :tt2: I'll have you know smartypants that that was without chalk or straps and I can lift over a 100kg. So ner. :lol:


mg:WOW!!:laugh: 



winger said:


> I love that. If your shins bleed on both sides you know your dead lifting right. I have old dried blood on my old shoes..lol


I get looks in my gmy because the blood gets onto the bar. I can see their point though I do clean it afterwards.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

wes said:


> I get looks in my gmy because the blood gets onto the bar. I can see their point though I do clean it afterwards.


Why, your probably the only one who uses the bar anyways. :beer:

Just kidding, well sorta. :whistling:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

winger said:


> Why, your probably the only one who uses the bar anyways. :beer:
> 
> Just kidding, well sorta. :whistling:


lol


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Bump for GB updates  xx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

mick_the_brick said:


> Bump for GB updates  xx


Bump for GB update pics, naked of course. :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Winger you're so rude.

Naked of course *please*


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

My bad, I thought I wrote please in there, were are my manors?

I publicly apologize GB! :beer:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Now with that charm how can she turn down a gentleman like yourself.

:thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ak_88 said:


> Now with that charm how can she turn down a gentleman like yourself.
> 
> :thumb:


I hope not face down.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ak_88 said:


> Winger you're so rude.
> 
> Naked of course *please*


nice... :lol:



winger said:


> I hope not face down.


Ouch, hope Darren isnt around. :whistling:

He does like your ass wingman........lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> nice... :lol:
> 
> Ouch, hope Darren isnt around. :whistling:
> 
> He does like your ass wingman........lol


Can you blame him? All those years with poor form on squats has finally paid off..lol


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

I better not have missed pics or there will be hell to pay. :cursing:

Phew! Panic over.

Hows that girlie chalk and straps working out for you GB :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hellllllo everyone! Sorry I've been pants at updating this. Been away in Eng-er-land being bad. Will update when I relocate training journal. Suffice it to say there has been lifting, rugby and much randomness. Including rollerskiing, which is much fun!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice to have you back chicken xxx


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Hellllllo everyone! Sorry I've been pants at updating this. Been away in *Eng-er-land being bad*. Will update when I relocate training journal. Suffice it to say there has been lifting, rugby and much randomness. Including rollerskiing, which is much fun!


Could have come to Leeds:whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice to be back gorgeous! I haz had fuuuuuuuuun! :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

WRT said:


> Could have come to Leeds:whistling:


Yeah if it hadn;t all been booked way back I would have. Next time. :thumb:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Welcome back. You were missed


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I need to catch up too......but no not competing. To compete, I'd have to diet. A lot. As you can see from Tan's thread, about 4 stones worth :scared:

If I ever compete, it will not be till I'm pushing 40 :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Starting to compete at 40 is the future my dear:thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Welcome back Lys.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Do it Beks!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

OK I've neglected this journal long enough. I don't have the time to put in all the training I've done in the last 3 weeks so to summarise:


I've quit smoking

45mins fasted low impact cardio every morning before breakfast AKA a walk.

20mins jogging 3x a week

BW exercises 2x a week - this is more for flexibility

Rugby 2-3x a week

Weights 2-3x a week


I've put on a bit of weight since my cut end of July but there's more muscle there now. I'd like to cut down again and see what I look like, but as rugby is now in full swing and so my priorities have changed slightly, with improving my game and upping my fitness for matches.

*Thursday - rugby*

Spence was in a foul mood today. After watching all of us, guys and girls, play touch for 20minutes he exploded with a "You're all crap!" and made us run around the pitch until he'd calmed down.

We split to our trainer and practiced passing, everyone is getting better at spinning but to improve our coordination we're doing drills where you need to throw the ball in the air, catch then pass, or pass it round your back or through your legs etc etc etc. whilst moving in a circle, direction switches and so on. Often we look like total tits but it's paying off.

We're practicing plays a lot more, like line outs, formation and so on. Had a brilliant session and communication, we now have calls for our various plays, and the team is working more as a unit and less like a bunch of women bulldozing their way across the pitch. Got more ladies in the club than ever. This has lead to a bit of team rejigging. I posted ages back about a Canadian, Brittany joining the team. She has a bucket load of natural talent and has the makings of a great prop. The only problem now is I am the smallest of the forwards. I still train with them, scrum, rucks, mauls, but it looks like I'm gonna get shifted to the wing. So must definitely improve general fitness and speed. I've tweaked my calf, feels like an elastic band with too much tension that goes twang if I sprint, so need to watch that.

Random piece of advice sought. Any tips on how to shout around a mouth guard so it doesn't come out as "muuuuumpph!"


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL @ 'muuuuuuumpph'

congrats at the quitting smoking, I know its not easy and it can be soo quick to fall back into bad habits.....

love all you photos......


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> LOL @ 'muuuuuuumpph'
> 
> congrats at the quitting smoking, I know its not easy and it can be soo quick to fall back into bad habits.....
> 
> love all you photos......


Well it's more like "mmmmmmuuuuummmpphhh" and drown in own saliva. :lol:

Yes smoking is a bad habit, I started again in July but need to stop because we have a good chance of winning the league if we're on form and I want to win. :thumb:

Thanks for the comments on my photos, I'll follow your suggestions and make some of them black and white.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> I've quit smoking


Best bit of the lot, reppage to you :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Best bit of the lot, reppage to you :thumb: :thumb :


Why thank you! I feel much better actually, even though I'm now coughing my lungs up and then some! :lol:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Ak_88 said:


> Best bit of the lot, reppage to you :thumb: :thumb :


I second and third that :thumb: :thumbup1:



Gym Bunny said:


> Why thank you! I feel much better actually, even though I'm now coughing my lungs up and then some! :lol:


Nice!! :stuart:


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> OK I've neglected this journal long enough.
> 
> Random piece of advice sought. Any tips on how to shout around a mouth guard so it doesn't come out as "muuuuumpph!"


Better fitting mouth guard? :tongue:

Well done on giving up the evil weed! Wish you all the best with your training endeavours and ill be watching closely.

Always did like a woman who isnt afraid to get mucky :laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

HEY GB! (i'll reply to your PM mate, works been nuts!!)

Gumshield...you have to find one that fits snug to your upper teeth so you can talk ok as it sticks to them, all down to how well you mould it when you first buy it.

During my MMA days i had to keep it in for around an hour's worth of sparring as with boxing gloves you have the equivelent of pillows on your hands so if you needed to speak you had to have a good gummy!

Saddest thing was the best gummy i ever had was a tesco value one!!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

God dammit GB, you post pics in suzzies, pics legs akimbo with serious come to bed eyes, now you're playing rugby!!! My decree nisi is going through as I type this!!

Gum sheild, get one made up at the dentist. Cost around £50 and are insurance guaranteed. Mines black and white stripes so when in, it looks like I'm missing every other tooth. If you've got any kind of dental work done, not worth risking self moulders. Took a few boots in the face, nose breaks but teeth stay in!!


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Incredible Bulk said:


> HEY GB! (i'll reply to your PM mate, works been nuts!!)
> 
> Gumshield...you have to find one that fits snug to your upper teeth so you can talk ok as it sticks to them, all down to how well you mould it when you first buy it.


GB, You can cut the ends of them with a scissors to give a better fit.

Just don't cut too much off.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the advise re gumshields guys! Have an appointment with the dentist next week and will see what I can get made up.

My current mouthguard is a touch too big, or my mouth is too small, and I tend to get a sore mouth wearing it. Still it's worth it esp when you take an elbow or whatever to the face.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tuesday - Rugby

Our trainer had work so we trained with the guys.

1/2 hour touch to warm up.

Lena had requested a conditioning session. So:

* sprint 5m - 10x pressups - return to start

* sprint 10m - 10x situps - return to start

* sprint 15m - 10x starjumps - return to start

* sprint 20m - return to start

repeat 3x

run round pitch

and again......Think we did this 5x in total

Another game of touch

Tackling practise. How to go down in a ruck. Indiviually doing this with tackle bags. Then we repeated this in groups. One goes down and others step over, protect ball and clear opposition. So practising binding and best way to clear the ball, small steps, stay low, don't stand up.

Final 20mins smother tackling game. Much better. Everyone's coming on a lot. Love training with the boys, as the competitative instinct comes to the fore and all the girls up their game. Took an elbow in the face at some point so it's a touch sore to eat, this is why I wear a mouthguard. Was only forward at training last night and really appreciated the conditioning training. Leg much better.

Almost perfect conditions, soft turf, a touch of mud but not enough to become creatures from the black lagoon. It's getting cold now and I'm wearing thermals to train.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Rugby - Thursday

How to tell the weather is getting cold: Frost on pitch, need to wear thermals to train in and do not remove wooly hat even after 2hours of rugby.

Only 4 girls, including me, turned up to training last night. I was the only forward. I'Ve been the only forward for almost 2 weeks now. Binding with backs for rucks isn't fun, they're much smaller and as a result I've tweaked my shoulder, and have spent all today desperately trying to find some relief from it./ ends pathetic oh-woe-is-me complaint.

Training.

continued conditioning training, lots of running round pitch interspersed with squats, starjumps, pressups, burpees etc etc. Sooooo glad I've quit smoking.

Was, as mentioned, only forward, so was placed on the wing :?: spent most of training working on tactics to gain ground and advantage in games. We need to work on our passing. I really think this is the most important thing as there are some members who are consistently fumbling the pass.

After an hour(ish) we joined the backs from the guys team, to form the defensive line for them to attack. Good practise for us to work on our communication, speed, fitness and being aware of the game. No idea how many times I ran back and forth across the pitch, but I do remember wanting to strangle our captain at one point as she wasn't paying attention and kept getting the side we needed to line up on wrong. i.e. calling "left"

then realising they had actually gone right so we had to switch again. After about 20mins of this we stopped paying attention to her and just did the correct line.

Actually this was brilliant, the whole idea of your defense corridor was new to most of us, as we don't play 15s. I got extremely confused and lost my temper as I was told to count and push people out or go in, whereas if they'd said corridor marking I'd have understood. Soon as I realised that it was fine. For anyone who doesn't know about this, it simply means you have a corridor of pitch you defend. An attacker who comes into your corridor you mark, they leave it, you stop marking them. Piece of pie. My tackling is getting better too!

Then for the final 1/2 hour we played a match with the guys also on the defensive line. I was kept on the wing as initially I was put back in the centre as a forward end kept ending up in the rucks and scrum. Was sent to the wing for my own safety. :roll: Tho I was über impressed I managed 2out 3 times to gain possession of the ball in rucks. Spence, however let loose a torrent of abuse at the guys, that us ladies were able to do so.

Next tournament is the 31st! I'll be playing prop. Really hope some of the other forwards come to training again soon, tho my fitness levels are definitely increasing training with the backs.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds like the ruggers is going well, other than the shoulder tweakage!

Wheres the pain and do any movements hurt in particular?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

So proud of you for kicking the smoking and staying free of it.

The best is still yet to come.

All the best,

J


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Shoulder seems to have sorted itself out AK, so maybe I just slept on it funny.

Cheers J! I feel much better for quitting.

Random Monday training

RC work

*Clean and Press*: 20kg x6 : 29kg x6 :

*Drop set*: 38kg x4, 29kg x3, 20kg x5

*Arnold Press*: 4.5kg x10 : 6.8kg x6 : 11.3kg x6 : 13.6kg x4

*Bench Press*: 20kg x10 : 29kg x8 : 33.6kg x8 : 38kg x8 :42.6kg x embarrassing fail - note to self perhaps bench more than once every 2 years :lol:

*Reeves deadlift*: 29kg x3 : 51.8kg x3, x3, x3 :mrgreen:

T=30mins

Stretch out.

Very random session, huuugely weak and pathetic bench but it was entertaining when I died on less than 45kg. Never done Reeves deadlifts before, amazing grip training. Loved it! My C'n'P is slowly improving too and the drop set was fun


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Reeves deadlift? C'n'P? I'm lost


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Reeves deadlift? C'n'P? I'm lost


 :tt2: Clean and Press. Click HERE for Reeves deadlifts


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I see you're still doing all this weird fancy pants training lol.

I hope it's working for ya babe, I'm still training like a cave man lol


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow great journal. You have made some great progress in a short time. Nice work :rockon: .

:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I see you're still doing all this weird fancy pants training lol.
> 
> I hope it's working for ya babe, I'm still training like a cave man lol


Ugga Ugga!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ElfinTan said:


> Ugga Ugga!!!!! :thumb:


Careful, he might hit you with a club and drag you by the hair back to his cave. :whistling:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

winger said:


> Careful, he might hit you with a club and drag you by the hair back to his cave. :whistling:


just checking in for a nose GB. My Interweb is down. I'm lost without it until its fixed.

Yet again I applaud you on your avatar winger. Looks like JW has finally over done it on the shic:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tuesday - Climbing

Went to the new wall with my bro.

First lesson: When belaying a 99kg bodybuilder, ensure you are strapped to a sandbag to ensure that when he comes down I do not go up

Second lesson: The bugger is better than me :evil:

Third lesson: Warm up properly and don't do an overhang requiring smearing as your first climb

Fourth lesson: CLIMB!!!

Much much fun! Did overhangs, corners, the splits in a chimney, smearing. Got uber forearm pump, got the fear, got the shakes, got the high and silly grin. Fun fun fun!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I see you're still doing all this weird fancy pants training lol.
> 
> I hope it's working for ya babe, I'm still training like a cave man lol


I wouldn't expect anything else You know me, low boredom threshold


DanJ said:


> Wow great journal. You have made some great progress in a short time. Nice work :rockon: .
> 
> :thumbup1:


Cheers Dan! It is pretty much a training journal these days too. :thumb:



ElfinTan said:


> Ugga Ugga!!!!! :thumb:


I'm amazed you've regained the power of speech.



winger said:


> Careful, he might hit you with a club and drag you by the hair back to his cave. :whistling:


Having seen Tan's video, I don't think anyone is gonna be a messing with her any time soon.



wes said:


> just checking in for a nose GB. My Interweb is down. I'm lost without it until its fixed.
> 
> Yet again I applaud you on your avatar winger. Looks like JW has finally over done it on the shic:laugh: :lol:


Hey Wes, good to hear you've no abandoned us! Winger, I concur, awesome avvy


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks peeps.

I just feel so bad for Joe.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> Thanks peeps.
> 
> I just feel so bad for Joe.


Mee too.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

winger said:


> Careful, he might hit you with a club and drag you by the hair back to his cave. :whistling:


Worked for Paul:whistling:



hackskii said:


> Mee too.


Me three!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> Worked for Paul:whistling:
> 
> *PMSL!*
> 
> Me three!


Me 4! Just caught up with his journal...poor wee soul


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Wednesday - gym

RC work to warm up.

*Front squat*: 20kg x10 : 24.5kg x8 : 29kg x6 : 38kg x4, x4 : 42.8kg x4

*Squat row*: L4 x10 : L6 x8 : L8 x8 : L10 x8 : L12 x6

alternated with

*Kettlebell swings*: 4kg x20 : 8kg x16 : 12kg x14 : 16kg x12, x10

*Tumminello's Weight Plate Metabolic Circuit*

Overhead Squat x 6

Swings (like kettlebell swings) x 6

Bentover Row x 8

Reverse Lunge and Twist x 8

Diagonal Chops x 8

25lb (11.3kg) plate. 90secs between each circuit. Repeat 5x. Die. :thumb:

My arms were still pumped from climbing so went with something a little less stressful. Complex was great fun, but boy was I knackered at the end.


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Wednesday - gym
> 
> RC work to warm up.
> 
> ...


Nice workout indeed. Great variety there. Bet it was a killer!! :rockon:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

DanJ said:


> Nice workout indeed. Great variety there. Bet it was a killer!! :rockon:


A little, I am somewhat sore today. :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I saw that complex stuff you posted on FB yesterday, and decided that i'll stick with my dreadmill/xbox combination for now


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> I saw that complex stuff you posted on FB yesterday, and decided that i'll stick with my dreadmill/xbox combination for now


Wimp :tt2:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I prefer to think of it as tactically keeping my back in check :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Wow that's a lot of sets! Nice one Lys!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Tom, the circuit at the end is effectively a cardio circuit for fatloss, but is much more fun than the treadmill


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

No climbing on Thursday as I was having my eyes mapped to see if they're suitable for lazer surgery and they put dilating drops in my eyes.....Couldn't see a damn thing as a result.

Almost 24hours later I still look like an aye-aye and can't focus on squat.

Friday

RC work to warm up.

*Kettlebell clean and press:*

4kg x10 : 8kg x9 : 12kg x6 : 12kg x4

*
Close grip lat pulldown 2 sec pause on chest:*

L6 x10 : L8 x9 : L10 6

Deadlift challenge! Meh.

Warm up: RDL 20kg x10 DL: 40kg x6 : 60kg x6 : 70kg x4:

straps and belt on

80kg x6 - coughing fit, reset 80kg x15

Meh. Very disappointed in myself. I was expecting a lot more than that. Never used a belt before and I don't like it. This has been a bit of a wake up call. I'm going to go back to volume training, which I like and give me good strength gains. IF I can ever find the correct cable attachment my poor efforts will be uploaded.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I must say i've never used a belt for deadlifting. Squatting yes, but i think that may have contributed to my problems in putting too much faith in it.

What sort of volume work are you looking at doing?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

1 compound every session for low reps 10 sets.

Alternating sets of supporting exercises.

Maybe an hour in total.

Complexes or HIIT for cardio


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks good.

While i'm here...can you think of any more creative core work i can have a crack at? Planks are getting a bit easy now. Tuesdays efforts i was topping out at about 50 seconds with a 15kg plate on my back, need something a little harder now!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Let me have a think over the weekend.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Cheers miss :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I want to see the vid....................Stalker flyby.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

We've actually given up trying to find the cable, off out shortly, and are gonna go buy a new one tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

AK try an ab wheel, not very easy.

GB if you have a lap top you might be able to take the memory stick out of your camera and put it in the side of your laptop.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> AK try an ab wheel, not very easy.
> 
> GB if you have a lap top you might be able to take the memory stick out of your camera and put it in the side of your laptop.


AK try DB pullins. If you can't find a video I'll dig out a link.

Winger. It's my bro's camera and records direct onto mini DVD. I need to call him and find out if he's got a new connection cable yet.

Monday

Work got in the way of getting to the gym. So a quick at home workout

Butt busters > GHR > Dips

BB : x10 : x10

BB : x9 : x10

BB : x8 : x10

20min run

Also just found out I got a ticket for the England v Australia match on the 7th. Majorly happy! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Just dropping in to say hello Lys.. Been off for a couple of weeks. Hope you are well


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice Journal just stumbled on it this evening. haven't had time to read all 106 pages of it. Goodluck.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi hun....hope all is good with you...xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ZEUS said:


> Just dropping in to say hello Lys.. Been off for a couple of weeks. Hope you are well


Hello my darling! Hope you are on the mend now, being ill sucks majorily don't it!



carbsnwhey said:


> Nice Journal just stumbled on it this evening. haven't had time to read all 106 pages of it. Goodluck.


Thanks Carbsnwhey. The journal at the start is a lot of banter with only a little training but that changes in more recent pages.



Pelayo said:


> Hi hun....hope all is good with you...xx


Hello babe! Yeah all is grand with me atm, but things have been a touch crazy and I haven'T had much time to get online. :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Saturday - Tournament

Superb weather, frost on the pitch but the mud was soft under that. Very cold to start tho. No encouragement needed to get people running round the pitch to warm up.

Our hooker didn't turn up so I played hooker, I don't know the position well yet, but this is a better place for me to play than prop, in training now, I'll be learning the position so I'm better prepared for next time. For lineouts though we use one of the backs as she's lighter. Tell you, PC>PP helps a lot to get the hang of getting a girl in the air. 

*St Pauli: TSV (St Pauli won)*

Disappointing turnout. Supposed to be 6 teams. Only 3 turned up and St Pauli had so few players 4 of our team subbed in to make up their team for the first match. Was playing in the line which was different but got into the swing of things. Scored my first try :bounce:

*Bremen vs TSV 25:10 (I think)*

Dirty, dirty players. I normally really enjoy rugby but I wanted to kill their No 10. Jasmina must weight at least 90kg and her role is to run through the line. Takes 2-3 players to take her down. Now, that's fine, but I do not approve of someone who, when an opposing team member has fought their way over the touch line and gone down in a pile of supporters, puts their hand under the ball after it's been touched down and tries to make out it was their all along. She did it 3x to us. The first time the ref saw the ball go down, so a try was awarded the other times not.

*Bremen : St Pauli - we lost. * 

This time TSV supplied the players for St Pauli and TSV were not happy we beat them and the play got much more dirty. Eeske got taken out with a boot to her knee and then No 10 took me out. Got my head whacked off the ground. Not nice and I'm sitting here now feeling like I've spent all night in a moshpit. With over 1/2 the forwards gone we didn't fare well.

A disappointing tournament. General team fitness is up, but unlike our last tournament we didn't play as a team. We had some great personal achievements but, frankly, it was embarrassing. We've discussed adding a training session at the weekend, because more people should be able to attend and we really need to train as a team.

Other training this week was 2x 6km jogs, not had time for anything else.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

oh thats made me chuckle!!!! 



> Our hooker didn't turn up so I played hooker,


Sorry the tourney was a bit gash, but the main thing is you are playing again!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> oh thats made me chuckle!!!!
> 
> Sorry the tourney was a bit gash, but the main thing is you are playing again!!!


Yeah it still makes me chuckle. I mean I know the hooker is called that because they hook the ball out of the scrum....but yes, my inner child still giggles, just like it does when I am on the tube and the announcement says "this train is for Cöckfosters" :lol:

Yeah, the important thing was playing. :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah it still makes me chuckle. I mean I know the hooker is called that because they hook the ball out of the scrum....but yes, my inner child still giggles, just like it does when I am on the tube and the announcement says "this train is for Cöckfosters" :lol:
> 
> Yeah, the important thing was playing. :bounce:


You are bats!!!!!!!! :cool2: :rockon:


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah it still makes me chuckle. I mean I know the hooker is called that because they hook the ball out of the scrum....but yes, my inner child still giggles, just like it does when I am on the tube and the announcement says "this train is for Cöckfosters" :lol:
> 
> Yeah, the important thing was playing. :bounce:


hehe at school way back when some friends of mine played rugby and I never believed them that there was a position called the hooker...thought it was some big ploy to make me seem dim :confused1: took a few years until I was at a proffessional match and it was like....ooooohhhhhh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

Just checking in all ok i see :rockon:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

GB, I think I love you!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

clairey.h said:


> hehe at school way back when some friends of mine played rugby and I never believed them that there was a position called the hooker...thought it was some big ploy to make me seem dim :confused1: took a few years until I was at a proffessional match and it was like....ooooohhhhhh :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah it does sound like a ploy to make people go "My Whaaaaaaa? :blink:" but yes it's true.



carbsnwhey said:


> Just checking in all ok i see :rockon:


Yep everything is grand. Neck is a bit stiff, I feel like I've been out all night headbanging, but it'll be fine in another day or so



winger said:


> GB, I think I love you!


I :wub: you too winger.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> You are bats!!!!!!!! :cool2: :rockon:


Just a little, but it's so much fun! :thumb:

Tuesday - rugby

Only forward again. :cursing:

More conditioning work. So 1/2 hour of touch as per always then sprints, burpees, pressups, etc etc etc for an hour before a final game against the boys in the line. Knackered. Beyond knackered, knee is very sore and swollen from last Saturday but neck has calmed down now.

Thursday - randomness

Tyre flipping/dragging messing around having fun basically. I tell you flipping a 53kg tyre up a hill is HARD work.  :bounce:

1/2hour run

45mins swimming to loosen up.

My goodness work is taking it's toll ATM so busy, hoping it'll let up shortly so I can actually get some time to post and use the forum more.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Gym Bunny said:


> Just a little, but it's so much fun! :thumb:
> 
> Tuesday - rugby
> 
> ...


Tyre flipping. You don't mess around do you GB.

bet they were the ones off of a toy monster truck - 4 inch :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

wes said:


> Tyre flipping. You don't mess around do you GB.
> 
> bet they were the ones off of a toy monster truck - 4 inch :laugh: :lol:


 :tt2: Actually they were 53kg tractor tyres smarty pants.

Rightio people I'm back, been ill the last few weeks, but well on road to recovery now and will no longer be neglecting my journal. :rockon:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hoorah :thumb:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Gym Bunny said:


> :tt2: Actually they were 53kg tractor tyres smarty pants.
> 
> Rightio people I'm back, been ill the last few weeks, but well on road to recovery now and will no longer be neglecting my journal. :rockon:


 :thumb:

I'm the same. It hurts me to say it but I havent been in the gym in 6 weeks. One problem after another. I've lost 6 kgs of hard earned muscle.

but my self exile is over. I will be back in the gym Monday with a bang.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

wes said:


> :thumb:
> 
> I'm the same. It hurts me to say it but I havent been in the gym in 6 weeks. One problem after another. I've lost 6 kgs of hard earned muscle.
> 
> but my self exile is over. I will be back in the gym Monday with a bang.


That sucks big time! Here's to a happy return!

Rightio people I haven't had time lately and have been ignoring this.

Will try not to slip again.

*Tuesday rugby. *

Conditioning work and basic skills. Ball passing, spinning. Ladders, post running. League game at end. We were the incredible mud monsters. Great fun.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh yes, and our trainer is ill so we trained with the guys. It was brilliant! Tho I feel like I've been hit by a brick today. We were absolutely caked in mud.

A totally muddy ball flys differently and the mud on your hands seems to help with the grip when it dries slightly...tho you do also end up doing a bit of a butterfingers on some passes.

Oh yes, and we've got a lot more ladies now....Had a team meeting the other week and next season we may be able to combine squads with Hamburg and play 15s!

So we're all really trying to up our fitness levels for that. It would seriously seriously rock!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good job Lys.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I am so bad at keeping this updated.

Thursday - 1/2 hour jogging, 15mins sprints then cool down

Friday - rugby can be summed up as "I hate astroturf."


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

astro-turf burn....goota love it!

I used to play 5-a-side on astroturf and they used to put these black rubber pellets on it to soften the surface...annoying as hell to pull out of football socks and boots!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

GG I love it! :lol:

IB, thankfully we don't have those little black rubber pellets. Tackling practise was in the sand pit and I got sand up my nose in my ears, socks, you name it. Fun fun fun.

But I really hate astroturf. My ankle is the size of a balloon today.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Saturday

Powerclean > Pushpress

20kg x6 : 25kg x5 : 30kg x4 : 35kg x4 : 40kg x4

Deads

20kg x4 : 45kg x3 : 65kg x3 : 75kg x4 : 85kg x4 : 95kg x5

Reverse grip lat pulldowns 2sec pause on chest:

25kg x10 : 35kg x12 : 45kg x6 45kg x6 DS 35/25/15

Seated rows 1sec pause on chest

20kg x10 : 30kg x10 : 40kg x10 : 50kg x8 : 60kg x5 DS 50/40/30/20

Inverted rows

7 : 7 : 8 : 7 : 5

Need to work on shoulders and lats.....powerclean to pushpress, not bad. Was disappointed I could only do 40kg, but nay bad overall. Deads relatively happy with as I've dispensed with chalk and straps. Forgotten how much of a pump dropsets give. I was in physical pain after latpull downs. Couldn't grip at all. Did some inverted rows at the end to finish off my (non-existant) lats. Boy do I hurt today :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yay to the pushpress :thumb:

Good to have you posting again, has work died down a bit now?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Yay to the pushpress :thumb:
> 
> Good to have you posting again, has work died down a bit now?


I'm actually starting to like pushpress....I really DO need to nail it as next year on the rugby front will be mental...If I can get my fitness and up enough for tryouts I could end up playing for Hamburg which would rock so much!

Work has calmed down a touch but things are still crazy, I'm just trying to get a better balance. :bounce: How's your bulk going kiddo?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been doing PP'ing for a few weeks now and i'm really enjoying it, if and when i can use the clean grip i'm hoping to get a bit more power transfer out of it, but for now i'm gunning for 70x5 for new year.

Bulk's going OK still, had a nice chat with Mick a few days back and he helped put my mind at ease a bit, but we've decided to drop the carbs and up the fats a bit to try and combat the flab accumulation. Sitting around 218-220lbs at the moment, heaviest i've ever been and i can still do 10 chins :thumb:

Easing back into squats and deads too, still trying to find the perfect form as i'm worried i'm caving over a bit too much in the hole for squats but i'll get there in the end! No heroics as my back isn't 100%, but better than it's been in months if i'm squatting and DL'ing for the first time this *year* :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Clean grip is a matter of practise, you can improve your flexibility enough to do it. Keep at it.

Is Mick helping you with your bulk? Good hands there. Like the ratio change. Impressive you can do chins at that weight....

CONGRATULATIONS! on getting back into the deads and squats! Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tuesday - rugby

My god it was cold. Weather went from T-shirt warm on 30th November, to frozen ground and cold air burning in our lungs. Our trainer is still ill, looking like he's got swine flu, so we trained with the boys.

Once we warmed up it wasn't so bad but it was a fast frenetic session with lots of conditioning.

We figured the ground would be a bit softer for the game in the last 1/2 hour...it wasn't. Frozen waves of sod, that last week were soft mud, were hard and sharp and I have a bruise the size of brazil up my leg. Feeeeeeeling it today, but will probably head to the gym tonight to work the stiftness out so I don't spend the next few days limping like and arthritic slug.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Wowsers.... 60kgs seated press....impressed!!

Some heavy lifting GB!!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey GB...

How's tricks??

Must be busy working I guess as I haven't you around much lately


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey Kate, yeah that would be impressive, but unfortunately 60kg was for seated row...now press.

Hey Mick! Glad you could drop in, yeah work is über crazy at the moment....I'm back on the 12+ hour days and when I'm not at work I'm generally reading and reviewing. I hope it will calm down, but I'm not holding my breath. :lol:


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nope still impressive for a row :laugh: I'm sitting at 42kgs......


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

I always enjoy dropping in on you Mein sexy deutscher Freund... Been a while since I have used German so I hope that is correct LOL 

Another for you - Seien Sie immer beschäftigt mit etwas als nichts...

Some of my friends have unfortunately found this out since they lost their jobs.

Same as you really - busy with work and preparing for my son's first birthday which is a few days after Christmas


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Clean grip is a matter of practise, you can improve your flexibility enough to do it. Keep at it.
> 
> Is Mick helping you with your bulk? Good hands there. Like the ratio change. Impressive you can do chins at that weight....
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS! on getting back into the deads and squats! Slow and steady wins the race.


Yup - Mick has been my guardian angel for the last few years on MT and now here, gives me a boot up the **** and doesn't mince his words when i need his honest advice  I got the proper bulking mindset from training with Aaron and micks words have encouraged me to push through the 'worrying about fat' barrier and just go on a mass quest. I reckon 16.5 to 17st will probably see me ready to cut down, no idea how long away that is though!

Hopefully i can still rep out 10 chins at that weight though :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Yup - Mick has been my guardian angel for the last few years on MT and now here, gives me a boot up the **** and doesn't mince his words when i need his honest advice  I got the proper bulking mindset from training with Aaron and micks words have encouraged me to push through the 'worrying about fat' barrier and just go on a mass quest. I reckon 16.5 to 17st will probably see me ready to cut down, no idea how long away that is though!
> 
> Hopefully i can still rep out 10 chins at that weight though :lol:


That's excellent! I hope you're taking progress pics to keep track of the bulk and ensure you don't go overboard on it.

I did say I was gonna keep this updated regularly, but havenae had the time. Will try and do it tonight once I've left work....Oh working at the weekend sucks! :ban:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

This may interest you :0)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro...ch-2010-a.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Hiya sweetcheeks


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hi back. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

winger said:


> Hi back. :lol:


Your cheeks are quite lovely:laugh:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> Your cheeks are quite lovely:laugh:


I can never hear that too much and thanks. :beer:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Not looked at your journal for ages... thought I'd pop in and say hi 



Gym Bunny said:


> I'm actually starting to like pushpress....I really DO need to nail it as next year on the rugby front will be mental...If I can get my fitness and up enough for tryouts I could end up playing for Hamburg which would rock so much!
> 
> Work has calmed down a touch but things are still crazy, I'm just trying to get a better balance. :bounce: How's your bulk going kiddo?


Powerclean to pushpress is an awesome exercise - one of my all time favourites. 40kg x 4 is very respectable, but if you want to make a priority of raising the weight quickly, raise the weight a bit and aim for 4 or 5 reps on your last set but do them rest pause, one at a time. Then keep adding weight and doing the same until you reach a weight you are happy with and then try and group the reps, firstly into two reps then a short rest, then three reps, then progress to a full normal set. Never go above 6 reps for a push press or a powerclean, unless going really light, as the rhomboids start to fail before the traps do and you are more likely to get an injury.

Is a technique that helped me a lot :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm rubbish! I know I promised to keep this up-to-date and I've failed agan.

Last week - rugby x2, weights, leggies, with FST7 to hit VMO, which is lacking.

2x 6km run = 2x hacking guts up on to road

This week - caffeine, caffeine, jitters in office. 1 x rugby.

But the reason for all of this lack of communication is things are crazzzzzzy!

I have now got confirmation I will be working in California in March :rockon:

I am giving a presentation at the Ocean Sciences meeting in February in Portland.

Health wise, I've got a few issues going on right now, that there's nothing I can do about, but it's adding to the stress.

In fact, I may just be God.

Det I didn't understand your post but I am knackered, will re-read and try and think.

Hey Zeus and winger! Glad you came to visit my journal....or tumbleweed strewn mess as it is right now.

Right! I'm off to commit genocide. Catch you later peeps.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

If I had the option of Eccle or California in March then I know which one I'd choose Hun lol!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear you are down...

All the best


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Det I didn't understand your post but I am knackered, will re-read and try and think.


Is ok - I just re-read it and don't understand it either. Did type it at 2am though and in a state of eleventh day insomnia. I do know what I mean to say at least!

Next time I post at 2am I'll just say hi!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dtlv74 said:


> Is ok - I just re-read it and don't understand it either. Did type it at 2am though and in a state of eleventh day insomnia. I do know what I mean to say at least!
> 
> Next time I post at 2am I'll just say hi!


Melatonin mate.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Melatonin mate.


I know Scott, need to order some more!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dtlv74 said:


> I know Scott, need to order some more!


Or, you can do what I do and drink yourself to sleep. :lol:

Works good for about 5 to 6 hours. :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon GB! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Hellllooooo everyone!

Time for an update. I've not been updating this for a looooooong time due to ill health and not being allowed to exercise, but my doc has finally relented and agrees it's better for me to do some exercise than suffer the, and I quote "psychological damages" of not exercising.

So I shall be returning to the gym *does happy dance* and will be starting with GBC to shift some of the body fat.

In the mean time...here's a clip of being silly in the snow


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Loved it and laughed my ass off!

Welcome back Lys!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lol, nice accent


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

"I'm a bit snowy!" haha. Welcome back!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Good to have you back you nutjob


----------



## phD safaa (Feb 26, 2010)

good luk for every one and hi for AK-88

how are you

do you mind if you will be my reward in net?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

phD safaa said:


> good luk for every one and hi for AK-88
> 
> how are you
> 
> do you mind if you will be my reward in net?


 :confused1: Not entirely sure what this means....but hope it's positive? 

Update: Survived conference, gave presentation, rocked. :rockon:

3 job offers, 1 in Europe, 1 in NZ and will be off to Boston for an interview at the end of the month for the 3rd.

We had a tsunami warning here yesterday, but fortunately nothing came of it.

Tomorrow is my first day of work here and I'll be joining the Uni gym so will resurrect this thread properly. Today all I did was walk a hour to the beach, do nothing, then walk back again before going to a BBQ.

How I love California. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yo lady - glad to hear the news, you deserve it babes

I cannot sleep !

Hope the health issues get sorted hun - all the best

E xxx


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> :confused1: Not entirely sure what this means....but hope it's positive?
> 
> Update: Survived conference, gave presentation, rocked. :rockon:
> 
> ...


Don't worry about that chap - he does not speak english and is using machine translation.

Congrats on a great outcome L. No surprises as that's what happens with smart cookies! Sounds as if you are having a very traumatic life - sun, sea and surf can't be bad.

All the best,

J


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If I wasnt married id give you a job offer here with me. :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Congrats on the job offers GB.... That is great news!! You should take the one in Boston. Then we can visit!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:



> Congrats on the job offers GB.... That is great news!! You should take the one in Boston. Then we can visit!!!


GB, don't visit ZEUS unless he his post cycle. :whistling:

winger looks for deals on crime tape...lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

winger said:


> GB, don't visit ZEUS unless he his post cycle. :whistling:
> 
> winger looks for deals on crime tape...lol


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Come on Wingman.... I am softie whether on cycle or in post cycle


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Come on Wingman.... I am softie whether on cycle or in post cycle


Well what raises a red flag for me is you are smoother than glass! :beer:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

winger said:


> Well what raises a red flag for me is you are smoother than glass! :beer:


Oh I don't know, you have a way with words yourself :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Last week I joined UCSB gym. Induction was fine. First workout was not. I got thrown out of the gym for......deadlifting. Apparently this is dangerous. :roll: Olympic lifts are also banned....Unless you are a UCSB sponsored athlete who trains in the seperate gym.

Was not impressed.

Got refund and have joined a different gym http://www.titansportsperformance.com/

The whole gym is geared up towards improving athletic performance and in a nutshell, it's the kinda place the Rilla would approve of. Getting a gratis biomechanical analysis with the physio today. Oh yeah and the workouts kill.

Happy days. Will try and be better about updating.

In other news: went trail running with my treks. I can't even begin to describe how amazing they are, never had such sore calves tho.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Last week I joined UCSB gym. Induction was fine. First workout was not. I got thrown out of the gym for......deadlifting. Apparently this is dangerous. :roll: Olympic lifts are also banned....Unless you are a UCSB sponsored athlete who trains in the seperate gym.
> 
> Was not impressed.
> 
> ...


 mg: I thought the stateside gyms were far more geared up for oly lifts and such like. Would they not let you sign a waiver so that you won't sue if you die during your DLs? :lol:

Well good news on the new gym and the running anyhow. Is there good scenery around you? Look forward to the updates.

All the best L,

J


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Joshua said:


> mg: I thought the stateside gyms were far more geared up for oly lifts and such like. Would they not let you sign a waiver so that you won't sue if you die during your DLs? :lol:
> 
> Well good news on the new gym and the running anyhow. Is there good scenery around you? Look forward to the updates.
> 
> ...


Turns out the uni gym does allow oly lifts etc, but only in the athletes facility. As I am not playing for any of the Uni's sports I don't have access.

Great scenery here...but a lot of pollen. Will stick some pics of scenery up soon


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Really need to get this started again. Will update properly tonight, but in the mean time.

Today I was introduced to the gym's homemade prowler. 20kg wooden box with carpet on the base to increase friction with the indoor basketball court. Put as many weights as you want into box. Or in this instance make it up to 50kg.

Pull using rope, arm over arm like tug of war.

THEN

Drag length of 2 basket ball courts with rope over your shoulder a la strong man.

Repeat until you collapse on the floor and try not to throw breakfast up.

You are now warmed up, go train. ... (will put up training session later)

Finish training, cry at the realisation you now have to cycle 3km home, then 8km to work.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That looks like a fantastic idea.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

So I'm going to try and resurrect my journal. I didn't really have the desire to spend much time online while in California and now I'm on the home stretch of my PhD and a touch busy. Still I do enjoy writing it and it provides some motivation so let's try.

I'm really having to count the pennies right now due to unforseen expenses from volcanically enduced disruption and moving costs and have had to give up my gym membership. :cursing:

*Thursday 29th April: Rugby. *

First training session for me this year.

*1/2 hour touch*

*
Sprint drills: 25m pyramids*

*
Quadrants: Left/right passing, ball reclaimation. Random commands. Speed work*

*
*

*
Scrum machine:*

*
Tighthead prop. Working as a unit, with different hookers. Scrum, ball out and line setup.*

*
Lineouts: Lifting and tackling practise.*

Geert has a new strategy to make us concentrate. Any ball fumbled or knocked on we all have to sprint to the fence encircling the pitch and back. It's about 50m. Suffice it to say we sprinted a few times and by the end of this I was somewhat dead. I've been exercising in Cali. but this was much more recovery work, focusing on correcting weaknessness unilateral problems and strengthening shoulders. Even cycling 16miles a day to work and back is not the same as sprinting.

However, it was a great training session and our scrum is working better.

*Saturday 1st May*

I had intended to go to the pitch and do some sprints but there was a football tournament on so settled for a 1/2 jog alond the waterfront

*Tuesday 4th May: Rugby*

*1/2 hour touch. *

*
Skills training. *

*
Finished with 25m pyramid sprints. *

Pitch was rock solid, I love summer but am wishing for rain because if this continues we'll all be turning our ankles on the turf and tackling just ends in tears. Still it was really cold today so I'm hoping the rain comes soon.

We've got a 6 new girls in the squad so today focused a lot more on ball passing, and technical skills. Rucks, mauls, tackling, who does what in a team and why etc.

Spent most of the training session on all this. With periodic breaks to run 2x round the pitch to stay warm.

*Wednesday 5th May: Boxing. *

Some of the girls have started boxing to improve CV fitness and reactions. I love boxing so thought I'd go along. Normally they're trained by a female kickboxer. But she's ill, so we had a very enthusiastic, disgustingly fit young man. Who backed commands in the thickest and most incomprehensible German accent I think I've ever heard.

Start off warm up was a 2mile run. Then bag work and skills. Skipping.

I disgraced myself horribily at the skipping, almost strangling myself with the bloody rope. Bag work was fun, though I have forgotten a few things. 1 hour of boxing was more exhausting than 2hours of rugby.

*Thursday 6th May: Rugby*

At last the rain came....and boy did it come.

By the time I arrived at the pitch I was soaked.

Different format today, as, while almost 3/4 of the girls team turned up, the same, cannot be said of the guys with only 8 of them showing. So we trained together.

*
Maybe 20minutes touch. *

*
Quadrant skils. *

*
Again the trainer adopted the ball fumble = sprint approach. *

*
Once everyone was fully warm and paying attention, we split into forwards and backs. Geert kept the backs and the forwards (girls) went off to the scrum machine. *

*
40minutes scrum, ruck, maul work. *

Returned to pitch for a match against the guys. Yes, I know we outnumbered them but in fact this is one of my favourite training things, because the guys know how to play rugby. For the main they're quicker, react faster and work better as a team. So it's excellent practise for us and in the rain having fewer of them meant they didn't get cold as they had to run more.

Scrumming against the guys was fantastic. They had tips and advice on how we scrum up and by the end of the match our scrum had much improved. My problem is not going low enough in the scrum and Boris demonstrated precisely how I should set up. We even won a couple of scrums....before they decided they weren't gonna let a bunch of girls win no matter what and started really pushing....With the best will in the world, it doesn't matter how strong you are as a girl, if you have a 6 foot prop against you who outweights you by going on 20kg and it's muddy...you're going to lose.

There is still a lot of work to do within the team. As the majority of players are German now we're using German commands which I sometimes get hopelessly wrong and we need to have a few training sessions dedicated to passing. I think, once we are play a match against other women it will be OK, as a lot of the girls will veer left or right rather than running straight with the ball and into the oncoming mountainous male line. We have a tournament this Saturday so we'll see.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

All the best with it GB 

Hope you are well


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Welcome back Lys!!! :thumb: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hey GB!

Glad to see you back, you were gone a while, don't look in my journal I've been gone longer 

Your training looks crazy/amazing and it's tiring to read! Makes me want to give a whirl but am in no fit state! Sorry to hear about gym membership but rugby seems like it should keep you on your toes.

Dan is running a rugby off season training thing you should take a peek, I know you're in a different country but it'd be interesting to see what you think www.core-cambridge.com again it's another thing that makes me want to give it a go


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh will be keep an eye on this.....best of luck GB!

On a side note, I know the Core Cambridge chaps.....great bunch!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome back everyone!

2009 was one of those years that makes you appreciate that while a rut in the road isn't fun you know it will pass and things will get better. 2010 is certainly shaping up like that and I am far happier than I'Ve been in a long time.

Kate, I've been keeping an eye on your journal and must say I am extremely impressed with the journey you're on. I remember reading your first threads on the board asking for diet help and just look at that stomach now! It's almost enough to make me put down my sandwich and sort out my diet.  But not quite just yet.

Miss Amazon, welcome back too fellow absentee. But considering you moved, started a Uni course and have those other life commitments going on I'm not blaming you for leaving the electronic wonderland on UKM behind you for a while. Will check out core-cambridge.

Det.... :wub: as always. Thinking of you a lot right now my dear friend.

Mick! Great to see you in my journal. Hope life is treating you and your family well right now...Last I heard things were great. So I fully expect that to continue.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ahem...Realised I actually logged in to post a training update 

Saturday 18th May: Rugby

Last tournament of the season 

Disappointing turnout frankly. There are 6 regional teams in the North German League and we expected everyone to turn up. However Hamburg are now also in the National 15s League and had a match on Friday. Unsurprisingly they didn't show for the 7s league game today. The less I talk about Weidenbrück (spelling!) the better.

Due to my health issues I've not played most of the season, but our trainer decided my fitness was alright for me to play the first game against KSV as they are the newest team in the league and as such I shouldn't suffer to much.

The forces that be decided in December that 8s is not working out. Sure we get an opportunity to play our matches in a style more similar to 15s, but frankly I can't think of one player from any team who likes having to play matches on 1/2 pitches. So back to 7s and playing on a full pitch.

As the weather was so bad on Thursday the pitch was nice and soft, but not too slippy. Pretty perfect conditions.

*Bremen: KSV* 21:0 :mrgreen:

*Bremen: Hannover*12:17

*Hannover: KSV*30:3

Scored my first try. When I think back to how the team played a year ago I'm really impressed with how far we've come. Scrum still needs works, but we won all our scrums against KSV, Hannover are tougher and work better as a unit, so we didin't do so well against them. Turnover was fast and we are now all passing the ball out rather than just trying to run through the middle. However this still needs to be faster!

We have a new French winger and she's damn fast if a little unused to the different, German, style of 7s. Once her confidence is up I think she's going to be one of the best players in the team.

We won all our line outs too  . Lifting is definitely one of the strong points for our team and we intercepted 3 out of 5 of the opposition (KSV) and 2 out of 3 for Hannover. We're still weak in remembering to shift the line and that was the fall down against Hannover as they've been working their asses off this year and now combine speed and strength and got a couple of trys through due to an unopposed wing.

Commmunication in the team is better, but I brought up the fact at our team meeting that although the squad is very international we do need to practise and play in German as all the Germans resort to their own language in the heat of a match and most of the refs are German. It just makes sense. So I'm compling a list of all the commands for us all to learn in German.

Only downside to the tournament was when we played a friendly 10s at the end of the tournament. People were tired, tempers were short and in a display of appalling temper one of the Hannover forwards took out our No 9, slamming her into the ground headfirst with a neck tackle. Ingrid had to go to hospital but it looks like she will be fine.

I want to thank Alex Temper for his suggestion I got Wilkinson's DVD. This has helped me hugely in practise, skills and understanding the game better. The only problem is I spent the first match playing 15s rather than 7s. Still I got a try and that's all the matters.

Tour to Holland starts on Thursday. Can't wait. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Good to have you back GB! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Good to have you back GB! :thumb:


Cheers! How are your back problems doing?

*Monday: Fitness session*

3km run/slow jog done in 34mins.

I had wanted to start with the sprints, but played a mixed friendly on Sunday that left me bruised and utterly exhausted. Frankly Monday's jog was embarrassingly slow, but it seems to alleviated the DOMs which is excellent.

*I think trying to aim for 6mins per km for 10kms seems like a good figure to aim for in my fitness levels. *

Once I'm back from tour the A/B sessions Rilla style will begin in earnest (spelling!)

Am a bit down right now as it looks like it's going to take me a whole year to finish the PhD rather than ending in December.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

yey GB back, hope all is well


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gym Bunny said:


> Cheers! How are your back problems doing?


Miniature lapse recently, but clearing up nicely. Finally got one of my lecturers to have a look over my back yesterday and he couldn't find any obvious problems with my spine or hips (awesome!) aside from quite a bit of tightness around the glute med area.

Very 'nice' diagnosis! Just need to up my stretching and mobility work and probably change some of my exercises to make them a bit more functional; FWIW i'm quite lordotic so i need to address that to really rectify everything.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Det.... :wub: as always. Thinking of you a lot right now my dear friend.


Cheers Lys... an angel as always.

A year for the PhD mg: ... you ok for funding and stuff at least?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Gym Bunny said:


> Am a bit down right now as it looks like it's going to take me a whole year to finish the PhD rather than ending in December.


Good things come to those who wait.

Chin up darling, all things are in order.

We are on strike at work, didnt expect this, but remember what does not kill us makes us stronger.

Stay strong darling.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Hey GB...hope you are well. I'll be following this with interest.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

russforever said:


> yey GB back, hope all is well


Yep things in general are going well. Got my 6month check up in June. So hopefully everything on the health front is still good. :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ak_88 said:


> Miniature lapse recently, but clearing up nicely. Finally got one of my lecturers to have a look over my back yesterday and he couldn't find any obvious problems with my spine or hips (awesome!) aside from quite a bit of tightness around the glute med area.
> 
> Very 'nice' diagnosis! Just need to up my stretching and mobility work and probably change some of my exercises to make them a bit more functional; FWIW i'm quite lordotic so i need to address that to really rectify everything.


That's excellent news on the back, but it does make sense if your glute medialis is tight that you're having referred problems.

Stretch!! And yes, do not slack on the correctional exercises.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi GB.

I had a look at your routine, and it looks so technical! Blew my mind!

How did you devise that routine?

Also, you so preeeeety!!!! (Not to detract from your hard work!)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

*Rugby Tour*

What goes on tour, stays on tour....but I am allowed to discuss matches.

Bremen: Amsterdam

Their national squad had a match the following day so we played the reserves. Hhahahahahahahah! Oh did we get our asses kicked. As our normal loosehead prop is out with a shoulder injury I played on the opposite side of the pitch and made a couple of errors in the first 1/2 as I kept thinking I was in the wrong place. That said, our forwards did a great job, we won all of our scrums and lineouts and nearly 1/2 of theirs too. Good work in the rucks and mauls too. It was Natalie's first ever game and she did very well on the wing, especially considering the circumstances.

This game was a bit of a wake up call for the backs. One of the things that bugs me about our team is the finger pointing that goes on a lot. The blame game helps no one. That game, it was clear the forwards were doing their job. The backs, this time couldn't rely on their speed to win the game as Amsterdam were very fast. This meant they had to use other skills and some of those skills are not up to par.

We lost 0:24 or 27 in the end and the post match discussion got very heated. In the end I told everyone to stop bitching because Amsterdam, despite winning so clearly, were extremely fun to play against. In all I think that has been my favourite match to date.

Bremen: Mechelen

The Belgium girls said they were putting some of their inexperienced players on the pitch, as we had new players. Inexperienced players my ass. They normally play 15s and you could see it in the playing style. Fast and brutal. They really didn't seem to grasp the idea of what a friendly was. Our captain took an elbow in the throat and although the scrum 1/2 said it was an accident I have never seen an elbow driven with such force accidentally. She wasn't the only one. I took an elbow to the solar plexus that left me gasping on the pitch as did our scrum half, our winger has a beautiful black eye (again from an elbow). Shins raked with studs, fists in the scrum and other such delights meant that this was a violent bloody game. I don't actually know what the score was, I think we might have lost?

Again though, I enjoyed it, even if I can't walk today, and the aggressiveness of the other team meant we played much better than against Amsterdam. It was also incredibly apparent the others play as a team on a regular basis. Our scrums are getting better still and Jolanda and I are getting a nice unit cohesiveness between us. I think this will really encourage the girls to play and train regularly.

Final thing, I'm going to start training 15s in Hamburg too. I enjoy that style of rugby over 7s and I have the opportunity to do so.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Hi GB.
> 
> I had a look at your routine, and it looks so technical! Blew my mind!
> 
> ...


Hey sulik. It's not actually that technical. It's just very precise, so looks it. It was a strength routine designed specifically with rugby in mind to improve the strength of my posterior chain and make me faster in sprinting. Damn hard work too!

I had help from a guy in NI who's a strength, conditioning and nutritional advisor http://health4ni.com/

Thanks for the compliment :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tuesday: Rugby

*1/2 hour touch rugby*

*
Passing, passing, passing. Direction switching, spinning. *

*
Pyramid sprints*

*
Releasing the ball from a maul. *

*
Passing, passing passing * 

*
Kicking and catching the ball from kicks. *

Then we just had fun. The guys buggered off but we were still running around until all the pitch lights went off.

I was rather surprised at how few people turned up to training and of those that did....well again not who I expected, but it was great to see most of the girls who went on tour turned up. Exhausted today though

I'm going to try to not fall asleep on the punch bags at boxing tonight :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

PMSL GB, more brutal than the mens!!

sounds like your enjoying your rugby again which is good, what is though...boxing?

me likey.... so whats the score with that?

hope your well and hope to catch up too


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> PMSL GB, more brutal than the mens!!
> 
> sounds like your enjoying your rugby again which is good, what is though...boxing?
> 
> ...


Hey Aaron!

Hope your recovery is going swiftly and you'll be back in the gym making your training partner cry. We do need to catch up. I'm wondering if congratulations are in order yet? :thumb:

Surprisingly our game was the more brutal! Though in all fairness one of the teams the guys were playing was irish...and they were all still pished*ed from the night before:lol:

Boxing is to improve CV fitness, the speed and explosive force translates very well to rugby and is a hell of a lot more fun than running. Also I can't afford a gym membership ATM and this will keep me fit and strong.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Wednesday: Muay Thai

I stand corrected. Training on the 5th was easy. It was just boxing.

This week the boss was back. She is amazing. She is also not, as I erroneaously stated, a kickboxer, but a Muay Thai fighter....who competes.

We started with a warm up......

to begin with it was relatively simple. left right punching. But before long upper cuts, chops, knee, kicks, elbow and combinations crept in. No way for me to remember precisely the combos, but, suffice it to say we were soon warmed up. Even if some of us were floundering around like epilepic hippos.

*Bag work, implementing combos, speed work, intervals..and believe me I never realised how 1 minute of fast punching is h.a.r.d.*

My kicks are more moulin rouge waving a foot in the air than a lethal strike to the body.  Still...something to work on eh? At least I got complimented on my punches. Was quite impressed with how quickly the breathing and the punching came back. I couldn't hit the bag with my beautiful bruised shins, so was allowed to substitute with air kicks when the combos required. It was quite funny that our instructor thinks rugby is an insane sport...this from a lady who fights Muay Tai. :lol:

Finally abs, cool down and stretching.....If anything the abs was harder than the workout.

*1 min plank >>10 pressups >>1 min plank>> 10 presups >>1 min side plank right side, left leg elevated >>10 pressups>>1 min side plank left side, right leg elevated. *Collapse

I don'T even know the names for some of the sit up variations we did subsequently, but good god in heaven. I couldn't do them all and neither could some of the guys. Which made me feel slightly less pathetic.

This is going to translate beautifully to rugby.

I loved it! :rockon:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow, that sounds like awesome fun... Det want to try!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Wow, that sounds like awesome fun... Det want to try!!!


It's pretty awesome. This is where I'm training: http://www.carabao-bremen.de/


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> It's pretty awesome. This is where I'm training: http://www.carabao-bremen.de/


Nice. Considering I pretty much lived in Essen for almost a whole year as a kid, and have family from over there too, have just been reminded how bad my german is by trying to read some of the stuff on that site...I reckon I read like a german three year old does :lol:

Looks an awesome place though, and am sure the 'thaiboxen' training will take your fitness even further... and increase your ability to kick butt at the ESN meet if anyone misbehaves (or just plain deserves it)


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Nice. Considering I pretty much lived in Essen for almost a whole year as a kid, and have family from over there too, have just been reminded how bad my german is by trying to read some of the stuff on that site...I reckon I read like a german three year old does :lol:
> 
> Looks an awesome place though, and am sure the 'thaiboxen' training will take your fitness even further... and increase your ability to kick butt at the ESN meet if anyone misbehaves (or just plain deserves it)


 :lol: Even now my German is annoyingly poor on occasion. However, training somewhere no one speaks English is great.

It is awesome, the rugby club has an arrangement with this place, so I found out today I can use the weights equipement too (am double checking just to be sure!)

Yes, I have 4 months to get fit as hell for the meet as I am sure it's going to be a blast....and a touch insane too. There's already one person whose butt I wanna kick, but that's a long story.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Yes, I have 4 months to get fit as hell for the meet as I am sure it's going to be a blast....and a touch insane too. *There's already one person whose butt I wanna kick, but that's a long story. *


Heh heh, I despite knowing all the potential suspects I can't narrow it down... well not to just one. You can't tease me like that though and not tell (PM or email please  )


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Heh heh, I despite knowing all the potential suspects I can't narrow it down... well not to just one. You can't tease me like that though and not tell (PM or email please  )


 :lol: will do!

Thursday: Rugby

7s training.

Lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of sprinting and running. Full out sprinting and passing. Line passing.

Did I mention there was lots of runing?

I feel like I've been hit by a brick today, the combination of a fast paced training session that left me gasping for breath and seeing stars on occasion coupled with the Muay Thai means I have DOMs everywhere. I want to sleep for a week, but I'm gonna see if I can get out of a meeting tonight and go to Muay Thai again. :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

This has been a long time dead as I try to finish my PhD. Now, however, the time for realism dawns and I know I won't finish in time. This is normal for biology, so I'm going to keep you a bit mroe up-to-date.

Jena 10s.

Last weekend was the Jena 10s rugby tournament where teams from all over Germany and beyond get together for rugby, games (drinking and sport) and general fun. The original plan was for the whole team to travel down and try our hand at 10s rugby because, after coming 2nd in the Regional 7s League we've been invited to join the 2nd Bundesliga. The best laid plans of mice and men....and only 5 of us were able to go.

Luckily the Hong Kong 7s were attending and invited us to play as a cooperation. As most of the German teams that attended were South German teams we'd never played against them and the standard was high and a refreshing change to play against women who typically play 10s and 15s.

We played 3 matches in 30°C heat with the 4th match being cancelled when the lightning began. Playing in the rain is fine but less so when it looks like the goal posts are about to be struck by lightning. We lost our first 10s match, 0:30 but no one really cared because it was more about trying the game, seeing how tactics and rules varied and just having fun. It was fun. :mrgreen: I saw more action in this match than in 7s and we won a decent amount of the scrums and all our line outs.

When we lost a player to a suspected broken nose (she was fine in the end) we switched to 7s and then began to win. No idea of the final scores but damn it was great. A lot more mauls than we typically get in the Northern League and more scrums.

In the end Hong Kong invited us to come to the Hong Kong 7s tournament in Hong Kong in March. I want to go but I think we'll decide at the next team meeting so we can all plan finance etc. I really enjoyed 10s, scrums with 5 people seem a considerable improvement over 3 and the more defined positions work well, but it made me realise I have actually come to really enjoy the fast pace of 7s. 10s seems a reasonable compromise between 7s and 15s but I definitely need to improve my fitness, a sedentary PhD writting experience is not helpful. Time to be more focused on sport.

All in all a great weekend. We lost the tug of war but won the kicking contests....Naturally we won the boat race, ladies, and were only beaten by 1/2 a pint against the men.

I'm sunburned, eaten alive by bugs, battered and bruised...well one boot print and a neck that feels like I've been headbanging all weekend and in possession of several new drinking games, several friends to the richer and feeling refreshed and keen for the season to begin again.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Tuesday.

Season has started again. Bit earlier than usual but doing sprints in the heat, while vile, is not as cruel as having to do them in the cold of winter.

1/2 hour touch, then passing drills - everyone can spin pass now  - and running...lots and lots and lots of running, with passing and manoevers thrown in. Finished with another 1/2 hour of touch. Died.

Felt quite smug we didn't have bleep tests today like the guys. :lol:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

u seem to be enjoying yeself GB:thumb: :thumb:


----------

